# My ~*January*~ Testing Ladies, on our way to our BFP!



## mommyxofxone

Update 11/1/13: So me and dh decided one was enough, but, this is a great support group!! most women here are trying for their second, but would love to have you join us!

~*~*~*~*~

Hi!! 

we JUST started into a new cycle, and are officially TTC number 2!!! 

I'm on cycle day 16 (or something like that lol) and would love to have a buddy. Doesn't matter what number baby you are on, cycle day, whatever, doesn't matter, just would love a buddy to join up!!!! thanks!


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Our *:bfp: 's *!!!!* :dance:* :*
*October*
Rozzer

*September* 
Emalou90
Jalanis22


----------



## Overwhelmed

I am on cd18 and TTC number 2. I am on my first round of clomid and wishing this works. I would love a buddy!


----------



## Sam1989

Hi ladies,
I'm TTC #2, its been 5 months of trying for us so far would love to have a buddy or 2.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies! thanks for joining me!!!

Overwhelmed- i think we're on the same cd! i hope your clomid works this cycle. Did you have to use anything when you had your first?

Sam- it took me 5 cycles the first time, fx'd this is it for you!!! are you testing early, or when af is due? i see from your ticker you're 1dpo.


afm, i'm still waiting to o. ff says i did, but my ferning microscope never showed a positive, so not thinking i did yet. i think it's in transitional so i think it's coming but my temps are rising, strangely. don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Rozzer

I'm a little behind - cd12 I think, TTC #2 and in the midst of o week I hope but I'd love to join you. This can be a lonely journey irl!

I'm temping this month, quite fun. We are cycle number 2.

Good luck and baby dust 

:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> I'm a little behind - cd12 I think, TTC #2 and in the midst of o week I hope but I'd love to join you. This can be a lonely journey irl!
> 
> I'm temping this month, quite fun. We are cycle number 2.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust
> 
> :dust:

hello !!!


i'm so confused, ff says i o'd but it was a bit early for me, and my ferning scope never said i was o'ing either. and my temps are higher than normal. so maybe i really did, but why wouldn't i get that positive fern test? i don't know, think it's still coming...


----------



## Overwhelmed

We didn't have to use anything with our first. I went off BC and 2 months later I had a BFP- this time it has been a year and half with two miscarriages. I hope the clomid works this cycle too.

This may be a TMI question- but is anyone still feeling a lot of pressure during BD? I am still having a lot of pressure and now I am wondering if I Oed.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bd'ing has never exactly been pleasant for me anyway so nothing different for me.

starting to think i did o due to temps- 

i hope it doesn't take very long to get that egg for you!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I have been reading up and it looks like it common to still feel pain after oing. But who knows. My temps cannot be counted on since in the summer I wake up at different times each day. I am feeling a bit better today about my TSH (Thyroid) levels since it says that it is normal for TSH to raise when estrogen raises because they have the same receptors- the ones that are blocked when on clomid. Still hope it doesn't cause another M/C

When do you think you oed? Are your temps still elevated? When are you going to wait to test?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i really hope it doesn't cause a m/c too hun :( i don't know how i'd do with something like that :(

And yeah my ff is saying i o'd cd 16- wednesday (pretty darn early for me i'm usually between 18-21.) and then if i did, i'm pretty much out, as we bd'd the day after. we were kind of waiting for that positive ferning test before going all out.

Ovufriend, a new charting page i'm using, says cd 18, which makes more sense for me, and says our bd timing is good. we'll see who is right. Af usually comes 13 days post o. so we'll see.

and yeah! my temp jumped up again, from 97.7 to 97.9 (i'm also normally low 97s or high 96) so that's odd too. it's consistantly going up.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/461a2a

as for testing, hard to say. i guess if it's sure i o'd, i will test on friday the 19th. but ff thinks i should wait til the 22nd. i just don't know yet. feeling down about not knowing.


----------



## Rozzer

I hate the not knowing too. I'm meant to o on Thurs - we bd on Sun and Mon, will have a break today then tomorrow and Thurs. I do hope we catch the egg!
I honestly can't believe we got preg not even trying with ds - seems mind blowing!

I hope my temp rises!


----------



## Overwhelmed

My doctor said to BD every other day from day 10 til a BFP or AF. I asked about every day around oing and, she advised against it- saying that sperm need to be as strong as possible (DH does not have a problem). I also read some article about how sperm can actually help with implantation. Trust me I know every other day for almost the entire month seems like a lot (and it is), but it actually makes things easier with DH. We get to sort of joke about the entire process and keep each other light hearted. 
I did read that your temperature can have a one day drop and implantation and then begin to rise again- so that is a good sign. 

I am going to wait to test til the 20th. I dont know if my cycle is different now on Clomid or not, but I should AF between the 16th and 19th, which means the 20th it would be late. I always wait til I am late.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> I hate the not knowing too. I'm meant to o on Thurs - we bd on Sun and Mon, will have a break today then tomorrow and Thurs. I do hope we catch the egg!
> I honestly can't believe we got preg not even trying with ds - seems mind blowing!
> 
> I hope my temp rises!

i hope your temp rises too!!! If you are meant to o on thursday, you should bd until you get that rise in temps and confirmed o. that's how i got my bfp.





Overwhelmed said:


> My doctor said to BD every other day from day 10 til a BFP or AF. I asked about every day around oing and, she advised against it- saying that sperm need to be as strong as possible (DH does not have a problem). I also read some article about how sperm can actually help with implantation. Trust me I know every other day for almost the entire month seems like a lot (and it is), but it actually makes things easier with DH. We get to sort of joke about the entire process and keep each other light hearted.
> I did read that your temperature can have a one day drop and implantation and then begin to rise again- so that is a good sign.
> 
> I am going to wait to test til the 20th. I dont know if my cycle is different now on Clomid or not, but I should AF between the 16th and 19th, which means the 20th it would be late. I always wait til I am late.

Tried the bding every other day like your dr said with the first. nothing. 

I read what my opk had said, which was once you get that +, you need to bd every single day until you get that confirmed O with ff. so i did that. bd'd on the day of the +, then the days following there were three total days i believe, and there it was, so we relaxed (not that he minded!) and got our bfp that cycle. just told him to be at the ready, but we knew the general time we o'd by that point. cd 18 or up. changes every month. :/






AFM- my temp dropped to coverline this am, back to 97.4 so i don't know what it's going to say, my temps generally hop all over the damn place, up down you name it. (if they're the same as they were 2 years ago.)

just waiting for af now as we didn't do much with this cycle.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I think it is all about finding what works with you. We did nothing with our first but went off b/c. At this point I am willing to try anything. We have done every day for 3 weeks, every day just around when the tests said we oed, every other day around the time the tests said we oed... 

And my husband is there with yours- he isn't exactly upset when it is an off day at cd25 :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

well i do hope it works for you though!! problem with me is my cycles can be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long that there would just be too much worrying about all of the bd timing if i started too early too. :/ 

temp shot back up again today, but had a terrible nights sleep, so don't think it's anything.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I have a long cycle too. I have to admit it becomes very tiring, but at this point the OB could say to stand on my head with one toe touching my ear and I would try it. :)

I hate temps. I cannot understand them. Mine are back at 98, but I read that a rise in temps is supposed to be a good sign. Aren't temps supposed to continually rise or stay high or something like that with a successful pregnancy. A one day dip signifies implantation? How high did they shoot up? What have they been this past week?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hear you, i was like that with my first. this one i'm much more relaxed. we want one, but if it didn't happen, we would still be completely happy. so it's not like it was.

my temp was 97.4 yesteray morning and jumped up to 98.4 today. really odd. my temps were really whacked the cycle i was pregnant with my first too but i'm not thinking we successfully created one technically the first cycle really trying. my score for bd'ing is SO low.

oh if you click the blue ticker in my signature it'll take you right to my chart. :) 

normal people yes, down can indicate implantation, and would immediately rise back up again. they say it shouldn't go below coverline- which it didn't... but they say you should have 3 hours of solid sleep before temping and i so didn't. i slept so terrible. i'm super hungry tonight, i've had cramps on and off for the passed few days, but i really don't think it's anything. :/

where are you in your cycle again??


----------



## Overwhelmed

That is how we were at first (a year and a half ago), but now it feels completely different. I am completely type A, so I feel almost like a failure at this point- like why isnt it working? I am doing everything I am supposed to be doing and all I keep getting told is that we are both perfectly healthy. In fact I am way healthier now than I was with my son- I was 100lbs heavier. I almost feel like eating chocolate cake morning, noon, and night. &#61514; 

The whole temperature thing throws me for a loop- I dont get it. I dont understand cover lines and what a dip means or anything. But from what you are saying it does sound hopeful for you. It only takes one time with one sperm. It is totally possible. Like I said before with my son we didnt really do anything but bd when we felt like it and within two months of being off b/c we were pregnant. But I know it is hard because you dont want to get too excited if its not what you think. 

I am cd 24 right now, but I am not sure of my cycle. I have been 31 days, but I dont know if clomid messes with things. I am still guessing 31 days thought because I know for a fact (ultrasound) that on cd15 I still havent ovulated (even though if you go by temps it said I did o by then- that is why temps confuse me). I havent had any signs really. I had some lower back pain on Monday and I guess a temp dip on Monday too , but it went below my cover line. And my son started swim lessons on Monday so this entire week I have been testing an hour and half earlier than the past 2/3. Now I am back just above my cover line (no idea what a cover line means). 

When are you going to test again?


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun i remember that horrible feeling of failure. Ugh, so i'm completely with you. i'm so sorry you're feeling that way. i guess it'll happen when it's supposed to happen.

i've been trying to figure out if i'm supposed to have another or not. i go back and forth daily. and i figure if god wants me to give dd a sibling i will right? i don't know how involved i should be. i prayed so hard right before having her and that was the cycle i conceived, so i've been trying to ask god if i'm supposed to have another or not. i feel confused.

as for the temps- they're not really understandable lol. i mean, for me,all of my first 4 looked promising. and then died out. it was the 5th- the one i was pregnant that looked like crap, and that was the one!! i mean, if it dips below coverline once it's ok, but mine was up and down constantly.

i think coverline is your average temp or something like that. all i know is you want your temps above it. do you have a link to your chart?

and i think i'm going to test on the 19th, and you? 

also i think my temp is more normal today, i got almost 3 solid hours before temping- almost. i think yesterdays was a fluke. but it's still up there.


----------



## Overwhelmed

We lived like that for the first year, it wasn't until more recently we have been tracking etc. I guess it is a good thing because it doesn't look like I was ovulating and my thyroid was messed up again. 

I will probably test on the 20th if I don't AF by then. AF is expected sometime between the 14th and 18th- I will give myself two extra days :0) I just hate getting disappointed and getting my husband disappointed. 

My temp was back up to 98.3 again today, but I didn't sleep well last night- I didn't get out of bed, but tossed and turned all night. DH is sick so he was in and out of bed all night and 3 year old decided to come sleep with me at 5am.


----------



## mommyxofxone

aw so we're going to be test buddies too! that'll be great.

I'm sorry dh is sick :(

I've had serious cramps for the last hour. i went on a crazy first floor cleaning blitz today, completely cleaning everything. i've also been hungry ALL day. i probably could eat everything in sight it's terrible. trying to control myself!!!!

instead of the cake you could eat i could do rita's custards all day. oh yeah, that would be splendid. i'm wanting ice cream and things like that. oh my gosh it feels like i'm going to get af right now, but the earliest i could get it is the 16th- which would be 28 days but that's WAY too early for me, i never get it til 30+. but it hurts so bad :( either it means something good - OR it means i'm only just about to O. which would suck on timing since i'm about to go to the beach tomorrow without dh, just me my father and the kid, but we'll be back sunday. i won't be temping on sat or sun though.

i think we should dtd tonight just to be safe lol. but i'm in so much pain it's not funny.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm sorry your feeling so gross. Could be implantation? I have been starving too- I love Ritas but they took ours out. I'm originally from Philly but now I'm in Florida (at Disney this weekend). I have been having weird twinge like pains on my right side but not cramping. It is so hard to wait another month. I also feel like AF could be any second but would be way early. I keep praying good things for us both.


----------



## mommyxofxone

who knows? i've never felt implantation that i know of lol. will try to bd tonight just for the heck of it. cramps finally stopped but still hungry. peed a bunch again too.

so hungry!!! you're at disney?! have a mickey bar for me would you?! 

I"m actually in York County in PA! We have a great ritas over here, i so want to devour it!

funny too my pains have been more right sided too. 

i'm really hoping this is it for us as well! would be lovely!!!

don't forget too that if you don't hear from me for a few days i'm on vacation til sunday lol.


----------



## Overwhelmed

AF came today :( Not the end of the world just disappointing. I kind of expected it with my thyroid being so high right now. Hopefully by next month my numbers will be back to normal. What's weird is I am early - like cd 26, which means a short lutal phase since I know I ovulated less than 14 days ago. I guess I will call doctor tomorrow and get more clomid. 

Hope you had fun on your vacation. Good luck- I hope you get better news. Are you feeling better?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh hun i'm sorry af got you!!!!

:( still nothing really for me, earliest af could be here is the 18th, so just waiting. and i doubt she'll be here then, way to early.

ff moved my o date again, so i'm not really sure. ovufriend says it's still the same putting me at 9dpo going to test on monday the 22nd if nothing by then. not having high hopes

SYmptoms:
Cramping still, had some bad ones during the weekend, my head has been funny, intestines have been funky, and on saturday i had a migraine. the last migraine i had was during my pregnancy with dd. And i had two of them. I'm REALLY hoping it's a good sign, but i'm not getting my hopes up. :/


----------



## Overwhelmed

Those signs all sound really positive. Especially the cramping this early. I hope this is it for you. 

I wasn't supposed to get af until the 18th- this is way early for me. Actually too early if I oed when I think. I'm wondering if I should take the clomid earlier in my cycle? I am going to ask about that tomorrow when I call. Strangely I am not too disappointed- I guess I knew. I also would rather AF then have another mc with my tyroid levels wacky. If my dosage is right now, then my levels should be good this cycle. I will let you know what my doctor says.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wish i knew more about clomid. it seems to do different things to different people. Hoping it's getting you on the right track though!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey ladies, was just creeping and saw I'm about the same DPO and I plan to test this Friday at 10DPO! I'll be checking in with you ladies to see how it goes for Mommy esp!

Sorry Overwhelmed about AF.. I hate that stinkin feeling. Good luck next month. Try as hard as you can, we'll be right here with ya!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi morgan!!! glad to have you over here!

i really should wait til the 22nd to test. one chart says i'm 6 dpo and another says i'm like 10 already so not sure.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Waiting is the hardest part. I feel sort of relieved AF came or I would be worried about the tyroid levels being so high. I picked up my next round of clomid- doc gave me the same dosage and days, but I am wondering if I should go against doc and take it on day 3-7 (today is day 3 so I don't have much time to think). I will probably do what the doc says. Just so tired of TTC. 

Any more signs Mommy? How about your Morgan? I will keep praying for you to have this be your cycle.


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh thanks.. prayer is all we really have!! I started having dull/mild cramps yesterday at 4DPO and they have continued today. Weird, just usually after O and pre AF that I cramp. We'll see, testing Friday :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Waiting is the hardest part. I feel sort of relieved AF came or I would be worried about the tyroid levels being so high. I picked up my next round of clomid- doc gave me the same dosage and days, but I am wondering if I should go against doc and take it on day 3-7 (today is day 3 so I don't have much time to think). I will probably do what the doc says. Just so tired of TTC.
> 
> Any more signs Mommy? How about your Morgan? I will keep praying for you to have this be your cycle.

when does doc say you should take it?? how far off would you be taking it day 3-7? And no more signs, temps dropped this am, not much hope. timing was way off anyway, just waiting for af to show. 



morganwhite7 said:


> Awh thanks.. prayer is all we really have!! I started having dull/mild cramps yesterday at 4DPO and they have continued today. Weird, just usually after O and pre AF that I cramp. We'll see, testing Friday :)

i'm the same with cramps when they occur- however, mine just stopped, where i had them constantly since just before i O'd. ive had them for like 2 weeks straight at some point during the day, and none today and the temp drop. i'm probably testing monday now.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi all,

I finally seem to maybe, touch wood, have some sort of temp rise going on. Ooo I hope so. Which would mean actually I'm way behind all of you but happy to offer all support I can!

Good luck Morgan, sounds promising!

Mummyofone - hopefully she doesn't show...but if she does, another month another chance xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- doc said day 3-7 would cause more follicles but not as high quality. Because I only had the one high quality follicle last cycle it is not smart to move it- although the way I think is more follicle more of a chance, right? I will follow what doc says and go in again on day 16 for an ultrasound. I am going to ask about a trigger shot, which makes you ovulate in 24-48 hours or something like that. That way I know for sure. Went out today and spent another $50 on OPKs. At least Dh is super supportive- I had a brief meltdown yesterday about having to gain weight to get pregn (I gained around 15lbs) and now my clothes from last school year don't fit (did I mention I am a teacher)- he told me to buy maternity pants since that's what I will be in this year. Might sound harsh to someone who hasn't been TTCing, but is actually a sweet comment. 

Sorry to hear about the drop in temp. Could be a fluke with testing? Hang in there until you know for sure

Rozzer- are you using any OPKs? How long is your normal cycle?

Morgan- weird about the cramping- early implantation or early ovulation?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally seem to maybe, touch wood, have some sort of temp rise going on. Ooo I hope so. Which would mean actually I'm way behind all of you but happy to offer all support I can!
> 
> Good luck Morgan, sounds promising!
> 
> Mummyofone - hopefully she doesn't show...but if she does, another month another chance xx

oh that's great about the temp rise! my temps are all over the place. very curious about tomorrows.



Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- doc said day 3-7 would cause more follicles but not as high quality. Because I only had the one high quality follicle last cycle it is not smart to move it- although the way I think is more follicle more of a chance, right? I will follow what doc says and go in again on day 16 for an ultrasound. I am going to ask about a trigger shot, which makes you ovulate in 24-48 hours or something like that. That way I know for sure. Went out today and spent another $50 on OPKs. At least Dh is super supportive- I had a brief meltdown yesterday about having to gain weight to get pregn (I gained around 15lbs) and now my clothes from last school year don't fit (did I mention I am a teacher)- he told me to buy maternity pants since that's what I will be in this year. Might sound harsh to someone who hasn't been TTCing, but is actually a sweet comment.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the drop in temp. Could be a fluke with testing? Hang in there until you know for sure
> 
> Rozzer- are you using any OPKs? How long is your normal cycle?
> 
> Morgan- weird about the cramping- early implantation or early ovulation?

i see what you're saying, for me, i'd be too scared to move it and do what she didn't say to do. And i think that is nice of DH to say. i'm so sorry you are feeling so down about all of it :( 



afm, just waiting to temp tomorrow. we'll see what that says. if it goes any lower, i'll say i'm out for sure. if it goes up or stays the same, it's still unknown.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah with dd it was actually up and down like crazy so i guess there really is no way for me to know until af shows or i get a bfp.


----------



## Overwhelmed

My temp has never been reliable. I don't trust temps.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh mine are all over, but if i go down low enough, i know af is coming, since i get very cold right before af comes. and during. 

when i was pg i was HOT! i knew something was up, but a few days before af i got so hot, and i remember sitting in the car (it was nov) driving home thinking 'hmmm... i wonder if that means something' i was sweating so bad i had the a/c on. i also thought it could've been because i just left work, but nope. And i've had cold flashes and cramps (although the cramps don't mean anything) pretty sure af will be here any day. :(


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry Mommy! When does AF normally come for you, on time? Oh and also is there a real name we can call you? Haha Mommy is okay if not!! :) Don't give up hope.


----------



## Overwhelmed

What were your temps today?


----------



## morganwhite7

She has a link to FF on her DPO ticker :) I was wondering the same.. dunno where she is!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> I'm sorry Mommy! When does AF normally come for you, on time? Oh and also is there a real name we can call you? Haha Mommy is okay if not!! :) Don't give up hope.

i'd rather just stick with mommy if thats ok :)i always get weird about sharing real names!! (i also am odd that i may change my mind in like a week and tell you all the names lol!)

And for me, af can come anywhere from 30-50 days. it's been so out of whack since having dd, that i really don't know she seemed to be getting back to normal. hoping she did, tomorrow is cd 31, i'm expecting her honestly on saturday.



Overwhelmed said:


> What were your temps today?

went from 97.7 yesterday to 97.6 today. not awful, but below coverline, and i've been chilly, which is usually a sign for af coming soon. In the air conditioner i've been chilly, not outside lol!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I've been chilly outside, but it is a bit cooler down here believe it or not. I think it was 78 after the rain this afternoon- but very humid.


----------



## Rozzer

I got some slightly exciting news! According to ff I o'd on Friday! Ovufriend doesn't say anything, but I think if my temp is consistent tomorrow it may say o was Monday or Tuesday. So hopefully in the waiting period but goodness know when!

I'm so happy, was having minor meltdown that the complications that caused DS to come prematurely might have impacted on ability to ovulate/get preg/carry a baby.

Now hopefully just need to relax and let nature take its course


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Mommy how are you?? You chart looks great :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> I've been chilly outside, but it is a bit cooler down here believe it or not. I think it was 78 after the rain this afternoon- but very humid.

it's been 90 something here !!! my goodness. so gross! it was 96 here yesterday. supposed to have a heat index of 105 today. needless to say, will be staying indoors.



Rozzer said:


> I got some slightly exciting news! According to ff I o'd on Friday! Ovufriend doesn't say anything, but I think if my temp is consistent tomorrow it may say o was Monday or Tuesday. So hopefully in the waiting period but goodness know when!
> 
> I'm so happy, was having minor meltdown that the complications that caused DS to come prematurely might have impacted on ability to ovulate/get preg/carry a baby.
> 
> Now hopefully just need to relax and let nature take its course

that's great news rozzer! 



morganwhite7 said:


> Hey Mommy how are you?? You chart looks great :)

I'm good, temps going back up! i think i ill test in the am like i was originally going to afterall. Trying to figure out about when i o'd. At most i'm 13dpo (which is my usual lp length) and af should be due today then. ovufriend says i'm 13dpo. but ff says i'm 9. so that would make me need to test monday. so i should really test on monday. at 13dpo. i feel awkward testing with dh home though (weekends) oh crap he has night shift next week so he'll be here either way. ugh.

ok maybe over the weekend i'll test, when at least i'll be closer to 12 dpo- where i got my first positive with dd. I got a neg at 10 so maybe i should wait a few days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

do you ladies think i should test tomorrow if my temp is still up?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok ladies, thought i would share, i have my OLD chart, from when i was pg with my first. 

if you click on the ttc#2 blue ticker in my signature, it's the new chart. can you compare that for me with this one? because to me, it looks similar..... lots of ups and downs.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy- Yours looks very similar!! I have been researching a LOT (check out my chart, it looks the EXACT same as both of yours!) and have found a common 4/5 dpo dip then spike, 7/8 dpo dip then another spike as a very promising preggo pattern!!!!! Have you been having light cramping since 5DPO?!


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php?c=search and choose the pregnancy category. Look how similar ours look to all of them...... :) :) :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes i've had cramping everyday!! i just keep comparing signs to when i was pg with dd. i never got that hot flash i got with her. however, i know not every pg is the same and that's hard to remember sometimes!!!!


really hope i don't have to do this ttc thing very long!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@morgan trying to look at your chart, your temps are so much higher and nicer!


----------



## morganwhite7

.


----------



## Overwhelmed

They say your temp will take a one day drop to or below coverline with implantation. Both of your charts look really good. 

Mommy- as far as testing- you could always by one of the 7 day early tests. With my son I used one of those and it was positive almost instantly and I was like 6 days early testing. I was the same way with my 2 m/c (the second m/c my doctor actually was the one who told me to test with that one- long story, but he actually caught the tubal before the late period). 

Rozzy- that is so exciting!! Good news. 

I started my next round of clomid today- feeling dizzy and yucky.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Mommy they make extra sensitive FRER's, 6 days early now :) Oh I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

overwhelmed - i'm sorry you're feeling icky :( hope it passes soon. :(

morgan, :witch: got me this evening. ugh.


----------



## Rozzer

mommyxofxone said:


> overwhelmed - i'm sorry you're feeling icky :( hope it passes soon. :(
> 
> morgan, :witch: got me this evening. ugh.

Aww boo, that stinks! Better luck this cycle xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

reallllly want to buy opks. reallllly shouldn't spend extra cash right now. guess we'll just have to bd a lot more this cycle.


----------



## Rozzer

I was thinking opks for next cycle too. Can you get cheapies off the net??


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh no mommy- it was looking so good. Hopefully this month will be it. 

I've heard you can get OPKs off the net for less expensive. I like the clear blue easy ones with the smiley faces, but the are expensive ($50 for a one month supply). I just bought my next round (I didn't use them for about 3 months), but the good news for me is with clomid you can't start using them until day 11, so less tests for me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> I was thinking opks for next cycle too. Can you get cheapies off the net??

This is where i got mine before i got my dd, i only needed them that one cycle. i wound up throwing most out!!! i think i may order a few.

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html



Overwhelmed said:


> Oh no mommy- it was looking so good. Hopefully this month will be it.
> 
> I've heard you can get OPKs off the net for less expensive. I like the clear blue easy ones with the smiley faces, but the are expensive ($50 for a one month supply). I just bought my next round (I didn't use them for about 3 months), but the good news for me is with clomid you can't start using them until day 11, so less tests for me.


i can't afford the clear blue ones!!!! think i'm going to order right now actually the others i used last time. 

i'm really nervous about ordering them for some reason.


----------



## mommyxofxone

going to ask dh what he wants to do, if he wants to get them now or wait til next cycle if we need to.


----------



## mommyxofxone

we're deciding to wait til next cycle to do the strips. i mean in all honesty waiting one month for that isn't too big of a deal.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I don't think we started using opks until 6 months, but then got bfp before opening the box. (BFP ended in an early m/c). Didn't use opks again until January of this year and are back on them now after a 2 month break. I don't know about you all but it is everything I can do to remember to grab one in the morning (I'm still half asleep).


----------



## mommyxofxone

well the ones i used say to use them in the evening, so i'm awake! because yeah, i'd never remember!! they say to use them between like 2-8 because your surge is better. so i used to do them at 8 when i got home from work. i'd just be thinking about it ALL day at work. lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

How are you ladies today???


----------



## Rozzer

mommyxofxone said:


> How are you ladies today???

All good here but the grandparents have taken my boy and, as much as I long for alone time, I miss him! 

I've also checked - have 4 frer ready to go (dreamed last night they were all gone. Weird!). Planning my 2ww and trying to think positive thoughts. Having had a premmie last time that is one of my major worries. 

Also concerned over the 4 day ovulation difference between ff, which says I am 9dpo and ovufriend which says 5dpo. I think I'll go with the later, especially looking at my chart?. 

Anyway, those are my musings - cant turn my brain off even though I know I should be napping!


----------



## Overwhelmed

All good here. Just dealing with the hot flashes of clomid- my only side effect but keeps me up at night. Debating taking selenium supplements for the anti-thyroid hormones. It is supposed to help (since they have a higher mc rate) but can have some serious side effects if taken long term. I think I will ask doc on Friday.

Rozzer- I know how you feel with your son. I would kill for someone to watch mine overnight and then I would just miss him the entire time. I also feel your o pain. It feels impossible to track even if using opks. Hopefully you timed everything right and your tww goes quickly. Baby dust to you. 

Mommy- how are you?


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> All good here. Just dealing with the hot flashes of clomid- my only side effect but keeps me up at night. Debating taking selenium supplements for the anti-thyroid hormones. It is supposed to help (since they have a higher mc rate) but can have some serious side effects if taken long term. I think I will ask doc on Friday.
> 
> Rozzer- I know how you feel with your son. I would kill for someone to watch mine overnight and then I would just miss him the entire time. I also feel your o pain. It feels impossible to track even if using opks. Hopefully you timed everything right and your tww goes quickly. Baby dust to you.
> 
> Mommy- how are you?

I have my baby back - whew! Now, oh for some peace and quiet - lol!

We are in with a sniff, whichever time o fell on. Either bd 2 and 1 day before or 2 day before...

Trying to do some work before tomorrow with Cars 2 in the background - good old Lightning McQueen, Finn McMissile, Mater et al. I almost count these as close personal friends :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies today???
> 
> All good here but the grandparents have taken my boy and, as much as I long for alone time, I miss him!
> 
> I've also checked - have 4 frer ready to go (dreamed last night they were all gone. Weird!). Planning my 2ww and trying to think positive thoughts. Having had a premmie last time that is one of my major worries.
> 
> Also concerned over the 4 day ovulation difference between ff, which says I am 9dpo and ovufriend which says 5dpo. I think I'll go with the later, especially looking at my chart?.
> 
> Anyway, those are my musings - cant turn my brain off even though I know I should be napping!Click to expand...

How long do they take the boy for? I've only left dd a handful of times (i have serious separation anxiety from her, she doesn't really make a fuss when i leave though lol!) i've had ONE date with my dh since having her, we saw SkyFall in theaters (whole time i was thinking about her) and then dh will watch her sometimes when i go out, that's not as big of a deal as leaving her with someone else you know? mom has watched her a few times when dh was at work and i had appointments for various things, but i just miss her way too much.

When are you testing?



Overwhelmed said:


> All good here. Just dealing with the hot flashes of clomid- my only side effect but keeps me up at night. Debating taking selenium supplements for the anti-thyroid hormones. It is supposed to help (since they have a higher mc rate) but can have some serious side effects if taken long term. I think I will ask doc on Friday.
> 
> Rozzer- I know how you feel with your son. I would kill for someone to watch mine overnight and then I would just miss him the entire time. I also feel your o pain. It feels impossible to track even if using opks. Hopefully you timed everything right and your tww goes quickly. Baby dust to you.
> 
> Mommy- how are you?

How many more days of the clomid do you have again? soryr i can't remember anything lol! and i can't stand having dd away for an hour, i can't imagine all night!!! my goodness, hopefully that'll never happen. Well, when i give birth someone will have to watch her :( but i'm going to hate it.



Rozzer said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> All good here. Just dealing with the hot flashes of clomid- my only side effect but keeps me up at night. Debating taking selenium supplements for the anti-thyroid hormones. It is supposed to help (since they have a higher mc rate) but can have some serious side effects if taken long term. I think I will ask doc on Friday.
> 
> Rozzer- I know how you feel with your son. I would kill for someone to watch mine overnight and then I would just miss him the entire time. I also feel your o pain. It feels impossible to track even if using opks. Hopefully you timed everything right and your tww goes quickly. Baby dust to you.
> 
> Mommy- how are you?
> 
> I have my baby back - whew! Now, oh for some peace and quiet - lol!
> 
> We are in with a sniff, whichever time o fell on. Either bd 2 and 1 day before or 2 day before...
> 
> Trying to do some work before tomorrow with Cars 2 in the background - good old Lightning McQueen, Finn McMissile, Mater et al. I almost count these as close personal friends :dohh:Click to expand...

lol i've never seen Cars. here we have mickey mouse and jake and the neverland pirates going 24/7 it seems. oh and doc mcstuffins! she loves those shows.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I was the same way about leaving P at first. Buy bow that he is 3 I'm good. We even have a babysitter now- but she is the daughter of one the teachers I work with who is also always at the school and getting her degree in early childhood edu ( she is also the niece of Ps teacher for next year). 

Tomorrow is my last day of clomid. But a lot of the side effects last even after. Its not so bad really. Started having O type pains already. I will get ab u/s on Friday to see how many folicles. I want to have day 21 blood work but I am going out of town and won't be able to do anything about it if it is low. 

At our house we have the entire Disney junior crew and toy story. We love Disney. One of our favorite places, so P is total Disney kid.


----------



## mommyxofxone

we took dd to disney when she was 18 months. it was SO crowded it was terrible but she seemed to enjoy it. she got to meet mickey, and i think that was the highlight of her day. 

glad the clomid isn't too bad, just hate that you have to deal with side affects on top of everything else. can't mkae ttc fun.

not that it's ever fun is it? lol. just a ball of stress.

I don't know if i'll ever feel comfortable leaving dd anywhere, i don't know. i'm already dreading when i give birth and where is she going to go? who should i have come watch her? terrible. 

have you done potty training with your little one? any tips/suggestions? mine won't go near it suddenly.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Disney can be overwhelming if it is like your big trip(which is the case for most). We are only about 45min away so we are annual passholders and we have a camper do we can do a weeked at Disney for under $200. When you go to Disney the most important thing is to not feel you have to do everything- just take your time and do what you can. I have a ton of tips for if you go again ( plus the best nursing locations- hall of presidents is quiet and cold and dark). 

My dh is loving ttc. If it were up to him, we would be everyday twice a day just to be sure. He is super supportive and has been wonderful through this entire process. Although he is not happy about the possibility of having to do a sperm sample. 

We did the potty thing a when he turned 3. I was home at spring break and just told him no more diapers. We had a party with a cake to say goodbye to diapers and made a potty poster for stickers.everytime he went on the potty he got a sticker- Mickey mouse or buzz lightyear. He also got 3 m&ms. For each day he went the entire day without an accident we went to the dollar store and got a toy and when he went an entire week he got a big toy - buzz lightyear doll. He was trained in 2 days. When kids are under 5 there is little intrinsic motivation. We also never made a big deal over accidents just reminded him that we go on the potty. We also bought big boy underwear which he picked out. I know it sounds excessive but for him to go my school next year he must be completely trained and he never showed much interest. How old is DD now?


----------



## morganwhite7

If anyone is interested, I started a journal and I'd love for you to join me :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1934891-making-baby-white.html


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Disney can be overwhelming if it is like your big trip(which is the case for most). We are only about 45min away so we are annual passholders and we have a camper do we can do a weeked at Disney for under $200. When you go to Disney the most important thing is to not feel you have to do everything- just take your time and do what you can. I have a ton of tips for if you go again ( plus the best nursing locations- hall of presidents is quiet and cold and dark).
> 
> My dh is loving ttc. If it were up to him, we would be everyday twice a day just to be sure. He is super supportive and has been wonderful through this entire process. Although he is not happy about the possibility of having to do a sperm sample.
> 
> We did the potty thing a when he turned 3. I was home at spring break and just told him no more diapers. We had a party with a cake to say goodbye to diapers and made a potty poster for stickers.everytime he went on the potty he got a sticker- Mickey mouse or buzz lightyear. He also got 3 m&ms. For each day he went the entire day without an accident we went to the dollar store and got a toy and when he went an entire week he got a big toy - buzz lightyear doll. He was trained in 2 days. When kids are under 5 there is little intrinsic motivation. We also never made a big deal over accidents just reminded him that we go on the potty. We also bought big boy underwear which he picked out. I know it sounds excessive but for him to go my school next year he must be completely trained and he never showed much interest. How old is DD now?

We went to disney a few times when i was a kid, but it's definitely much different than i remember ( i was really 14 the last time so it's been years and years!) but yeah if we go again i'll ask, as it's a serious trip for us lol. 

at least the sperm sample is easy!!! they get the easy tests. we have to be prodded and poked and tested some more, ugh. 

dd is about to be 2 in august. I am armed with stickers already, i want to get the big girl underwear but i'm just waiting to see if there will be any interest before going all out! definitely want to make it an easy process.



morganwhite7 said:


> If anyone is interested, I started a journal and I'd love for you to join me :)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1934891-making-baby-white.html

already following :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

still working on af ughhhhh


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> still working on af ughhhhh

Still? Is that your normal? Mine has always been short- 3-4 days. I guess I am fairly lucky. 

I started using the opks today. I am thinking o will come on sat or sun.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh mine is a good 7 days minimum :/ Always. Just can't wait to catch an egg ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> still working on af ughhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Still? Is that your normal? Mine has always been short- 3-4 days. I guess I am fairly lucky.
> 
> I started using the opks today. I am thinking o will come on sat or sun.Click to expand...

can be 9 sometimes. ugh. it's just barely there but still going. so annoying!!!!! 



morganwhite7 said:


> Oooh mine is a good 7 days minimum :/ Always. Just can't wait to catch an egg ;)

yeah i know, i'm so ready to catch it!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Had my doctor's appt today- went well. At least 3 good follicles, which means 3 chances to conceive. :thumbup: everything else looks good. He reminded me of the higher chance of multiples. He took some bld too but said day 21 testing isn't necessary. Also said her expects o either tomorrow or Sunday. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rozzer

I'm out :( 

The :witch: got me this morning, which on the positive side means I seem to have a consistent 30 day cycle so gearing up for next month.
Very naughty though, just went online and spent $100 on opks, preseed and pre-conception vitamins. Hopefully a good investment!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Had my doctor's appt today- went well. At least 3 good follicles, which means 3 chances to conceive. :thumbup: everything else looks good. He reminded me of the higher chance of multiples. He took some bld too but said day 21 testing isn't necessary. Also said her expects o either tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Oh that's great !!! so exciting!!! Get bd'ing!!!! i still have to wait 6 days min til o. 



Rozzer said:


> I'm out :(
> 
> The :witch: got me this morning, which on the positive side means I seem to have a consistent 30 day cycle so gearing up for next month.
> Very naughty though, just went online and spent $100 on opks, preseed and pre-conception vitamins. Hopefully a good investment!

:hugs: hun, that's lovely about the 30 day cycle though! I did opks & preseed my last time i tried (2 years ago lol) don't know if the pre-seed helped but i loved the opks. I also like the instead soft cups, i htink of the two, i'd have spent the money again on the soft cups rather than the pre-seed. esp. since they don't expire. (that's just me though lol! i feel like the soft cups controlled a lot more.) i'm sure it'll be a good investment, the opks are fantastic! if i don't get the egg this cycle i'll be buying a ton next. 



afm: cd10 today, start bd'ing on wednesday night. was going to start on thursday but that's cd 16, so should start a day early i think. So, not too far yet. Really hoping i don't have to be insane much longer with this ttc. it really makes me crazy. does it do that to you ladies? sometimes i swear all i think about is having the baby and when we need to do :sex: but i'm also a control freak sadly. i'm not proud of it!


----------



## Rozzer

:hugs: hun, that's lovely about the 30 day cycle though! I did opks & preseed my last time i tried (2 years ago lol) don't know if the pre-seed helped but i loved the opks. I also like the instead soft cups, i htink of the two, i'd have spent the money again on the soft cups rather than the pre-seed. esp. since they don't expire. (that's just me though lol! i feel like the soft cups controlled a lot more.) i'm sure it'll be a good investment, the opks are fantastic! if i don't get the egg this cycle i'll be buying a ton next. 



afm: cd10 today, start bd'ing on wednesday night. was going to start on thursday but that's cd 16, so should start a day early i think. So, not too far yet. Really hoping i don't have to be insane much longer with this ttc. it really makes me crazy. does it do that to you ladies? sometimes i swear all i think about is having the baby and when we need to do :sex: but i'm also a control freak sadly. i'm not proud of it![/QUOTE]

Thank you! One of the reasons I went with preseed is it helped my bestie onceive her first. Hubby wanted to wait another month before we tried but I bought it anyway as I don't know about my cm. Can't hurt, right?...

I feel a bit crazy too. I think this cycle I'm going to focus on going to the gym and try not to think about TTC too much. It's so consuming! 

Hubby and I are going to bd every day during fertile period - for at least a week :) 

When should I start using the opks?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> :hugs: hun, that's lovely about the 30 day cycle though! I did opks & preseed my last time i tried (2 years ago lol) don't know if the pre-seed helped but i loved the opks. I also like the instead soft cups, i htink of the two, i'd have spent the money again on the soft cups rather than the pre-seed. esp. since they don't expire. (that's just me though lol! i feel like the soft cups controlled a lot more.) i'm sure it'll be a good investment, the opks are fantastic! if i don't get the egg this cycle i'll be buying a ton next.
> 
> 
> 
> afm: cd10 today, start bd'ing on wednesday night. was going to start on thursday but that's cd 16, so should start a day early i think. So, not too far yet. Really hoping i don't have to be insane much longer with this ttc. it really makes me crazy. does it do that to you ladies? sometimes i swear all i think about is having the baby and when we need to do :sex: but i'm also a control freak sadly. i'm not proud of it!

Thank you! One of the reasons I went with preseed is it helped my bestie onceive her first. Hubby wanted to wait another month before we tried but I bought it anyway as I don't know about my cm. Can't hurt, right?...

I feel a bit crazy too. I think this cycle I'm going to focus on going to the gym and try not to think about TTC too much. It's so consuming! 

Hubby and I are going to bd every day during fertile period - for at least a week :) 

When should I start using the opks?[/QUOTE]

I totally caved and just ordered opks. really hope they get here in time for the actual bd'ing. idiot, i should've ordered them last week. 

I would start testing a day or two before you suspect your O will occur. And the preseed definitely can't hurt :) i'm hoping i don't have to buy it this time again, trying to cut costs. really hoping that i don't have to use these next cycle and that this cycle it's done. and we are doing the same, the bding until i know i o'd! they're be thrilled with that right?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozz- I'm sorry, but at least you know your cycles now and will be using opks. I have never uses pressed or anything but I hope it helps you. 

Mommy- when should you get your opks? I started using mine on day 11, but I think your cycle is longer, so maybe try on day 15 pot 14? 

sure our others are loving all the bding- I know mine has
still no pos opk but I am thinking it will be tomorrow. Lots of little cramping today, nausea, and (tmi) cm today. Last night was interesting- we are in the camper and P didn't want to go to sleep but we needed to bd before bed and I was falling sleep, so we had to use the tv babysitter and be very quiet. I hope he sleeps tonight so we don't have to repeat.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol tv babysitter?? glad you got the bd in!!!

I will use opks probably as soon as they arrive (hopefully not too late, i'm nervous about that. I'll start bd'ing def. on wednesday either way, but i will start on cd 15 on thursday i think for the opks. they should be here by then. they came fast last time i ordered them. im getting nervous.


----------



## Rozzer

Yeah all this TTC is expensive! I keep having moments where I cannot believe we got pregnant by accident last time!

I'm quite excited about opks and will keep up temping. Have given myself Christmas deadline before we go to dr. Hopefully it won't be necessary!

Mommy I hope your opks get there soon!

I think I'll start using them cd13 or 14 - ff said o was cd16 last month, ovufriend said cd20. 
Can you tell that you have ovulated from them? Like does it go fainter again or stop altogether?


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> lol tv babysitter?? glad you got the bd in!!!
> 
> I will use opks probably as soon as they arrive (hopefully not too late, i'm nervous about that. I'll start bd'ing def. on wednesday either way, but i will start on cd 15 on thursday i think for the opks. they should be here by then. they came fast last time i ordered them. im getting nervous.

You know- tv babysitter: Jake and the Neverland Pirates on Netflix. Put him in his room with the tablet and shut the door. 
I know what you mean about being nervous. I hope they get here soon for you. I better gave a positive tomorrow. I have never had o pains like I have had this afternoon/evening. 



Rozzer said:


> Yeah all this TTC is expensive! I keep having moments where I cannot believe we got pregnant by accident last time!
> 
> I'm quite excited about opks and will keep up temping. Have given myself Christmas deadline before we go to dr. Hopefully it won't be necessary!
> 
> Mommy I hope your opks get there soon!
> 
> I think I'll start using them cd13 or 14 - ff said o was cd16 last month, ovufriend said cd20.
> Can you tell that you have ovulated from them? Like does it go fainter again or stop altogether?

When did you start TTC? Opk will only show pos for 24 hours. They only show the surge. I would start testing about 4 days before expected O and you can stop once you get a pos. Also bd every other night day 10-AF and 3-4 days when you get pos opk.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer said:


> Yeah all this TTC is expensive! I keep having moments where I cannot believe we got pregnant by accident last time!
> 
> I'm quite excited about opks and will keep up temping. Have given myself Christmas deadline before we go to dr. Hopefully it won't be necessary!
> 
> Mommy I hope your opks get there soon!
> 
> I think I'll start using them cd13 or 14 - ff said o was cd16 last month, ovufriend said cd20.
> Can you tell that you have ovulated from them? Like does it go fainter again or stop altogether?

And yes, this is expensive. I don't have cost in my ticker BC I don't want to think about it. But insurance doesn't cover clomid or u/s for fertility- together that is $150 a month.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> lol tv babysitter?? glad you got the bd in!!!
> 
> I will use opks probably as soon as they arrive (hopefully not too late, i'm nervous about that. I'll start bd'ing def. on wednesday either way, but i will start on cd 15 on thursday i think for the opks. they should be here by then. they came fast last time i ordered them. im getting nervous.
> 
> You know- tv babysitter: Jake and the Neverland Pirates on Netflix. Put him in his room with the tablet and shut the door.
> I know what you mean about being nervous. I hope they get here soon for you. I better gave a positive tomorrow. I have never had o pains like I have had this afternoon/evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Yeah all this TTC is expensive! I keep having moments where I cannot believe we got pregnant by accident last time!
> 
> I'm quite excited about opks and will keep up temping. Have given myself Christmas deadline before we go to dr. Hopefully it won't be necessary!
> 
> Mommy I hope your opks get there soon!
> 
> I think I'll start using them cd13 or 14 - ff said o was cd16 last month, ovufriend said cd20.
> Can you tell that you have ovulated from them? Like does it go fainter again or stop altogether?Click to expand...
> 
> When did you start TTC? Opk will only show pos for 24 hours. They only show the surge. I would start testing about 4 days before expected O and you can stop once you get a pos. Also bd every other night day 10-AF and 3-4 days when you get pos opk.Click to expand...

We started TTC 2 months ago, well NTNP and then TTC last month. So it'll be approx. 6 months by Christmas. No time at all compared to some. I did have issues with DS and he was born 11 weeks early, I think due to dh's blood type? Want to catch it early if so... 

Thanks for the bd tip - we are just trying to figure that part of it out ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Yeah all this TTC is expensive! I keep having moments where I cannot believe we got pregnant by accident last time!
> 
> I'm quite excited about opks and will keep up temping. Have given myself Christmas deadline before we go to dr. Hopefully it won't be necessary!
> 
> Mommy I hope your opks get there soon!
> 
> I think I'll start using them cd13 or 14 - ff said o was cd16 last month, ovufriend said cd20.
> Can you tell that you have ovulated from them? Like does it go fainter again or stop altogether?

I can't believe anyone gets pregnant by accident!!! it's so easy for some isn't it? my sil had both hers by accident. my friend got pg twice, ON birth control. 

With my opks, i only did them last time up til the day i got the pos. then i just stopped lol! didn't even think to keep going. directions said, when you get your pos, dtd every single night for at LEAST 3 days, or until you get your confirmed temp rise/o. So i always wonder the same thing!!!! but i know usually it says you only get the pos the day of the surge and then no more. Or it's positive right before the surge? or something. lol i'll have to look at the strips again. 

And my pg tests are only good til nov. so it better be done before all that. because i don't want baby birthdays too close together. can't celebrate as well!!!




Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> lol tv babysitter?? glad you got the bd in!!!
> 
> I will use opks probably as soon as they arrive (hopefully not too late, i'm nervous about that. I'll start bd'ing def. on wednesday either way, but i will start on cd 15 on thursday i think for the opks. they should be here by then. they came fast last time i ordered them. im getting nervous.
> 
> You know- tv babysitter: Jake and the Neverland Pirates on Netflix. Put him in his room with the tablet and shut the door.
> I know what you mean about being nervous. I hope they get here soon for you. I better gave a positive tomorrow. I have never had o pains like I have had this afternoon/evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Yeah all this TTC is expensive! I keep having moments where I cannot believe we got pregnant by accident last time!
> 
> I'm quite excited about opks and will keep up temping. Have given myself Christmas deadline before we go to dr. Hopefully it won't be necessary!
> 
> Mommy I hope your opks get there soon!
> 
> I think I'll start using them cd13 or 14 - ff said o was cd16 last month, ovufriend said cd20.
> Can you tell that you have ovulated from them? Like does it go fainter again or stop altogether?Click to expand...
> 
> When did you start TTC? Opk will only show pos for 24 hours. They only show the surge. I would start testing about 4 days before expected O and you can stop once you get a pos. Also bd every other night day 10-AF and 3-4 days when you get pos opk.Click to expand...

Can't wait to see if you get your pos opk!!! everything is crossed for you!!!!! and jake and the neverland pirates! my girl loves that show. and mickey! do they have mickey mouse clubhouse on netflix? never thought to check! ha.

afm: got a bit of bd'ing in last night, and now just patiently (yeah right) waiting for opks and O this week. I'll feel better about the tww this time around now that i have the opks on their way. when they get here finally and i stop worrying about it. i'm so neurotic it's annoying.


----------



## Overwhelmed

6 months is a good guide- especially if yoy had a problem with your first. 

I still have a beg opk which is freaking me out. I think I may get some progesterone cream today because if I have another 28 day cycle my lutal phase will be less than 10. What do you all think?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> 6 months is a good guide- especially if yoy had a problem with your first.
> 
> I still have a beg opk which is freaking me out. I think I may get some progesterone cream today because if I have another 28 day cycle my lutal phase will be less than 10. What do you all think?

don't know anything about progesterone cream- sorry hun.


And i didn't really have a 'problem' just know that it took 5 cycles to get pg. i think i just should've been bd'ing more than i was. so really hoping this bd plan will work out for us.


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy I hear you re the birthdays - unfortunately if we conceive this cycle due date is dh birthday and next cycle due date is DS birthday. That said, DS came 11 weeks before his due date... Lol!

I can't wait for my packages to get here. Exciting! 
One of the sites I'm on (there are 3-4) actually gives me a guide on when to use the opks - its called myfertilitycharts.com if you want to check it out


----------



## Overwhelmed

If we conceive this cycle (fingers crossed) the due date will be Ps birthday, which is also my nephews birthday (1 years old) and this is the month I conceived with the first mc last year. I hope I can conceive this month again. 

Oh I don't know what your grocery stores are but the one by me has the CB easy tests $20 off. I know a lot of people confirm with them. It brings it down to $2 a test


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Mommy I hear you re the birthdays - unfortunately if we conceive this cycle due date is dh birthday and next cycle due date is DS birthday. That said, DS came 11 weeks before his due date... Lol!
> 
> I can't wait for my packages to get here. Exciting!
> One of the sites I'm on (there are 3-4) actually gives me a guide on when to use the opks - its called myfertilitycharts.com if you want to check it out

if we get this cycle we would be due in April, i have NO other birthdays that month, so that would be awesome. dd's isn't til August so it would be lovely. Yeah i just follow what the directions on my particular opks say :)



Overwhelmed said:


> If we conceive this cycle (fingers crossed) the due date will be Ps birthday, which is also my nephews birthday (1 years old) and this is the month I conceived with the first mc last year. I hope I can conceive this month again.
> 
> Oh I don't know what your grocery stores are but the one by me has the CB easy tests $20 off. I know a lot of people confirm with them. It brings it down to $2 a test

you know i did actually use them, but the ones that don't say pregnant on them, because they're just too damn expensive!

i'll worry about buying that once i get the bfp on the cheapies.


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Mommy I hear you re the birthdays - unfortunately if we conceive this cycle due date is dh birthday and next cycle due date is DS birthday. That said, DS came 11 weeks before his due date... Lol!
> 
> I can't wait for my packages to get here. Exciting!
> One of the sites I'm on (there are 3-4) actually gives me a guide on when to use the opks - its called myfertilitycharts.com if you want to check it out
> 
> if we get this cycle we would be due in April, i have NO other birthdays that month, so that would be awesome. dd's isn't til August so it would be lovely. Yeah i just follow what the directions on my particular opks say :)
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> If we conceive this cycle (fingers crossed) the due date will be Ps birthday, which is also my nephews birthday (1 years old) and this is the month I conceived with the first mc last year. I hope I can conceive this month again.
> 
> Oh I don't know what your grocery stores are but the one by me has the CB easy tests $20 off. I know a lot of people confirm with them. It brings it down to $2 a testClick to expand...
> 
> you know i did actually use them, but the ones that don't say pregnant on them, because they're just too damn expensive!
> 
> i'll worry about buying that once i get the bfp on the cheapies.Click to expand...

Sorry, should of clarified- the CB opks with the smiley faces. 

Retook my opk at 7 tonight and I finally got a blinky face, which means o shoul be in 2-3 days.


----------



## morganwhite7

Are those CBs expensive?? I'm looking for a new one.. Been using Answer strips.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Mommy I hear you re the birthdays - unfortunately if we conceive this cycle due date is dh birthday and next cycle due date is DS birthday. That said, DS came 11 weeks before his due date... Lol!
> 
> I can't wait for my packages to get here. Exciting!
> One of the sites I'm on (there are 3-4) actually gives me a guide on when to use the opks - its called myfertilitycharts.com if you want to check it out
> 
> if we get this cycle we would be due in April, i have NO other birthdays that month, so that would be awesome. dd's isn't til August so it would be lovely. Yeah i just follow what the directions on my particular opks say :)
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> If we conceive this cycle (fingers crossed) the due date will be Ps birthday, which is also my nephews birthday (1 years old) and this is the month I conceived with the first mc last year. I hope I can conceive this month again.
> 
> Oh I don't know what your grocery stores are but the one by me has the CB easy tests $20 off. I know a lot of people confirm with them. It brings it down to $2 a testClick to expand...
> 
> you know i did actually use them, but the ones that don't say pregnant on them, because they're just too damn expensive!
> 
> i'll worry about buying that once i get the bfp on the cheapies.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, should of clarified- the CB opks with the smiley faces.
> 
> Retook my opk at 7 tonight and I finally got a blinky face, which means o shoul be in 2-3 days.Click to expand...

never used those before!!! are they good? i always used the ones online. they worked well for me, it's like 1.10 a test or something. and we may wind up on the same cycle! i got a partial ferning (i think) this am, so o should be right around the corner.



morganwhite7 said:


> Are those CBs expensive?? I'm looking for a new one.. Been using Answer strips.

I get mine from earlypregnancytests.com and you get free shipping if you buy like 15. they're a great company. just waiting for mine to arrive. curse my last minute I NEED THESE feelings.


AFM- cd 12, started the marathon sat. night for :sex: which may be a good thing! my cp is in fertile position although i can't check cm after all the :sex: i THINK i got a ferning pattern this am, but it's way too early for me to be O'ing. so i'm assuming it was partial. However when i look it up, it almost looked full ferning- but it's just way too soon. so confused. not due to o til cd 16 at the earliest so must be partial. I'll start using the soft cups tonight though JUST in case. And my opks probably didn't even ship yet. 

did any of you ever use a ferning microscope??? I"m asking because i'm using mine again, and i got a partial ferning this am, (it's still awesome) and i tested again immediately after (as i didn't believe it lol) and then it wasn't there at all. what causes that kind of stuff?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Morgan and Mommy- CB easy tests are the easiest to use. If you are not fertile, you get a circle. If your estrogen levels are rising- signaling impending o, you have a blinking smile. If your LH levels are surging- o will happen within 48 hours, you have a solid smile face. That being said, they are expensive: about $50 for 20 tests. I know a lot of people who will use the regular OPKs and then confirm with the CB opk so that they know for sure. 

Mommy- I have never done ferning. I never wanted to get into it because it would be something else I would obsess about. I am very type A and would be concerned with every detail (hints why I use the CB tests- keeps me somewhat sane).

AFM- I got my pos opk this morning. So should O sometime in the next 24-48 hours. It is cd16, so I am a little worried about my lutal phase; meaning I will probably use my creme, once I can confirm O with temp, to try to extend that. I really hope this is my month (again). DH and I have been BDing everyday since Friday night (and every other night before for like a week). I guess we will continue to bd every night for the next 3-4 nights. It starts to get comical at this point in our TTC journey. 

Hope you all get your pos OPKs soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Morgan and Mommy- CB easy tests are the easiest to use. If you are not fertile, you get a circle. If your estrogen levels are rising- signaling impending o, you have a blinking smile. If your LH levels are surging- o will happen within 48 hours, you have a solid smile face. That being said, they are expensive: about $50 for 20 tests. I know a lot of people who will use the regular OPKs and then confirm with the CB opk so that they know for sure.
> 
> Mommy- I have never done ferning. I never wanted to get into it because it would be something else I would obsess about. I am very type A and would be concerned with every detail (hints why I use the CB tests- keeps me somewhat sane).
> 
> AFM- I got my pos opk this morning. So should O sometime in the next 24-48 hours. It is cd16, so I am a little worried about my lutal phase; meaning I will probably use my creme, once I can confirm O with temp, to try to extend that. I really hope this is my month (again). DH and I have been BDing everyday since Friday night (and every other night before for like a week). I guess we will continue to bd every night for the next 3-4 nights. It starts to get comical at this point in our TTC journey.
> 
> Hope you all get your pos OPKs soon.

yeah i like the opks from early pg tests- they worked really well last time, i got such a great positive line it was the cycle i also got pg. I also hadn't used them before. but nah i won't be confirming with cb. I will however most likely be confirming my bfp with one like i did last time. just a regular on ethat is, no digital anything. 

i hear you on the ferning and the type a stuff- i'm the same. i'm freaking insane. I just set it up every morning, just the drop of saliva, shower, dressed, come back and check just before starting my morning. works well, otherwise i'd eat and drink and all that crap just before doing it, so i have to stick to my routine. annoying. 

So glad you got your pos opk!!!! cd 16 isn't too bad, :) really hope it's your month hun!!!! thinking of you and have everything crossed!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Overwhelmed

I started using the dollar store hpts, but if I get a bfp I will probably confirm. When I get a bfp (hopefully in 2 weeks), I need to go to the doctor immediately for testing. I feel like I live at my drs office- I am there so very often.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> I started using the dollar store hpts, but if I get a bfp I will probably confirm. When I get a bfp (hopefully in 2 weeks), I need to go to the doctor immediately for testing. I feel like I live at my drs office- I am there so very often.

ugh drs. i hate going to them. not looking forward to the check ups again. :( If i manage to make it this cycle


----------



## Overwhelmed

The des I see are awesome. What's better is the nursing and office staff. I am sure they are sick of seeing me though. Seriously at least 23 visits in the past 12 months. I am ready for my Prego visits. 

Did your tests come today? If not and you want to start the dollar store tests do work well. And they are sold in single quantities.


----------



## mommyxofxone

nope didn't come today, but i got a confirm that they shipped. it's first class so should be here tomorrow or the next day. i think last time they came in like 2 days. i am trying to be patient. 

right now i'm just waiting for dh to get home from his night shift ugh. so we can get the :sex: in tonight.

i wish i liked my drs. and that's a LOT of visits!!!!! i have to get a new mw since we just moved so really hoping the new one will be better, they are right around the corner at least, i'm really hoping they're great. 

I am hoping to do all natural again this time too so hoping they'll be on board for that.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh i also haven't had any O pains yet, so i don't think we're there yet.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Ooo night shift. My dad was a police officer and my mom told me stories about ttc my sister while he had night shift- didn't sound like fun. 

If you haven't had o pains, your probably good waiting for your tests. 

I applaud you for all natural. P had to be a c because he had the cord around his neck. My sister in law is a midwife and has her own practice. She does births at a center and home births. She did hers at home. Most of my friends also did all natural- I don't know if I could do that, so I am amazed by your strength.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I also noticed you are still bfing, I know everyone is different but I didn't o until I had stopped for like 3 months. So if your opks don't show a pos this month you may want to talk to your midwife.


----------



## Rozzer

I have to find a new midwife too, that it go under high risk team.
No home births here, I have a very specific pregnancy plan to be followed. 
Meant to be going to Peru over Christmas for my brothers wedding but if we get preg soon I don't want to risk it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Ooo night shift. My dad was a police officer and my mom told me stories about ttc my sister while he had night shift- didn't sound like fun.
> 
> If you haven't had o pains, your probably good waiting for your tests.
> 
> I applaud you for all natural. P had to be a c because he had the cord around his neck. My sister in law is a midwife and has her own practice. She does births at a center and home births. She did hers at home. Most of my friends also did all natural- I don't know if I could do that, so I am amazed by your strength.

i have had sore bbs though which is odd. 

thanks for the applause on the all natural. it was tough. JUST before i started pushing that was like 7 hours in i asked if i could possibly get the epidural if it was going to be hours more, and they said no i was just about done. problem is the mw stretched me when i came in (do NOT have them do that, or do a sweep, or anything like that) which makes your contractions as if you were induced, seriously, they weren't coming off their peak and it was brutal. If i hadn't had that done i bet it would've been easier. i'm scared to death of a c-section, so in my opinion that's even harder!!! 



Overwhelmed said:


> I also noticed you are still bfing, I know everyone is different but I didn't o until I had stopped for like 3 months. So if your opks don't show a pos this month you may want to talk to your midwife.

oh no no i bf'd for 13 months, she's almost 2 now. :) been done a year aug 27th. :)



Rozzer said:


> I have to find a new midwife too, that it go under high risk team.
> No home births here, I have a very specific pregnancy plan to be followed.
> Meant to be going to Peru over Christmas for my brothers wedding but if we get preg soon I don't want to risk it.

i wouldn't want to risk it either hun. 

what's your plan???




getting ready to O soon!!! cd 13 i'm guessing it'll be friday :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer said:


> I have to find a new midwife too, that it go under high risk team.
> No home births here, I have a very specific pregnancy plan to be followed.
> Meant to be going to Peru over Christmas for my brothers wedding but if we get preg soon I don't want to risk it.

I wouldn't risk it either. If you don't mind me asking, what happened with your first? 



mommyxofxone said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Ooo night shift. My dad was a police officer and my mom told me stories about ttc my sister while he had night shift- didn't sound like fun.
> 
> If you haven't had o pains, your probably good waiting for your tests.
> 
> I applaud you for all natural. P had to be a c because he had the cord around his neck. My sister in law is a midwife and has her own practice. She does births at a center and home births. She did hers at home. Most of my friends also did all natural- I don't know if I could do that, so I am amazed by your strength.
> 
> i have had sore bbs though which is odd.
> 
> thanks for the applause on the all natural. it was tough. JUST before i started pushing that was like 7 hours in i asked if i could possibly get the epidural if it was going to be hours more, and they said no i was just about done. problem is the mw stretched me when i came in (do NOT have them do that, or do a sweep, or anything like that) which makes your contractions as if you were induced, seriously, they weren't coming off their peak and it was brutal. If i hadn't had that done i bet it would've been easier. i'm scared to death of a c-section, so in my opinion that's even harder!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> I also noticed you are still bfing, I know everyone is different but I didn't o until I had stopped for like 3 months. So if your opks don't show a pos this month you may want to talk to your midwife.Click to expand...
> 
> oh no no i bf'd for 13 months, she's almost 2 now. :) been done a year aug 27th. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> I have to find a new midwife too, that it go under high risk team.
> No home births here, I have a very specific pregnancy plan to be followed.
> Meant to be going to Peru over Christmas for my brothers wedding but if we get preg soon I don't want to risk it.Click to expand...
> 
> i wouldn't want to risk it either hun.
> 
> what's your plan???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready to O soon!!! cd 13 i'm guessing it'll be friday :)Click to expand...


Sore boobs? I get them sometimes and not others. 

The C wasn't bad at all. It was actually less scary and and easier recovery than I would have thought. Only bad things were: 1) My mind has lost about 4 hours of the delivery day (I swear it was about 30 min from going into the c and being in my room and it was actually closer to 5- that includes the time in the recovery room. )2) it was scary leading up to it because P's heart rate was dropping to like 10 every time I had a contraction. I was induced so this was almost constant- turns out he had the cord around his neck twice, which is why I was contracting a lot, and was 98 percent effaced, but only 3cm dilated. When I get prego this time it will be a scheduled C. VBACs scare me. 

I think I actually Oed last night because I was having cramping all night and my temp went up to 96.6- it has been around 96.2. I will confirm tomorrow and Thursday and then start the progesterone creme.


----------



## mommyxofxone

did you get to dtd last night then hun??? hope you caught it!!!! will be awesome if we get to get our bfps together :) when will you be testing?


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> did you get to dtd last night then hun??? hope you caught it!!!! will be awesome if we get to get our bfps together :) when will you be testing?

We have been bding every night since Friday- DH loves it! I have had a little cramping this morning too- but with at least 3 good follicles I would imagine that they would release at separate times???? We will probably bd tonight and the next 2 nights and then go back to every other day- just in case. 

It would be awesome if we got our bfps together. Fingers crossed. I will probably test on the 15th. I will be back at work on the 12th, so hopefully that will keep my mind busy, but I am sure there will be a lot of questions about it. We are a small school and mostly women (5 men of staff including the owner and maintenance), so everyone knows everything. 

Did you get to dtd last night? Did hubby get home from night shift in time?


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Girls- I have been watching in, but had nothing interesting to report. CD8 for me.. feeling good about getting to BD once again, but hoping O hurries! Looking at late next week O.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed - I had HELLP syndrome, which they think is a variant of pre-eclampsia. It caused my liver function to drastically rise and platelets to drop. Essentially the placenta was poisoning me from the inside. Bub was born by emergency c section at 29 weeks then spent 68 days in nicu. It all happened within 5 days, had a relatively normal pregnancy until then...

So I don't overly want to head to South America!


----------



## MrsHustle

I am trying to conceive my first child and have been unsuccessful for almost two years. I miscarried in December of last year and still havent been able to get pregnant. Kind of down about it.


----------



## MrsHustle

Can someone please post a "dictionary" of all the abbreviations people are using? I am somewhat confused with some of them. Thanks!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer said:


> Overwhelmed - I had HELLP syndrome, which they think is a variant of pre-eclampsia. It caused my liver function to drastically rise and platelets to drop. Essentially the placenta was poisoning me from the inside. Bub was born by emergency c section at 29 weeks then spent 68 days in nicu. It all happened within 5 days, had a relatively normal pregnancy until then...
> 
> So I don't overly want to head to South America!

Wow! I'm so sorry. But everyone is healthy now? I don't blame you- I wouldn't take any chances either. That's why I won't even consider a VBAC.



MrsHustle said:


> I am trying to conceive my first child and have been unsuccessful for almost two years. I miscarried in December of last year and still havent been able to get pregnant. Kind of down about it.

Welcome. Are you under the care of a doctor? What cycle day (cd) are you on?



MrsHustle said:


> Can someone please post a "dictionary" of all the abbreviations people are using? I am somewhat confused with some of them. Thanks!

Basic ones- bd (baby dance), dtd (do the dirty), dh (darling husband), bfp or bfn ( pos or neg Prego test- respectfully), cd (cycle day), dpo( days past ovulation), opk( ovulation predictor test), hpt ( home pregnancy test), ff ( fertility friend). 

Those are the most common- if you get confused, just ask or type it into google.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> did you get to dtd last night then hun??? hope you caught it!!!! will be awesome if we get to get our bfps together :) when will you be testing?
> 
> We have been bding every night since Friday- DH loves it! I have had a little cramping this morning too- but with at least 3 good follicles I would imagine that they would release at separate times???? We will probably bd tonight and the next 2 nights and then go back to every other day- just in case.
> 
> It would be awesome if we got our bfps together. Fingers crossed. I will probably test on the 15th. I will be back at work on the 12th, so hopefully that will keep my mind busy, but I am sure there will be a lot of questions about it. We are a small school and mostly women (5 men of staff including the owner and maintenance), so everyone knows everything.
> 
> Did you get to dtd last night? Did hubby get home from night shift in time?Click to expand...




morganwhite7 said:


> Hey Girls- I have been watching in, but had nothing interesting to report. CD8 for me.. feeling good about getting to BD once again, but hoping O hurries! Looking at late next week O.

I"m planning on testing the 16th! so that'll be great. i may cave and do the 15th. But it also depends on O right? as soon as i get that confirm i'll test 12 days after. that's when i got my first pos last time. so just in case. 

i did manage to dtd last night, tonight is the last late shift and then back to normal the rest of the week. doing soft cups tonight and hoping it works!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

What are soft cups?


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed - I had HELLP syndrome, which they think is a variant of pre-eclampsia. It caused my liver function to drastically rise and platelets to drop. Essentially the placenta was poisoning me from the inside. Bub was born by emergency c section at 29 weeks then spent 68 days in nicu. It all happened within 5 days, had a relatively normal pregnancy until then...
> 
> So I don't overly want to head to South America!
> 
> Wow! I'm so sorry. But everyone is healthy now? I don't blame you- I wouldn't take any chances either. That's why I won't even consider a VBAC.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHustle said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to conceive my first child and have been unsuccessful for almost two years. I miscarried in December of last year and still havent been able to get pregnant. Kind of down about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. Are you under the care of a doctor? What cycle day (cd) are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHustle said:
> 
> 
> Can someone please post a "dictionary" of all the abbreviations people are using? I am somewhat confused with some of them. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Basic ones- bd (baby dance), dtd (do the dirty), dh (darling husband), bfp or bfn ( pos or neg Prego test- respectfully), cd (cycle day), dpo( days past ovulation), opk( ovulation predictor test), hpt ( home pregnancy test), ff ( fertility friend).
> 
> Those are the most common- if you get confused, just ask or type it into google.Click to expand...

Thank you! It was all very traumatic at the time but there's only a 25% chance of it happening again and I am ready to brave it again! I only hope there hasn't been lasting effects that might hinder our TTC journey...


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> What are soft cups?

I could be wrong but I think they are cups that used to be (or still are) used primarily for collecting menstrual blood but some people use them to keep the sperm in after bd when TTC - feel free to correct me if that's not true!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> What are soft cups?

Hey hun just like Rozzer said, they're supposed to be used for periods. I use them when i swim if i have it, to keep the tampon from soaking. I can't use them normally for periods because for some reason with my body if i bend over or sit it tips and opens and leaks everywhere. (but actually i just remembered its supposed to do that when you go to the bathroom to empty some so you don't load up ) soooooo i just use them for swimming, and when i am going to try for baby. 

So after sex, you insert one, and you leave it in all night. it's great because they are good for like 12 hours or somethign ridiculous like that. so right after dtd, i insert right where i am, and you can go about your business. keeps everything from leaking out, keeps them right next to the cervix. i actually forgot how much i liked them, because i can't stand dripping all night and all that after sex. ick. i hate that feeling. sometimes i drip the next day. gross. So this keeps them there, they absorb so that in the am you throw out hte cup and there is only minimal stuff left over that you toss out. Gives you better chances. it's simple and you can't feel it. So i always make sure we do that right before bed so i can lay there with it in as i can't sit or i'll leak.


https://softcup.com/


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm still low temps this am, went down again, should be getting ready to go up. probably will have one more low one and then will shoot up. hopefully opks get here today so i can know for sure. 

Still partial ferning, cp the same, did soft cups last night, just waiting to freaking O already.

i'm exhausted today. staying up til midnight to bd and all that makes me very tired when dd wants to get up at 7. She actually did 740 today which really did help but ugh. Last night was last night shift so i can dtd and go to bed early tonight thank goodness.

although i probably won't since i get a touch of insomnia in the summer. 

Do you ladies get a scared moment ever when ttc? like last night of course right after doing everything and ready to sleep i got this 'omg is this the right thing? what if i can't handle this?' i know i got it with my first. i wonder if that's normal.

Waiting to go run out and check the mail as soon as i know it's been here and see if i got my opks. 

oh yeah that's what i wanted to say, overwhelmed i just recounted and looks like 13dpo would be the same as your day, the 15th, so i may test the same day as you if i can hold out that long, just found out i have 5 tests so i need to use them sparingly lol. they're from the same pack i got dd with so that would be pretty cool if its the same lot. they exp this nov so better get it before then!!! don't want to buy more. i'm feeling really confident about this cycle. even though i didn't o yet, i'll be doing everything i did the cycle i got dd. really hoping. ttc makes me nuts. and i have a hard time not telling everyone in sight that i want to have a baby soon. glad i have you ladies because i feel crazy.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy I have just decided to TRY SOFTCUPS this cycle!!! Haha they sound so cool.. I have considered buying them a million times, but just never got over how strange they are. But you say they keep the spermies close to the cervix and I'm sold! Haha couldn't hurt right. 

Btw anyone use dollar store OPK's? Idk what to use this time!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Mommy I have just decided to TRY SOFTCUPS this cycle!!! Haha they sound so cool.. I have considered buying them a million times, but just never got over how strange they are. But you say they keep the spermies close to the cervix and I'm sold! Haha couldn't hurt right.
> 
> Btw anyone use dollar store OPK's? Idk what to use this time!!

nope i order mine from earlypregnancytests.com.

and i love my softcups. they're fantastic. it's amazing how much you lose when you don't use them, i mean spermies and all. it stops the leaking so you really do get the best chance at keeping them and getting the bfp i think anyway. and i think you can get like 24 my box is from the sept before i tired, but i didn't try it til the month i got dd, because they freaked me out too. once you get over the initial it's great. I suggest trying one a night before you o to get used to them, once you get it, it's easy. just hooks on the pelvic bone and sits there all night. awesome.


----------



## morganwhite7

Huh sounds great really.. That has always confused me.. how can I get pregnant if it's all leakin down my leg. (Haha IK TMI but ew it always happens!) But yeah now I won't have to flip out about laying there for 15 after, I'll be good. I may have to msg you when I buy them though and ask fifty questions on why I can't figure em out though!! Lol.

Anything else good I should know that helped you conceive before? I am taking my prenatals, and have been. I don't really know what else I can do. I have great EWCM so that's not an issue. Just want to boost my chances!

If I conceive this cycle, I'll have the same exact due date as our son, who was born this past year. That kind of sucks for me, bc I wanted it before his due date. So I'm really hoping this time works..


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> What are soft cups?
> 
> Hey hun just like Rozzer said, they're supposed to be used for periods. I use them when i swim if i have it, to keep the tampon from soaking. I can't use them normally for periods because for some reason with my body if i bend over or sit it tips and opens and leaks everywhere. (but actually i just remembered its supposed to do that when you go to the bathroom to empty some so you don't load up ) soooooo i just use them for swimming, and when i am going to try for baby.
> 
> So after sex, you insert one, and you leave it in all night. it's great because they are good for like 12 hours or somethign ridiculous like that. so right after dtd, i insert right where i am, and you can go about your business. keeps everything from leaking out, keeps them right next to the cervix. i actually forgot how much i liked them, because i can't stand dripping all night and all that after sex. ick. i hate that feeling. sometimes i drip the next day. gross. So this keeps them there, they absorb so that in the am you throw out hte cup and there is only minimal stuff left over that you toss out. Gives you better chances. it's simple and you can't feel it. So i always make sure we do that right before bed so i can lay there with it in as i can't sit or i'll leak.
> 
> 
> https://softcup.com/Click to expand...

I don't know if I could do that. I just go to sleep right after dtd, so it doesn't bother me. I have to take benadryl before going to bed anyway for allergies; I have no problem sleeping. 
I have read though that sperm travel easier and faster if you have the big O (and not ovulation) after he does or 2 minutes or less before he does. This is what we aim for each time and I actually have less leakage this way- maybe there is something to it. 



mommyxofxone said:


> afm still low temps this am, went down again, should be getting ready to go up. probably will have one more low one and then will shoot up. hopefully opks get here today so i can know for sure.
> 
> Still partial ferning, cp the same, did soft cups last night, just waiting to freaking O already.
> 
> i'm exhausted today. staying up til midnight to bd and all that makes me very tired when dd wants to get up at 7. She actually did 740 today which really did help but ugh. Last night was last night shift so i can dtd and go to bed early tonight thank goodness.
> 
> although i probably won't since i get a touch of insomnia in the summer.
> 
> Do you ladies get a scared moment ever when ttc? like last night of course right after doing everything and ready to sleep i got this 'omg is this the right thing? what if i can't handle this?' i know i got it with my first. i wonder if that's normal.
> 
> Waiting to go run out and check the mail as soon as i know it's been here and see if i got my opks.
> 
> oh yeah that's what i wanted to say, overwhelmed i just recounted and looks like 13dpo would be the same as your day, the 15th, so i may test the same day as you if i can hold out that long, just found out i have 5 tests so i need to use them sparingly lol. they're from the same pack i got dd with so that would be pretty cool if its the same lot. they exp this nov so better get it before then!!! don't want to buy more. i'm feeling really confident about this cycle. even though i didn't o yet, i'll be doing everything i did the cycle i got dd. really hoping. ttc makes me nuts. and i have a hard time not telling everyone in sight that i want to have a baby soon. glad i have you ladies because i feel crazy.

That would be so cool if we got our BFPs on the same day. I used to get the scared moment, but now that we have been TTCing for 18 months, I am sure this is right. My scared moment is more scared over another mc when I do get my bfp or scared that we are doing all of this and it is just not meant to be. I would be fine with just one child, but I really want a second. DH and I always wanted a big family, but I am wondering if it is part of God's Plan. I know timing is not up to us, but this is the perfect time. P is 3 and about to start school at my school (which means he is practically free and would leave day care cost cheaper), and we are much more financially stable now than 3 years ago when we had P. 



morganwhite7 said:


> Mommy I have just decided to TRY SOFTCUPS this cycle!!! Haha they sound so cool.. I have considered buying them a million times, but just never got over how strange they are. But you say they keep the spermies close to the cervix and I'm sold! Haha couldn't hurt right.
> 
> Btw anyone use dollar store OPK's? Idk what to use this time!!

I have used the dollar store for the afternoon check- CBE for the morning test (because that is when you are supposed to use them) and dollar store for afternoon. They work. On the same day my CBE test showed a smile face the dollar store test had the second line darker than the first. And the Prego tests are the same they use at the OB's office. 

AFM- Temps were high again today! Monday they were 96.2, yesterday 96.6 and today 96.8. I am fairly positive I started O Monday night/ early Tuesday (pains while sleeping- enough to wake me up), then again Tuesday morning (cramping again), and had cramping again yesterday afternoon, and yesterday evening (around dinner time). I know I had one follicle at 22 on Friday (would have been 25 by Monday), almost 16 (would have been 19/20 yesterday), 14 (would have been 17/18 yesterday) and I think a 12 or 13 (would have been 15-16 yesterday), so all the O cramps makes since. Once the LH surges all mature follicles will release within 24 hours. After that any follicle that didn't release (most likely because not mature), will just reabsorb into the body. I am super hopeful this month. If we don't get bfp this month I don't know what I am going to do, start another round of clomid I guess.


----------



## Overwhelmed

morganwhite7 said:


> Huh sounds great really.. That has always confused me.. how can I get pregnant if it's all leakin down my leg. (Haha IK TMI but ew it always happens!) But yeah now I won't have to flip out about laying there for 15 after, I'll be good. I may have to msg you when I buy them though and ask fifty questions on why I can't figure em out though!! Lol.
> 
> Anything else good I should know that helped you conceive before? I am taking my prenatals, and have been. I don't really know what else I can do. I have great EWCM so that's not an issue. Just want to boost my chances!
> 
> If I conceive this cycle, I'll have the same exact due date as our son, who was born this past year. That kind of sucks for me, bc I wanted it before his due date. So I'm really hoping this time works..

I wouldn't be too concerned with the leaking. I talked to my doctor about this and then confirmed with some medical articles, and they all said that the amount of leaking doesn't make a difference because the sperm that is deposited that low wouldn't make it to where it needs to be anyway. That being said- after doing this for 18 months, do whatever you think will help. I would pull out all the stops. If you think it will work, do it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Huh sounds great really.. That has always confused me.. how can I get pregnant if it's all leakin down my leg. (Haha IK TMI but ew it always happens!) But yeah now I won't have to flip out about laying there for 15 after, I'll be good. I may have to msg you when I buy them though and ask fifty questions on why I can't figure em out though!! Lol.
> 
> Anything else good I should know that helped you conceive before? I am taking my prenatals, and have been. I don't really know what else I can do. I have great EWCM so that's not an issue. Just want to boost my chances!
> 
> If I conceive this cycle, I'll have the same exact due date as our son, who was born this past year. That kind of sucks for me, bc I wanted it before his due date. So I'm really hoping this time works..


sounds good about the messages, no problem hun happy to help if i can. Ummmm i do the ferning, the opks, the cp check, the cm check, the softcups.... oh last year i did the pre-seed but don't really think it helped us at all i was doing that months before i actually got the bfp. the thing that really helped us i believe was the opk and the softcups. 



Overwhelmed said:


> I don't know if I could do that. I just go to sleep right after dtd, so it doesn't bother me. I have to take benadryl before going to bed anyway for allergies; I have no problem sleeping.
> I have read though that sperm travel easier and faster if you have the big O (and not ovulation) after he does or 2 minutes or less before he does. This is what we aim for each time and I actually have less leakage this way- maybe there is something to it.
> 
> That would be so cool if we got our BFPs on the same day. I used to get the scared moment, but now that we have been TTCing for 18 months, I am sure this is right. My scared moment is more scared over another mc when I do get my bfp or scared that we are doing all of this and it is just not meant to be. I would be fine with just one child, but I really want a second. DH and I always wanted a big family, but I am wondering if it is part of God's Plan. I know timing is not up to us, but this is the perfect time. P is 3 and about to start school at my school (which means he is practically free and would leave day care cost cheaper), and we are much more financially stable now than 3 years ago when we had P.

Yeah i can't handle the leaking. ugh. even if i go to sleep, i literally leak ALL night, and ALL day the following day. it's so bad i even have to wear a light days pad i can't stand it. it will soak through my clothes into the sheets, so that's why i have to use the pad or the soft cups, because i just don't trust it. and if i use them, none escapes and i get all of it :) 

18 months is a long time :( i'm so sorry it's been so hard. it really sucks. :(







Overwhelmed said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Huh sounds great really.. That has always confused me.. how can I get pregnant if it's all leakin down my leg. (Haha IK TMI but ew it always happens!) But yeah now I won't have to flip out about laying there for 15 after, I'll be good. I may have to msg you when I buy them though and ask fifty questions on why I can't figure em out though!! Lol.
> 
> Anything else good I should know that helped you conceive before? I am taking my prenatals, and have been. I don't really know what else I can do. I have great EWCM so that's not an issue. Just want to boost my chances!
> 
> If I conceive this cycle, I'll have the same exact due date as our son, who was born this past year. That kind of sucks for me, bc I wanted it before his due date. So I'm really hoping this time works..
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned with the leaking. I talked to my doctor about this and then confirmed with some medical articles, and they all said that the amount of leaking doesn't make a difference because the sperm that is deposited that low wouldn't make it to where it needs to be anyway. That being said- after doing this for 18 months, do whatever you think will help. I would pull out all the stops. If you think it will work, do it.Click to expand...

i didn't know that about hte leaking- good to know, i just feel really gross when it goes through my pants the following day!!! so that's another huge reason i love them


----------



## mommyxofxone

just went to get the mail, opks are here :yipee:


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Huh sounds great really.. That has always confused me.. how can I get pregnant if it's all leakin down my leg. (Haha IK TMI but ew it always happens!) But yeah now I won't have to flip out about laying there for 15 after, I'll be good. I may have to msg you when I buy them though and ask fifty questions on why I can't figure em out though!! Lol.
> 
> Anything else good I should know that helped you conceive before? I am taking my prenatals, and have been. I don't really know what else I can do. I have great EWCM so that's not an issue. Just want to boost my chances!
> 
> If I conceive this cycle, I'll have the same exact due date as our son, who was born this past year. That kind of sucks for me, bc I wanted it before his due date. So I'm really hoping this time works..
> 
> 
> sounds good about the messages, no problem hun happy to help if i can. Ummmm i do the ferning, the opks, the cp check, the cm check, the softcups.... oh last year i did the pre-seed but don't really think it helped us at all i was doing that months before i actually got the bfp. the thing that really helped us i believe was the opk and the softcups.
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I could do that. I just go to sleep right after dtd, so it doesn't bother me. I have to take benadryl before going to bed anyway for allergies; I have no problem sleeping.
> I have read though that sperm travel easier and faster if you have the big O (and not ovulation) after he does or 2 minutes or less before he does. This is what we aim for each time and I actually have less leakage this way- maybe there is something to it.
> 
> That would be so cool if we got our BFPs on the same day. I used to get the scared moment, but now that we have been TTCing for 18 months, I am sure this is right. My scared moment is more scared over another mc when I do get my bfp or scared that we are doing all of this and it is just not meant to be. I would be fine with just one child, but I really want a second. DH and I always wanted a big family, but I am wondering if it is part of God's Plan. I know timing is not up to us, but this is the perfect time. P is 3 and about to start school at my school (which means he is practically free and would leave day care cost cheaper), and we are much more financially stable now than 3 years ago when we had P.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i can't handle the leaking. ugh. even if i go to sleep, i literally leak ALL night, and ALL day the following day. it's so bad i even have to wear a light days pad i can't stand it. it will soak through my clothes into the sheets, so that's why i have to use the pad or the soft cups, because i just don't trust it. and if i use them, none escapes and i get all of it :)
> 
> 18 months is a long time :( i'm so sorry it's been so hard. it really sucks. :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Huh sounds great really.. That has always confused me.. how can I get pregnant if it's all leakin down my leg. (Haha IK TMI but ew it always happens!) But yeah now I won't have to flip out about laying there for 15 after, I'll be good. I may have to msg you when I buy them though and ask fifty questions on why I can't figure em out though!! Lol.
> 
> Anything else good I should know that helped you conceive before? I am taking my prenatals, and have been. I don't really know what else I can do. I have great EWCM so that's not an issue. Just want to boost my chances!
> 
> If I conceive this cycle, I'll have the same exact due date as our son, who was born this past year. That kind of sucks for me, bc I wanted it before his due date. So I'm really hoping this time works..Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned with the leaking. I talked to my doctor about this and then confirmed with some medical articles, and they all said that the amount of leaking doesn't make a difference because the sperm that is deposited that low wouldn't make it to where it needs to be anyway. That being said- after doing this for 18 months, do whatever you think will help. I would pull out all the stops. If you think it will work, do it.Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't know that about hte leaking- good to know, i just feel really gross when it goes through my pants the following day!!! so that's another huge reason i love themClick to expand...

I understand. I would prob use them too if I had that much leaking. I only get leaking if I get up right away, but I think is has something to do with the big o timing. They say it has to do with the uterus contracting during the big o and sucking it all up. I know gross but it does make leaking less. At least for me


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> just went to get the mail, opks are here :yipee:

Hooray! Now go pee.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> just went to get the mail, opks are here :yipee:
> 
> Hooray! Now go pee.Click to expand...



lol!!!

going to test at 5. My tests say to test same time every day, and to do it between 10-8pm. SO testing at 5. :) Although i'm nervous since i waited til 8 to test LAST time we got our bfp. wonder if it is why some tests are darker?

also got my o pains starting JUST now. :) good signs!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

negativeeeeeee


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> negativeeeeeee

Boo! What do you mean some are darker? How is your cm? Strong o pains or pre o pains?

Afm- spent the night with some friends from high school and 7 boys under the age of 5. I'm feeling good about this cycle. Now I guess I just wait. Curious to see what my temps will be tomorrow.


----------



## Rozzer

Can you usually buy soft cups in a pharmacy? 

I can't find too many websites in my hood that sell, but I'd like to check them out.


----------



## Overwhelmed

FF confirmed my ovulation at cd 16 (although I think it was the early morning of cd 17). That puts me at 2/3dpo. My chart looks much better this time and I had high temps again today- 96.8 (yes, that is high for me)! Can you all take a look at my chart and let me know what you think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/462223


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> negativeeeeeee
> 
> Boo! What do you mean some are darker? How is your cm? Strong o pains or pre o pains?
> 
> Afm- spent the night with some friends from high school and 7 boys under the age of 5. I'm feeling good about this cycle. Now I guess I just wait. Curious to see what my temps will be tomorrow.Click to expand...

I'm not sure lol what the heck i was talking about!! both tests were negative. i took one in the afternoon and another at night and nope, negative. I can't tell my cm sadly from all the sex we've been having, and think pre-o pains. just checked cm again and really can't tell. some looks creamy, thought i had some ewcm, but i really really can't seem to tell. no cramps right now either.



Rozzer said:


> Can you usually buy soft cups in a pharmacy?
> 
> I can't find too many websites in my hood that sell, but I'd like to check them out.

i ordered mine directly from the softcup.com website. i don't know if youc an get them in pharmacies



Overwhelmed said:


> FF confirmed my ovulation at cd 16 (although I think it was the early morning of cd 17). That puts me at 2/3dpo. My chart looks much better this time and I had high temps again today- 96.8 (yes, that is high for me)! Can you all take a look at my chart and let me know what you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/462223


i agree, i think it was early morning cd 17 too! 



afm: Slight on and off mini cramps. partial ferning. waiting to take opk tonight at 8. other than that i've got nothing. very tired today.


----------



## mommyxofxone

btw what days is everyone testing? 

I'm going to add that fun thing to the front so we can keep track of one another. I'm also going to change the naem of the thread since we're all together now. :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Aw yay, that sounds good it's small and nice :) Haha I hate losing track of usernames. 

But I am getting my OPK's and Softcups (at Walmart) tomorrow. Any advice on a good OPK? Besides CBE? (Those are like $35 fo 7!) My answer ones are great ($20 for 20 and 1 preggo test!), but jw if there's better out there. My ovaries are starting to come back in action, can feel it. Expecting O sometime around next Wednesday, I'm on CD10 today.

Testing by the 17th :) FX'd for August ladies!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Aw yay, that sounds good it's small and nice :) Haha I hate losing track of usernames.
> 
> But I am getting my OPK's and Softcups (at Walmart) tomorrow. Any advice on a good OPK? Besides CBE? (Those are like $35 fo 7!) My answer ones are great ($20 for 20 and 1 preggo test!), but jw if there's better out there. My ovaries are starting to come back in action, can feel it. Expecting O sometime around next Wednesday, I'm on CD10 today.
> 
> Testing by the 17th :) FX'd for August ladies!!!

I'm feeling more anxious than i was before with damn o coming up, i'm so nervous i'm going to miss it.... but we know for sure i didn't o yet so i wish i could get over that feeling. want to poas for my opk but trying to make it til 8 when i am going to make the official test time. and it says to reduce drinking 2 hours prior so i stop drinking after dinner by 6 and then test at 8 when dd is in bed.

i dind't know they had softcups at walmart, that's awesome! I get my opks on earlypregnancytests.com. i used them the first time when i got dd, and i really like them. you dip them for 5 seconds, and give them 10 minutes to cook. if you buy i think its 15 you get free first class shipping (got mine in 3 days) with tracking and all that. It's like 1.10 a test i think? So it was like 15 bucks for 15. i also use their hpts. i like how cheap and easy and the package when it comes is just an envelop you can't see the contents in case you want to be discreet so i really like that too. feel less obvious about it all you know what i mean? 

wish we knew without all this crap which day we were ovulating. i really hate all these tests and guessing. it seems so ridiculous.


----------



## Overwhelmed

morganwhite7 said:


> Aw yay, that sounds good it's small and nice :) Haha I hate losing track of usernames.
> 
> But I am getting my OPK's and Softcups (at Walmart) tomorrow. Any advice on a good OPK? Besides CBE? (Those are like $35 fo 7!) My answer ones are great ($20 for 20 and 1 preggo test!), but jw if there's better out there. My ovaries are starting to come back in action, can feel it. Expecting O sometime around next Wednesday, I'm on CD10 today.
> 
> Testing by the 17th :) FX'd for August ladies!!!

I have double checked with the dollar store tests. You put 5 drops in this little area (they give you the dropper) and you have a responce in 3-10 min. When I confirm with them the second line is nice and dark in less than 3 minutes. There was really no guess work at all. CBE and those are the only ones I have used. 



mommyxofxone said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Aw yay, that sounds good it's small and nice :) Haha I hate losing track of usernames.
> 
> But I am getting my OPK's and Softcups (at Walmart) tomorrow. Any advice on a good OPK? Besides CBE? (Those are like $35 fo 7!) My answer ones are great ($20 for 20 and 1 preggo test!), but jw if there's better out there. My ovaries are starting to come back in action, can feel it. Expecting O sometime around next Wednesday, I'm on CD10 today.
> 
> Testing by the 17th :) FX'd for August ladies!!!
> 
> I'm feeling more anxious than i was before with damn o coming up, i'm so nervous i'm going to miss it.... but we know for sure i didn't o yet so i wish i could get over that feeling. want to poas for my opk but trying to make it til 8 when i am going to make the official test time. and it says to reduce drinking 2 hours prior so i stop drinking after dinner by 6 and then test at 8 when dd is in bed.
> 
> i dind't know they had softcups at walmart, that's awesome! I get my opks on earlypregnancytests.com. i used them the first time when i got dd, and i really like them. you dip them for 5 seconds, and give them 10 minutes to cook. if you buy i think its 15 you get free first class shipping (got mine in 3 days) with tracking and all that. It's like 1.10 a test i think? So it was like 15 bucks for 15. i also use their hpts. i like how cheap and easy and the package when it comes is just an envelop you can't see the contents in case you want to be discreet so i really like that too. feel less obvious about it all you know what i mean?
> 
> wish we knew without all this crap which day we were ovulating. i really hate all these tests and guessing. it seems so ridiculous.Click to expand...

I always get really nervous just before O. I am always worried that somehow I missed it or it just wont happen that month, and then like a day or so later I get a pos OPK. I think it is normal- still frustrating though. I'm with you on wishing it were all easier and less guess work. It really is a miricle that people get prego at all- let alone without even trying. I have a really good feeling about this month. I wish there were a way to test without having to wait two weeks. I will be at the beach all next week, so hopefully that will take my mind off of it and then back to work. I want to wait til the 15th, but I may test when we get back from vacay. I need to go for bld work the second I have a positive b/c of the prior MCs.


----------



## mommyxofxone

well my date will most likely get moved now because still a neg opk. 

i'm glad you know what i'm talking about. i should o between 16-22. just wish it was 16. 
:( just waiting waiting waiting right? ugh.

i hope you can hold out. it's nice when you hold out and then it's worth it you know? rather than testing early and getting that terrible bfn.


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> well my date will most likely get moved now because still a neg opk.
> 
> i'm glad you know what i'm talking about. i should o between 16-22. just wish it was 16.
> :( just waiting waiting waiting right? ugh.
> 
> i hope you can hold out. it's nice when you hold out and then it's worth it you know? rather than testing early and getting that terrible bfn.

Hopefully tomorrow will be pos. I haven't actually tested BC I don't want to get the bfn again. I have one test in there, and a bunch opks I am ready to return.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> FF confirmed my ovulation at cd 16 (although I think it was the early morning of cd 17). That puts me at 2/3dpo. My chart looks much better this time and I had high temps again today- 96.8 (yes, that is high for me)! Can you all take a look at my chart and let me know what you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/462223

Looks good to me, inexperienced temper that I am!

Love the name change, and hope you o soon!

I am cd7, likely to o in about 9-12 days I think so won't be testing for quite awhile :winkwink:


----------



## mommyxofxone

neg ferning today. :( nothing. but it seems tempermental and harder to use than it used to be. i can't seem to get the right amount of saliva on it which makes a HUGE deal just counting on the opks.

really sucks because i keep getting insecure. like what if i;m not going to o. i'm finding creamy cm instead of anything fertile. 

i have bad cramping again today, and my nipples are SO sore, i don't remember having that like this before but wow. they're pretty bad. 

temp shot up this am, but all neg signs of actual O. maybe it's not here yet. but where is my fertile cm?! 

rozzer you're probably going to test before me anyway the rate i'm going lol


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- I'm sorry. I know how frustrating. It may be in a couple days. Did you have a full period this past time? 

Thank you all for verifying my temps. Something weird happened this morning- my temps shot up again...97.3. Took temp at the same time before getting out of bed, no alcohol,not sick. Is this normal?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- I'm sorry. I know how frustrating. It may be in a couple days. Did you have a full period this past time?
> 
> Thank you all for verifying my temps. Something weird happened this morning- my temps shot up again...97.3. Took temp at the same time before getting out of bed, no alcohol,not sick. Is this normal?

that's really good if it shot up again!!! you want up temps! :)

and yeah i had an 8 day period! ugh!


----------



## mommyxofxone

another negative. :/


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> another negative. :/

Are you testing twice a day? Do you have a complete negative or is there a faint line? What day did you O last cycle?


----------



## mommyxofxone

there is a slight line. but that's considered negative. :( and not sure what day i o'd last cycle. probably cd17 (even though it says 16) because my lp is 13 days, and that's what i get when i count back. because they have it as 14. So it's still coming if thats the case. HOWEVER, my cycles are incredibly irregular and literally can be anywhere from 16-22. Because when i got pg with dd it was cd 21 i believe that i got my + opk. :( So i could be at this for a while. 

i also read somehwere on these forums that sometimes you can get two surges, so that this last one with the ferning and so forth could've been the first one (very minor) and then there will be another one with ferning and everything at O time. Like a pre-o surge (that wouldn't give a pos opk.)


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> there is a slight line. but that's considered negative. :( and not sure what day i o'd last cycle. probably cd17 (even though it says 16) because my lp is 13 days, and that's what i get when i count back. because they have it as 14. So it's still coming if thats the case. HOWEVER, my cycles are incredibly irregular and literally can be anywhere from 16-22. Because when i got pg with dd it was cd 21 i believe that i got my + opk. :( So i could be at this for a while.
> 
> i also read somehwere on these forums that sometimes you can get two surges, so that this last one with the ferning and so forth could've been the first one (very minor) and then there will be another one with ferning and everything at O time. Like a pre-o surge (that wouldn't give a pos opk.)

I know some people post that you can have two surges, but please believe me when I say that cannot happen. It is impossible. You have an estrogen surge and an LH surge. The LH surge is what the OPKs pick up and that only happens once per cycle because you can only ovulate once per cycle. I don't know anything about ferning, does that pick up on estrogen surges? 

It is possible to have a premature LH surge, but that just means that you get your LH surge before you have any mature follicles- meaning an egg will not be released. Follicles need to be at least 1.6 cm to be considered mature- usually no earlier than cd 14, but sometimes much later.

By looking at your temps, I don't think you have Oed yet.If you had, the corpus lutetium cyst would have been producing progesterone and your temps would be much higher. The other stuff you have been having may be from the estrogen levels raising, which is a good sign. (Clomid blocks your estrogen receptors so that your body will produce more estrogen, thus producing more mature follicles. Most people don't need Clomid because their bodies produce enough estrogen on their own. That's why it seems to me like a good sign that you seem to be having signs of estrogen surging). If you have a faint line, I am sure it will be soon. I think my positive came 2 days after my first faint line (CBE has the lines when you take the stick our of the reader). 

I know it is frustrating, but remember that it is better to have a late LH surge than an earlier surge because you have a better chance of having a nice big mature follicle. Follicles grow about 1-2 mm a day. So just think that if you don't O until day 18 that means you will have a nice follicle that will actually release an egg. If you Oed at like day 12 you most likely wouldn't release an egg.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> there is a slight line. but that's considered negative. :( and not sure what day i o'd last cycle. probably cd17 (even though it says 16) because my lp is 13 days, and that's what i get when i count back. because they have it as 14. So it's still coming if thats the case. HOWEVER, my cycles are incredibly irregular and literally can be anywhere from 16-22. Because when i got pg with dd it was cd 21 i believe that i got my + opk. :( So i could be at this for a while.
> 
> i also read somehwere on these forums that sometimes you can get two surges, so that this last one with the ferning and so forth could've been the first one (very minor) and then there will be another one with ferning and everything at O time. Like a pre-o surge (that wouldn't give a pos opk.)
> 
> I know some people post that you can have two surges, but please believe me when I say that cannot happen. It is impossible. You have an estrogen surge and an LH surge. The LH surge is what the OPKs pick up and that only happens once per cycle because you can only ovulate once per cycle. I don't know anything about ferning, does that pick up on estrogen surges?
> 
> It is possible to have a premature LH surge, but that just means that you get your LH surge before you have any mature follicles- meaning an egg will not be released. Follicles need to be at least 1.6 cm to be considered mature- usually no earlier than cd 14, but sometimes much later.
> 
> By looking at your temps, I don't think you have Oed yet.If you had, the corpus lutetium cyst would have been producing progesterone and your temps would be much higher. The other stuff you have been having may be from the estrogen levels raising, which is a good sign. (Clomid blocks your estrogen receptors so that your body will produce more estrogen, thus producing more mature follicles. Most people don't need Clomid because their bodies produce enough estrogen on their own. That's why it seems to me like a good sign that you seem to be having signs of estrogen surging). If you have a faint line, I am sure it will be soon. I think my positive came 2 days after my first faint line (CBE has the lines when you take the stick our of the reader).
> 
> I know it is frustrating, but remember that it is better to have a late LH surge than an earlier surge because you have a better chance of having a nice big mature follicle. Follicles grow about 1-2 mm a day. So just think that if you don't O until day 18 that means you will have a nice follicle that will actually release an egg. If you Oed at like day 12 you most likely wouldn't release an egg.Click to expand...

estrogen! that's what i meant! thank you, totally forgot the name of it (how stupid of me) but yes, i think that's what it was, ferning will pick up on that. I went back and looked over OLLLLLLD charts. Seems most of the time, i o on cd21. more common for me. I will test everyday til i get it, my temps really have no pattern whatsoever. but that really did make me feel better with what you wrote!!! thank you :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> there is a slight line. but that's considered negative. :( and not sure what day i o'd last cycle. probably cd17 (even though it says 16) because my lp is 13 days, and that's what i get when i count back. because they have it as 14. So it's still coming if thats the case. HOWEVER, my cycles are incredibly irregular and literally can be anywhere from 16-22. Because when i got pg with dd it was cd 21 i believe that i got my + opk. :( So i could be at this for a while.
> 
> i also read somehwere on these forums that sometimes you can get two surges, so that this last one with the ferning and so forth could've been the first one (very minor) and then there will be another one with ferning and everything at O time. Like a pre-o surge (that wouldn't give a pos opk.)
> 
> I know some people post that you can have two surges, but please believe me when I say that cannot happen. It is impossible. You have an estrogen surge and an LH surge. The LH surge is what the OPKs pick up and that only happens once per cycle because you can only ovulate once per cycle. I don't know anything about ferning, does that pick up on estrogen surges?
> 
> It is possible to have a premature LH surge, but that just means that you get your LH surge before you have any mature follicles- meaning an egg will not be released. Follicles need to be at least 1.6 cm to be considered mature- usually no earlier than cd 14, but sometimes much later.
> 
> By looking at your temps, I don't think you have Oed yet.If you had, the corpus lutetium cyst would have been producing progesterone and your temps would be much higher. The other stuff you have been having may be from the estrogen levels raising, which is a good sign. (Clomid blocks your estrogen receptors so that your body will produce more estrogen, thus producing more mature follicles. Most people don't need Clomid because their bodies produce enough estrogen on their own. That's why it seems to me like a good sign that you seem to be having signs of estrogen surging). If you have a faint line, I am sure it will be soon. I think my positive came 2 days after my first faint line (CBE has the lines when you take the stick our of the reader).
> 
> I know it is frustrating, but remember that it is better to have a late LH surge than an earlier surge because you have a better chance of having a nice big mature follicle. Follicles grow about 1-2 mm a day. So just think that if you don't O until day 18 that means you will have a nice follicle that will actually release an egg. If you Oed at like day 12 you most likely wouldn't release an egg.Click to expand...
> 
> estrogen! that's what i meant! thank you, totally forgot the name of it (how stupid of me) but yes, i think that's what it was, ferning will pick up on that. I went back and looked over OLLLLLLD charts. Seems most of the time, i o on cd21. more common for me. I will test everyday til i get it, my temps really have no pattern whatsoever. but that really did make me feel better with what you wrote!!! thank you :)Click to expand...

No problem. I freak out all the time about when I ovulate and temps (obviously) even though my husband says I know enough to open up my own clinic- like a Douala but for information.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i just went back and looked, and my cp apparently stays the same allllll cycle until after o'ing. but the creamy cm really had me confused too. i think we'll dtd tonight JUST in case, but i'm saving my softcups for the positive opk. I'm going to just assume it's going to happen on cd21 like previous tiemes. i think this last cycle was just a surprise short one.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I think you are right. I had a short cycle last time too. I have been having the milky thick cm too, which is weird for me after o, and having some weird like pulling on my lower right side. Totally bloated and sleepy. I am only 4 dpo so I know it can't be implantation but it is just weird.


----------



## emalou90

Can I join? I'm ttc August but will be testing top of September?
Eeeeep and I can't find a September testing group! x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> I think you are right. I had a short cycle last time too. I have been having the milky thick cm too, which is weird for me after o, and having some weird like pulling on my lower right side. Totally bloated and sleepy. I am only 4 dpo so I know it can't be implantation but it is just weird.


my temp went up again today to 98. sure looks like an O temp rise :( We dtd last night and i will make him do it again tonight. I hate that i just don't know. my temps have done things like that before too but i just feel so OUT now. My bbs aren't sore anymore this am and the cramping has stopped completely. still finding the creamy cm. ferning completely gone. :( oh i feel sad :(

That's awesome about the creamy cm for you too after O, and the pulling, it could be SOMETHING so fx'd for you this is it!!!! 



emalou90 said:


> Can I join? I'm ttc August but will be testing top of September?
> Eeeeep and I can't find a September testing group! x

:wave: hi hun of course you are welcome!!! :) what cd are you on and tell us about your your journey/what cycle, which baby, etc.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I don't see why not. What day are you testing? 

My temps went up again! I am now up to 97.6 (up 1.5 degrees). I really hope this is a good sign. At least I know my progesterone levels are fine. Probably a good thing I didn't use the creme.


----------



## mommyxofxone

awesome hun fx'd


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> I think you are right. I had a short cycle last time too. I have been having the milky thick cm too, which is weird for me after o, and having some weird like pulling on my lower right side. Totally bloated and sleepy. I am only 4 dpo so I know it can't be implantation but it is just weird.
> 
> 
> my temp went up again today to 98. sure looks like an O temp rise :( We dtd last night and i will make him do it again tonight. I hate that i just don't know. my temps have done things like that before too but i just feel so OUT now. My bbs aren't sore anymore this am and the cramping has stopped completely. still finding the creamy cm. ferning completely gone. :( oh i feel sad :(
> 
> That's awesome about the creamy cm for you too after O, and the pulling, it could be SOMETHING so fx'd for you this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I'm ttc August but will be testing top of September?
> Eeeeep and I can't find a September testing group! xClick to expand...
> 
> :wave: hi hun of course you are welcome!!! :) what cd are you on and tell us about your your journey/what cycle, which baby, etc.Click to expand...

Have you had any ewcm? I had a temp rise about 4 days before o. How much did it rise? You have been testing like you are supposed to so you couldn't have missed your lh surge. I would hang in there- I think your o is coming. A lot of women also get a dip about 2-3 days before o and then it rises ( not above cover) and then o and the big rise. Its still early.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> I think you are right. I had a short cycle last time too. I have been having the milky thick cm too, which is weird for me after o, and having some weird like pulling on my lower right side. Totally bloated and sleepy. I am only 4 dpo so I know it can't be implantation but it is just weird.
> 
> 
> my temp went up again today to 98. sure looks like an O temp rise :( We dtd last night and i will make him do it again tonight. I hate that i just don't know. my temps have done things like that before too but i just feel so OUT now. My bbs aren't sore anymore this am and the cramping has stopped completely. still finding the creamy cm. ferning completely gone. :( oh i feel sad :(
> 
> That's awesome about the creamy cm for you too after O, and the pulling, it could be SOMETHING so fx'd for you this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I'm ttc August but will be testing top of September?
> Eeeeep and I can't find a September testing group! xClick to expand...
> 
> :wave: hi hun of course you are welcome!!! :) what cd are you on and tell us about your your journey/what cycle, which baby, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had any ewcm? I had a temp rise about 4 days before o. How much did it rise? You have been testing like you are supposed to so you couldn't have missed your lh surge. I would hang in there- I think your o is coming. A lot of women also get a dip about 2-3 days before o and then it rises ( not above cover) and then o and the big rise. Its still early.Click to expand...

don't have a coverline yet, but it went from 96.7 (two days in a row) to 97.5 yesterday and 98.0 today! i've had no ewcm that i could find, but really the 96.7 should've been my dip. i hate feeling so down about it! really sucks!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I hate that you are feeling so down. Your chart doesn't look like you oed. Have you had any alcohol or exercised more than normal? Are you stressed (haha)?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> I hate that you are feeling so down. Your chart doesn't look like you oed. Have you had any alcohol or exercised more than normal? Are you stressed (haha)?

nope to both of those :( i hope i didn't o. won't know til tomorrow, if i get another high temp it'll say i did.

i haven't had any alcohol since i had af just in case. :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- did you test tonight? 

Thought I would share a funny story: I have been obsessed with temping and took it after waking up from a nap ( yep so tired this afternoon I took a nap and was left alone for most of it). My temp ended up being like 94.1 and I freaked out until I remembered that before I took it I drank a glass of iced tea.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- did you test tonight?
> 
> Thought I would share a funny story: I have been obsessed with temping and took it after waking up from a nap ( yep so tired this afternoon I took a nap and was left alone for most of it). My temp ended up being like 94.1 and I freaked out until I remembered that before I took it I drank a glass of iced tea.

lol at least you figured it out!! i'd have done the same! How are your temps going??? hope they're staying up there!!!

i got ff that confirmed o'ing and i got partial ferning this am! so it's possible still it says that i could be fertile anywhwere from cd15 to 21. so i'm hoping i didn't miss it yet but those temps seem to suggest oterhwise.


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Mommy- did you test tonight?
> 
> Thought I would share a funny story: I have been obsessed with temping and took it after waking up from a nap ( yep so tired this afternoon I took a nap and was left alone for most of it). My temp ended up being like 94.1 and I freaked out until I remembered that before I took it I drank a glass of iced tea.
> 
> lol at least you figured it out!! i'd have done the same! How are your temps going??? hope they're staying up there!!!
> 
> i got ff that confirmed o'ing and i got partial ferning this am! so it's possible still it says that i could be fertile anywhwere from cd15 to 21. so i'm hoping i didn't miss it yet but those temps seem to suggest oterhwise.Click to expand...


I see what you are saying about your chart, but I just don't understand why if that is true did you not get a pos OPK or ferning? And that would be early for you. I think it is still coming. Your temps do look much better this month through. 

Have you had your thyroid checked? Your temps are like mine and are on the lower side of normal and your charts look similar to mine. Even if your levels are even slightly high, your ovulation can be completely messed up (last month my numbers were slightly high and I only had one somewhat good follicle on clomid- this month they are good and I had at least 4 with clomid), and mine didn't start messing up until after I stopped nursing. Do you get cold when others are comfortable or hot? Are you sleepy? Is it hard to loose or maintain weight? Do you have dry skin or hair?

AFM- Temps were good again this morning- 97.4 (.2 down from yesterday, but still like .7 above cover- plus Friday night P decided to sleep with us and I was too lazy to put him back in his bed). I was exhausted yesterday and have had more pulling (very slight). If this is not the cycle for my BFP, I may seriously loose my mind- I have high hopes though. Everything looks really good this cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Mommy- did you test tonight?
> 
> Thought I would share a funny story: I have been obsessed with temping and took it after waking up from a nap ( yep so tired this afternoon I took a nap and was left alone for most of it). My temp ended up being like 94.1 and I freaked out until I remembered that before I took it I drank a glass of iced tea.
> 
> lol at least you figured it out!! i'd have done the same! How are your temps going??? hope they're staying up there!!!
> 
> i got ff that confirmed o'ing and i got partial ferning this am! so it's possible still it says that i could be fertile anywhwere from cd15 to 21. so i'm hoping i didn't miss it yet but those temps seem to suggest oterhwise.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying about your chart, but I just don't understand why if that is true did you not get a pos OPK or ferning? And that would be early for you. I think it is still coming. Your temps do look much better this month through.
> 
> Have you had your thyroid checked? Your temps are like mine and are on the lower side of normal and your charts look similar to mine. Even if your levels are even slightly high, your ovulation can be completely messed up (last month my numbers were slightly high and I only had one somewhat good follicle on clomid- this month they are good and I had at least 4 with clomid), and mine didn't start messing up until after I stopped nursing. Do you get cold when others are comfortable or hot? Are you sleepy? Is it hard to loose or maintain weight? Do you have dry skin or hair?
> 
> AFM- Temps were good again this morning- 97.4 (.2 down from yesterday, but still like .7 above cover- plus Friday night P decided to sleep with us and I was too lazy to put him back in his bed). I was exhausted yesterday and have had more pulling (very slight). If this is not the cycle for my BFP, I may seriously loose my mind- I have high hopes though. Everything looks really good this cycle.Click to expand...



good that you see what i see! yeah i don't know if i o'd yet or not. cramps are starting again this am too. 

I had my thyroid checked in jan because of those reasons. I am cold a lot, and tired a lot. My hair however is very oily, but i do have dry skin. However, all of those things run in my family. Turned out i had a vit d deficiency. i've always wondered about my thyroid and was shocked when it came back normal! was always expecting to have issues. 

awesome your temps are staying up! i know my pg cycle mine bounced up and down daily so i never really count on those temps as much, i just like them to confirm my o. So i wouldn't read too much into them. actually i had more dips with my pg cycle! so try to take it easy a bit, i know how hard that is. I have high hopes its if for you too!!! :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

good that you see what i see! yeah i don't know if i o'd yet or not. cramps are starting again this am too. 

I had my thyroid checked in jan because of those reasons. I am cold a lot, and tired a lot. My hair however is very oily, but i do have dry skin. However, all of those things run in my family. Turned out i had a vit d deficiency. i've always wondered about my thyroid and was shocked when it came back normal! was always expecting to have issues. 

awesome your temps are staying up! i know my pg cycle mine bounced up and down daily so i never really count on those temps as much, i just like them to confirm my o. So i wouldn't read too much into them. actually i had more dips with my pg cycle! so try to take it easy a bit, i know how hard that is. I have high hopes its if for you too!!! :)[/QUOTE]

What did they tell you was normal? A lot of doctors say normal if your TSH is off but T3 and T4 are fine (that's me and I need medicine). A lot will also say you are fine if your TSH is like 5, but it really needs to be closer to 3 or below for ovulation. 

I think I have read that numbers will bounce around after O, but will stay above cover except some people have a one day drop below at implantation (but not all- some spike at implantation, some do nothing). Don't you just love how all medical information is ambiguous?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> good that you see what i see! yeah i don't know if i o'd yet or not. cramps are starting again this am too.
> 
> I had my thyroid checked in jan because of those reasons. I am cold a lot, and tired a lot. My hair however is very oily, but i do have dry skin. However, all of those things run in my family. Turned out i had a vit d deficiency. i've always wondered about my thyroid and was shocked when it came back normal! was always expecting to have issues.
> 
> awesome your temps are staying up! i know my pg cycle mine bounced up and down daily so i never really count on those temps as much, i just like them to confirm my o. So i wouldn't read too much into them. actually i had more dips with my pg cycle! so try to take it easy a bit, i know how hard that is. I have high hopes its if for you too!!! :)

What did they tell you was normal? A lot of doctors say normal if your TSH is off but T3 and T4 are fine (that's me and I need medicine). A lot will also say you are fine if your TSH is like 5, but it really needs to be closer to 3 or below for ovulation. 

I think I have read that numbers will bounce around after O, but will stay above cover except some people have a one day drop below at implantation (but not all- some spike at implantation, some do nothing). Don't you just love how all medical information is ambiguous?[/QUOTE]

i have the numbers here:

T4 free T4 - 1.1 (range of .8 - 1.8)
TSH is 1.31 (.40-4.50 normal)

actually that looks like all they did.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Yup those are def. Normal. Hmmm...


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah. i have no idea. think the tired and stuff is the vit d. and the cold and others, i think is family related. we're just a bunch of weirdos. :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> yeah. i have no idea. think the tired and stuff is the vit d. and the cold and others, i think is family related. we're just a bunch of weirdos. :)

Lol...i have my fxed that you get your pos opk today. I had a really good feeling in church this morning during prayer.


----------



## emalou90

Thanks mommyxofxone

My names Emma
Me and OH are trying for number two.
This will be our first month of trying.
Just finishing my last cycle, so CD20 at the mo.

I have a heart condition which should mean I get extra scans this time round as I'm on medication for it which could cause a low birth weight. So that will be monitored.

We are moving in October to our new house  

Good luck to you all testing soon  its such an exciting time.:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> yeah. i have no idea. think the tired and stuff is the vit d. and the cold and others, i think is family related. we're just a bunch of weirdos. :)
> 
> Lol...i have my fxed that you get your pos opk today. I had a really good feeling in church this morning during prayer.Click to expand...

wasn't sure i was going to test tonight dh said not to bother. But, after you saying that, makes me want to test to see if you're right! Highly doubt it's now though. Figured we would wait til tuesday and wed to test (cd20 &21) to try to stretch out those tests.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- I think you should test. If you don't then all you will do is obsess about if you miss it. ( I took an entire 3 months off testing and that is all I did). 

Em- welcome to the group. You said you are cd 20? When will you test? 

Afm- lots of tightness in my abdomen, but could just be left over from having to pee for an hour before being able to stop and do so. 

Rozz and morgan- how are you doing?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- I think you should test. If you don't then all you will do is obsess about if you miss it. ( I took an entire 3 months off testing and that is all I did).
> 
> Em- welcome to the group. You said you are cd 20? When will you test?
> 
> Afm- lots of tightness in my abdomen, but could just be left over from having to pee for an hour before being able to stop and do so.
> 
> Rozz and morgan- how are you doing?

tested. negative. even lighter than before. :/


----------



## emalou90

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- I think you should test. If you don't then all you will do is obsess about if you miss it. ( I took an entire 3 months off testing and that is all I did).
> 
> *Em- welcome to the group. You said you are cd 20? When will you test? *
> 
> Afm- lots of tightness in my abdomen, but could just be left over from having to pee for an hour before being able to stop and do so.
> 
> Rozz and morgan- how are you doing?

Not this cycle, (as that's my July one just finishing) my body is annoying and is overlapping months haha. So I'm TTC August, from about 11th onwards (should ov around the 20th ish) so testing around 8th september when I'm due on my period but we'll see! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- I think you should test. If you don't then all you will do is obsess about if you miss it. ( I took an entire 3 months off testing and that is all I did).
> 
> Em- welcome to the group. You said you are cd 20? When will you test?
> 
> Afm- lots of tightness in my abdomen, but could just be left over from having to pee for an hour before being able to stop and do so.
> 
> Rozz and morgan- how are you doing?

All good here. Tempted to use opk but think I will wait to Wednesday to start using them.

Feeling really relaxed this month, hubby and I have both been stressed at work and it's on the improve so really hoping we end up winning on all fronts ;)

Had a call from the High Risk clinic today re trip to South America but I couldn't take it so will follow up tomorrow :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

emalou90 said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Mommy- I think you should test. If you don't then all you will do is obsess about if you miss it. ( I took an entire 3 months off testing and that is all I did).
> 
> *Em- welcome to the group. You said you are cd 20? When will you test? *
> 
> Afm- lots of tightness in my abdomen, but could just be left over from having to pee for an hour before being able to stop and do so.
> 
> Rozz and morgan- how are you doing?
> 
> Not this cycle, (as that's my July one just finishing) my body is annoying and is overlapping months haha. So I'm TTC August, from about 11th onwards (should ov around the 20th ish) so testing around 8th september when I'm due on my period but we'll see! :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Woo hoo so you are going to be starting a new cycle? nice fresh slate. 



Rozzer said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Mommy- I think you should test. If you don't then all you will do is obsess about if you miss it. ( I took an entire 3 months off testing and that is all I did).
> 
> Em- welcome to the group. You said you are cd 20? When will you test?
> 
> Afm- lots of tightness in my abdomen, but could just be left over from having to pee for an hour before being able to stop and do so.
> 
> Rozz and morgan- how are you doing?
> 
> All good here. Tempted to use opk but think I will wait to Wednesday to start using them.
> 
> Feeling really relaxed this month, hubby and I have both been stressed at work and it's on the improve so really hoping we end up winning on all fronts ;)
> 
> Had a call from the High Risk clinic today re trip to South America but I couldn't take it so will follow up tomorrow :)Click to expand...



just don't wait too long :) really hope this is it for you hun



afm: no ferning today, dd is sick today just a cold but still, her birthday is tomorrow :( and then temps look like i may actually have o'd. and cp is coming down and changing. Still creamy cm though that's good at least.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozz- what cd are you on again and when do you usually o?

Mommy- at least if you did o when ff says you did, you dtd timing was good. Did you ever have any ewcm? Sorry to heat DD is sick and on her birthday. 

Afm- temps still high (97.4). Tightness went away after a few hours last night. Hard to tell if that was a sign or just sitting in a car for 4 hours. Today I feel fine- slight cramping here and there. I'm being cautious of anything could be a sign because I know we all look for signs in our tww. I didn't have any signs with P. In fact, I felt absolutely normal until week 10- then like a brick (first day of school for kids none the less) it all came.


----------



## emalou90

Yep brand new cycle for me. It'll be the second once since having my implant out so hopefully all stays normal!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Rozz- what cd are you on again and when do you usually o?
> 
> Mommy- at least if you did o when ff says you did, you dtd timing was good. Did you ever have any ewcm? Sorry to heat DD is sick and on her birthday.
> 
> Afm- temps still high (97.4). Tightness went away after a few hours last night. Hard to tell if that was a sign or just sitting in a car for 4 hours. Today I feel fine- slight cramping here and there. I'm being cautious of anything could be a sign because I know we all look for signs in our tww. I didn't have any signs with P. In fact, I felt absolutely normal until week 10- then like a brick (first day of school for kids none the less) it all came.

i do hope timing was ok. i'm feeling so bad for dd being sick, and emotional over her turning 2 it's insane. i put her to bed tonight and actually cried. and i think it's going to happen again. :( oh lord. 

so glad your temps are still up!!! that's great!!! stay up!!!


----------



## Rozzer

I'm on cd 11 and I usually o at cd 16/17 or 21, depending on which app you believe. My last 2 cycles have been 30 and 31 days but that's all much of a muchness as I used my first 2 opks today - both negative.

Bd has hit a snug with husbys stupid work requiring international Skype calls all evening and him being incredibly stressed and MIA. I have seen him for a grand total of 90 seconds tonight. Options at this point are: wait for him until potentially 4am (it's nearly 9pm here) and probably get an exhausted and stressed man who is no use to me and we will have a fight or brew myself some camomile tea and go to bed...

Sign, tomorrow is another day...I think I will go and boil the jug...


----------



## emalou90

Think that's best rozz. It's a shame you aren't getting to see him much xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Rozz- what cd are you on again and when do you usually o?
> 
> Mommy- at least if you did o when ff says you did, you dtd timing was good. Did you ever have any ewcm? Sorry to heat DD is sick and on her birthday.
> 
> Afm- temps still high (97.4). Tightness went away after a few hours last night. Hard to tell if that was a sign or just sitting in a car for 4 hours. Today I feel fine- slight cramping here and there. I'm being cautious of anything could be a sign because I know we all look for signs in our tww. I didn't have any signs with P. In fact, I felt absolutely normal until week 10- then like a brick (first day of school for kids none the less) it all came.
> 
> i do hope timing was ok. i'm feeling so bad for dd being sick, and emotional over her turning 2 it's insane. i put her to bed tonight and actually cried. and i think it's going to happen again. :( oh lord.
> 
> so glad your temps are still up!!! that's great!!! stay up!!!Click to expand...

I know where you are coming from with the birthday thing. P got sick on his 3rd ( some stomach thing). You feel so helpless. I
Two is a fun age. It is okay to get sad- I still do when I see how big P is getting. But in so many ways she will still stay your little baby- P still wants to cuddle and drink a glass of milk before going to bed. 

On another note- did you test or just assume you already oed?



Rozzer said:


> I'm on cd 11 and I usually o at cd 16/17 or 21, depending on which app you believe. My last 2 cycles have been 30 and 31 days but that's all much of a muchness as I used my first 2 opks today - both negative.
> 
> Bd has hit a snug with husbys stupid work requiring international Skype calls all evening and him being incredibly stressed and MIA. I have seen him for a grand total of 90 seconds tonight. Options at this point are: wait for him until potentially 4am (it's nearly 9pm here) and probably get an exhausted and stressed man who is no use to me and we will have a fight or brew myself some camomile tea and go to bed...
> 
> Sign, tomorrow is another day...I think I will go and boil the jug...

Hang in there. I agree with em- probably a good idea to take the day off. A stressed husband is not a fun husband and your body needs rest for this thing to work. 

Afm- same old same old. Temps still high and still slight cramping on and off. Runny nose all day yesterday. Plus dh said my mood is at least prego- I guess I am been edgy- I thought I have been pleasant. I may not be able to wait until the 15th.


----------



## Rozzer

Had a great night sleep at least!

Overwhelmed, that sounds promising! How many dpo are you now?


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey ladies, still watching what's going on.. I'm Oing tomorrow or Thurs, OPKs are + just waiting for the EWCM! Watching my temps the next few days.. Testing the 17thish.. Lol just thought I'd pop in and say Hi and whatnot :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer said:


> Had a great night sleep at least!
> 
> Overwhelmed, that sounds promising! How many dpo are you now?

Umm... I think 7 dpo. But ff says 6 dpo. I feel really positive but I have been for the past 18 cycles.


----------



## emalou90

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey ladies, still watching what's going on.. I'm Oing tomorrow or Thurs, OPKs are + just waiting for the EWCM! Watching my temps the next few days.. Testing the 17thish.. Lol just thought I'd pop in and say Hi and whatnot :)

H Hun, good luck with watching your ewcm, mine is pretty easy to spot and the first sign I usually get. But we'll be bding every other night anyway x


----------



## Overwhelmed

emalou90 said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, still watching what's going on.. I'm Oing tomorrow or Thurs, OPKs are + just waiting for the EWCM! Watching my temps the next few days.. Testing the 17thish.. Lol just thought I'd pop in and say Hi and whatnot :)
> 
> H Hun, good luck with watching your ewcm, mine is pretty easy to spot and the first sign I usually get. But we'll be bding every other night anyway xClick to expand...

I had one doc who recommended every other day starting with day 10 through pos hot or AF. Another who said every day the entire week of o. Same practice- one was a man and one was a woman- I dare you to guess which is which.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL @ Overwhelmed!!!


----------



## emalou90

Hahaha


----------



## mommyxofxone

good morning ladies, sorry i've been mia, was celebrating my dd's birthday all day yesterday, and she sounds much better today- much less sick, but still stuffy. now i have a sore throat. :/ always something lol!!! 

nothing much to report, temp went up a little today, but it's cd 21 here.... but my temps also don't look very promising for right after an o. i would've expected higher. Will bd again tonight (we took last night off as we were just plain exhausted) and get some more in, we take a day off, then dtd a few days, then take a day or two off, then again. so really, we should be covering all the days. i could sleep right here in this chair.

i've also never had my temps this low after o. Slightly concerning.


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> good morning ladies, sorry i've been mia, was celebrating my dd's birthday all day yesterday, and she sounds much better today- much less sick, but still stuffy. now i have a sore throat. :/ always something lol!!!
> 
> nothing much to report, temp went up a little today, but it's cd 21 here.... but my temps also don't look very promising for right after an o. i would've expected higher. Will bd again tonight (we took last night off as we were just plain exhausted) and get some more in, we take a day off, then dtd a few days, then take a day or two off, then again. so really, we should be covering all the days. i could sleep right here in this chair.
> 
> i've also never had my temps this low after o. Slightly concerning.

So glad DD is feeling better and she had a good bday. I think your dtd trick is good. I think we have tries everything and now I am on the understanding that it will happen when He wants it to( but I can always help a little). Your chart may be low, but it looks much more consistent than last months. 

My temps are up still (97.6). Cramping has stopped, still irritable (I'm told), no energy (on vacation), and my boobs have felt heavy ( but that is normal for me at this time). I really hope this is it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies, sorry i've been mia, was celebrating my dd's birthday all day yesterday, and she sounds much better today- much less sick, but still stuffy. now i have a sore throat. :/ always something lol!!!
> 
> nothing much to report, temp went up a little today, but it's cd 21 here.... but my temps also don't look very promising for right after an o. i would've expected higher. Will bd again tonight (we took last night off as we were just plain exhausted) and get some more in, we take a day off, then dtd a few days, then take a day or two off, then again. so really, we should be covering all the days. i could sleep right here in this chair.
> 
> i've also never had my temps this low after o. Slightly concerning.
> 
> So glad DD is feeling better and she had a good bday. I think your dtd trick is good. I think we have tries everything and now I am on the understanding that it will happen when He wants it to( but I can always help a little). Your chart may be low, but it looks much more consistent than last months.
> 
> My temps are up still (97.6). Cramping has stopped, still irritable (I'm told), no energy (on vacation), and my boobs have felt heavy ( but that is normal for me at this time). I really hope this is it.Click to expand...

i hope this is it for you!!!!!! also i'll be testing on the 15th/16th if no evidence of a later o day


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies, sorry i've been mia, was celebrating my dd's birthday all day yesterday, and she sounds much better today- much less sick, but still stuffy. now i have a sore throat. :/ always something lol!!!
> 
> nothing much to report, temp went up a little today, but it's cd 21 here.... but my temps also don't look very promising for right after an o. i would've expected higher. Will bd again tonight (we took last night off as we were just plain exhausted) and get some more in, we take a day off, then dtd a few days, then take a day or two off, then again. so really, we should be covering all the days. i could sleep right here in this chair.
> 
> i've also never had my temps this low after o. Slightly concerning.
> 
> So glad DD is feeling better and she had a good bday. I think your dtd trick is good. I think we have tries everything and now I am on the understanding that it will happen when He wants it to( but I can always help a little). Your chart may be low, but it looks much more consistent than last months.
> 
> My temps are up still (97.6). Cramping has stopped, still irritable (I'm told), no energy (on vacation), and my boobs have felt heavy ( but that is normal for me at this time). I really hope this is it.Click to expand...

Me too!! Good luck.

What dpo are you?


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - good luck! I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thought for the day- there should be a pill we take once a month that turns our pee blue when we are fertile and pink as soon as we conceive. I bet it would sell if anyone knows a chemist.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Mommy - good luck! I hope you feel better soon xx

thanks hun. And me too with dd's bday coming up on sat. trying to clean the house while feeling like poo isn't so cool.



Overwhelmed said:


> Thought for the day- there should be a pill we take once a month that turns our pee blue when we are fertile and pink as soon as we conceive. I bet it would sell if anyone knows a chemist.

lol that's hilarious.


----------



## emalou90

BNB ladies need to invent something like that pill :winkwink:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Feeling a little down today. I hate to sound like one of those cranky annoying people, but here I go BC I need to vent to people who actually get it. Love dh and he tries, but he just doesn't get it. So, I took one of those early hpts ( I know bad idea to begin with) and it was negative. I know I am still like 5 days from AF but I was just wishing. P came up on the early one. Plus my temps aren't as high ( still above cover but dropping a little each day). Thank you all for listening.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Feeling a little down today. I hate to sound like one of those cranky annoying people, but here I go BC I need to vent to people who actually get it. Love dh and he tries, but he just doesn't get it. So, I took one of those early hpts ( I know bad idea to begin with) and it was negative. I know I am still like 5 days from AF but I was just wishing. P came up on the early one. Plus my temps aren't as high ( still above cover but dropping a little each day). Thank you all for listening.

oh hun it's ok that's what the forum is for to support each other. that's why we have this group. and guys don't get it. i've been there MANY times. completely understand. i'm sorry you're so down, try to keep telling yourself it's still early, and it could be a late implantation dip, and really, temps don't mean that much, just show that you o'd. right? right. so chin up and hang on a few more days to test properly. don't touch the hpts until you are a day before or the day of af being expected. or better yet, wait til day after. i know it's hard, but i dont' want you to get down either. thinking of you.






afm, temp went down .1 today, i was wondering if my temp yesterday was from bad sleep but couldn't be if i had almost the same today. dd seems better today again but coughing lots of junk up, which is good but sounds so bad. poor thing. i hate her being ill. my sickness is a tiny headache that comes and goes and some congestion so far, throat is slightly scratchy but nothing like it was.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy- I think I O'd too, my temps are staying up there (I thought it was just a bad one yesterday) I'm just so confused, guess it was early this month.

Over- Don't apologize for venting, that is the purpose of BnB! ;) But really, DH's are so clueless I know. Just be patient with him. Some don't really get into TTC, like mine. (he thinks POASing is strange and that I should relax about this) BUT we want it SO bad that we can't stop!! Ha I know how you feel and just bite your tongue for him, it will get you more BDing in the end ;)


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed - vent away, that's the purpose of this place. I agree with mommy, try not to test again until the day after AF is due. Bfns can be so soul destroying. Thinking of you and good luck xx

Mommy - your temps look promising? Good luck xx


I'm getting quite cross at the neighbours, who have woken me at 5am last 3 days and then I need to get up to pee so my temps aren't being taken at the right time. Grr!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thanks girls. I know I shouldn't have tested but I was getting myself so stresses out. It is still early, so I am just going to wait before I get too upset. 

Rozzer- stupid neighbors. What are they doing? Have you started your opks yet?

Mommy and morgan- I hate temps. We all use them but all hate them. And then our trackers use them to keep changing our o dates. Hopefully you oed at a good time and it catches.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> Thanks girls. I know I shouldn't have tested but I was getting myself so stresses out. It is still early, so I am just going to wait before I get too upset.
> 
> Rozzer- stupid neighbors. What are they doing? Have you started your opks yet?
> 
> Mommy and morgan- I hate temps. We all use them but all hate them. And then our trackers use them to keep changing our o dates. Hopefully you oed at a good time and it catches.

Driving noisy cars, banging and crashing etc. Grr!

I have started opks. Nothing yet. Fo they get darker as o approaches or just go dark on o day. My one this morning was lightest yet.

I'm not due to o until Monday I think but will bd every day from now on - all this bd ing is a nice side effect ;)


----------



## Hopeful511

Hi Ladies! I'm just joining, I hope it's ok :) my Husband and I have been actively trying to conceive only for a few months although we haven't been preventing it for three years, married now almost 15 months. I'm 28 and he's 30. He had a SA and everything is perfect, I've had all my testing and we've been determine as unexplained fertility .. Fun! This is my 2nd month I am on Clomid. I'm on CD6 so far no side effects, last month was absolutely terrible, I hope I don't have to go through that again this month. I'm not temping or using OPKs just keeping track of my periods and my days on Clomid. I am supposed to ovulate Aug 15-20th. We are going to start earlier and end later bc I really feel like we may have missed our window last month. Also buying preseed this time around, everyone is raving about it! I wish everyone the best of luck! Any other suggestions to making this cycle more successful?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- bding plan sounds good. The more you do it the better your chance- plus it keeps dh happy. We are camping and right now our neighbors are blasting their music. They have until 10:15 until I go over there. 

Hopeful- welcome. I am just finishing my second round of clomid too, but expected af is Tuesday. Are you having ultrasounds or blood work to confirm ovulation? You may still want to use an opk because clomid can mess with cycle lengths. 

Afm- because I am obsessed now. Looked back at my temps and I think I may not have oed until the 1st. Before that my temps jumped just like .3 but then after they jumped way high and stayed that high. I thought I had oed on the 28th. Is it possible to have a positive opk on the 27th and cramping on the 28th but not actually o until the 1st? If so, I would only be 7 dpo. And if that is the case I hope we didn't miss our window. By the 29th we both needed a break from being and didn't on the 30th and 1st. So confused.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Overwhelmed - vent away, that's the purpose of this place. I agree with mommy, try not to test again until the day after AF is due. Bfns can be so soul destroying. Thinking of you and good luck xx
> 
> Mommy - your temps look promising? Good luck xx
> 
> 
> I'm getting quite cross at the neighbours, who have woken me at 5am last 3 days and then I need to get up to pee so my temps aren't being taken at the right time. Grr!

THanks rozzer, i hope they're good. And ugh, the neighbors, that sucks. WE came from a condo, where we were connected to neighbors. the last few months we were living there we had a 14 year old living in the master bedroom under us and his grandma was living in the second bedroom. he stayed up all night on weekends, and would have his tv blaring, slamming doors, it was awful. ANY day that he didn't have school the next day, i had to sleep on the couch. (winter break was awesome. :cry:) I talked to them several times and he swore he was being quiet, and i couldn't do anything else. i was miserable and pretty much wanted to die. i developed an ulcer and everything, and was a mess. SO glad we moved to a single family home. now, i talk everyone out of buying a condo. worst decision ever.




Overwhelmed said:


> Thanks girls. I know I shouldn't have tested but I was getting myself so stresses out. It is still early, so I am just going to wait before I get too upset.
> 
> Rozzer- stupid neighbors. What are they doing? Have you started your opks yet?
> 
> Mommy and morgan- I hate temps. We all use them but all hate them. And then our trackers use them to keep changing our o dates. Hopefully you oed at a good time and it catches.


I know i hate the temps too. they don't tell us anything but we have to i feel. at least i know SOMETHING. they say i o'.d... right?! lol



Rozzer said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. I know I shouldn't have tested but I was getting myself so stresses out. It is still early, so I am just going to wait before I get too upset.
> 
> Rozzer- stupid neighbors. What are they doing? Have you started your opks yet?
> 
> Mommy and morgan- I hate temps. We all use them but all hate them. And then our trackers use them to keep changing our o dates. Hopefully you oed at a good time and it catches.
> 
> Driving noisy cars, banging and crashing etc. Grr!
> 
> I have started opks. Nothing yet. Fo they get darker as o approaches or just go dark on o day. My one this morning was lightest yet.
> 
> I'm not due to o until Monday I think but will bd every day from now on - all this bd ing is a nice side effect ;)Click to expand...

depends. i had light, and then nothing, then light and then nothing, and then light, and then nothing, then BAM darker than control line. that was the month i got pg and the only one i ever did it with too. 

this month? i got so light i can't imagine it was actually positive. just seemed way too light. 





afm


i had left sided cramping today. fx'd it's a good sign.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- cramping is good sign. It is so strange your opk didn't pick up on the o. 

Afm- temps went highest today then ever (97.8). Hope that is a good sign. Also had a little cramping yesterday again. Looking at my chart I really think I actually oed on the 1st.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- cramping is good sign. It is so strange your opk didn't pick up on the o.
> 
> Afm- temps went highest today then ever (97.8). Hope that is a good sign. Also had a little cramping yesterday again. Looking at my chart I really think I actually oed on the 1st.

i have really heavy cramping today, both sides. feels like af is going to come any minute, but i'm not due until next week at the earliest. pretty painful. my temps are more consistent than they've ever been. very strange indeed.


and our temps are the same lol! that's hilarious, and seems we have the same O day!! We are on the same track. Race you to the bfp? Of course, we'll both get it, just who's will show on a test first?! hmmmm?! I won't test til at least 12dpo because with first one i didn't get one until then, at 10 it was SO negative oh my gosh. do you think the 97.5 dip could've been implantion for me? i hope. just trying to be positive. I'm so ready to just be pregnant and on the journey.

If i'm 8 dpo though i usually have a 13 lp day, so af is due the 14th. I may test on 13 dpo. I just want to test now with these cramps. wow are they bad!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Cramping could be everything settling. I hope we both get our bfps together this month. I was wondering the same thing about my drop. I have been looking over charts all morning. I also read that the temp spike may take up to 3 days to really happen or it could be immediate- just depends on how sensitive your body is to the progesterone. I also found this cool website (pregnology or something like that) which walks you through each day of your cycle. According to that if I oed sometime between the 30th and the 1st, hcg wouldn't even begin to produce until like yesterday. Basically, I an feeling more hopeful and our charts look almost identical so yeah us!


----------



## Rozzer

I'm so excited for both of you. Yay!
So hope this is it!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer said:


> I'm so excited for both of you. Yay!
> So hope this is it!!

I hope this is it for all of us


----------



## mommyxofxone

overwhelmed can you post a link to your chart? would love to see! i really hope this is it for us, i'm so tired today. nose is stuffy, i had an ache in my knee (same kind i got a week before my bfp with dd) and just feel like going to bed. SoOOOOOOOO tired. 

cramping comes on and off but right now it's off. Any other symtpoms for you?

oh i've been irritable too i can feel myself snapping at dh easier than normal. but oh.... nap time....

and that website is awesome!!!! 

just really don't get why my temps aren't doing more than just sitting at 97.8. so odd!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

also just looked at ff to see charts, and yeah, ours (if your's really looks like mine) look really good! there are tons with bfps at the temp we are at. And i know this was the temp i was at with dd when i got my bfp. (but also when i got af this last cycle) so it's just kind of good knowing that our temps are still good!


----------



## Overwhelmed

This should link my chart www.fertilityfriend.com/home/432226

That is really good with all your signs.

It is really hard for me to tell and make comparisons on signs because I didn't have any with P. I am also almost always sleepy because of my tyroid. I never get cramps with AF ( which is why my other cramping was odd). I also have horrible allergies so that could explain my nose. I have been on edge, but thats another thyroid thing too. The only time I knew before I tested was before the second mc- which technically wasn't a mv and may not have been an actual pregnancy (long story). I am just trying not to stress or test again until next Thursday.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> This should link my chart www.fertilityfriend.com/home/432226
> 
> That is really good with all your signs.
> 
> It is really hard for me to tell and make comparisons on signs because I didn't have any with P. I am also almost always sleepy because of my tyroid. I never get cramps with AF ( which is why my other cramping was odd). I also have horrible allergies so that could explain my nose. I have been on edge, but thats another thyroid thing too. The only time I knew before I tested was before the second mc- which technically wasn't a mv and may not have been an actual pregnancy (long story). I am just trying not to stress or test again until next Thursday.

I couldn't get to your chart - said home page may not have been created?

I hope this is it for all of us too!

I'm due to o on Monday - have lined up babies to cuddle on Sunday and Monday and taking the day off ;)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hmm... try this. My Ovulation Chart

If that doesn't work I don't know how to link it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> This should link my chart www.fertilityfriend.com/home/432226
> 
> That is really good with all your signs.
> 
> It is really hard for me to tell and make comparisons on signs because I didn't have any with P. I am also almost always sleepy because of my tyroid. I never get cramps with AF ( which is why my other cramping was odd). I also have horrible allergies so that could explain my nose. I have been on edge, but thats another thyroid thing too. The only time I knew before I tested was before the second mc- which technically wasn't a mv and may not have been an actual pregnancy (long story). I am just trying not to stress or test again until next Thursday.

i hear you. hard to not think about it you know? i don't know why. 



Rozzer said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> This should link my chart www.fertilityfriend.com/home/432226
> 
> That is really good with all your signs.
> 
> It is really hard for me to tell and make comparisons on signs because I didn't have any with P. I am also almost always sleepy because of my tyroid. I never get cramps with AF ( which is why my other cramping was odd). I also have horrible allergies so that could explain my nose. I have been on edge, but thats another thyroid thing too. The only time I knew before I tested was before the second mc- which technically wasn't a mv and may not have been an actual pregnancy (long story). I am just trying not to stress or test again until next Thursday.
> 
> I couldn't get to your chart - said home page may not have been created?
> 
> I hope this is it for all of us too!
> 
> I'm due to o on Monday - have lined up babies to cuddle on Sunday and Monday and taking the day off ;)Click to expand...

hope you o early monday! get it over with lol. join us in the tww.



Overwhelmed said:


> Hmm... try this. My Ovulation Chart
> 
> If that doesn't work I don't know how to link it.

that one worked! wow they look so similar!!!


----------



## Rozzer

I hope so too! Can't wait to join you in the 2ww!!

Ow, chart looking really good. Eep, fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wish i felt as confident as you!! i just can't get over that my opk didn't pick up my surge! so annoying!


----------



## Rozzer

mommyxofxone said:


> wish i felt as confident as you!! i just can't get over that my opk didn't pick up my surge! so annoying!

Would it be worth investing in the clear blue smiley ones? I think that's my plan if no joy this month. Some people use them to confirm one ic opks indicate positive.

I'm definitely confident for you...not so much for me, my chart looks all over the show. Grr!


----------



## Overwhelmed

That's why I invest in the smiley ones. They show for two full days while some of the others you can miss if you don't test at just the right time. 

I wish I felt confident too. At least if it is not this time, this is the first month in a loooooong time things actually look normal. I think all any of us can do is pray and not give up hope. Anything is possible.


----------



## Rozzer

Very true, positive power in positive thinking!

Hopefully you'll both have bfps around the time I o (if I haven't totally miscalculated)... :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> wish i felt as confident as you!! i just can't get over that my opk didn't pick up my surge! so annoying!
> 
> Would it be worth investing in the clear blue smiley ones? I think that's my plan if no joy this month. Some people use them to confirm one ic opks indicate positive.
> 
> I'm definitely confident for you...not so much for me, my chart looks all over the show. Grr!Click to expand...

not sure, how much they cost? i can't afford them. lol i think that's how we always are, we'll see the bfp in someone else before ourselves. And for you chart, looks about normal :) jumpy jumpy until o!



Overwhelmed said:


> That's why I invest in the smiley ones. They show for two full days while some of the others you can miss if you don't test at just the right time.
> 
> I wish I felt confident too. At least if it is not this time, this is the first month in a loooooong time things actually look normal. I think all any of us can do is pray and not give up hope. Anything is possible.

How much do they run hun for the smiley ones? and i have to agree, this is the first cycle (even before dd!) that looks normal and good. and will mean i'm on a 30 day cycle, which i have never been consistent for 2 months before. Pretty amazing if it's really this! 

Still hoping we're both on for that bfp. T


----------



## Overwhelmed

We have a lot of positive thinking in numbers= a good thing

Cbe tests are pricey. About $50 for a two month supply. It helps keep me slightly sane though. Plus we've already spent so much money on this whole process what's another $25 a month. 

I know we will all get our bfps soon. 

Dh and I are sitting here going through baby names. All I know is when we do get a bfp it better be a girl because boys names are a lacking.


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - thanks for that observation - made me feel a bit better.

Cb tests are really expensive. Even more so here, I think it's about $60 for 7. Wtf?? I'm trying something new (and reasonably expensive) every month to help. This month was preconception vitamins and preseed, as well as cheap opks. Next month might look at cb opks.

Overwhelmed - I hear you! We have 5 nephews and no girls in the family yet. All the halfway decent boys names have been taken, lol.

Afm - yay! My opk this evening is the darkest yet. Dh is being really supportive and has asked if I want to bd every day or every second day. I think we will try every day, dh doesn't have any sperm issues as far as I know. So hopefully I can join you in the 2ww very soon!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer said:


> Mommy - thanks for that observation - made me feel a bit better.
> 
> Cb tests are really expensive. Even more so here, I think it's about $60 for 7. Wtf?? I'm trying something new (and reasonably expensive) every month to help. This month was preconception vitamins and preseed, as well as cheap opks. Next month might look at cb opks.
> 
> Overwhelmed - I hear you! We have 5 nephews and no girls in the family yet. All the halfway decent boys names have been taken, lol.
> 
> Afm - yay! My opk this evening is the darkest yet. Dh is being really supportive and has asked if I want to bd every day or every second day. I think we will try every day, dh doesn't have any sperm issues as far as I know. So hopefully I can join you in the 2ww very soon!!

Hooray! That is great news! It is good go have a supportive dh
I read some postings on this sight and see so many unsupportive men it is sad. Fxed for you. 

$60 for the CB tests? Where do you live? If they were that much, I would be reluctant to try them too. I know if you buy them at CVS and use your card you will get coupons (I also got vitamins there on bogo).


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> We have a lot of positive thinking in numbers= a good thing
> 
> Cbe tests are pricey. About $50 for a two month supply. It helps keep me slightly sane though. Plus we've already spent so much money on this whole process what's another $25 a month.
> 
> I know we will all get our bfps soon.
> 
> Dh and I are sitting here going through baby names. All I know is when we do get a bfp it better be a girl because boys names are a lacking.

I hope i get another girl. but i have no idea on names. at all. i'm clueless. with boys we have two names but not really fond of either of them. with dd it was so easy. but now? i can't get dh to look with me. :( i know he's excited and wants a baby, he's the one that kind of pushed for this one and i know he wants a boy, so i don't think he wants to get into the other names since he doesn't want to look at girl's names again. AND he doesn't like any i suggest.

and yeah i guess in the end the price isn't AWFUL if it works for the opks.



Rozzer said:


> Mommy - thanks for that observation - made me feel a bit better.
> 
> Cb tests are really expensive. Even more so here, I think it's about $60 for 7. Wtf?? I'm trying something new (and reasonably expensive) every month to help. This month was preconception vitamins and preseed, as well as cheap opks. Next month might look at cb opks.
> 
> Overwhelmed - I hear you! We have 5 nephews and no girls in the family yet. All the halfway decent boys names have been taken, lol.
> 
> Afm - yay! My opk this evening is the darkest yet. Dh is being really supportive and has asked if I want to bd every day or every second day. I think we will try every day, dh doesn't have any sperm issues as far as I know. So hopefully I can join you in the 2ww very soon!!

awesome! is it the night for bd?! i hope so!!! can't wait to see you in the tww!!! and.... wait some more! DD is one of 4 girls in the family. Each grandchild so far, has been a girl. makes the odds for a boy very high for us. really want another girl!!!! i have such cute girl clothes. good luck with the bd every day!!!



Overwhelmed said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Mommy - thanks for that observation - made me feel a bit better.
> 
> Cb tests are really expensive. Even more so here, I think it's about $60 for 7. Wtf?? I'm trying something new (and reasonably expensive) every month to help. This month was preconception vitamins and preseed, as well as cheap opks. Next month might look at cb opks.
> 
> Overwhelmed - I hear you! We have 5 nephews and no girls in the family yet. All the halfway decent boys names have been taken, lol.
> 
> Afm - yay! My opk this evening is the darkest yet. Dh is being really supportive and has asked if I want to bd every day or every second day. I think we will try every day, dh doesn't have any sperm issues as far as I know. So hopefully I can join you in the 2ww very soon!!
> 
> Hooray! That is great news! It is good go have a supportive dh
> I read some postings on this sight and see so many unsupportive men it is sad. Fxed for you.
> 
> $60 for the CB tests? Where do you live? If they were that much, I would be reluctant to try them too. I know if you buy them at CVS and use your card you will get coupons (I also got vitamins there on bogo).Click to expand...


good about the cvs, because we actually have one of those (in a SMALL town so don't have a lot of stuff others have) around the corner! 



afm- temp dropped slightly this am. 97.6 i am trying not to think about it. still above coverline right? right.

Bad sleep last night, summer insomnia mixed with party anxiety- since we're hosting our first party in the new house (actually ever really, as in the condo we didn't have enough room for get togethers) so i'm just hoping everything goes well.

cp is high medium closed and creamy cm. don't know if that means anything lol. just observing all i can! So af would be due this week (if it's really a 30 day cycle, and i don't think it could be anything else with that o day) so not much longer to wait til af or get our bfps!!!!! BETTER BE A BFP OR ELSE.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Haha...my temp was 97.5. Good luck with the party today. They are always a little stressful and then everyone gets there and it is fun. Enjoy!

My cp and cm are similar - don't know what it means either. 

I had some weird low side cramps and back pain (lower right side)while sleeping, but could be from dh being a bed hog. It was just ever so slight but enough to be uncomfortable. AF should be somewhere between tomorrow and Friday- bug hopefully not at all.


----------



## Rozzer

Omg, you guys are so similar! Still above cover line for def! I so hope that means two bfps!

Ha ha, I'm in New Zealand - I don't even know what cvs is :) I've seen them for about $50 on the Internet I think. Then there's shipping...

My mil bought soooo many cute girls clothes each time someone was pregnant - I think we wouldn't have to buy any at all.

So far the bd is going well ;)

Ahh I can hear DS singing in his cot, time to get up!


----------



## Overwhelmed

New Zealand. Very cool. My cousin did a semester there and she said it is beautiful ( I also dated a guy who lives there when he was a kid). CVS is a drug store they give you coupons for points on purchase. 

Did you do your opk today? Glad to hear bding is going well and I am sure dh is loving it. 

We drove back from the beach today and I had to pee so bad the entire time. I think I went like 7 times today and only had like 3 bottles of water, 2 sodas, and a coffee. I should add that I am a teacher and I am used to drinking a coffee, four bottles of water, and a soda before having to pee for the first time at 1pm. I have also had this weird feeling down there (sorry tmi). Not cramping or pulling but weird. And my doc called this afternoon and thyroid levels are finally back down (.9 on a .5 to 5.0 scale). Feeling hopeful- but I will wait to test this time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Omg, you guys are so similar! Still above cover line for def! I so hope that means two bfps!
> 
> Ha ha, I'm in New Zealand - I don't even know what cvs is :) I've seen them for about $50 on the Internet I think. Then there's shipping...
> 
> My mil bought soooo many cute girls clothes each time someone was pregnant - I think we wouldn't have to buy any at all.
> 
> So far the bd is going well ;)
> 
> Ahh I can hear DS singing in his cot, time to get up!

New Zealand! wow! very cool. I have so many baby girls clothes from dd i just am not ready to part with. it's like she WORE this, how can i give that to someone else?! but really we won't need them if we have a boy. i will go through and give the rest to friends. i have two that are planning on starting to try next spring. can't believe they're waiting that long!



Overwhelmed said:


> New Zealand. Very cool. My cousin did a semester there and she said it is beautiful ( I also dated a guy who lives there when he was a kid). CVS is a drug store they give you coupons for points on purchase.
> 
> Did you do your opk today? Glad to hear bding is going well and I am sure dh is loving it.
> 
> We drove back from the beach today and I had to pee so bad the entire time. I think I went like 7 times today and only had like 3 bottles of water, 2 sodas, and a coffee. I should add that I am a teacher and I am used to drinking a coffee, four bottles of water, and a soda before having to pee for the first time at 1pm. I have also had this weird feeling down there (sorry tmi). Not cramping or pulling but weird. And my doc called this afternoon and thyroid levels are finally back down (.9 on a .5 to 5.0 scale). Feeling hopeful- but I will wait to test this time.

your symptoms are sounding better than mine. i have had nothing today. that i can remember. long day.

dd's party went fabulous, i was so thrilled, she seemed to have a blast. she passed out at bed time like i've never seen. poor little thing, so exhausted. her gifts were well thought and lovely, and i can't even tell people how much it meant to us!!


----------



## Rozzer

My opks are really light today. Wondering if the surge happened overnight or if it's just a random thing...? Any thoughts?

I could try to post pics if that will help?

Bd is going strong, although husby is doing my head in tonight. Argh!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- glad to hear the party went well. Love it when they have so much fun they pass out. Remember I had no signs with P, so not feeling anything isn't a bad thing. Plus you were super busy yesterday- may just not have noticed. 

Rozzer- try posting the pics. It may have surged overnight. See what it does tomorrow. So excited yoy get to be in the tww again. 

Afm- temps went down again slightly. I took them first before my normal time because I had woken up and they were 96.7 (eek). Then P climmed in bed with me about 30 min after my normal time and tried again (the first time it was in the air for like 5 sec before I put it in my mouth) and it was 97.3. So I am not sure which to use, but either way it is down again but not under cover. I think I have come to peace though that if I do get AF this cycle at least my body is completely ready for next cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> My opks are really light today. Wondering if the surge happened overnight or if it's just a random thing...? Any thoughts?
> 
> I could try to post pics if that will help?
> 
> Bd is going strong, although husby is doing my head in tonight. Argh!

Doens't mean anything, keep testing, and keep bding. When i did opks with dd, one day it would be a line, getting dark, next day, nothing. next day dark, next nothing, then BAM! Positive line!! so it doesn't mean anything, and continue testing and bd'ing until you get the confirmed o on ff.





afm- nothing really to report, dd was talking in her sleep and woke me over the monitor several times, so i was up at 330-430 not able to get back, and so my time to temp 5 was really not going to work out. so i turned off my alarm (set for 6 just in case i didn't wake up before then) so i could get the sleep they say to have. up at 730, temp said 98.2 still good, and i used this calculator thing that will fix your bbt, which said it really would've been 97.7 

either way, my temps are so odd this cycle. 10 dpo, and will probably test at 12 or 13dpo. so, that brings me to tues or wed.


----------



## mommyxofxone

do either of you ladies know if hair loss is a symptom of pg? i've been losing a ton lately in the tww. I'm very confused, it's not normal for me.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Great news on your temps! Everything is looking really good. Fxed. 

As far as hair loss- never heard of it but doesn't mean its not. Your hair is supposed to grow more and get fuller in pregnancy but I am not sure when that starts. Only thing I know hair loss is a symptom of is tyroid but yours was tested and is fine.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Great news on your temps! Everything is looking really good. Fxed.
> 
> As far as hair loss- never heard of it but doesn't mean its not. Your hair is supposed to grow more and get fuller in pregnancy but I am not sure when that starts. Only thing I know hair loss is a symptom of is tyroid but yours was tested and is fine.

just did some research, a small percentage will lose the hair before it gets really thick and nice. i know i had lovely hair during pg last time! could've been stress from the party too but... it was coming out today too, and i'm not stressed anymore. then my gums bled a bit yesterday during flossing... vrey odd. apparently that's common at 9 dpo! we'll see. may not mean anything. not getting my hopes too high. did also have a knee twinge yesterday again.

can't believe this is testing week for us! 

how were your temps this am??


----------



## Overwhelmed

That all sounds good. My temps were down again but still above cover (97.2). I also had some bad cramping this morning.


----------



## morganwhite7

My temps have been weird but can't wait to watch and see what happens next week.. Testing by the weekend :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

So i was feeling super hot today, and i took my temp- 99.1 normally before af i get really cold. And dh wasn't warm, and i was sweating really bad. So the last time i got this before af, i was pregnant. fx'd crossed.

also the only time i am ever over 99 is if i'm sick or pregnant, my normal temps are in the 97s.


----------



## Rozzer

Thanks for your help ladies. I'm going to get more opks today as I am nearly out. I spent about an hour trying to post pics last night but could not do it from my stupid iPad.
Emailed them to bestie though and she says that although one is darker they are all definitely negative so I'm still waiting :) 

We had a bd break yesterday and I think, unless pee stick says different (as hubby says) we will do 2days on, 1day off.

Mommy I've never heard of hair loss but all the symptoms do sound promising. Try to hold out for testing and best of luck. Fx!

Overwhelmed could it be implantation dip and cramps? I hope so! fx for you too

Morgan your Temps are slightly strange...good luck!

Hoping I will have good news about joining you all in 2ww soon. I feel so out of the loop!


----------



## Rozzer

Squee! I have EWCM! 
I've never noticed it before so very very excited, especially as today is o day according to many apps. 

Will poas soon and took the day off so that hubby and I can go out for lunch followed by some afternoon delight. Yay! Hopefully these are all positive signs!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- awesome on your temp. Good luck. Almost testing day!

Morgan- your temps don't seem too off. Fxed.

Rozzer- sounds like you are ready to o! Good thing you took the day off. 

Afm- nothing new. Got stung by a wasp today after church ( dh got stung on the way) and have to go back to work tomorrow. Boo!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer that's great about the cm!!!! i hope it's tonight! 

overwhelmed i'm sorry about the bee sting :( i can't believe it's almost test day. this afternoon i was confident and now, i'm not. i'm nervous.


----------



## Rozzer

My opks aren't even showing test lines now...hmm. Totally blank this morning and just had a very faint test line this afternoon. I hope that doesnt meant anything!

I'm nervous for you too mommy - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Rozzer

Still no love from the opks. I got a new brand -first response - and still light lines. 

Having consulted Dr Google, apparently EWCM can show up 2-3 days before o so hopefully it's in the next couple of days. I hope I haven't missed the surge, but am temping so keeping an eye out for thermal shift too. Anyone had experience with this or have any calming/soothing words??

Meanwhile dh has asked when he next gets a break from bd. lol! Poor man doesn't know what's hit him - last time we had this much sex was on our honeymoon. Having a sick baby turned boisterous toddler is not good for your sex life!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes ma'am! EWCM= Go! Start now, that way you know they'll be good to go! Looking at you chart, it looks like O is approaching soon.. Do you use OPKs, too?


----------



## morganwhite7

"lunch followed by some afternoon delight."

Rozzer- LOL!! Haha we just watched Anchorman this weekend ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> My opks aren't even showing test lines now...hmm. Totally blank this morning and just had a very faint test line this afternoon. I hope that doesnt meant anything!
> 
> I'm nervous for you too mommy - fingers crossed!!

Thanks hun, and i got a blank opk the day before my blaring positive with dd.

of course this time i got nothing but just sad faint lines. stupid tests.


overwhelmed how's your temp this am???

i have so much cleaning to do today ugh.


AFM- temp drop to 97.5 :/ Trying not to get too down. Staying positive staying positive...... skin breakout, my entire back is covered in rising pimples. disgusting. i get them on my upper but never the lower. hoping it's a sign. funny how anything can be a sign when you're ttc. lol! its like oh i know this happened when i got pg with dd, so i'm almost sure i am, and then i start thinking... .but what if i'm not? what a let down that will be. punch my sureness right in the face, that's what that bfn will do. Testing possibly in the am. depends on my temp i think. Either way testing wed. slight right side cramping just now too. fx'd.


----------



## Overwhelmed

AF got me today. Its okay- there is always next cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh no :( i'm so sorry :( Well if you're out, i'm probably out, our temps are like identical so, probably be joining you in two days. :hugs:


----------



## Rozzer

Aww overwhelmed - sorry to hear that! Hopefully this is the cycle!

Mommy - I've still got fx for you, hopefully you get positive news.

Morgan - yeah I use opks too. Got an almost positive yesterday evening - it was so weird! Half the line was the same colour as the test and the other half was lighter. Took one after that and it was very similar. 

So hopefully stupid opks confirm the surge today! I had a slight temp dip, which could mean its on the way?!


----------



## morganwhite7

ROZZER BE FOREWARNED!!! I used the FR OPK's this cycle too, and they were SUPER sensitive! Like by the time I started to test (13DPO) they were blaring positives, which is normally early for me. Then I realized they just pick up my "pre-surge" better than the other ones I've used.. But yeah they also had that WEIRD solid line to the left of the test line, is that what you mean? Mine did that once they had gone negative (but like I said I never saw the LH build, just the surge!) so I'd say you're gearing up to O! When they're pos, you'll know it!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- This still look good for you hang on. I am actually hopeful because this is the first time since P that I have had a normal cycle. 

Rozzer- I get the good cm about 2 days before O and then about 2 days after my positive, so it still looks good. My DH feels the same way- he is all for it and then about a week into it he is like "I'm tired." We do a lot of laughing though. 

AFM- Started work today- I'm sleepy. AF is heavy and cramping. I called to get more clomid, so now I start again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm super nervous about the test in the morning. like i had been so positive and confident. and now? i am thinking why bother, i'm just going to get a bfn.


----------



## morganwhite7

I would wait to see what your temps do.. Make sure they're accurate and maybe don't test if they plummet and do if they stay high! Good luck sweetie wishing you lots of luck!!


----------



## Rozzer

morganwhite7 said:


> ROZZER BE FOREWARNED!!! I used the FR OPK's this cycle too, and they were SUPER sensitive! Like by the time I started to test (13DPO) they were blaring positives, which is normally early for me. Then I realized they just pick up my "pre-surge" better than the other ones I've used.. But yeah they also had that WEIRD solid line to the left of the test line, is that what you mean? Mine did that once they had gone negative (but like I said I never saw the LH build, just the surge!) so I'd say you're gearing up to O! When they're pos, you'll know it!

Ummm, my line is all one line but half of it is the same colour (approx 1.5mm) and the rest is lighter. I am hoping to steal hubby computer this evening and post so you can see what I mean :) 

Mommy - hang in there! I'm with overwhelmed - if your temp stays up, test and if not see how you go. You're not out until the :witch: turns up!

Mommy and overwhelmed - how long are your cycles? Mine seem to be getting longer, so if it takes us a few cycles we might get to do one together, lol!


----------



## Rozzer

I've finally figured out how to post the images online! Yay!

This is my weird, half line opk. What do you think?? Any opinions much appreciated!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=161975


----------



## Rozzer

This one too, just for the sake of completeness!

this is the one from this afternoon, other one is from last night.

Tonight's one is definitely lighter!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=161977


----------



## Rozzer

Sorry to be a post hog...but have checked online and it says for most opks as long as at least half the test line is as dark as control then it's positive.

Bearing that in mind...what do you think??


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> i'm super nervous about the test in the morning. like i had been so positive and confident. and now? i am thinking why bother, i'm just going to get a bfn.

Your numbers and all still look positive. Your temps are still high- mine dropped. Don't judge yours off of mine. Go for it and let us know. Good luck fxed. 

Afm- weird that although my temps dropped they are still above cover. 97.4 today. I am starting to wonder if my o day was Aug. 1 and the first little rise was something like my thyroid finally working again. I still have my fxed for you all and am praying for us.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer- I cannot see the pictures. I'm on my phone so I will try again on my lap top tonight. My cycles are looking like 28 right now. But they were all over the place before clomid.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:bfn: ladies. 

pissed because asked dh to let me know the other day, if he doesn't see me temping to tell me to temp! so he didn't, went to work, i woke at 715 temped, of course way higher at 97.8 and i tested anyway. 12dpo. Before dd i had a 13 day lp. But last month it's saying i had a 14lp. do you think there is any chance i could just be too early?

trying to have a bit of hope but at the same time it's like... wow, that was SO white, i couldn't even get a fake line eye.

Down about it.


----------



## morganwhite7

:hugs: I'm sorry sweetie :/

One thing though- I always temp between %:45 and &:30 (which is a large range) but have never noticed a temp difference? Are you sure your temp is high from waking just a bit later? Just saying, don't lose hope over something that I think may be a real high temp!

It is stinky I know, but there's not much to do til tomorrow. I would def wait this one out.. a day or so isn't too bad. Watch your temps, they will tell the tale. Did you use a FRER? I believe that only FRER's can detect a pregnancy before 12DPO, bc when I was pregnant all of the other brands were neg at 12DPO..


----------



## morganwhite7

Rozzer- I am a pro at those! Those are both negative :) Trust me, Answer brand tells you right when you need to know.. keep posting them I'll tell you when I think it's good! 

I thought you had First Resp?

Correction*** though- That OPK DEF shows that your LH is rising.. so you can begin the BD, I just wanted you to know that is not a full positive YET!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry sweetie :/
> 
> One thing though- I always temp between %:45 and &:30 (which is a large range) but have never noticed a temp difference? Are you sure your temp is high from waking just a bit later? Just saying, don't lose hope over something that I think may be a real high temp!
> 
> It is stinky I know, but there's not much to do til tomorrow. I would def wait this one out.. a day or so isn't too bad. Watch your temps, they will tell the tale. Did you use a FRER? I believe that only FRER's can detect a pregnancy before 12DPO, bc when I was pregnant all of the other brands were neg at 12DPO..

lol no i didn't use a FRER I used the same test i got my positive on 12dpo with dd, my earlypregnancy test.com ones. I tested on 12dpo because i got that last time with dd. So i was realllllly hoping. ANd yeah actually for me i test between 5-6 which is usually the same but i go all the way to 7something it's usually way higher. :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh rly? Maybe I should check into this bc I've had some weirdly high ones after waking a tad bit later, too. Lol to be honest, temps are so confusing. Easy to take but so hard to interpret!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

that pregnology site you showed me overwhelemd is saying af is due on friday, and i'm testing too early.


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://www.pregnology.com/ovuticker3/30/7/13/7/18/2013.pngMake an ovulation ticker


----------



## morganwhite7

It just uses one day before your scheduled AF as test day, that's why!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- I wouldn't get too down. It is still early and your temps are still high. Stay upbeat and test again in a few days. 

Question: anyone know why I got AF but my temps are still up at 97.4? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i got my af at like 97.7 last month :/


----------



## Rozzer

Morgan - this looks better, right? 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=162330 

Mommy - hang in there! You definitely could have tested too early.

OW - my temp doesn't drop until 2 days in to AF


----------



## emalou90

Cd5 today official end of AF.
TTC starts from today!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Temps dropped this morning- 96.4. I think I am going to do the clomid day 3-7 this month. Dr has been telling me to do 5-9, but I have read that some people have greater results with 3-7: what do you all think. 

Em- I am cd3 so right behind you.


----------



## emalou90

Hope it's a lucky cycle for you :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

emalou90 said:


> Cd5 today official end of AF.
> TTC starts from today!

woo hooo! welcome to the endless waiting! :) are you charting or doing opks or anything?



Overwhelmed said:


> Temps dropped this morning- 96.4. I think I am going to do the clomid day 3-7 this month. Dr has been telling me to do 5-9, but I have read that some people have greater results with 3-7: what do you all think.
> 
> Em- I am cd3 so right behind you.

You know, why not try it. worst case, doesn't work, and you can go back to what the dr says next month. But i think you need to go with your gut, if you want to try that, do it! :) 



afm, 

hanging out!13dpo, no sign of af, no symptoms, nothing. just.... hangin! will test sat if no af then. And it'll be nice since dh will be home, so he can comfort/celebrate whatever with me then.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Rozzer I just now saw that OPK.. yes I'd say that's positive sweetie!!! Did you dtd lastnight? I'd def say catch that egg today if not :)


----------



## emalou90

Mummyxofxone
Just bding every other day from now until test really. Relaxed approach. I do have some opks so might just use them anyway.

xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

emalou90 said:


> Mummyxofxone
> Just bding every other day from now until test really. Relaxed approach. I do have some opks so might just use them anyway.
> 
> xxx

sounds good hun for the relaxed approach. wish i could relax lol!


----------



## Rozzer

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey Rozzer I just now saw that OPK.. yes I'd say that's positive sweetie!!! Did you dtd lastnight? I'd def say catch that egg today if not :)

Yay!!

Sadly dh was too tired last night, but we will this afternoon ;)
Had a slight temp dip - think today will be o day!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh yes Rozzer! I'd say today (have you tried Softcups?! I just tried them this cycle :)) and also tomorrow, if your temp hasn't spiked yet!!!

Woohoo at least you know you got a good BD in ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rozzer I just now saw that OPK.. yes I'd say that's positive sweetie!!! Did you dtd lastnight? I'd def say catch that egg today if not :)
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Sadly dh was too tired last night, but we will this afternoon ;)
> Had a slight temp dip - think today will be o day!Click to expand...

I read best time to bd is 24 hours after you get that pos opk anyway but before 36 hours. SO get to it!


----------



## Rozzer

mommyxofxone said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rozzer I just now saw that OPK.. yes I'd say that's positive sweetie!!! Did you dtd lastnight? I'd def say catch that egg today if not :)
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Sadly dh was too tired last night, but we will this afternoon ;)
> Had a slight temp dip - think today will be o day!Click to expand...
> 
> I read best time to bd is 24 hours after you get that pos opk anyway but before 36 hours. SO get to it!Click to expand...

It will be approx 28 hours after first +ve opk ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rozzer I just now saw that OPK.. yes I'd say that's positive sweetie!!! Did you dtd lastnight? I'd def say catch that egg today if not :)
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Sadly dh was too tired last night, but we will this afternoon ;)
> Had a slight temp dip - think today will be o day!Click to expand...
> 
> I read best time to bd is 24 hours after you get that pos opk anyway but before 36 hours. SO get to it!Click to expand...
> 
> It will be approx 28 hours after first +ve opk ;)Click to expand...

should be perfect!!! good luck love!!!! so excited to see you in the tww. I just hope i'm out of it one way or another this weekend!


----------



## Rozzer

mommyxofxone said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rozzer I just now saw that OPK.. yes I'd say that's positive sweetie!!! Did you dtd lastnight? I'd def say catch that egg today if not :)
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Sadly dh was too tired last night, but we will this afternoon ;)
> Had a slight temp dip - think today will be o day!Click to expand...
> 
> I read best time to bd is 24 hours after you get that pos opk anyway but before 36 hours. SO get to it!Click to expand...
> 
> It will be approx 28 hours after first +ve opk ;)Click to expand...
> 
> should be perfect!!! good luck love!!!! so excited to see you in the tww. I just hope i'm out of it one way or another this weekend!Click to expand...

Thank you! I now kinda think tomorrow will be o day, as half my apps said it was cd21 last month. Sooooo happy to know everything is working properly :D 

Good luck for testing mommy - fingers crossed!


----------



## Rozzer

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh yes Rozzer! I'd say today (have you tried Softcups?! I just tried them this cycle :)) and also tomorrow, if your temp hasn't spiked yet!!!
> 
> Woohoo at least you know you got a good BD in ;)

I haven't tried soft cups - I'm not even sure if they sell them here! I've never seen them and when I googled it, moon cups are the closest.

I've had a negative opk tonight, after another positive this morning and a bd tonight, so I think it's fair to say we've done almost all we can this cycle! Will see what temp does tomorrow and keep on the opks and bd tomorrow night, just to be on the safe side.

I so hope it's finally 2ww time!!


----------



## emalou90

Fingers xd rozzer x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rozzer I just now saw that OPK.. yes I'd say that's positive sweetie!!! Did you dtd lastnight? I'd def say catch that egg today if not :)
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Sadly dh was too tired last night, but we will this afternoon ;)
> Had a slight temp dip - think today will be o day!Click to expand...
> 
> I read best time to bd is 24 hours after you get that pos opk anyway but before 36 hours. SO get to it!Click to expand...
> 
> It will be approx 28 hours after first +ve opk ;)Click to expand...
> 
> should be perfect!!! good luck love!!!! so excited to see you in the tww. I just hope i'm out of it one way or another this weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I now kinda think tomorrow will be o day, as half my apps said it was cd21 last month. Sooooo happy to know everything is working properly :D
> 
> Good luck for testing mommy - fingers crossed!Click to expand...

thanks hun i won't be needing it. Can't use the link to your chart- ? doesn't click! it looks like your temp went down instead of up?



Rozzer said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes Rozzer! I'd say today (have you tried Softcups?! I just tried them this cycle :)) and also tomorrow, if your temp hasn't spiked yet!!!
> 
> Woohoo at least you know you got a good BD in ;)
> 
> I haven't tried soft cups - I'm not even sure if they sell them here! I've never seen them and when I googled it, moon cups are the closest.
> 
> I've had a negative opk tonight, after another positive this morning and a bd tonight, so I think it's fair to say we've done almost all we can this cycle! Will see what temp does tomorrow and keep on the opks and bd tomorrow night, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I so hope it's finally 2ww time!!Click to expand...

Soft cups are available on their very own website, try that, and then amazon probably has them if you can use that. 

And that's great, hope you're in the 2ww!!!






afm, :witch: is here. and she seems grumpy. ugh. painnnnn. So seems like 14 day lp, and a 29 day cycle? that's just crazy. never in my life.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry mommy, boo for AF :/

I think I'm out. Feeling really non-pregnant lol. Nothing.. & temp is a little down.. hmmph


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- oh no. I'm sorry. Hang in there there is always next cycle. 

Morgan- hold up hope. With P I felt nothing prior to bfp. 

Rozz- everything sounds good. 

Afm- not much. Took clomid yesterday and head in a fog today- temps went back up which is odd but who knows


----------



## morganwhite7

I am testing tomorrow ladies, I can't wait anymore lol. Then no more til AF :)


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - I'm so sorry to hear that. Did you do/take anything that might have affected your cycle?

Morgan - good luck with the test!

Afm - temp has gone up slightly - can you see chart in my signature? Yesterdays dip 36.17 has gone to 36.38, higher but not yet above coverline. Boobs are sore too. Will use opk this morning and see what it says


----------



## morganwhite7

Rozzer- Keep up the BD, good luck sweetie, you've got this!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- oh no. I'm sorry. Hang in there there is always next cycle.
> 
> Morgan- hold up hope. With P I felt nothing prior to bfp.
> 
> Rozz- everything sounds good.
> 
> Afm- not much. Took clomid yesterday and head in a fog today- temps went back up which is odd but who knows

it's alright. dealing. :/ that is odd about your temps. hoping this is it for both of us. 



morganwhite7 said:


> I am testing tomorrow ladies, I can't wait anymore lol. Then no more til AF :)

morgan! stop it! it's too early! don't make me slap you lol!!



Rozzer said:


> Mommy - I'm so sorry to hear that. Did you do/take anything that might have affected your cycle?
> 
> Morgan - good luck with the test!
> 
> Afm - temp has gone up slightly - can you see chart in my signature? Yesterdays dip 36.17 has gone to 36.38, higher but not yet above coverline. Boobs are sore too. Will use opk this morning and see what it says

nope haven't taken or done anything! ridiculous. I can see the chart but can't click it. don't know why, so hard to read. I hope you get that pos opk.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha cyberSLAP!! ;)

It's payday and I can get more (or watch temps).. I won't let it kill me..

That's all my excuses :blush:


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - had my positive opks and a temp raise - I'm officially 1dpo - whoop!
Your cyber slap scared me - think you might need to practice for when I will undoubtedly cave in 10 days or so.

Morgan - how did you get on? 

Afm - last bd this cycle tonight. Anything else will be just for me and dh ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ladies, I did it!!! Same exact due date/conception day as Jaxon. God is so soo good :)

https://i39.tinypic.com/169gisi.jpg

10 DPO!


----------



## emalou90

morganwhite7 said:


> Ladies, I did it!!! Same exact due date/conception day as Jaxon. God is so soo good :)
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/169gisi.jpg
> 
> 10 DPO!

Congratulations. He's clearly watching over you xxxx


----------



## morganwhite7

So it seems!!! :) It is just too perfect. I am blessed beyond belief and actually just wish everyone could feel the same!

...in due time, it will come for us all. Babydust sweet ladies!!


----------



## moonlyte

So so happy for u morganwhite.i am also 10 dpo but scared to test.will test at 12 dpo.wish me luck ladies


----------



## morganwhite7

Good luck moonlyte and thanks :) I will be watching for you!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Woohoo Morgan! Congrats! Here is praying for a healthy 9 months ahead. So happy for you!


----------



## Rozzer

Morgan that is fantastic news!! Congratulations, so happy for you!!

Moonlyte - good luck!

AF is due this cycle around my wee ones actual due date - hoping that may help the stars align!


----------



## mommyxofxone

moonlyte said:


> So so happy for u morganwhite.i am also 10 dpo but scared to test.will test at 12 dpo.wish me luck ladies

Will be thinking of you hun!



nothing new to report here ladies. just hanging out.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Nothing new here either. First week of work finished. And 2 more days of clomid. No hot flashes with taking it during night but I do feel foggy during the day.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Nothing new here either. First week of work finished. And 2 more days of clomid. No hot flashes with taking it during night but I do feel foggy during the day.

glad the clomid is almost over at least! ugh. sorry it has such affects. i've heard some pretty unfun things about it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

cd 3. cd3. i am on, cd 3.


:) 

hoping you ladies are well!!!

only about a week til i can start opks again. loving the earlier o instead of cd 21!!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Nothing new here either. First week of work finished. And 2 more days of clomid. No hot flashes with taking it during night but I do feel foggy during the day.
> 
> glad the clomid is almost over at least! ugh. sorry it has such affects. i've heard some pretty unfun things about it.Click to expand...

It's not as bad for me as it is for some. The biggest problem for me is watching my thyroid levels with it. I have hear awful stuff from some people. If it doesn't work this cycle, it means lots of tests. So, fxed. 



mommyxofxone said:


> cd 3. cd3. i am on, cd 3.
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> hoping you ladies are well!!!
> 
> only about a week til i can start opks again. loving the earlier o instead of cd 21!!!!

I'm glad to hear your are feeling more upbeat. I am cd5, so we are right around each other again. I don't know what is worse the tww or the wait to O.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ha i wonder the same damn thing. it's all just bad waiting. horrid. so frustrated. and too much time to think. like wait, is this really what i should be doing? maybe it's a sign


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed - definitely fingers crossed!

Waiting sucks, either way. It's all waiting!

Afm - crosshairs today, yay! So now we wait. Again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

awesome rozzer! glad for the crosshairs finally!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer- hooray. I am always excited for crosshairs. 

Mommy- you made me laugh so hard. Everything is a sign- that is what the internet tells us. 

Afm- light brown spotting today (totally normal for me 2 days after AF ends). I think I am going to so the two days on and one day off thing. Dh seems to agree with me. He would be happy with every day but I get too worn out. Hopefully waiting this time won't be so bad- back to work and with all my little babies (yes middle school kids can still be babies). I also work with a girl who is in the same boat as us- so we can obsess about it too. Tomorrow is the last clomid- hooray!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Rozzer- hooray. I am always excited for crosshairs.
> 
> Mommy- you made me laugh so hard. Everything is a sign- that is what the internet tells us.
> 
> Afm- light brown spotting today (totally normal for me 2 days after AF ends). I think I am going to so the two days on and one day off thing. Dh seems to agree with me. He would be happy with every day but I get too worn out. Hopefully waiting this time won't be so bad- back to work and with all my little babies (yes middle school kids can still be babies). I also work with a girl who is in the same boat as us- so we can obsess about it too. Tomorrow is the last clomid- hooray!

:flower: 

glad af is done for you now ! and yes, i have some normal spotting and such after. i can still have up to 3 days left of this. how obnoxious. 

So when do you go back to work with the kids? tomorrow? that should be a good change of pace for you and keep you occupied most of the day. thinking of you hun! what day is your normal O day now? or we don't know because of the clomid switch now. when are you starting opks?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tomorrow is my first day with kids, but I know 50 of the 62 already so it will be nice to see them all again. 

No idea with the clomid switch when o will come. I hope it is a little earlier since I think my LP is short(11days). I oed the last two months on day 17/18 so I hope it is closer to 15/16 this time. I have to wait til two days off clomid to start opks or I can get a false positive, so I will start to test on Tuesday. When are you going to test? When are you expecting o? How many more days of AF do yoy think you have? 

I am going to do the musinex thing this month too. I have been having some weird o like cramping today on and off, which is odd. Wonder if it is just BC of clomid earlier.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Tomorrow is my first day with kids, but I know 50 of the 62 already so it will be nice to see them all again.
> 
> No idea with the clomid switch when o will come. I hope it is a little earlier since I think my LP is short(11days). I oed the last two months on day 17/18 so I hope it is closer to 15/16 this time. I have to wait til two days off clomid to start opks or I can get a false positive, so I will start to test on Tuesday. When are you going to test? When are you expecting o? How many more days of AF do yoy think you have?
> 
> I am going to do the musinex thing this month too. I have been having some weird o like cramping today on and off, which is odd. Wonder if it is just BC of clomid earlier.

Well, last time i o'd on cd 15, so 10 days til that, so like thurs the 29th and af should leave wed. i hope. could have super light days the next three days but i'm expecting her to hang around til then. I also guess we'll have to change the name of the thread again, as we'll all be testing in sept right? and just checked, annnnnnd fri the 13th at 30 days, is really when af should be due, so if i don't get it then, i'll test that weekend.


----------



## mommyxofxone

changed it to september ladies :)


----------



## emalou90

Woohoo


----------



## Overwhelmed

Woohoo for September Ladies. We had one in August- lets go for all in September. I have expected AF Sept. 9th, which is my birthday. Hopefully I will get a bfp as my birthday present. 

Done with clomid. Start taking musinex tomorrow and bding on a regular basis. Start opks tomorrow too. Doctor is next Monday and I think I will ask for a trigger shot. Had more of that weird o like pain today on and off- I read it is the follicles growing and is common on clomid. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Woohoo for September Ladies. We had one in August- lets go for all in September. I have expected AF Sept. 9th, which is my birthday. Hopefully I will get a bfp as my birthday present.
> 
> Done with clomid. Start taking musinex tomorrow and bding on a regular basis. Start opks tomorrow too. Doctor is next Monday and I think I will ask for a trigger shot. Had more of that weird o like pain today on and off- I read it is the follicles growing and is common on clomid.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

woo hoo to starting opks! i may take photos and share with you ladies to help me not miss it this time. And, i'm still on af. poooop. 

My bday is the 16th! and our anniversary is the 15th! so i'm testing the day before and hoping for an anniversary present for dh. :) I wouldn't tell him til sunday i think. IF i was pregnant. 

other than that just hanging out.


----------



## emalou90

That would be a lovely present mommyxofxone 

Overwhelmed : I'm not sure about the supplements you are taking so can't really comment but I do hope you get a birthday BFP :)

Im having lower abdomen aches, heavy, pulling. I haven't had o pains for years since having my implant put in. Due to ov in a few days but that's only been based on one ov and two periods since July.


----------



## Rozzer

I have sore boobs, i'm really cranky and I feel sick! 

However, not reading too much into any of the above because:
I always have sore boobs for whole 2ww based on last couple of cycles
Had a crappy day
Just ate 2 chocolate crackles with sprinkles.

I think I'm going to test on 27 or 29 August - 12 or 14dpo. Or maybe I should try to hold out for 1Sept :winkwink:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies. don't have time to catch up properly, dd wants to go go go!! will try to catch up later!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

emalou90 said:


> That would be a lovely present mommyxofxone
> 
> Overwhelmed : I'm not sure about the supplements you are taking so can't really comment but I do hope you get a birthday BFP :)
> 
> Im having lower abdomen aches, heavy, pulling. I haven't had o pains for years since having my implant put in. Due to ov in a few days but that's only been based on one ov and two periods since July.


Woooo hoooo getting ready to o huh? that's awesome!



Rozzer said:


> I have sore boobs, i'm really cranky and I feel sick!
> 
> However, not reading too much into any of the above because:
> I always have sore boobs for whole 2ww based on last couple of cycles
> Had a crappy day
> Just ate 2 chocolate crackles with sprinkles.
> 
> I think I'm going to test on 27 or 29 August - 12 or 14dpo. Or maybe I should try to hold out for 1Sept :winkwink:


And i think those test times are good. I'm going to put you down for the 1st ok? 

i'm so very tired today! but i don't know why!!!


----------



## Rozzer

mommyxofxone said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> That would be a lovely present mommyxofxone
> 
> Overwhelmed : I'm not sure about the supplements you are taking so can't really comment but I do hope you get a birthday BFP :)
> 
> Im having lower abdomen aches, heavy, pulling. I haven't had o pains for years since having my implant put in. Due to ov in a few days but that's only been based on one ov and two periods since July.
> 
> 
> Woooo hoooo getting ready to o huh? that's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> I have sore boobs, i'm really cranky and I feel sick!
> 
> However, not reading too much into any of the above because:
> I always have sore boobs for whole 2ww based on last couple of cycles
> Had a crappy day
> Just ate 2 chocolate crackles with sprinkles.
> 
> I think I'm going to test on 27 or 29 August - 12 or 14dpo. Or maybe I should try to hold out for 1Sept :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And i think those test times are good. I'm going to put you down for the 1st ok?
> 
> i'm so very tired today! but i don't know why!!!Click to expand...

That's fine - although I'm totally likely to cave earlier!! :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- hopefully we will both have bfps as presents. 

Emma- sounds like o is right around the corner. 

Rozzer- those are all good signs. Sorry to hear you had a crummy day. 

Afm- neg opo today, but that was expected- only cd9. Less pain today or maybe just busy. Cm is starting to get more in supply and getting closer to the right consistency.


----------



## mommyxofxone

that would be great wouldn't it? and af is supposed to be gone tomorrow!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi ladies, could I join?

I am hoping to be able to test in September but I am currently waiting for AF to show up so I can start a new cycle. I've been having a heck of a time getting my cycles to regulate after being on depo and bcp for the last 2.5 years. I am currently on cd 63 and started taking vitex yesterday so hopefully that will help bring on AF and get my next cycle started (and shorter would be great!). I guess if I start AF in the next week or 2, I will aim to test around the end of September even though I will not really know when I am officially late. I started charting BBT and will be using OPKs next cycle.

Baby dust to all you deserving women!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Hi ladies, could I join?
> 
> I am hoping to be able to test in September but I am currently waiting for AF to show up so I can start a new cycle. I've been having a heck of a time getting my cycles to regulate after being on depo and bcp for the last 2.5 years. I am currently on cd 63 and started taking vitex yesterday so hopefully that will help bring on AF and get my next cycle started (and shorter would be great!). I guess if I start AF in the next week or 2, I will aim to test around the end of September even though I will not really know when I am officially late. I started charting BBT and will be using OPKs next cycle.
> 
> Baby dust to all you deserving women!

:wave: welcome hun!!!! glad to have you! 



hope everyone is well today. af is officially gone. thank goodness.

going on vacay tonight, and need to get packing, but i have a migraine and moving makes my head hurt, so i've been sitting here in pain!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks! I'm sorry you have a migraine, they are the worst...hope you feel better by tonight and have a great time on vacation !


----------



## Overwhelmed

Lota-welcome. Hope the shot works and you get your af(probably one of the few times you want AF when ttcing).

Mommy- hooray for no more AF and for vacay. Have fun. 

Nothin new here. Beg opk but not expecting o til like Tuesday anyway.


----------



## Rozzer

I'm 7dpo today.

I feel like this is it but am trying not to get my hopes up too much and not stressing. 
I am feeling impatient and want to test! Roll on next week!


----------



## Overwhelmed

So excited! Stay strong- don't test. Fxed


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks overwhelmed - I feel so silly complaining to people that i have not had my period but I just want to start fresh!

Rozzer - fx'd you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - have a wonderful vacay!

Lota - welcome!

Afm - we have hit a snag here. Took DS to the dr today as he was covered in red marks and dh was convinced it was chicken pox. Luckily it wasn't but the dr said we need to get vaccinated, especially before I get pregnant (long story short - DS had a measles scare, very bad times in a premmie, hospital stay and immunoglobin transfusion...I got tested for my immunity to childhood diseases and while I am immune to measles, I'm not immune to chicken pox).

I told the dr we are trying and he said I can't get the vaccination if pregnant. We are booked in (DS and I) for jabs next Thursday, the day AF is due, so I should hopefully know either way by then but if I get the vaccination I need the second one in 6weeks so that puts me out for the next cycle.

I don't know what to hope for as apparently if you get chicken pox in pregnancy it can cause complications and goodness knows I had enough of those last time without cp. And last time I didn't have much to do with children but this time I have a very busy and active toddler.

I know there is nothing to do but wait...and try not to worry. Sigh, could do without this!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Lota- I didn't get AF for almost 2 years with P and it was spotty ever since until I started clomid, so I feel your pain. 

Rozzer- stay strong. God has a plan. We may not always agree with it but it is there for a reason. However it works out it will eventually be for the best. 

Afm- blinky smile face today- hopefully I don't get the full smile until Monday (that's my doctor).


----------



## Rozzer

I feel very discouraged. After feeling quite positive about this month, I caved and tested last night with an ic. Hubby and I both thought we *might* see something. I didn't get too excited but tested this morning with fmu on a frer and :bfn:

However, that was at 4am so when I woke again at 9am I did a different ic and again think I *might* see a hint of something.

I know I'm testing early at 10dpo and implantation, if it happened, might have only been yesterday (most common day according to countdowntopregnancy) and I got a bfn with DS before getting my bfp at 13 days after conception (I know this because we were long distance so it HAD to be that day) but I feel like I'm clutching at straws, and in need of the TTC equivalent of He's just not that into you ie if he's not calling you, he's not into you...if your test gives you a bfn, then you're just not pregnant. Why do women do this to themselves?

Hubby is not helping. He thinks I'm nuts for making him look over and over at the test last night and told me he thinks we're not pregnant. 

I know whether I get pregnant this cycle has NOTHING to do with when I test and I think I am just hoping so much because I really don't want to have to miss next cycle with this stupid chicken pox vaccine. 6 weeks feels like forever to someone who is TTC.

I'm trying to look at the positives: gives us time to get into a better financial position, I might get to tick off some career goals before we have our next baby, I'll have more leave, it gives me 6 weeks to get healthy and lose some of the 10kg I have put on since last year.

Some how, none of that makes me feel any better :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh sweetie- it is still early, hang in there. I know what you mean by the he's just not that into you metaphor. Sometimes it feels like we are stalking someone who is just not into us. Whatever happens it will be for the best. Just keep up the hope.


----------



## Rozzer

Ok, weirdly I am now feeling a lot more chilled about today.

Took DS to brunch with two close friends and when I got home at 1:30pm I had two spots of red cm on my liner (sorry for the tmi). My initial thought was AF was starting early (according to ff not due until Thurs/Fri, but that's with a 14 day LP. Ovufriend and Ctp thought I had a 10/11 day LP last month, in which case AF was almost bang on time.

I have been almost religiously checking but there has been no more spots and no blood around my cervix (more tmi, sorry). And it's now 9:30pm

I also couldn't eat the bacon dh made for breakfast, or the stir fry he made for dinner because they were way too salty. And I am normally the queen of salt.

I don't know if this is good or not, but I am much more relaxed and realise there is nothing I can do now to change things so I just need to go with the flow (or rather, hopefully not lol!)

Plus either way I can't test until Wed so the need to poas has abated. 

Whew! Just going to be zen and chilled and see how things go ( hope this lasts!)


----------



## Overwhelmed

That sounds awesome. Fxed


----------



## emalou90

Rozz - sounding positive! Only a few more days then test again xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Lota-welcome. Hope the shot works and you get your af(probably one of the few times you want AF when ttcing).
> 
> Mommy- hooray for no more AF and for vacay. Have fun.
> 
> Nothin new here. Beg opk but not expecting o til like Tuesday anyway.

expecting o here on thurs. starting to get mild o cramps already this cycle. 





Rozzer said:


> Mommy - have a wonderful vacay!
> 
> Lota - welcome!
> 
> Afm - we have hit a snag here. Took DS to the dr today as he was covered in red marks and dh was convinced it was chicken pox. Luckily it wasn't but the dr said we need to get vaccinated, especially before I get pregnant (long story short - DS had a measles scare, very bad times in a premmie, hospital stay and immunoglobin transfusion...I got tested for my immunity to childhood diseases and while I am immune to measles, I'm not immune to chicken pox).
> 
> I told the dr we are trying and he said I can't get the vaccination if pregnant. We are booked in (DS and I) for jabs next Thursday, the day AF is due, so I should hopefully know either way by then but if I get the vaccination I need the second one in 6weeks so that puts me out for the next cycle.
> 
> I don't know what to hope for as apparently if you get chicken pox in pregnancy it can cause complications and goodness knows I had enough of those last time without cp. And last time I didn't have much to do with children but this time I have a very busy and active toddler.
> 
> I know there is nothing to do but wait...and try not to worry. Sigh, could do without this!

oh no hun that sucks!!! i'm so sorry! but better to get it now i guess. i had the chicken pox twice as a child. did you have to ask for test to check for childhood disease immunity? or is that something they run standard? Just curious because i don't remember having it done or being told if they did have it done.



Rozzer said:


> I feel very discouraged. After feeling quite positive about this month, I caved and tested last night with an ic. Hubby and I both thought we *might* see something. I didn't get too excited but tested this morning with fmu on a frer and :bfn:
> 
> However, that was at 4am so when I woke again at 9am I did a different ic and again think I *might* see a hint of something.
> 
> I know I'm testing early at 10dpo and implantation, if it happened, might have only been yesterday (most common day according to countdowntopregnancy) and I got a bfn with DS before getting my bfp at 13 days after conception (I know this because we were long distance so it HAD to be that day) but I feel like I'm clutching at straws, and in need of the TTC equivalent of He's just not that into you ie if he's not calling you, he's not into you...if your test gives you a bfn, then you're just not pregnant. Why do women do this to themselves?
> 
> Hubby is not helping. He thinks I'm nuts for making him look over and over at the test last night and told me he thinks we're not pregnant.
> 
> I know whether I get pregnant this cycle has NOTHING to do with when I test and I think I am just hoping so much because I really don't want to have to miss next cycle with this stupid chicken pox vaccine. 6 weeks feels like forever to someone who is TTC.
> 
> I'm trying to look at the positives: gives us time to get into a better financial position, I might get to tick off some career goals before we have our next baby, I'll have more leave, it gives me 6 weeks to get healthy and lose some of the 10kg I have put on since last year.
> 
> Some how, none of that makes me feel any better :(

i'm so sorry hun. remember, i got a neg at 10dpo with dd and a pos at 12dpo. when is af due again?



Rozzer said:


> Ok, weirdly I am now feeling a lot more chilled about today.
> 
> Took DS to brunch with two close friends and when I got home at 1:30pm I had two spots of red cm on my liner (sorry for the tmi). My initial thought was AF was starting early (according to ff not due until Thurs/Fri, but that's with a 14 day LP. Ovufriend and Ctp thought I had a 10/11 day LP last month, in which case AF was almost bang on time.
> 
> I have been almost religiously checking but there has been no more spots and no blood around my cervix (more tmi, sorry). And it's now 9:30pm
> 
> I also couldn't eat the bacon dh made for breakfast, or the stir fry he made for dinner because they were way too salty. And I am normally the queen of salt.
> 
> I don't know if this is good or not, but I am much more relaxed and realise there is nothing I can do now to change things so I just need to go with the flow (or rather, hopefully not lol!)
> 
> Plus either way I can't test until Wed so the need to poas has abated.
> 
> Whew! Just going to be zen and chilled and see how things go ( hope this lasts!)

proud of you for being chill and not testing again. I"m like you though, one neg just kind of makes me really really not want to test at all again. terrible. 





Hope all you ladies are well, we're home, very happy about that. dd asked to go to bed, and dh passed out on the couch. im just hanging out and catching up with bnb! 

cd 11 here, O should be on cd 15 (thurs) so starting my first opk of the week tonight. back to reg. temping and ferning scope in the am. :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- welcome back. 

I am having o cramping too, but still no pos opk- I am on day 14. I have my doctor tomorrow after work. If I don't have a pos opk tomorrow morning, I am going to ask about the trigger shot and extending my LP (mine has only been like 11 days).


----------



## mommyxofxone

did my first opk today too- and neg. but the line is starting so that's good at least


----------



## Overwhelmed

Pos opk today! Here we go. Now to see what doc says.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh that's great overwhelmed!!!!! I got partial ferning this morning, so hoping i'm still on track to o on cd 15 since they say it can occur 3-4 days from o, on either side. wonder if it'll be like last time? I also now caught it early enough that i can tell it's definitely PARTIAL and i will know what full looks like when i hit that. Soon i hope. 

we dtd last night and will again tomorrow (as we're doing eod) and then thursday will be O day hopefully so we can hit those three nights and use our softcups. 

really hoping it's our month (for all of us!!!)



@emmalou how are you feeling? 

@rozzer your chart looks great!!! (from what i can see lol)


----------



## emalou90

You ladies deserve your BFP with all the effort that is going into it :flower:

I'm feeling ok thanks mommyxofxone 
My boobs are feeling a bit sensitive but it's only 2dpo so I doubt it's anything haha.
Tomorrow at work, and the next three days settling in DD to her new nursery so that'll take my mind off it x


----------



## mommyxofxone

no matter what i try to do i never can seem to get my mind off it!!!


----------



## emalou90

Think Im going to go crazy - all I do is trawl through buggies, cots and baby clothes on the web... I nuts already


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - welcome back! The only reason I got the tests for immunity to childhood diseases is my premmie son got exposed to measles during an epidemic, which was a huge mare at the time! It was done as a precaution.

Overwhelmed - yay for pos opk, good luck at dr!

Emalou - have fun at work!

Afm - had a redder tinged cm overnight and temp drop today. Although it is freezing here. I have no idea what's going on but think AF may show soon :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- sounds good. I still don't understand the ferning thing. What is a partial? 

Rozzer- could be an implantation dip?

Ema- good luck at work

Afm- doc apt went well- one follicle this time at 2.2. Doc said I should o tonight. Interestingly enough he said that temps are not all that accurate. He said sometimes it can take a couple days to go up after ovulation.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Mommy - welcome back! The only reason I got the tests for immunity to childhood diseases is my premmie son got exposed to measles during an epidemic, which was a huge mare at the time! It was done as a precaution.
> 
> Overwhelmed - yay for pos opk, good luck at dr!
> 
> Emalou - have fun at work!
> 
> Afm - had a redder tinged cm overnight and temp drop today. Although it is freezing here. I have no idea what's going on but think AF may show soon :(

oh no, fx'd that it was a fluke and not af. 



Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- sounds good. I still don't understand the ferning thing. What is a partial?
> 
> Rozzer- could be an implantation dip?
> 
> Ema- good luck at work
> 
> Afm- doc apt went well- one follicle this time at 2.2. Doc said I should o tonight. Interestingly enough he said that temps are not all that accurate. He said sometimes it can take a couple days to go up after ovulation.

partial just means well, it's not full ferning... Full ferning is where it looks like a fern plant on your microscope, and partial means only part of it is fern like and there are blotches in other places, so not complete fern plant.. and that means O is coming but you're not fertile yet. but usually you are 3-4 days after you first see partial ferning. Sooooo soooon!!! 

And wow about the temps going up a couple days, very very odd!!!! and what does the folicle mean?


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed - yay for o tonight. Exciting!! :) 

Mommy - hope for a full fern soon!

Afm - more on and off spotting during the day, very very light (and nothing like my period) and it seems to have stopped now. I have no idea what's going on!
Mum thought it might be something trying to implant which hasn't taken?

AF due on Thursday, so I guess I just wait and see and hope for no more spotting and a temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi ladies..just checking in, cd 69 here. I have on and off cramps all the time which always makes me think af is about to show and then nothing happens :(

rozzer - fx'd the witch stays away and you get your BFP this month!

mommy - yay for the partial, better get to BDing

emalou - I feel the same way when I catch myself on the internet with a whole shopping cart of baby stuff!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@rozzer oh fx'd it's implantation!!! it looks like a minor temp dip in your chart today? very hard to see on the thumbnail, but hoping you get that bfp soon. are you testing soon?

@lota cd 69?! my gosh!!! i can't believe still no sign of anything?! i really hope something happens for you soon, i'd be insane by now.


afm, this morning cp is lower, ferning is getting fuller and better so hopefully tomorrow or thursday i'll get the all clear from that I SHOULD be o'ing on thursday, so we're going to dtd wed-sun if we can, to try to make sure we catch it, and use softcups. Will be starting opks twice a day tomorrow and thursday (as i don't have a ton) and hopefully will catch the surge this time.


any sign of overwhelmed? Hey did you get to bd last evening hun?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I do feel like I'm going insane. I am feeling frustrated with my body at this point, I feel like I gave myself extra time for my body to get rid of the BC hormones, I started taking prenatal vitamins in June and I was so excited to start trying and now I can't even get af to show so I can't actually start my first REAL cycle of TTC. At this point I don't even think I have ovulated in the last 7 months. grrr...sorry for the pity party just needed to get it out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

no pity party hun, i completely understand. don't feel bad, we're here for venting. that's what it's about :)


----------



## Rozzer

Lota - mommy is right, it's not a pity party and that is exactly what we're here for!

Mommy - eep, exciting. Hope you catch the surge and the eggy!

Afm - temp has dropped again today, and judging by the amount of red I think I can safely say I'm out this month :(
AF is lighter than usual but may pick up during the day. Stink.

One of my very good friends (we were going to be baby buddies) is pregnant. Really, really happy for her but also a little sad. I'm not even going to get into all the fb announcements at the moment.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh Rozzer i just saw your chart updated :( i'm so sorry.

where is overwhelmed? hope she is ok.


Also, saw Morgan posted in another thread we're in together, and she had a bad bleed last night, went to ER this am, and they think it's Etopic. i saw that was written at 1 pm, and no updates since the specialists were going in to talk to her. :( So i don't know what's going on as of yet but if you pray, be praying for her. and if not, send her good thoughts and vibes please.



afm, taking opk at 8, will update you ladies. will take a photo if anything worth looking at.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm alive. Working, and church, and classes started yesterday for me, but I am alive. :)

Mommy- yeah for almost having o! Almost there! Get to bding early- I think sperm can live 5 days or something crazy like that. 

Rozzer- Oh no! have you tested again just to be sure? 

Lota- It is not a pity party. have you had all your hormone levels tested? Do they know why your cycle is so long? 

Mommy- If you talk with morgan (or if she is till checking this) let her know I had a etopic if she wants to talk. I hope that is not what it is and that everything is okay. 

AFM- When on clomid they check in one of two ways to see if you Oed. One is day 21 testing and the other is an u/s at day 14 to check your follicles. My docs do the u/s (which I am happy about or I would be obsessing until day 21 and then waiting for the results to come back). As you all know the egg is released from a follicle each month that grows. For the follicle to be considered mature enough to release an egg it must be 1.7, but most docs want at least 1.8. When it reaches 2.0 and up it means o is very very close. My follicle size yesterday was 2.2- a good sign. All that means though is that I am actually ovulating- nothing else. I think I oed last night. I have not had any cramping today and my temp was up .2 (I know not super high but P woke up screaming at 3:30 and I wake up at 5:30 for work and test). We BDed Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, and hopefully tonight if I have the energy. If it doesn't work this time they are increasing me to 100mg to try an increase my cycle length (I have a short LP with a possible LP defect- awesome) and DH needs to do a semen analysis (he is trilled). If that doesn't work in one cycle, then I have to do a dye test on my tubes, which I have heard is painful. Basically, I really hope this month is it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh ok! glad you have probably o'd, and seem to seriously have covered your bases!!!

We are taking the night off, and then going to bd tomorrow through sunday, because i should be o'ing thursday or friday... so hoping we catch it easily. I just don't think i have the heart to go through this very long this time. 

I still haven't seen anything from Morgan, and i'm pretty worried about it, i hope she's ok. :( i don't know much about them, sounds scary though


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! I'm officially in the TWW as of tomorrow evening (if the OPK is negative tomorrow morning). I feel like I did O today (got my surge and +OPK), so I'll be testing on Sept 11th, or sooner if I can't hold out that long. 

KMFX for all of you! :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hello Tori.

My temps spiked this morning (97.6) so I def oed. I think it was on Monday night and temps just didn't rise enough by yesterday morning. That is when I stopped feeling o cramps. We did not bd last night (way too tired) but I think we did about everything we could. Plus my cm was back to sticky and dry last night (sorry tmi). Now we just pray and wait.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed - yay for o'ing, I so hope this is your cycle for your bfp! Sounds like you've covered all your bases. Good luck!

Mommy - oh my goodness, poor Morgan. Definitely thinking of her, let us know if you get any updates. 
Also, can you please move me to testing on Sept 28 for next time? Thank you!

Tori - good luck!

Afm - gushing, rivers, oceans. That is all. 
Feeling ok all in all, a new cycle a new beginning and I'm hoping for a bfp for my birthday (2 Oct)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Lol...funny how all of our birthdays are around when we are testing next. I hope we all get wonderful bday presents.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies! :coffee:

Overwhelmed - I tried calling 2 doctors but since we haven't even technically tried for one whole cycle they won't see me until its been 6 months and I'm still not pregnant. I was on the depo shot for a year between 2011 and 2012 but it has been 18 months since my last injection so I was hoping that my body would have been back to normal by now. Yay to you for O'ing, when are you going to test??

Mommy - catch that eggie!!

Tori - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I definitely couldn't wait that long but hopefully time flies the next 2 weeks.

Rozzer - sorry the witch got you, babydust to you for the next cycle...a BFP would be the best bday present ever!

I read somewhere online that drinking parsley tea can help bring on af so I'm going to try that tonight. I'm just so ready for a new cycle


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori0713 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm officially in the TWW as of tomorrow evening (if the OPK is negative tomorrow morning). I feel like I did O today (got my surge and +OPK), so I'll be testing on Sept 11th, or sooner if I can't hold out that long.
> 
> KMFX for all of you! :)

added you to the test dates :) Sept seems so far off yet its right around the corner! insane.



Overwhelmed said:


> Hello Tori.
> 
> My temps spiked this morning (97.6) so I def oed. I think it was on Monday night and temps just didn't rise enough by yesterday morning. That is when I stopped feeling o cramps. We did not bd last night (way too tired) but I think we did about everything we could. Plus my cm was back to sticky and dry last night (sorry tmi). Now we just pray and wait.

I really hope you caught it this time. I should be right behind you with o. I'm so nervous that i'm not going to get a pos opk this time again. yesterdays was lighter than the day before. i'm taking two this time though. hoping that i manage to catch it. so frustrating. all of this ttc business.



Rozzer said:


> Overwhelmed - yay for o'ing, I so hope this is your cycle for your bfp! Sounds like you've covered all your bases. Good luck!
> 
> Mommy - oh my goodness, poor Morgan. Definitely thinking of her, let us know if you get any updates.
> Also, can you please move me to testing on Sept 28 for next time? Thank you!
> 
> Tori - good luck!
> 
> Afm - gushing, rivers, oceans. That is all.
> Feeling ok all in all, a new cycle a new beginning and I'm hoping for a bfp for my birthday (2 Oct)

heard from Morgan, the doc in the er told her it wasn't a normal pregnancy, the obgyn specialist told her it's too early to tell. no more bleeding (which brought her in in the first place) and apparently her hcg levels were 30000 which well, isn't normally that high for 5 weeks and for an etopic. SO they want to do blood tomorrow after work and see if it doubled to 60000. she is wondering if it was twins and lost one. they have not been able to explain the bleed, so right now she's just waiting.



Overwhelmed said:


> Lol...funny how all of our birthdays are around when we are testing next. I hope we all get wonderful bday presents.

that is pretty funny, and hoping that we do get lovely presents!!!! what a great lot that would be! bd your hearts out girls. 



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Morning Ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Overwhelmed - I tried calling 2 doctors but since we haven't even technically tried for one whole cycle they won't see me until its been 6 months and I'm still not pregnant. I was on the depo shot for a year between 2011 and 2012 but it has been 18 months since my last injection so I was hoping that my body would have been back to normal by now. Yay to you for O'ing, when are you going to test??
> 
> Mommy - catch that eggie!!
> 
> Tori - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I definitely couldn't wait that long but hopefully time flies the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Rozzer - sorry the witch got you, babydust to you for the next cycle...a BFP would be the best bday present ever!
> 
> I read somewhere online that drinking parsley tea can help bring on af so I'm going to try that tonight. I'm just so ready for a new cycle

parsley tea? sounds gross lol!!! 




afm, ferning is leaving, cp went up higher, missed my temp time by an hour- i was SO pissed off. i didn't even hear dh get up or i'd have tested then, so my temp is probably slightly higher than it should be (i know i didn't o yet though) going to start my first opk at noon, then take the second at 8 when i normally take it. hoping to catch it.


----------



## tori0713

Lots of baby dust for all of you ladies! Hurry up September!

Anyone set to O shortly? I had a definite surge this morning in my SMU, just waiting to take another OPK with my TMU, since it's finally been 2 hours. Hoping to get lots of BDing in the next few days.

How do you ladies keep busy, I am going insane already and my TWW starts tonight, ugh!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i am supposed to o tomorrow or friday, but i really don't know. My opks are so light, i'm really concerned i'm not going to get a pos. 

o cramping though.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tried to multi-quote, but got too confused. 

Mommy- O cramping is good. I don't know anything about ferning, but I have read that it can be really hard to interpret and can have weird things happen, so I wouldn't be too concerned. I think if you test twice a day, you should catch it. They say O cramps can start like 5 days prior. Hang in there, I am sure you will get it soon. You are usually right behind me. 

RE Morgan: that happened to my sister-in-law. They were preg. with twins and lost the one early. They went on to have a totally normal pregnancy with the other and have a beautiful one year old now. I hope that she is okay and her numbers go up. 

Tori- I don't know how I kept busy over the summer, but now I am back at work and the time goes by much faster. 

Lota- that stinks. Have you seen just a GP for any testing? Is it normal for it to take a while after the depo shot to get your period? It just seems odd they wont test since there are so many reasons for not getting it that are totally fixable (thyroid, stress, weight loss, exercise....). I hope you get it soon! I am testing on either the 8th or 10th. 

Rozzer- that is right- new cycle new hope. 

AFM- nothing :shrug: just in the TWW and the early stages of it. Only 13 more days til testing. I don't think I want to test on my b-day (9/9) because I don't want to be down on my bday if it is a bfn.


----------



## emalou90

That's a good idea overwhelmed. Hold out until afterwards because if its a BFP it'll be a great late birthday present and if not, AF will show and it'll start again, but hopefully not! Finger crossed xx


----------



## tori0713

That's great Overwhelmed! I'll be testing in 13 days, too! I'm still looking for work (we moved to an area that's very hard for teachers to find jobs) and am going to find some kind of Pinterest project to keep me busy. I've been really reorganizing things in our house to make way for potential baby items when the time comes!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Tried to multi-quote, but got too confused.
> 
> Mommy- O cramping is good. I don't know anything about ferning, but I have read that it can be really hard to interpret and can have weird things happen, so I wouldn't be too concerned. I think if you test twice a day, you should catch it. They say O cramps can start like 5 days prior. Hang in there, I am sure you will get it soon. You are usually right behind me.
> 
> RE Morgan: that happened to my sister-in-law. They were preg. with twins and lost the one early. They went on to have a totally normal pregnancy with the other and have a beautiful one year old now. I hope that she is okay and her numbers go up.
> 
> Tori- I don't know how I kept busy over the summer, but now I am back at work and the time goes by much faster.
> 
> Lota- that stinks. Have you seen just a GP for any testing? Is it normal for it to take a while after the depo shot to get your period? It just seems odd they wont test since there are so many reasons for not getting it that are totally fixable (thyroid, stress, weight loss, exercise....). I hope you get it soon! I am testing on either the 8th or 10th.
> 
> Rozzer- that is right- new cycle new hope.
> 
> AFM- nothing :shrug: just in the TWW and the early stages of it. Only 13 more days til testing. I don't think I want to test on my b-day (9/9) because I don't want to be down on my bday if it is a bfn.

the ferning can show up 3-4 days prior to o apparently from what i've read, so that makes sense. happened last month, all this is ridiculous. my lines have gotten LIGHTER instead of darker, convinced i'm going to miss the surge and i'm going to be out again this month. i just have no hope/faith in any of this. countdown to pregnancy was saying i should be o'ing between day 11-17 based on the info i put in, and we know it didn't happen yet so hanging on to that. And i agree, maybe you should test the day after your bday???


----------



## Jalanis22

Add me for sept 11 good luckk all .


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- my lines go from darker to lighter and darker again. Try not to get too stressed (easier said than done right?) You will probably get your pos tomorrow or Friday. Are you drinking a lot before you test?


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy my tests were a bit all over the place too. I'm going to try the cb digital ones this month I think. Just to see if they're easier.
I also ordered some maca to put in my morning smoothie.
I've yet to go to the gym and eating too much chocolate but otherwise healthy plan going well! ;)

So exciting for all your o days, catch that eggy!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Clearblue are super easy and straight forward. Just have to use FMU. And you can still look at the lines if you want when you take the stick out. 

What is maca?

Slight temp drip (97.4). This am, but I have a cover now of like 97.3. Dh woke me up around 2:30 and then P around 3:30 and then alarm around 5:30- so that may be why.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- my lines go from darker to lighter and darker again. Try not to get too stressed (easier said than done right?) You will probably get your pos tomorrow or Friday. Are you drinking a lot before you test?

done! :)



Rozzer said:


> Mommy my tests were a bit all over the place too. I'm going to try the cb digital ones this month I think. Just to see if they're easier.
> I also ordered some maca to put in my morning smoothie.
> I've yet to go to the gym and eating too much chocolate but otherwise healthy plan going well! ;)
> 
> So exciting for all your o days, catch that eggy!

yeah i'm at this point doing them for fun. i'm going by what i feel my body is telling me instead! :) much better that way!



Overwhelmed said:


> Clearblue are super easy and straight forward. Just have to use FMU. And you can still look at the lines if you want when you take the stick out.
> 
> What is maca?
> 
> Slight temp drip (97.4). This am, but I have a cover now of like 97.3. Dh woke me up around 2:30 and then P around 3:30 and then alarm around 5:30- so that may be why.

just can't afford clearblue! or rather, feel too guilty buying them! i'm cheap. lol. But yeah, i bet your temps are screwed up from the random waking :(


my temp dropped today, good, cp is in perfect position, i even got ewcm last night! i was thrilled (hilarious to be so happy about cm) and we dtd, and softcupped that sucker. hoping that was as i needed. so one day down. and just waiting. taking it easy with the opks and not relying on them like i did last cycle. just taking them 'for fun' or to see if i can see anything. if i get a positive that'll be thrilling but i'm not worrying about it. at least i know i didn't O yet. and we'll get our bding in as needed. trying not to stress. and i feel so much better.


----------



## Rozzer

Yay mommy, that's awesome! Fingers crossed! 

I'm thinking the digital ones with smileys...have you used those?
Maca is a Peruvian superfood meant to help with fertility and hormone balance. This is the one I got https://www.matakanasuperfoods.com/...tuemart/maca-root-powder-300g-detail?Itemid=0


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy-Yes, the clear blue ones are those with the happy face- that is what I use. But when you take the test strip out of the reader, you can still see the lines. They are also nice because you get a flashy before you O. But, yes mommy- they are expensive. I hope I don't have to buy anymore. 

I have never heard of Maca, but I am afraid to use anything because of my thyroid and the clomid. 

mommy- hooray! everything sounds good. now get to it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok ladies what's the verdict? should i consider it positive? way darker than my afternoon one, and like nothing i had last cycle. i think i should say we're there!
 



Attached Files:







0829032009.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Overwhelmed

Definitly positive! Hooray!


----------



## tori0713

Looks positive to me!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies!!


----------



## Rozzer

Whoop, definitely positive! Yay!!


----------



## emalou90

Hooray get bding mommy! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. done and done. so far this week we've dtd sun, mon, skipped tues, wed, thurs, and will again tonight and tomorrow if poor dh can keep up. he was so tired last night but i explained the positive test.

and then i didn't get a huge temp spike today but it IS going up, so fx'd we caught the surge and all is well. 

so looking forward to being in the tww.


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for you! I was having trouble keeping up with my DH when I would show him close to positive tests. He definitely enjoyed all the BDing and now I'm just happy to have a chance to break for a while! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

mid day opk from me looks only slightly darker than last nights. i guess i can say that's another positive?
 



Attached Files:







0830031233.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- def positive. Sounds like you have you bases covered. Remember what the doc said- it can take 2-3 days sometimes for temp to spike. 
Tori- I'm right there with you. I get exhausted. 

Afm- temps up to 97.7 today. My boobs have been hurting a little today but could be from wearing a different bra. On our way to Disney for the weekend.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh sure overwhelmed, you're just off to disney! lol!!! i wish i could just be off to disney like that! it's a flight for me! jeez. so not fair.

:) the signs do sound good though!!!!!


tonights opk is in here- the color in person is slightly lighter than this afternoons, hoping tonight is the night because i'm in so much pain from cramps i can feel it in my leg. my back hurts, my nips are sore, it's screaming OVULATION!!!! so i 'm hoping it's soon dear lord i'm in pain. everything freaking hurts!!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rozzer

Hope ovulation is soon so you're not in pain! Sounds awful!

I'm planning to go for a run tomorrow morning. Healthy living time! 

I've put on about 10 kg since our wedding in Feb so want to get back into shape. Something else to focus on besides TTC too. Got to be good!


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> Oh sure overwhelmed, you're just off to disney! lol!!! i wish i could just be off to disney like that! it's a flight for me! jeez. so not fair.
> 
> :) the signs do sound good though!!!!!
> 
> 
> tonights opk is in here- the color in person is slightly lighter than this afternoons, hoping tonight is the night because i'm in so much pain from cramps i can feel it in my leg. my back hurts, my nips are sore, it's screaming OVULATION!!!! so i 'm hoping it's soon dear lord i'm in pain. everything freaking hurts!!


Lol...cant lie it is nice. We are only about an hour away. 

I hope you o soon. The cramping is the worst but it means you have a good size follicle in there. 

Roz- I love to run. Hopefully the weather is nicer where you are. We have been running in 95 degrees with 90% humidity. Only a little longer in the TWW. 

Nothing else new here. Temp was still good this morning. 5dpo


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Hope ovulation is soon so you're not in pain! Sounds awful!
> 
> I'm planning to go for a run tomorrow morning. Healthy living time!
> 
> I've put on about 10 kg since our wedding in Feb so want to get back into shape. Something else to focus on besides TTC too. Got to be good!

i lost all my weight after dd, but then gained it all back plus some. i used a website called loseit.com and kept track of calories, wound up losing 7 lbs. i recommend it!!! it's free! :)



Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Oh sure overwhelmed, you're just off to disney! lol!!! i wish i could just be off to disney like that! it's a flight for me! jeez. so not fair.
> 
> :) the signs do sound good though!!!!!
> 
> 
> tonights opk is in here- the color in person is slightly lighter than this afternoons, hoping tonight is the night because i'm in so much pain from cramps i can feel it in my leg. my back hurts, my nips are sore, it's screaming OVULATION!!!! so i 'm hoping it's soon dear lord i'm in pain. everything freaking hurts!!
> 
> 
> Lol...cant lie it is nice. We are only about an hour away.
> 
> I hope you o soon. The cramping is the worst but it means you have a good size follicle in there.
> 
> Roz- I love to run. Hopefully the weather is nicer where you are. We have been running in 95 degrees with 90% humidity. Only a little longer in the TWW.
> 
> Nothing else new here. Temp was still good this morning. 5dpoClick to expand...

i didn't know that about the follicle!!! that's good to know :) and yeah, so not fair about disney. i'm hoping my father says something about going down this october (he took me and dd in feb to visit his parents and we spent a day in disney) so i'm reallllllly hoping i can get back there in like oct or nov. we'll see. that would be so awesome.

hurrah for 5 dpo! you're so lucky to be in tww. i'm so not. 


my temp dropped this am, i keep thinking about what you told me how it can take time to show up with temps.

i have full ferning this am, but only minor cramping (this am i had none ) it's barely there, just a hint. nips are better, back is better (so far) and we'll just have to see. my temp plummeted instead to 96.8 and that's got me a tad down. i have like 1 or 2 opks left :( so i will test tonight at 8 and see if the color is gone and i can take it easy and wait.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I agree with mommy. There are tons of free webites out there for weight loss. Just be careful that you don't push it. If you start to push yourself and lose too fast it will actually stop ovulation. That was part of my problem. I went from 240 the day I delivered to 125 in about a year. It mad me stop ovulating and on top of it - I thought I was getting healthy for a new pregnancy only to find out my body fat went down too low and I actually had to put on about 20lbs. 

Mommy- if you come in Oct or Dec do the mickeys Halloween or Christmas party. It is a special ticket and is at night. You can do every ride and only wait in line for like 15 min max. And Oct has the food and wine fest in Epcot. 

On another note- those signs actually sound good. I read that some peoples temps drop at ovulation. Plus it sounds like all your bd got you covered. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Roz- I agree with mommy. There are tons of free webites out there for weight loss. Just be careful that you don't push it. If you start to push yourself and lose too fast it will actually stop ovulation. That was part of my problem. I went from 240 the day I delivered to 125 in about a year. It mad me stop ovulating and on top of it - I thought I was getting healthy for a new pregnancy only to find out my body fat went down too low and I actually had to put on about 20lbs.
> 
> Mommy- if you come in Oct or Dec do the mickeys Halloween or Christmas party. It is a special ticket and is at night. You can do every ride and only wait in line for like 15 min max. And Oct has the food and wine fest in Epcot.
> 
> On another note- those signs actually sound good. I read that some peoples temps drop at ovulation. Plus it sounds like all your bd got you covered.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

i hope you're right! i've not heard of the halloween party or christmas party! sounds awesome, does it cost a lot more? and 15 minutes max?! that's awesome!!!!! the day we went everything was like 70 minutes. ugggggggggh. why we only got to do 7 rides all day. :(


----------



## tori0713

Rozzer said:


> Hope ovulation is soon so you're not in pain! Sounds awful!
> 
> I'm planning to go for a run tomorrow morning. Healthy living time!
> 
> I've put on about 10 kg since our wedding in Feb so want to get back into shape. Something else to focus on besides TTC too. Got to be good!

After my husband got home from deployment, I put on a lot of weight, too then had surgery and lost a lot of weight fast. The doctor told me I had to put on weight, and now I work out at the gym 3x a week. Running isn't for me, but glad to know that someone else is working out during the TWW! I got so worried, my sister is a nurse and she was like you can't lift weights or do anything. Correct me if I'm wrong, but really I just can't do abs while I'm waiting?


----------



## tori0713

Mommy, I hope today is your day! I'm crossing my fingers and sending lots of baby dust!!

Overwhelmed, how are you today?

AFM, I'm just sitting here in the TWW at 3dpo. DH keeps asking when I'll test and it's so cute that I think he's more excited than I am. I have been having some pretty cool dreams, and two nights ago I had a dream that I got 3 BFPS and last night I dreamt I was a princess, it was very exciting, lol. My lower back is very achey and my nipples and breasts are sore, but I think that might be from the first month off BC in 7 years.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori0713 said:


> Mommy, I hope today is your day! I'm crossing my fingers and sending lots of baby dust!!
> 
> Overwhelmed, how are you today?
> 
> AFM, I'm just sitting here in the TWW at 3dpo. DH keeps asking when I'll test and it's so cute that I think he's more excited than I am. I have been having some pretty cool dreams, and two nights ago I had a dream that I got 3 BFPS and last night I dreamt I was a princess, it was very exciting, lol. My lower back is very achey and my nipples and breasts are sore, but I think that might be from the first month off BC in 7 years.

Thanks hun i hope the opk is lighter tonight so that i know it's done. 


at least you're in the tww!!! and that's adorable about dh asking about the test. i wonder if mine will even remember!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- it is an extra ticket but well worth it. They also do trick or treat at the Halloween and fake snow, and free cookies and hot chocolate at the Christmas. 

Toti- yes working out is fine as long as you don't overdo it. And no abs on the floor. Abs on a ball is fine. I wouldn't life too heavy of a weight. All your signs sound good. 

Afm- same old. I haven't really noticed anything different today except a lot of creamy cm. I was also busy all day though- 9 holes of golf and then the water park- so I haven't really paid attention.


----------



## Rozzer

tori0713 said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Hope ovulation is soon so you're not in pain! Sounds awful!
> 
> I'm planning to go for a run tomorrow morning. Healthy living time!
> 
> I've put on about 10 kg since our wedding in Feb so want to get back into shape. Something else to focus on besides TTC too. Got to be good!
> 
> After my husband got home from deployment, I put on a lot of weight, too then had surgery and lost a lot of weight fast. The doctor told me I had to put on weight, and now I work out at the gym 3x a week. Running isn't for me, but glad to know that someone else is working out during the TWW! I got so worried, my sister is a nurse and she was like you can't lift weights or do anything. Correct me if I'm wrong, but really I just can't do abs while I'm waiting?Click to expand...

I'm not in the tww at the moment but plan to continue working out sensibly when I am. I figure if we don't conceive this cycle then at least I'll be healthier for when we do.
Am feeling really sick from a car trip and actually just took an hpt, just to be sure. I knew it would be bfn and it was but the last time I got car sick was when I was pregnant!


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad you are staying busy!!! must be lovely there :) 

And took my last opk tonight, def off the surge now, the line is SO faint, so hoping i get my confirm tomorrow that i o'd.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies!!! hope you all are well!!! anything new ???

overwhelmed how's your temp this am??


afm, temp finally went up this am, i woke an hour before my alarm at 4- instead of 5.... but the temp was alreadly 97.7 so i think htat's good. looking at the temp adjuster it said i'd be about 97.9 if i woke at 5, so i'm happy. glad to give dh a break as he said i've sucked him dry :haha:

but we bd'd from saturday of last weekend- took off tuesday to recoop- then wed- through last night! so, we better have caught that egg! good lord!

will be testing the 14th, which will be 14dpo, (as long as i can manage that long) and think it's hilarious that my dpos will be going with the dates of the month lol!!


----------



## Buddysmum89

Im not actively trying but we had an accident a few weeks ago :blush:

AF is due on 5th September for me, and im not testing a day before!, anything i wait over that date is a true show of patience :D


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- did you get a full AF yet? 

Mommy- that's awesome! I feel the same way with all the bding. 

Afm- temp up still. Had some mild cramping today (6dpo) but could have been tummy stuff. Still set to test on the 10th. Hope that is the day.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Also- tmi but I just got out of the shower and checked- my cm is super creamy like conditioner (and no it wasn't real conditioner) and cervix is hard. I have never had this creamy of cm- ever. Again trying not to think too much but I hope...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Buddysmum89 said:


> Im not actively trying but we had an accident a few weeks ago :blush:
> 
> AF is due on 5th September for me, and im not testing a day before!, anything i wait over that date is a true show of patience :D

lol well hurrah for accidents! hope that if you get a bfp it's a good thing and you're both happy :)



Overwhelmed said:


> Roz- did you get a full AF yet?
> 
> Mommy- that's awesome! I feel the same way with all the bding.
> 
> Afm- temp up still. Had some mild cramping today (6dpo) but could have been tummy stuff. Still set to test on the 10th. Hope that is the day.

He actually pinched my bottom today and i was like 'seriously? haven't you had enough?!' i hope he desn't think sex every night will be a regular thing lol!! good lord, wears me out!!! we had been going about once a week on weekends lol! both so exhausted after him working all day and me having our extremely active toddler all day!!!

so glad about your temping being up!! and not too much longer til test days for us. hoping we'll get to be bump buddies. :) 

I've had some minor twinges and cramps in the left side since O too.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> Roz- did you get a full AF yet?
> 
> Mommy- that's awesome! I feel the same way with all the bding.
> 
> Afm- temp up still. Had some mild cramping today (6dpo) but could have been tummy stuff. Still set to test on the 10th. Hope that is the day.

Yeah got full flow on Wednesday last week, stink. I got my maca in the post today and will have with my morning smoothie. 
Went to the gym this morning, feel sore now! I didn't go too handout though.

Overwhelmed - whoop, that sounds promising. Fingers crossed! Also, glad you clarified it wasn't actually conditioner - lol!

Mommy - your dh sounds like a machine!! Fingers crossed its a happy birthday present for you.


----------



## tori0713

Rozzer: glad to hear your working out too! It definitely helps me stay sane :)

Overwhelmed: me too! This creamy CM was enough to need a panty liner this afternoon.

Mommy: my DH sounds like that too! I don't know how he did it before we were in the TWW. 

AFM: I'm at 5dpo and I've been wide awake since 2:15 this morning. I had to pee and can't go back to sleep. My lower back is still off and on crampy, and my nipples hurt so bad. Lots of creamy CM, too. Other than that nothing exciting going on, just wishing for next Saturday to be here so I can test.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozz- when do you start using the powder? Does it taste okay?

Mommy- my dh is the same. I'm glad they are all loving it. 

Tori- those are good signs.This cm is very strange.

Afm- 97.8 this morning. Actually read 98 but P crawled into bed so I am accounting for extra body heat. Sore throat started yesterday- don't want to get sick. And cramping (slight) all last night. I was holding P a lot though- we forgot the stroller.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Roz- did you get a full AF yet?
> 
> Mommy- that's awesome! I feel the same way with all the bding.
> 
> Afm- temp up still. Had some mild cramping today (6dpo) but could have been tummy stuff. Still set to test on the 10th. Hope that is the day.
> 
> 
> Yeah got full flow on Wednesday last week, stink. I got my maca in the post today and will have with my morning smoothie.
> Went to the gym this morning, feel sore now! I didn't go too handout though.
> 
> Overwhelmed - whoop, that sounds promising. Fingers crossed! Also, glad you clarified it wasn't actually conditioner - lol!
> 
> Mommy - your dh sounds like a machine!! Fingers crossed its a happy birthday present for you.Click to expand...

lol he's not usually! i guess he really liked last week lol!! he wasn't getting any last night though! i'm exhausted!!!!



Overwhelmed said:


> Rozz- when do you start using the powder? Does it taste okay?
> 
> Mommy- my dh is the same. I'm glad they are all loving it.
> 
> Tori- those are good signs.This cm is very strange.
> 
> Afm- 97.8 this morning. Actually read 98 but P crawled into bed so I am accounting for extra body heat. Sore throat started yesterday- don't want to get sick. And cramping (slight) all last night. I was holding P a lot though- we forgot the stroller.


woo hooo about for the temp still staying up there, the soreness could be early signs.

afm, i keep waking at 4 to temp instead of 5 UGH so my temps may be slightly under what they really are. They're only 97.7 though, not as high as i'd like. but still up so at least i o'd right? not much faith.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- why not much faith? A super high temp is no different from a slightly high temp.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- why not much faith? A super high temp is no different from a slightly high temp.

don't know. i just feel like no matter what, it's going to be a bfn. even with all the effort. esp. when you read the statistics. that even the healthiest people have only a 20% chance of a bfp even if they dtd every single day during their fertile period. Perfect timing does NOT mean bfp. so i'm just figuring that's me. so not going to get a bfp.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed - I'm going to put some in my morning smoothie today. It also has berries, baby spinach, lsa, coconut oil, banana and almond milk, and apparently maca has a nutty, vanilla like taste so hoping it just blends in. Honestly, it smells awful - like burning bottom!

Mommy - awww, hang in there love! You o'd and you've done everything you can. Try to stay positive, I'm sure you'll get your bfp soon! 

Tori - ooh not long to go for testing! Exciting and good luck!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozzer- lol burning but. I hope it didn't taste that way. 

Mommy- you have to have hope. It is about all we have. It will happen when the time is right. I do know how you feel ( we have been at it for 21 months now), but you have to keep hope.


----------



## tori0713

I am not feeling well at all, and I really hope it's a good reason for not feeling well (to me and everything I've read seems too early). I don't have much of an appetite, was having hot flashes all day, and still having my other symptoms of breast tenderness and sore nipples, I was up last night from 2-5a, and a very low backache. I just hope it's not AF wanting to show up early. DH even told me I looked like I was glowing. I'm really, really, really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I just feel different like something is up. I'm trying to convince myself that it's just withdrawal symptoms from the first month being off BC, especially with having "symptoms" this early. I am very much trying not to get my hopes up, but it's very hard when everyone around is hoping for you to be pregnant. I feel like I will disappoint everyone with a BFN.


----------



## emalou90

BFP for me  
Reasons for testing early and results on my journal as to not step on anyone's toes :hugs:
And speedy BFPS for you all xxxxx


----------



## Rozzer

Over - it didn't taste great to be honest. The smoothie mostly masked it though, and I think I put in too much so I have high hopes for tomorrow tasting better.

Emalou - whoop! Congratulations, that is fantastic news!

Tori - fingers crossed it is for the best reason.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Ema- hooray! Congrats!

Rozzer- I hope it tastes better today. Do you only drink it once a day?

Tori- keep up hope. How many dpo are you again? It could be really early signs. 

Afm- 8dpo, temp went up again 97.9 (highest it has been). I am pretty sure my cervix is closed too- if anything this is the first time it has felt like this.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, congrats again emma.

i'm so tired this am. we went to a baseball game yesterday and didn't get home til 10. dd has a playdate this am at 10, and i'm just so freaking tired i want to stay in my jammies.


but i gotta go get ready. :/ 


so i'll catch up properly later 

got my o confirm on ff today, 3dpo for me.


----------



## Rozzer

Over - yeah, the packet (and my smoothie recipe) say to have 1tbs daily, so I have it in the morning. Our stupid measuring spoons are marked wrong, hence yesterday's error. Will let you know if it's better today!
So exciting that your cp is different! I really hope that means you've got a bubba cooking!


Mommy - yay for crosshairs, that's fantastic! Hope the playdate goes/went well!

Afm - nothing much, AF has finished and now just waiting to o. I usually don't until cd17-21ish. Cd8 today. Will start taking opks on cd14 I think. Maybe cheaper ones before that (I got the cb digital).


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I have done that before. Hooray for AF being over. 
Mommy- how did the play date go? How are you feeling?
Afm- same little cramping and cm/cp. Not thinking too much, the only thing different from last cycle is the cp. Also feeling a little sick when eating lunch but could be because I eat with 68 middle school kids.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i feel nothing. jsut normal. :/

dh is really pissing me off though lately, he's just.... seems to be wrapped up in himself? i'll explain more later, right now i just am ignoring him.

plus i'm exhausted. playdate went well, then she skipped her normal nap and didn't go down til 4!! so we got paint for her room, put up the fall/halloween decor SUPER early, and then i started dinner, she finally went for a nap, i finished cooking, ate, did all the dishes, sat, and she woke up. !!!! 
then she's been in a crabby mood all evening. :/ just not super thrilled right now.


----------



## Rozzer

Aww mommy, that stinks. Hope dh sorts himself out and unwraps!!

Over - ha ha, I think that's enough to make anyone ill.

I am tired and cross today. People are doing my head in...grrrrrrr! 
Luckily not dh or DS, and I am planning to go and sulk in the bath


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- I'm sorry dh is is being a big poop. Hope things get better 

Rozz- hope you feel better today

Afm- a little down. Temp drop today (97.4) just above cover. But I am only cd 23 and 10 dpo. Usually I am 30days cd. Dh said he wants to go to doc next time (if we need to go) he doesn't understand why after 3 round of 100% percent knowing when we ovulate and bding all around it we are still not there. Been at it now for 21 months 3 with fertility.


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - I'm with over, hope dh has stopped being a big poop! Lol!

Over - oooo do you think it could be an implantation dip??? Fingers crossed it is, the timing is about right!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hoping it's implantation dip over!! that would be lovely.

dh kind of got a little better last night but didn't get a reason for his ass-like-ness.

and then my temps are sticking at 97.7. we did sleep with windows open and had the fan on so it was very cool in our room, so i'm not thinking too much into the temps right now, if i wake up to temp that's good but if not, i'm not going to do it either, and try not to think too much of them. they just get me down. and then i'm not symptom spotting as long as i can help it, and just waiting. 10 days til suspected af.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning ladies!

Emalou- Congrats on the BFP!!

over - hope its just an implantation dip, I'll keep my fx'd for you

mommy - when are you going to start testing??

afm - still on this lonnnngggg cycle, cd 77! i just scheduled a second opinion with a new doctor on Sept 18th which will be cd91 if I don't start AF by then. I am really hoping my body will straighten itself out soon, I feel like I am becoming a crazy obsessed person...I also ordered some maca root from Amazon so that should be here early next week.


----------



## mommyxofxone

@lota you know, it's funny it just happens like that, that we become so obsessed, probably making it worse for us and stressing us out and screwing up our cycles even more you know? ugh.


dd has begun with a little attitude! not sure where this is coming from. not liking it though. 

and starting testing for me will be one day before af. so 13 dpo and i will test. i only have 5 tests left. so i don't want to use them all, and i'm just not into that early bfn game some ladies like to play!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I hope it was an implantation dip.

Roz- how was the shake?

Mommy- windows open? I'm jealous- it is still in the 90s here. As far as temps, I feel you. And yes, wait to test. 

Lota- I think that is a good idea. You may need clomid or an injection to jump start it. 

I felt sick again around lunch time and way out of it today. Just not myself...


----------



## mommyxofxone

overwhelmed i'm really hoping it's a good sign your sickness and not just getting a bug. :/ thinking of you, and fx'd!

and yeah, it was 80 degrees outside, but there was a beautiful breeze blowing in from the north east, so i opened the front and back and it just blew in through the house and kept it in the 70s. beautiful. no chance of rain so sleeping with the windows open tonight too.

:) so glad. 

i imagine you don't get to do that often in FL?


----------



## tori0713

So much to catch up on, sorry I've been absent ladies!

Hope everyone had a great day today! KMFX for all of you :)

I'm going to be 8dpo tomorrow and probably going to be bad and test with an IC just because I want to POAS, lol.

AFM: I got a teaching position today, and I'm SOOO excited! I put off any prego symptoms or any type of feelings today only being 7dpo. Not really feeling too much here anymore, more like there's not really anything going on with my body, so I'm kinda feeling out this month.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- yeah. Not much of that down here. We do get some cold days in like Jan/Feb but they are only ever like 4 days at a time and then return to the 80s. How are you feeling?

Tori- congrats on the job! What grade/subject? Private or public? 

Afm- 10/11 dpo. Temp went back up to 97.7, so not sure what yesterday was. Still not feeling well this morning and super tired, but it is only 6am.


----------



## Rozzer

Over - sounds really promising!! Are you still planning to test on the 9 th?

Mommy - boo for dd getting attitude!

Tori - congrats on the job!

Lota - hope maca helps!

Afm - it's spring here, finally and we've hit a cold snap. Brr! 
My shake was better yesterday, not great today as substituted celery for banana, Bleurgh!
I am really upset because I got home and my husband had taken DS in to get a hair cut and all my babys beautiful curls are gone :( :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori0713 said:


> So much to catch up on, sorry I've been absent ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day today! KMFX for all of you :)
> 
> I'm going to be 8dpo tomorrow and probably going to be bad and test with an IC just because I want to POAS, lol.
> 
> AFM: I got a teaching position today, and I'm SOOO excited! I put off any prego symptoms or any type of feelings today only being 7dpo. Not really feeling too much here anymore, more like there's not really anything going on with my body, so I'm kinda feeling out this month.

wooo hooo congrats!!!! can't wait for you to test. :)



Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- yeah. Not much of that down here. We do get some cold days in like Jan/Feb but they are only ever like 4 days at a time and then return to the 80s. How are you feeling?
> 
> Tori- congrats on the job! What grade/subject? Private or public?
> 
> Afm- 10/11 dpo. Temp went back up to 97.7, so not sure what yesterday was. Still not feeling well this morning and super tired, but it is only 6am.


testing soon right? awesome about your temp!!!!! i'm feeling alright. like nothing. i have zero symptoms. :/



Rozzer said:


> Over - sounds really promising!! Are you still planning to test on the 9 th?
> 
> Mommy - boo for dd getting attitude!
> 
> Tori - congrats on the job!
> 
> Lota - hope maca helps!
> 
> Afm - it's spring here, finally and we've hit a cold snap. Brr!
> My shake was better yesterday, not great today as substituted celery for banana, Bleurgh!
> I am really upset because I got home and my husband had taken DS in to get a hair cut and all my babys beautiful curls are gone :( :(

i think it's in part she's hungry, but i can't get her to eat anything. she's the worst eating toddler in the world. 




she ate a ton last night and this am, and slept late so hoping she's better. taking a day trip to visit my mom, so hoping that will put her in a good mood. lots of errands and things to do.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Would you ladies mine if I join as a buddy? TTC #2, just started trying this month. We have a 20 month old son and our trying for a girl this time :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- welcome.

Roz- celery? Yuck. I would stick with banana. Can't believe it is spring there. I would do anything to be in nicer weather here. All summer it is hot and rainy. 

mommy- I had not a clue with P so it could be good. Hope DD was better today. P isn't much of an eater either. 

Not feeling much of anything today other than sleepy. One more day until the weekend. I prob won't test until the 12th if I make it that far.


----------



## mommyxofxone

DenyseGiguere said:


> Would you ladies mine if I join as a buddy? TTC #2, just started trying this month. We have a 20 month old son and our trying for a girl this time :)

:wave: welcome hun! i added you to the front, where are you in your cycle? do you have a test day in mind? 



Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- welcome.
> 
> Roz- celery? Yuck. I would stick with banana. Can't believe it is spring there. I would do anything to be in nicer weather here. All summer it is hot and rainy.
> 
> mommy- I had not a clue with P so it could be good. Hope DD was better today. P isn't much of an eater either.
> 
> Not feeling much of anything today other than sleepy. One more day until the weekend. I prob won't test until the 12th if I make it that far.

dd was a bit better but we had errands all morning so we were moving ALLLLLL day. she took a nap but had to wake her from it since it was so late, and she was vicious for an HOUR after. 

So you are pushing testing back to the 12th? it'll be just 2 days before i test! i hope i don't cave and go earlier. I hope you have your bfp hun, really hoping for you so much. how is your chart looking?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Would you ladies mine if I join as a buddy? TTC #2, just started trying this month. We have a 20 month old son and our trying for a girl this time :)
> 
> :wave: welcome hun! i added you to the front, where are you in your cycle? do you have a test day in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Deny- welcome.
> 
> Roz- celery? Yuck. I would stick with banana. Can't believe it is spring there. I would do anything to be in nicer weather here. All summer it is hot and rainy.
> 
> mommy- I had not a clue with P so it could be good. Hope DD was better today. P isn't much of an eater either.
> 
> Not feeling much of anything today other than sleepy. One more day until the weekend. I prob won't test until the 12th if I make it that far.Click to expand...
> 
> dd was a bit better but we had errands all morning so we were moving ALLLLLL day. she took a nap but had to wake her from it since it was so late, and she was vicious for an HOUR after.
> 
> So you are pushing testing back to the 12th? it'll be just 2 days before i test! i hope i don't cave and go earlier. I hope you have your bfp hun, really hoping for you so much. how is your chart looking?Click to expand...

My last period was August 25. Have had signs of ovulation so having one last :sex: with hubby tonight (if we're both in the mood lol). I usually have 27-28 day cycles. I'm hoping to test around the 20th. Not sure if I would do it sooner or not. Our first child I tested 5 days before my period and got a very clear positive. Don't think I'll get that lucky twice in a life time lol.

How's everyone doing, where's everyone from? I live in Alberta, Canada with my amazing husband of 6 years our 20 month old son :)


----------



## Rozzer

Over - it was yuck! I'm going to stick to bananas in future! Bleurgh. I think I need the banana to balance out the maca too. 
Hope the tiredness is a hood sign!

Mommy - ooo fingers crossed! How was dd today?

Denyse - I'm good, just waiting for the fertile period. I live in New Zealand with my darling husband and son :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- glad DD was better. I want to hold off as long as possible. I am not buying a test this weekend so I won't be tempted which means I won't test til next weekend. Hope that plan works. Chart looks fine. It went up again today (97.9) and during the day it is well into the 98s, which is very unusual for me. 

Deny- I'm good. I am in Florida with my husband and 3 year old son. 
Are you testing or anything? 
Roz - when are you going to start testing for o?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lots of cramping going on this morning and it's not even 6 am lol! Pretty sure I'm ovulating. I might test on the 19th or 20th.


----------



## mommyxofxone

DenyseGiguere said:


> My last period was August 25. Have had signs of ovulation so having one last :sex: with hubby tonight (if we're both in the mood lol). I usually have 27-28 day cycles. I'm hoping to test around the 20th. Not sure if I would do it sooner or not. Our first child I tested 5 days before my period and got a very clear positive. Don't think I'll get that lucky twice in a life time lol.
> 
> How's everyone doing, where's everyone from? I live in Alberta, Canada with my amazing husband of 6 years our 20 month old son :)

wooo hooo so you're about in the tww! do you chart or anything? or do opks? :) looks like we're all testing pretty close together :)



Rozzer said:


> Over - it was yuck! I'm going to stick to bananas in future! Bleurgh. I think I need the banana to balance out the maca too.
> Hope the tiredness is a hood sign!
> 
> Mommy - ooo fingers crossed! How was dd today?
> 
> Denyse - I'm good, just waiting for the fertile period. I live in New Zealand with my darling husband and son :)

lol about bleurgh. hahaha. And dd so far is doing very well today. we have a playdate in an hour (sooooo not ready yet, i'm still in my jammies lol) but she's been upbeat so far.



Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- glad DD was better. I want to hold off as long as possible. I am not buying a test this weekend so I won't be tempted which means I won't test til next weekend. Hope that plan works. Chart looks fine. It went up again today (97.9) and during the day it is well into the 98s, which is very unusual for me.
> 
> Deny- I'm good. I am in Florida with my husband and 3 year old son.
> Are you testing or anything?
> Roz - when are you going to start testing for o?

i hope you manage to hold out, i know it seems so easy in the beginning then as those dpo numbers start getting higher and higher.... we break don't we. but that sounds great about the temp going up, i was at 98.0 today, i was very pleasantly surprised :)



i know she hasn't been on here lately, but Emmalou90 also got her bfp early this week, that's 2 bfps on this thread :) One in august, and one in sept. so hoping this is our month girls. fx'd for all of us. 

7-8 days til testing for me. sore nips today. that's about it! but can be totally normal in the tww for me these days.


gotta go get ready for our playdate, hopefully it goes well!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm thinking of testing around the 18th. Whose with me? :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol 18th is too far for me hun, i'll be testing the 13th or 14th around af being due. :)


----------



## emalou90

I thought I posted on here! Stupid phone! 

Just catching up with you all 
Hope you're all doing ok. Want to see lots of bfps this month ladies!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

If I don't have AF by the 18th then I won't need to test. 

I feel blah today. A lot of watery cm and slight tugginess (don't think that's a word). Cp is still high, soft, and closed though.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> lol 18th is too far for me hun, i'll be testing the 13th or 14th around af being due. :)

Nice! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> If I don't have AF by the 18th then I won't need to test.
> 
> I feel blah today. A lot of watery cm and slight tugginess (don't think that's a word). Cp is still high, soft, and closed though.

:hugs:

I know what you mean about feeling blah, I seem to be feeling like that a lot lately too. I hate hormones, they are evil


----------



## Rozzer

Over - I think I'm going to start testing for o Next Thurs - cd16. Or maybe cd15. The earliest I've o'd is cd17 but the maca might change things? I don't know?!
Still creamy cm at the moment. 

Mommy - your chart looks great and symptoms sound good!

Denyse - ooo good luck for o, hope you've been doing plenty of bd!

Emalou - hope we get lots of bfps too!

Afm - I am EXHAUSTED! Had a really hard week at work, then last night DS had cramps in his leg and decided he didn't want to sleep. After a screaming fight with dh, I took DS for a drive until 3am and he finally slept. 
Dh and I both didn't sleep as we were upset about our fight and tonight one of my besties is having her 30th so I have to go out, ugh. The only positive is we made up :) 

Dh was worried about sperm quality last month so we're trying to keep to a bd schedule, I would rather dtd every day over fertile period.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- sorry to hear about a crummy night. Glad you all made up. Does the Maca change your system? Has dh been tested if he is concerned? What schedule does he want? My dh doesn't believe in fertile periods and thinks we should do it every other day the entire cycle- I don't have the stamina for that.

Afm- temps up to 98 today! But I am having a lot more cm like before AF starts. The tugging/cramping feels different though. Only a couple more days to wait.


----------



## Rozzer

Over - Im not sure if maca does change the cycle lengths, but it does help with hormonal balance so it might?? 
I don't think it's an issue, it's more than it feels more intense for him when there's more there and he wants to build up the biggest amount. When we had DS, we live long distance and only dtd once the weekend I was down (food poisoning).
We're just going to bd every second day over fertile period. Not really too much of a schedule :)

Yay for the temps up! Hoping you have a sticky bean on board!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so busy busy here today! forgot to temp, which is totally ok with me, and then i'm painting dd's room today! woo hoo!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hubby came home last night after the football game (he helps coach the high school team) and we were both in the mood so we :sex: and I'm pretty sure I was ovulating so pretty sure it was one of my most fertile days. Keeping my fingers crossed!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - you're so relaxed this cycle and I personally think that is awesome. I'm sure you've heard as many "it'll happen when you relax" lectures as I have! Woop!

Denyse - sounds like great timing, fingers crossed!

Afm - watching the Americas Cup. Go Team New Zealand, whoop!!! 
(ha ha, not expecting much support from here)
Dh was extremely randy last night after a few drinks, but he had terrible vodka breath so we dtd but I wouldn't let him kiss me, ha ha! 
Still waiting to o...la la la :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

well honestly rozzer, because i'm still so up and down about a second, it's like if it doesn't happen... i kind of don't care. my dh isn't really a hands on dad. so every cycle that goes by that it doesn't work makes me more and more towards, wait a minute, what the hell am i doing? i'm going to have TWO on my own instead of one. At least with dd we can just up and go, and we are a great team she and i. I know she'd totally help out with a baby because she loves babies. but i'm almost just thinking, maybe this isn't happening because i'm not supposed to have another. I don't want to buy more opks next cycle, as i don't work and i'm paying for them out of MY personal savings from when i did work, as i feel guilty buying those things.

this cycle i gave it my all. our timing was freaking perfect. if it doesn't work, if there is no bfp? i don't know if i'll try again another cycle. :/


----------



## Rozzer

Aww mommy, big :/

It's totally natural to feel like that. Will you go to npnt? 

I know what you mean though, I'm a lot less full on this cycle. I still definitely want more, and dh is a hands on dad but I'm over beng stressed and worried about it. I have opks and I'll use them this cycle but I don't think I'll buy more. It'll happen when and if it's meant to.

I hope you do get your bfp this month xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

well after today, he was complaining she has 'too much stuff' and she 'has more than' he ever did. but he was one of five..... so... yeah, they had a pastors salary and so they didn't have much. but since they have more now and only 2 kids at home, they give lots to grandkids. 

it's hard for me, because it's not supposed to be based on him not having anything. i had EVERYTHING, so it's definitely difficult. he's already unhappy about christmas stuff. She's getting ALLLLLL hand me downs from us because this way he's not paying anything, but we'll have to get something from santa still for her, but he's annoyed that she's getting stuff. it's like really? anything he wants for himself he gets. and if we have another, the baby stuff will get used again, and she's growing out of the baby toys so... and if we don't, the baby toys will go away, and there will only be the here and now toys. so, i dont' get the big deal. it breaks my heart that he doesn't want her to have anything it seems. he's turning into his father.

:(

we were at a ball game with the inlaws the other day, and i didn't realize until later when his father asked mil what she wanted to eat drink, he'd get her whatever she wanted. And she smiled and was like 'oh thanks' but the way she looked you could tell she didn't like that she couldn't just ask for something to eat/drink. she was waiting to see if she was.... 'allowed'. drives me batty. 

seriously scared he's going that route. if we don't homeschool dd, i'm going back to work, and making my own damn money, so i can buy her whatever i want and never have to ask him for anything again!!!!! so pissed!


----------



## Overwhelmed

That stinks mommy. I think we all feel that way (about having more) at times. My dh is very hands on but P is a mamas boy and I wonder if I can handle having another. On top of it dh always wanted like 4 kids and here I am struggling to have a 2nd and I know I won't put my body through this all again after we do have a second. Dh understands but it still makes me feel down. 

As far as the stuff goes...it is hard to mesh any two families. It stinks though that you have to battle about toys and such. I wish I could give you some advice, but all I can say is that we are here to listen. 

Hang in there. Hope today is a better day.


----------



## mommyxofxone

starting off being down still towards him, and thinking maybe just one is just right.

we'll see what happens this cycle.


symptom- tender boobs, but on the part facing my arms only, the inside is fine, and i've never had this before. been like this for like 2-3 days. very odd. could mean nothing.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Ladies please send me good thoughts and patience- I want to test. I am now 13 dpo. Cp is still high and soft and closed (usually it is hard and low by now). I also have had a stuffy nose for two days and I have been feeling slightly I'll after eating. AF is due tomorrow and trying to put off testing til Thursday at the earliest.


----------



## Jalanis22

Overwhelmed....today im 10dpo and got my positive...so test and let us know what u got.


----------



## Jalanis22

My FRER im 10dpo....u may not see it clear as my phone has a bad camera but line is definitely there...yesterdays was bit lighter than today.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Congrats Jala! I think I still need to wait to test though. Another bfn (I have been at this game for almost 2 years) would be devastating. Congrats again though.


----------



## emalou90

Over: Fingers crossed sweetie, good thoughts me baby dust :dust: xxxx

jala: congrats :hugs: well done!! H&h 9 months!

Mommy: you need a huge glass of wine (not great when TTC :haha:), munchies and some good relaxation. :hugs:


----------



## Rozzer

Hang in there over!! Distract yourself. I always make sure I pee first thing. No fmu = no test!

Jala - congratulations!! 

Mommy - how many dpo are you?

Afm - still waiting to o. Going to start opks on Wednesday, which is cd15. Earliest I've o'd is cd17 or cd20. So looking like next weekend.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm currently on CD13 and I'll be testing the 28th of Sept


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Ladies please send me good thoughts and patience- I want to test. I am now 13 dpo. Cp is still high and soft and closed (usually it is hard and low by now). I also have had a stuffy nose for two days and I have been feeling slightly I'll after eating. AF is due tomorrow and trying to put off testing til Thursday at the earliest.

13dpo is GREAT though hun! but totally understand the waiting. here for you, and yeah, no fmu, no test! so do something else, go out and keep yourself busy!!



Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669595
> 
> 
> 
> My FRER im 10dpo....u may not see it clear as my phone has a bad camera but line is definitely there...yesterdays was bit lighter than today.


congrats!!!! so awesome!!!! i so see it!!!



dcm_mw12 said:


> I'm currently on CD13 and I'll be testing the 28th of Sept

:wave: hello!!!!




afm feeling a little better today, i keep having these symptoms that i think oh yeah, this is it. and then i feel like, it's so not going to be because i have symptoms. ugh.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so we've had 3 bfps already, one in august, and 2 in sept, and sept only just started!! things are looking good :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669595
> 
> 
> 
> My FRER im 10dpo....u may not see it clear as my phone has a bad camera but line is definitely there...yesterdays was bit lighter than today.

Woohooo congrats!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How's everyone doing today?

Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. We wanted to try bd'ing one more time. We went out with some friends for dinner last night but I had cramps and pains so bad it was definitely not the right time....woke up in this morning and on a whim I woke up hubby and well...we were both in the mood lol. Never had :sex: in the morning before, it was actually one of the best we had. Think I'm going to test on the 18th.


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies, sorry I've been gone all weekend.

Congrats on the BFP, Jala! 

How is everyone else feeling?

I tested yesterday morning at 10dpo and this morning (11dpo) and a BFN. I'm feeling pretty out this month, as my only symptom is sore bbs and bloating, which is a classic PMS sign for me. Really crossing my fingers that I'm still not out till the 11th which is when I expect AF, but I won't test again till then.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori wow you have a long lp then?


----------



## tori0713

Beth, it should be 14 days. I wouldn't know though because it's my first month off BC, but before BC I had a very regular 28-29 day cycle, which is what should be happening now. I would assume that it's just AF coming on the 11th.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori- your cycle may be a bit longer since it is your first month off... You could def still get a bfp. They say only like 25% of people get a bfp at 10/11 dpo and that is with an early. 

Denny- hooray for o!

Rozz- when are you going to start being? 

Mommy- are you feeling better today about everything? 

Afm- still haven't tested. I did take a 3 hour nap today while P and dh cleaned (that was so nice). I was falling asleep in church- very unusual for me. Last time I was this sleepy was when I was preg with P. But then I was having cramping after dinner (maybe just IBS? I hope)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I didn't realize how tired I was today...had a bit of cramping today too. We went to a baptism today, and when we came home after lunch my husband told me to go have a nap and he would do some housework (yes, he's a godsend lol). I ended up sleeping for 3 hours!! I had no idea how tired I was. Still cramping a bit. I am dreading the 9 day wait until I test lol


----------



## tori0713

Overwhelmed: how many dpo are you?! Crossing my fingers for you! When will you test? I hope that it's the case, I used an FRER yesterday at 10dpo, so who knows. I don't even know what to expect anymore if AF even decides to show up on the 11th. I am really regretting not temping this month!!!

Beth: how are you this weekend?

Denyse: I hope that you TWW goes by quickly!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies testing soon :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks everyone as excited i am for getting all these positives before my AF to be due im scared for AF to show up and getting false tests but i doubt it im just thinking of that too much since i havent missed my AF yet


----------



## Rozzer

Over - we started bding on Saturday night, we'll prob bd tues or wed then fri, sun, tues I think. That'll be the minimum anyway.

Thought I had EWCM today - but was whiter than normal EWCM and didn't stretch as far. Took an opk and negative so maybe just getting ready to o. Am hoping all my smoothies and supplements don't change my cycle too much or make it longer!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozz- sounds like it is coming soon. 

Jala- that is how I was with P. Are you testing again today?

Tori- try to hold out. Fxed

Deny- fxed

Afm- temp dropped this morning. Looking like I will be out. 14dpo. I was awake like every hour from 2am but that shouldn't make it drop below cover. I guess I will just sit and wait. Weird thing is my cp is still soft, high (like can barely reach it), and closed.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

It took me forever to get to sleep last night - I was really sore "down there" - I'm wondering if it was because I had too much :sex: in the last 6 days lol. Anyone else have this? It wasn't necessarily pain, but it was a lot of pressure. No matter what side I slept on, the pressure was still there.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Tori- your cycle may be a bit longer since it is your first month off... You could def still get a bfp. They say only like 25% of people get a bfp at 10/11 dpo and that is with an early.
> 
> Denny- hooray for o!
> 
> Rozz- when are you going to start being?
> 
> Mommy- are you feeling better today about everything?
> 
> Afm- still haven't tested. I did take a 3 hour nap today while P and dh cleaned (that was so nice). I was falling asleep in church- very unusual for me. Last time I was this sleepy was when I was preg with P. But then I was having cramping after dinner (maybe just IBS? I hope)

don't know lol i go back and forth. definitely hormonal and nerves i think. just fears in general. i remember last night thinking it would be great if i was pregnant and everything will work out. I do kind of long to hold a baby. i'm also afraid it'll be a boy, and honestly i'm just nervous because i don't know what to do with a boy. i know i'd be fine but the initial is fear. (i had the same thing when i found out i was having a girl because i thought for sure it was a boy, so i panicked at first. guess that's just my way) i sooooo want another girl.



DenyseGiguere said:


> I didn't realize how tired I was today...had a bit of cramping today too. We went to a baptism today, and when we came home after lunch my husband told me to go have a nap and he would do some housework (yes, he's a godsend lol). I ended up sleeping for 3 hours!! I had no idea how tired I was. Still cramping a bit. I am dreading the 9 day wait until I test lol

oh god i would love that. in my house, even if i had been up all night with dd? we would get back from an event like that and HE'D go to sleep and leave me with the baby. you see what i'm talking about? 



tori0713 said:


> Overwhelmed: how many dpo are you?! Crossing my fingers for you! When will you test? I hope that it's the case, I used an FRER yesterday at 10dpo, so who knows. I don't even know what to expect anymore if AF even decides to show up on the 11th. I am really regretting not temping this month!!!
> 
> Beth: how are you this weekend?
> 
> Denyse: I hope that you TWW goes by quickly!!!

i'm doing alright, just waiting. now i'm getting antsy to test. 



Rozzer said:


> Over - we started bding on Saturday night, we'll prob bd tues or wed then fri, sun, tues I think. That'll be the minimum anyway.
> 
> Thought I had EWCM today - but was whiter than normal EWCM and didn't stretch as far. Took an opk and negative so maybe just getting ready to o. Am hoping all my smoothies and supplements don't change my cycle too much or make it longer!!

 awesome, get on bd'ing!!!



Overwhelmed said:


> Rozz- sounds like it is coming soon.
> 
> Jala- that is how I was with P. Are you testing again today?
> 
> Tori- try to hold out. Fxed
> 
> Deny- fxed
> 
> Afm- temp dropped this morning. Looking like I will be out. 14dpo. I was awake like every hour from 2am but that shouldn't make it drop below cover. I guess I will just sit and wait. Weird thing is my cp is still soft, high (like can barely reach it), and closed.

no don't think like that, you're still in til af shows up. i dropped my temp and still got a pos with dd.





afm- 9 dpo, testing planning on friday..... (however i have been thinking sneakily about getting a test from the dollar store and using that and saving my ics and doing it tomorrow... i know, bad bad) 

didn't sleep well, keep thinking i have symptoms, but don't think they're real ones, just my body playing tricks. i peed three times before bed (rare- i usually only go once) and i woke at 430 to pee too, and not little amounts i mean full out gush, and i didn't drink anything before bed. i normally only do that if i have like a large glass of water before bed. But i remember, i dind't drink anything before bed. then i couldn't get back to sleep. when i did, very strange vivid disturbing dreams, was out and in sleep until she woke me up at 740. I was planning on temping when dh got up at 5, but when i was up at 430, it wasn't enough time. and i never did fall back asleep til after he was up, and then like i said i don't know how much i actually slept at all. feeling bloated too. or just fat. fat fat.

and lazy.


----------



## Jalanis22

11dpo a bit darker than yesterday.


----------



## Jalanis22

Better picture of my FRER


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 670033
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of my FRER

Nice! :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

:happydance:Thanks denyse


----------



## mommyxofxone

lovely jal!!! congrats again! :) i'll be testing in a few days, maybe i'll be joining you!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> lovely jal!!! congrats again! :) i'll be testing in a few days, maybe i'll be joining you!

Good luck!!!

I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth...body playing tricks on me :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Good luck mommy...im not sure if to go a dr already or just wait a bit more.


----------



## emalou90

DenyseGiguere said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> lovely jal!!! congrats again! :) i'll be testing in a few days, maybe i'll be joining you!
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth...body playing tricks on me :(Click to expand...

When do you test, den? (Or have you already, sorry if I've missed it!)
Metallic taste was my big push to test :thumbup:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

emalou90 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> lovely jal!!! congrats again! :) i'll be testing in a few days, maybe i'll be joining you!
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth...body playing tricks on me :(Click to expand...
> 
> When do you test, den? (Or have you already, sorry if I've missed it!)
> Metallic taste was my big push to test :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not until the 18th :( Still 8 days to wait... thanks though!


----------



## emalou90

Ages!! Hehe sorry, I got my metallic at 9dpo. So good luck for you xxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

emalou90 said:


> Ages!! Hehe sorry, I got my metallic at 9dpo. So good luck for you xxxx

Thanks :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Busy day- fxed for you all. And congrats jala- looks good. 

Afm- AF came about 8am. Feeling way down today. 3rd cycle of clomid and still nothing...maybe we are supposed to have just one. Also found out testing they want me to do now is $775- I'm not doing that. Felt a little better when 2 of my students and one of the girls I work with got me some birthday candy, a card, and a crown that lights up. Dh also brought be to one of my fav restaurants and got me pretty earings. I guess I needed my bday to be the day I got AF. From here dh will do testing, I will take at least one more round of clomid, but I am not using opks temping or anything else. I'm sort of done.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jalanis, depending on where you are located, most places won't even see you til 7 weeks. but you can call and schedule.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh overwhelmed, i'm so very sorry, just reading it now, :hugs: i know what you mean though, i really do.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im a bit dissapointed that clearblue digi still says not pregnant and all frer and cheapies say positive.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> Im a bit dissapointed that clearblue digi still says not pregnant and all frer and cheapies say positive.

I used First Response for my first pregnancy, it detected I was pregnant 5 days before AF was due. I've never used Clear Blue. If FR says you're pregnant, you're pregnant :) Maybe Clear Blue doesn't detect early enough? I wouldn't worry :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am really not happy with my body today...I'm only 3-4 dpo and I'm nauseus and have metallic tastes in my mouth. I know better. My body is playing tricks on me because we started trying for #2 this month. You can't get pregnancy symptoms so early, so this is so frustrating :( Maybe I just have a bug coming on.


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit dissapointed that clearblue digi still says not pregnant and all frer and cheapies say positive.
> 
> I used First Response for my first pregnancy, it detected I was pregnant 5 days before AF was due. I've never used Clear Blue. If FR says you're pregnant, you're pregnant :) Maybe Clear Blue doesn't detect early enough? I wouldn't worry :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah thanks i already read that ppl also had same problem because clearblue doesnt detect as early as first response..now i can sleep calm and happy lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit dissapointed that clearblue digi still says not pregnant and all frer and cheapies say positive.
> 
> I used First Response for my first pregnancy, it detected I was pregnant 5 days before AF was due. I've never used Clear Blue. If FR says you're pregnant, you're pregnant :) Maybe Clear Blue doesn't detect early enough? I wouldn't worry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thanks i already read that ppl also had same problem because clearblue doesnt detect as early as first response..now i can sleep calm and happy lolClick to expand...

Good :) When you're pregnant you need lots of rest and no stress. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit dissapointed that clearblue digi still says not pregnant and all frer and cheapies say positive.
> 
> I used First Response for my first pregnancy, it detected I was pregnant 5 days before AF was due. I've never used Clear Blue. If FR says you're pregnant, you're pregnant :) Maybe Clear Blue doesn't detect early enough? I wouldn't worry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thanks i already read that ppl also had same problem because clearblue doesnt detect as early as first response..now i can sleep calm and happy lolClick to expand...
> 
> Good :) When you're pregnant you need lots of rest and no stress. :hugs:Click to expand...


I know lol it just makes me nervous to test again in the a.m so i can see the progressiom but ill get over it


----------



## Rozzer

Over - first of all HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Secondly I'm so sorry to hear AF got you, your symptoms all sounded so promising :( I hope you have a wonderful birthday and some rest and relaxation. Hope DHs test goes well, thinking of you xx

Mommy - how are you feeling today?

Denyse - that would be so mean of your body. I hope it's super early symptoms!

Afm - I have an abscess on my gum and heard this can impact on TTC so off to the dentist tomorrow. Ugh. 
Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Over - first of all HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Secondly I'm so sorry to hear AF got you, your symptoms all sounded so promising :( I hope you have a wonderful birthday and some rest and relaxation. Hope DHs test goes well, thinking of you xx
> 
> Mommy - how are you feeling today?
> 
> Denyse - that would be so mean of your body. I hope it's super early symptoms!
> 
> Afm - I have an abscess on my gum and heard this can impact on TTC so off to the dentist tomorrow. Ugh.
> Has anyone else heard this?

Thanks hun :hugs: wouldn't that be an interesting surprise if they were early symptoms? Something funky is going on in any case! If it's my mind playing tricks on me, that is just so mean :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :coffee:



cd 26, 10 dpo. think i see the start of something in person. probably terrible on here though. I was going to throw it out, and the light caught just right and stopped me. i don't usually get line eye, so i'm thinking it's just super faint and really really early. can anyone invert this? what do you ladies think? i tried tweaking slightly to help you see what i see.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0627 (800x533).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0628 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0629 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0630 (533x800).jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DenyseGiguere

3-4 dpo, here are my symptoms since yesterday:

- nausea
- metallic taste in mouth
- cramping on left side
- tired
- no CM

8 days until I test!

Hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Top frer from yesterday and bottom from today. :dance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Mommy i see something but super super super faint....take another test in the evening to make sure or buy a frer.


----------



## mommyxofxone

might test in the am with an ic again, or wait til thurs. 

scared to waste the $ on a frer.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jala- didn't you mention somewhere that you took a digi and it didn't register? meant to comment but totally missed it, was running all over this am, but digis actually tend to be less sensitive for most women. so much so, i never bought one.


----------



## Jalanis22

mommyxofxone said:


> jala- didn't you mention somewhere that you took a digi and it didn't register? meant to comment but totally missed it, was running all over this am, but digis actually tend to be less sensitive for most women. so much so, i never bought one.

Yes it was not pregnant on both tests but i just went to the dr earlier and they did a urine test and also csme back positive.


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah i don't know why but those digis just aren't reliable. glad you got your confirm from a dr!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I might move testing up to the 17th. So only 6 and a half days to go. Still very tired and still having a bit of nausea. Cramping a bit, but only on the left side. Still a bit of the metallic taste every now and then. I don't remember the last time I felt so tired. I'm ready for bed :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sorry for the TMI, but I noticed tonight that there was blue vessel lines around my boobs (near the areola). Has anyone else experienced this? I'm wondering if I ovulated early?


----------



## Jalanis22

Maybe its a sign denyse...i also have some around that area but i think ive had before due to being a lil too white there lol but i still have em there...maybe they will get worse with time well mine.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> Maybe its a sign denyse...i also have some around that area but i think ive had before due to being a lil too white there lol but i still have em there...maybe they will get worse with time well mine.

Thanks for the insight :) I didn't notice them until tonight, but I recall having them with my first pregnancy. It's just so soon after ovulation - I should only be 3 or 4dpo, but maybe I ovulated early. I'll wait and see if they get darker. Stupid thing is this is not my only symptom. I feel like my body is just playing tricks on me.


----------



## tori0713

Beth: I feel like I can see something, but I have bad line eye! KMFX for you tomorrow, please test again 

Rozzer: Haven't heard of the abscess, but I hope you're feeling better and can get some answers.

Over: How are you today? I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday!

Denyse: I'm sorry you're not feeling well, but do test earlier than your plan, because we are all rooting for you!

AFM: Tested this morning and a stark white BFN on an IC at 13dpo. I really hope that either AF shows up tomorrow or something shows up on a test before I go crazy! I think I'll wait to see if AF comes tomorrow or not, because I don't want to waste my last test and it's an FRER, lol.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tori0713 said:


> Beth: I feel like I can see something, but I have bad line eye! KMFX for you tomorrow, please test again
> 
> Rozzer: Haven't heard of the abscess, but I hope you're feeling better and can get some answers.
> 
> Over: How are you today? I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> Denyse: I'm sorry you're not feeling well, but do test earlier than your plan, because we are all rooting for you!
> 
> AFM: Tested this morning and a stark white BFN on an IC at 13dpo. I really hope that either AF shows up tomorrow or something shows up on a test before I go crazy! I think I'll wait to see if AF comes tomorrow or not, because I don't want to waste my last test and it's an FRER, lol.

Thanks :) I really appreciate the great support system here.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea so dont give up yet...your too early to test...but i mean if u ovulated earlier then try a cheapie or wait a few days for a frer...good luck hun.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> Yea so dont give up yet...your too early to test...but i mean if u ovulated earlier then try a cheapie or wait a few days for a frer...good luck hun.

I'm still going to try and wait until the 17th...I have FRER's already waiting in the medicine cabinet lol. I don't want to tell too early and get disappointed. I know it is way too early right now.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yeah it is...today i was gonna buy more frer but then im like why am i gonna waste when i already got confirmed at the dr...so i have a dollar cheapie left so i guess ill do that when my AF is supposed to arrive.


----------



## Rozzer

Tori - thanks. Went to dentist wanting to get stupid tooth pulled and she's scared me into maybe seeing a specialist and getting it fixed. I hate this tooth!! She wouldn't even give me antibiotics. Grr. If this is impacting on our ability to conceive I am going to be furious!

Sorry to hear about your :bfn: 

Mommy - cant wait to see your next test!

Denyse - hmmm, maybe you did ovulate early. Good luck waiting to test!

Afm - sulking in bed at the moment. Stupid tooth. Husby and I have a date to bd though ;) 
Negative opk today. One more day of pee sticks before I start using the digital cb opks. Anyone who's used these what time should I test? Some say fmu but I just want to know for the best result


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok took another ic this am, thought i saw a hint again, so i took a frer (against) my better judgement. NOTHING. not even a hint. i'm not touching anymore ics til friday, and then another sat on the day af is due. i have one frer left. 

but i'm so mad at myself for taking the test. i know better and i did it anyway.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> ok took another ic this am, thought i saw a hint again, so i took a frer (against) my better judgement. NOTHING. not even a hint. i'm not touching anymore ics til friday, and then another sat on the day af is due. i have one frer left.
> 
> but i'm so mad at myself for taking the test. i know better and i did it anyway.

Praying for you hun! Hope we both get :bfp: this month :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Tori - thanks. Went to dentist wanting to get stupid tooth pulled and she's scared me into maybe seeing a specialist and getting it fixed. I hate this tooth!! She wouldn't even give me antibiotics. Grr. If this is impacting on our ability to conceive I am going to be furious!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your :bfn:
> 
> Mommy - cant wait to see your next test!
> 
> Denyse - hmmm, maybe you did ovulate early. Good luck waiting to test!
> 
> Afm - sulking in bed at the moment. Stupid tooth. Husby and I have a date to bd though ;)
> Negative opk today. One more day of pee sticks before I start using the digital cb opks. Anyone who's used these what time should I test? Some say fmu but I just want to know for the best result

How are doing today hun?

I'm still feeling crampy - they were so bad this morning before I left for work I had to take some advil. No nausea so far today - 6 more days to test!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cramping bad here too. :/


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Had some brief red spotting about an hour ago. It's still there when I wipe so I dunno....lol


----------



## Rozzer

Denyse - that could be implantation bleeding? Hope so!!

Mommy - sucks. I think temping tomorrow is a great idea. Then testing depending on temp. Good luck.

Afm - nothing much. Temp is down at a similar level to last months pre o, so hopefully it will be soon. Away this weekend at DHs uncles 60th


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Denyse - that could be implantation bleeding? Hope so!!
> 
> Mommy - sucks. I think temping tomorrow is a great idea. Then testing depending on temp. Good luck.
> 
> Afm - nothing much. Temp is down at a similar level to last months pre o, so hopefully it will be soon. Away this weekend at DHs uncles 60th

I hope so, but I haven't seen any more since this morning :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Denyse - that could be implantation bleeding? Hope so!!
> 
> Mommy - sucks. I think temping tomorrow is a great idea. Then testing depending on temp. Good luck.
> 
> Afm - nothing much. Temp is down at a similar level to last months pre o, so hopefully it will be soon. Away this weekend at DHs uncles 60th



i did look at old 12 dpo tests, and they were so incredibly faint, i can't believe that was my positive. my head remembers differently than the photos lol! 

i hope your O comes soon hun


overwhelmed wherever you are i'm thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm feeling really down tonight...maybe it's hormones, I don't know. Spotting was brief this morning and nothing since, and I'm just really, really dry. A bit of cramping and "tightness" down there, but other than that...nothing. I feel like I'm out, I just have this suspicion that AF is going to show up right on schedule this month.

Sorry for the vent.

:dust: to all


----------



## Rozzer

Over - I'm thinking of you too!

Denyse - I think implantation bleeding is meant to be very short, so I think that's promising! Rant away too, that's what we're here for!

Mommy - I'm really hoping this is your month! I can't wait until you next test!

Afm - feeling side lower abdomen twinges and may have gotten positive opk.
If anyone can look at these two photos, let me know what you think!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=173976

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=173973

I'm wondering if I should take my cb digital test or if I should wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Rozzer

Took cb digital. Blank circle. 

Not surprising as o is predicted for Sat/Sun/Mon or even Tues.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Over - I'm thinking of you too!
> 
> Denyse - I think implantation bleeding is meant to be very short, so I think that's promising! Rant away too, that's what we're here for!
> 
> Mommy - I'm really hoping this is your month! I can't wait until you next test!
> 
> Afm - feeling side lower abdomen twinges and may have gotten positive opk.
> If anyone can look at these two photos, let me know what you think!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=173976
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=173973
> 
> I'm wondering if I should take my cb digital test or if I should wait until tomorrow...

Thanks hun, I hope so. Haven't seen any more spotting, and have been feeling a bit of pressure "down there". Not painful just uncomfortable.

Hope everyone has a great day!!

:dust: to all


----------



## mommyxofxone

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm feeling really down tonight...maybe it's hormones, I don't know. Spotting was brief this morning and nothing since, and I'm just really, really dry. A bit of cramping and "tightness" down there, but other than that...nothing. I feel like I'm out, I just have this suspicion that AF is going to show up right on schedule this month.
> 
> Sorry for the vent.
> 
> :dust: to all

don't be sorry, that's why we're here ;) maybe spotting was ib!!!!



Rozzer said:


> Over - I'm thinking of you too!
> 
> Denyse - I think implantation bleeding is meant to be very short, so I think that's promising! Rant away too, that's what we're here for!
> 
> Mommy - I'm really hoping this is your month! I can't wait until you next test!
> 
> Afm - feeling side lower abdomen twinges and may have gotten positive opk.
> If anyone can look at these two photos, let me know what you think!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=173976
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=173973
> 
> I'm wondering if I should take my cb digital test or if I should wait until tomorrow...

i see lines but not dark enough yet. getting there!



Rozzer said:


> Took cb digital. Blank circle.
> 
> Not surprising as o is predicted for Sat/Sun/Mon or even Tues.

i so can't buy those lol too expensive.




afm:my temp went up today! very warm, still left cramping, bbs aren't sore right now though. most symptoms have gone and left me.

however i didn't sleep the best, temped an hour later than i normally would, and it's warm here. but i'm so warm i've had to turn the fan on in here and that's not normal....


----------



## DenyseGiguere

No more spotting - wonder if that's a good sign? Just really crampy and feeling pressure "down there"

How is everyone doing today?

:dust: to all!


----------



## Rozzer

My temp went up today too mommy, I'm blaming my duvet hog husband! I so hope yours is a good sign!

I don't think I'll use cg digi opks again. Too expensive as well! Am due to o tomorrow, Sunday or Monday apparently so hopefully I get a smiley soon!

Denyse - sounds very promising. When are you going to test?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> My temp went up today too mommy, I'm blaming my duvet hog husband! I so hope yours is a good sign!
> 
> I don't think I'll use cg digi opks again. Too expensive as well! Am due to o tomorrow, Sunday or Monday apparently so hopefully I get a smiley soon!
> 
> Denyse - sounds very promising. When are you going to test?

I might try testing on Monday. 

The last few days I've also noticed blue veins near my breast, very close to areola. I read this is a sign too....am I crazy??


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> My temp went up today too mommy, I'm blaming my duvet hog husband! I so hope yours is a good sign!
> 
> I don't think I'll use cg digi opks again. Too expensive as well! Am due to o tomorrow, Sunday or Monday apparently so hopefully I get a smiley soon!
> 
> Denyse - sounds very promising. When are you going to test?

I don't use OPK's either - they are so expensive! Being TTC isn't cheap lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

blue veins are a great sign hun. :) 


and also i use opks, but from earlypregnancytests.com because they're decently cheap and i've done well with them the times i've needed them. 



very warm. oh my gosh.


----------



## Rozzer

Hmm, this is real bizarre but I feel like maybe I already ovulated - like yesterday. I got what was an almost positive opk and I've been feeling twinges on and off and my boobs have been feeling more tender...
My cm has gone really creamy too. I had a temp rise this morning, although not above cover line. 

I didn't get a smiley from digital opks though...I didn't take one until evening And my almost positive opk was at lunch time. 

Weird, I guess I just need to wait and see...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm on 6po and I took a test lol. I told myself I wouldn't be impatient, but after all these symptoms, I just had to lol. I knew it would be too early. I got a BFN but there is also a very very faint pink line. I'm wondering if I am pregnant and if I test again on Monday the line will be darker. Trying not to get my hopes up.

Hope everyone else is doing well and has a great Friday :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

tested this am. line is the same as it's been. so either it's a chemical or the tests expired early (they go in nov) as the line isn't really getting darker. 

13 dpo, af due tomorrow.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hello. Sorry about being absent- I needed an break from about everything. I've been keeping my fingers crossed for you all. 

Mommy- have your tried a different test?

Roz- you may have had a short LH surge that the test didn't pick up? 

Deny- 6dpo is early. Hang in there. 

Afm- not much. Cd5. Not doing anything this cycle- no testing, no temping. Only taking the clomid. Dh had his testing today and should know the results on the 23rd. I will not be doing the hsg resting my doctor wants because it is $800 and not covered by insurance.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tried the frer over, but that was neg at 11 dpo. 

tomorrow is 14dpo, and af is due. she should be here. if she's not, something is up and probably wrong. 

i think that this was my last ttc month. i just can't go being crazy about everything, i think i will keep an only child. i'm ready to embrace that.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> tried the frer over, but that was neg at 11 dpo.
> 
> tomorrow is 14dpo, and af is due. she should be here. if she's not, something is up and probably wrong.
> 
> i think that this was my last ttc month. i just can't go being crazy about everything, i think i will keep an only child. i'm ready to embrace that.

:hugs: hun. I really hope you get your BFP


----------



## mommyxofxone

i kind of don't want it. i don't think i want anymore kids. he doesn't help enough to have more. I don't want to have another just to have one because HE wants one. he wanted this one too. look what that did.


----------



## tori0713

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. How is everyone?

The witch arrived yesterday evening, so I'm definitely out for September. Now my worry is should I get pregnant at the end of this month, I'd be due a week before DH's nephew (his sister's baby), and that they might share a birthday. His family is weird about stuff like that, and very competitive when it comes to that our nephew is the first grandchild. However, I'm a teacher and summer babies work best for me, that way I don't have to take maternity leave!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- I'm sorry you're down. I hope everything goes as you want. 

Tori- I feel you in the summer thing. My sons bday is 2 months after dhs nephew and in dhs brothers and his wife's eyes- there is always competition. However he also shares a bday with my nephew- and none. I think if they are competitive, it won't matter when a baby is born. With dhs nephew we take a whatever approach as do my mil and fil.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:witch: here. was a chemical.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh mommy. I'm sorry.


----------



## mommyxofxone

it's ok over! i just have to have a serious talk with dh today and see what he wants to do as far as moving forward. i have NO opks left. and i don't know if we really should have another? dd is so awesome as she is, maybe i should quit while i'm here.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> :witch: here. was a chemical.

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## tori0713

mommyxofxone said:


> :witch: here. was a chemical.

:hugs: So sorry, Beth. Thinking of you today!


----------



## Rozzer

Welcome back over, hope you're good and well.

Mommy - so sorry to hear that, good luck with the talk!

Tori - sorry to hear AF got you.

Denyse - good luck!

Afm - changed my mind, think o is due today or tomorrow, like the apps say.
Meh.

Off to watch Americas cup, go team NZ!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope you O today Rozzer! good luck.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I think I might test tomorrow...wish me luck! 

Hope everyone has a great evening :)


----------



## Rozzer

Thanks Mommy - still a blank circle on cb digi. Boo. Last month was cd20 so maybe tomorrow...

Good luck Denyse!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Good luck Denny. 

Maybe tomorrow roz?

Sorry about the bfn tori- hang in there

Good luck with your talk mommy.

Me- just hanging out. Feeling less stressed this cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

DenyseGiguere said:


> I think I might test tomorrow...wish me luck!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening :)

test?! test?!



Rozzer said:


> Thanks Mommy - still a blank circle on cb digi. Boo. Last month was cd20 so maybe tomorrow...
> 
> Good luck Denyse!

hope you get your smiley face today!!!!!



Overwhelmed said:


> Good luck Denny.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow roz?
> 
> Sorry about the bfn tori- hang in there
> 
> Good luck with your talk mommy.
> 
> Me- just hanging out. Feeling less stressed this cycle.

glad you feel less stressed today.


we had a big talk last night. still came to nothing. we don't know what to do. pros and cons to both. we love hos she is right now, and how our lives are. but we'd love for her to have someone to share it with too. so it's hard. very hard.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- that's how we feel. I think after the mc and etopic it became a challenge. We are now back at the point that one is awesome and more than one would be awesome too. I feel like a giant weight was lifted.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- that's how we feel. I think after the mc and etopic it became a challenge. We are now back at the point that one is awesome and more than one would be awesome too. I feel like a giant weight was lifted.

glad you know what i mean. with one, there are so many more opportunities we can do with just one, esp. with the price of things these days. so i do't know. it maybe just what we need to do , with just having one. i just don't know. i'd LOVE to see her cuddling a sibling though.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN this morning, but I'm not losing hope. Only 9dpo and still having lots of symptoms. Having bad lower back pain this morning, which I hear is a sign too. Still got waves of nausea and mild cramping. Who knows? To be honest I'm just frustrated having all these signs and not being able to know for a couple more days at least if it's pregnancy related or not.

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Mommy- that's how we feel. I think after the mc and etopic it became a challenge. We are now back at the point that one is awesome and more than one would be awesome too. I feel like a giant weight was lifted.
> 
> glad you know what i mean. with one, there are so many more opportunities we can do with just one, esp. with the price of things these days. so i do't know. it maybe just what we need to do , with just having one. i just don't know. i'd LOVE to see her cuddling a sibling though.Click to expand...

oh hun I know what you mean. We were going to wait to try for #2 until our son turned 2 (he's 20 months now), but we just couldn't wait. I can't wait to see him with a little brother or sister - but that's if we can conceive. You never know. But I'm extremely blessed with my son, I love him to death. 

:hugs: to you.


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - could you try NTNP for a couple of months to relieve the pressure? 

Over - that sounds great, so glad you're relaxed!

Denyse - hang in there!

Afm - still waiting, thanks for all the thoughts. Have a really crappy day at work today. Hope it's o day!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Mommy - could you try NTNP for a couple of months to relieve the pressure?
> 
> Over - that sounds great, so glad you're relaxed!
> 
> Denyse - hang in there!
> 
> Afm - still waiting, thanks for all the thoughts. Have a really crappy day at work today. Hope it's o day!

Aww sorry to hear about your crappy day at work. Hope you are feeling better.

My nausea has really picked up today, I feel so worn out and tired, a little bit of heartburn.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Mommy - could you try NTNP for a couple of months to relieve the pressure?
> 
> Over - that sounds great, so glad you're relaxed!
> 
> Denyse - hang in there!
> 
> Afm - still waiting, thanks for all the thoughts. Have a really crappy day at work today. Hope it's o day!

i don't think so, now that we know so much about ttc, it's like, how do you just go back to normal again after all you know? esp. if we don't KNOW if we want another? i don't know, i'm not sure how to be normal again to be honest! i'll always be freaking out over everything i do think. it's just how i am. 

so, was it o day? did you get a pos opk?



DenyseGiguere said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Mommy - could you try NTNP for a couple of months to relieve the pressure?
> 
> Over - that sounds great, so glad you're relaxed!
> 
> Denyse - hang in there!
> 
> Afm - still waiting, thanks for all the thoughts. Have a really crappy day at work today. Hope it's o day!
> 
> Aww sorry to hear about your crappy day at work. Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> My nausea has really picked up today, I feel so worn out and tired, a little bit of heartburn.Click to expand...



sounds great about the nausea picking up!!! lol! never thought i'd say that to someone :haha: are you testing soon? or still waiting til the 18th?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Mommy - could you try NTNP for a couple of months to relieve the pressure?
> 
> Over - that sounds great, so glad you're relaxed!
> 
> Denyse - hang in there!
> 
> Afm - still waiting, thanks for all the thoughts. Have a really crappy day at work today. Hope it's o day!
> 
> i don't think so, now that we know so much about ttc, it's like, how do you just go back to normal again after all you know? esp. if we don't KNOW if we want another? i don't know, i'm not sure how to be normal again to be honest! i'll always be freaking out over everything i do think. it's just how i am.
> 
> so, was it o day? did you get a pos opk?
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Mommy - could you try NTNP for a couple of months to relieve the pressure?
> 
> Over - that sounds great, so glad you're relaxed!
> 
> Denyse - hang in there!
> 
> Afm - still waiting, thanks for all the thoughts. Have a really crappy day at work today. Hope it's o day!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sorry to hear about your crappy day at work. Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> My nausea has really picked up today, I feel so worn out and tired, a little bit of heartburn.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds great about the nausea picking up!!! lol! never thought i'd say that to someone :haha: are you testing soon? or still waiting til the 18th?Click to expand...

I'm going to try testing tomorrow...I don't expect it to be a BFP but I'm getting impatient lol. I'll probably test every 2 days after that until the :witch: shows. Hopefully she doesn't!

How are you doing?


----------



## Rozzer

No o, no.smiley. no idea what's going on. Maybe the maca I'm taking has lengthened follicular phase?!

Frustrating! 

Hopefully its o day tomorrow.
I have watery cm (unless that's from bd), but cervix feels firm.
Honestly if temp was up I'd be sure o was last week.
Have been feeling twinges since last Thurs, boobs are tender-ish. Hopefully body is gearing up for o.

Mommy - that is very true, could you go back to normal? Any further discussions?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Very nauseous today, back ache, twinges, etc, etc. lol. About an hour ago noticed a very small bit of brown spotting (very light) when I wiped. I'm hoping it's a good sign!!


----------



## Rozzer

EWCM in the afternoon today - I've caved and bought more fr opk pee sticks.

So hope o day is tomorrow (although I'm enjoying the every second day bd, he he).


----------



## mommyxofxone

DenyseGiguere said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Mommy - could you try NTNP for a couple of months to relieve the pressure?
> 
> Over - that sounds great, so glad you're relaxed!
> 
> Denyse - hang in there!
> 
> Afm - still waiting, thanks for all the thoughts. Have a really crappy day at work today. Hope it's o day!
> 
> i don't think so, now that we know so much about ttc, it's like, how do you just go back to normal again after all you know? esp. if we don't KNOW if we want another? i don't know, i'm not sure how to be normal again to be honest! i'll always be freaking out over everything i do think. it's just how i am.
> 
> so, was it o day? did you get a pos opk?
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Mommy - could you try NTNP for a couple of months to relieve the pressure?
> 
> Over - that sounds great, so glad you're relaxed!
> 
> Denyse - hang in there!
> 
> Afm - still waiting, thanks for all the thoughts. Have a really crappy day at work today. Hope it's o day!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sorry to hear about your crappy day at work. Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> My nausea has really picked up today, I feel so worn out and tired, a little bit of heartburn.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds great about the nausea picking up!!! lol! never thought i'd say that to someone :haha: are you testing soon? or still waiting til the 18th?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try testing tomorrow...I don't expect it to be a BFP but I'm getting impatient lol. I'll probably test every 2 days after that until the :witch: shows. Hopefully she doesn't!
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

so did you test today?! i'm... hanging in there.



Rozzer said:


> No o, no.smiley. no idea what's going on. Maybe the maca I'm taking has lengthened follicular phase?!
> 
> Frustrating!
> 
> Hopefully its o day tomorrow.
> I have watery cm (unless that's from bd), but cervix feels firm.
> Honestly if temp was up I'd be sure o was last week.
> Have been feeling twinges since last Thurs, boobs are tender-ish. Hopefully body is gearing up for o.
> 
> Mommy - that is very true, could you go back to normal? Any further discussions?

i don't know. we talked about it last night. he said can we go back to ntnp? i said i don't know, because i know TOO much about cycles and O and i think i'll be crazy about it around that time. i just don't know what to do.

hoping it's o day for you hun!!!


i feel like i'm obsessing over this decision. definitely not an easy one. i'm so afraid she'll be lonely if she doesn' t have a sibling.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Morning ladies, hope everyone has a fantastic day :)

Here's a small update on me:

9DPO (yesterday): very nauseated, backache, along with other early symptoms. When I went to the bathroom last night, when I wiped I noticed a bit of very light brown discharge/spotting. 

10DPO (today): took a test but of course it was BFN. Still 6 days before AF is due. When I went to the bathroom later on this morning, I wiped and notice bright red spotting (not discharge - only when I wiped). Just checked again and nothing there now. I'm hoping it was implantation!


----------



## mommyxofxone

fx'd for you hun!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> fx'd for you hun!!

Thanks hun :hugs:

still nauseated and very tired - a bit of brown spotting still, but it comes and goes. Hopefully will find out for sure this week. 

how are you?


----------



## Rozzer

I have no idea what's going on.

Positive opk last night, negative opk early afternoon.

Maybe last night was the surge? 
Or this is an non ovulating cycle. 
Hope its the latter. 
Will keep peeing on sticks and temping :/


----------



## Rozzer

Oops, I mean hope it's not the latter. I hope ovulation is still to come. It would be a few days later than usual...maybe the maca.
Sigh.

I think we had a positive opk last night, but two negatives today.
Had a weird half line today, which preceded o last month. So maybe still hopeful?

Trying to stay positive and not get too stressed or hung up on it :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

DenyseGiguere said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> fx'd for you hun!!
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> still nauseated and very tired - a bit of brown spotting still, but it comes and goes. Hopefully will find out for sure this week.
> 
> how are you?Click to expand...

sounds good!!! i'm doing alright. still not positive on my decision but leaning more towards one.



Rozzer said:


> I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Positive opk last night, negative opk early afternoon.
> 
> Maybe last night was the surge?
> Or this is an non ovulating cycle.
> Hope its the latter.
> Will keep peeing on sticks and temping :/

probably that was warning you the surge was coming, hope you bd'd last night, and do it today and tomorrow too.

some times you only get one positive! i only got one with dd. but then again i was only taking it once a day lol!


----------



## Rozzer

We did bd last night. No temp rise.
Will just have to wait and see


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Feeling kind of down. AF is due in 4 days and started having AF like cramps this afternoon. Still have lots of pregnancy symptoms, but maybe they were all in my head...I don't know what to think. Kinda discouraged.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- glad you are finding some peace. 

Roz- I agree with mommy- sometimes you only get one pos and it can take up to 3 days after o for temps to rise

Denny- could be cramping from implantation? Did you test again today? 

Afm- nothing. Feeling much more up beat and happy.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- glad you are finding some peace.
> 
> Roz- I agree with mommy- sometimes you only get one pos and it can take up to 3 days after o for temps to rise
> 
> Denny- could be cramping from implantation? Did you test again today?
> 
> Afm- nothing. Feeling much more up beat and happy.

I tested this morning, BFN, but I tested at 1:30 am when I thought it was 5 am lol. The more I'm experiencing them, the cramps are on my right and left side and seem to be closer to my uterus. Good sign maybe my next test will be a BFP?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

it feels like my whole entire body is stretching down there lol


----------



## Overwhelmed

I hope it is bfp for you too


----------



## mommyxofxone

hoping for your bfp hun xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> hoping for your bfp hun xx

No more cramps, just feeling a lot of pressure near my uterus, feels like it's stretching. I think it may be my last sign! lol.

How are you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## Rozzer

Over and mommy - thank you for the positive and helpful thinking. I hope you're both right!
Maybe o has been? I don't have creamy cm yet though, still seems watery.

Can do nothing but wait.

Good luck Denyse - your symptoms are sounding very promising!


----------



## Rozzer

Tmi alert - but have EWCM! One of the first times I've conclusively been able to say I have EWCM.
I'm so hoping o is imminent :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- hooray!

Deny-sounds good


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN again :(

Was spotting again when I took the test, a little red blood but now nothing again. I'm getting so frustrated :(

I'm thinking of buying a digital test. I'm tired of FRER


----------



## mommyxofxone

denyse, remember, digitals tend to be LESS sensitive, i wouldn't spend my money on one until you've missed af for a few days.

rozz sounds great about the ewcm!


i'm over here still as confused as ever. my mommy feelings are tingling for another. i feel like i'm supposed to have another, and it'll be a little boy. i just feel like i'm meant to have another. i just don't know if i should. i don't know.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> denyse, remember, digitals tend to be LESS sensitive, i wouldn't spend my money on one until you've missed af for a few days.
> 
> rozz sounds great about the ewcm!
> 
> 
> i'm over here still as confused as ever. my mommy feelings are tingling for another. i feel like i'm supposed to have another, and it'll be a little boy. i just feel like i'm meant to have another. i just don't know if i should. i don't know.

Thanks for your continued encouragement :hugs:

I'm sorry to hear how you are feeling. But it is perfectly normal hun. I wondered after having my son if we should have another. I know how you feel, wanting a sibling for your child. I hope soon you are able to find the answer you are looking for :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i just wish i knew how to know what the heck i wanted. that's the most frustrating. why don't i just know?!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

taking another test in the morning....wish me luck! I read up that implantation spotting can last more than a few days, so now I feel a bit better. I also read that it usually starts about a week before AF is due. Mine started on Sunday, and AF is due on Sunday, so maybe all good signs?

:hugs: and :dust: to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## Rozzer

I had a positive opk at lunchtime, more EWCM and negative opk this evening.
No idea what is going on!

Hoping it's an ovulation now and temp rises. 
Staying cool, calm and collected...not much else to do.

How are you all doing? Over, mommy, tori?

Mommy - I think being torn is normal. It's a huge decision to make. At the end of the day, what do you think you'd regret most? I know for me it would probably be not having another one. Thinking of you xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN for me today :( pretty sure i'm out. I don't want to test anymore, I just get disappointed.

I'm frustrated because for 4 days I've been experiencing brown discharge (only when I wipe) so I thought maybe it was implantation. But now today when I wiped there was a bit of red blood with a tiny clot (again, only when I wiped). I'm so confused. Guess I'll just wait for AF to make (or not make) her appearance.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Denny- I'm sorry. Hang in there til the end. 

Roz- have you been tested for PCOS? 

Mommy- I know how yoy feel. God will give you what you are supposed to have.


----------



## Rozzer

No, I've never been tested. Is it likely I would develop it?
There's never been any suggestion before? 

Would I talk to Dr about it?

I googled and that was something that came up...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

spotting brown again...not red like this morning and it's not heavy. AF due in 3 days. Not sure what to think. Has anyone experienced this?? I've had brown discharge on and off since Sunday.


----------



## Overwhelmed

The girl I work with has been spotting for like 3 weeks and she is definitely pregnant. (6weeks now I think). Her spotting has been all brown though. I know it is common to spot a little in early pregnancy. You can try calling your doctor if your concerned. I know it is hard, but hang in there.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I don't know. I just know that it is common to get multiple LH surges and not o with pcos.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> The girl I work with has been spotting for like 3 weeks and she is definitely pregnant. (6weeks now I think). Her spotting has been all brown though. I know it is common to spot a little in early pregnancy. You can try calling your doctor if your concerned. I know it is hard, but hang in there.

Thanks hun, I appreciate the support and words of encouragement :hugs:

I'm not too worried at this point as AF isn't due for a few days, and I'm not in any pain. I've just never spotted before (red or brown) so this is all new to me. I just can't think of any other explanation that I'm still implanting and that's why I keep getting BFN's


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> Roz- I don't know. I just know that it is common to get multiple LH surges and not o with pcos.

Thanks, appreciate your response. 

I had a slight temp rise today so that could be the beginning of sustained temp shift. Cm seems to be less abundant too :)


----------



## emalou90

DenyseGiguere said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> The girl I work with has been spotting for like 3 weeks and she is definitely pregnant. (6weeks now I think). Her spotting has been all brown though. I know it is common to spot a little in early pregnancy. You can try calling your doctor if your concerned. I know it is hard, but hang in there.
> 
> Thanks hun, I appreciate the support and words of encouragement :hugs:
> 
> I'm not too worried at this point as AF isn't due for a few days, and I'm not in any pain. I've just never spotted before (red or brown) so this is all new to me. I just can't think of any other explanation that I'm still implanting and that's why I keep getting BFN'sClick to expand...

Sounds like IB, you could have ovulated a bit later than expected.
With my first I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after my due period. :hugs: there is still hope!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

emalou90 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> The girl I work with has been spotting for like 3 weeks and she is definitely pregnant. (6weeks now I think). Her spotting has been all brown though. I know it is common to spot a little in early pregnancy. You can try calling your doctor if your concerned. I know it is hard, but hang in there.
> 
> Thanks hun, I appreciate the support and words of encouragement :hugs:
> 
> I'm not too worried at this point as AF isn't due for a few days, and I'm not in any pain. I've just never spotted before (red or brown) so this is all new to me. I just can't think of any other explanation that I'm still implanting and that's why I keep getting BFN'sClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like IB, you could have ovulated a bit later than expected.
> With my first I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after my due period. :hugs: there is still hope!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: that gives me hope! I appreciate your encouragement and support :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

hpe all you ladies are well. sorry i've been mia. hope to catch up properly this evening, about to run out with dd and take her to a playdate.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi all,

Mommy - how was the playdate?

I'm still really confused about what is going on. Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow to confirm o. Cm seems to be more creamy and less excessive...
Maybe this is an annovulatory cycle, apparently it's normal to have a couple a year?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Almost 2 days before AF should arrive, and the spotting has slowed down. Not gone all together, but a lot less frequent, and no more red just a little bit of brown. I feel "wet" down there but so far AF hasn't made an appearance and I'm not cramping at all. Good sign I hope!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sounds like a good sign hun

Rozz- i dont know much about annovulatory cycles. but, i hope it's just a later one, and you still do o.

received some opks if i want them from a friend some states away, she sent them up if i decide to keep trying, i just think it'll be easier with one.

i called dh in to see dd being adorable in the tub tonight. he acted like i was taking up his precious time. came in. smiled, gave a sad little laugh, and was gone just as fast. he misses everything. and not because of something importnat. because he chooses fb and his forums over precious time with his daughter. breaks my heart.


----------



## Rozzer

Update: I have a solid smiley on the clear blue digital opk. I am so so happy!
Think we had a fertilized egg last month that tried to implant and couldn't, which may have messed my cycles up.

Bd yesterday and will again today and fingers and toes crossed!

Mommy - that really sucks. If dh was serious about wanting another, I'd think he'd be showing you support. I'm really sorry for you, dd and most of all dh for what he's missing out on. He loses out more than anyone xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> sounds like a good sign hun
> 
> Rozz- i dont know much about annovulatory cycles. but, i hope it's just a later one, and you still do o.
> 
> received some opks if i want them from a friend some states away, she sent them up if i decide to keep trying, i just think it'll be easier with one.
> 
> i called dh in to see dd being adorable in the tub tonight. he acted like i was taking up his precious time. came in. smiled, gave a sad little laugh, and was gone just as fast. he misses everything. and not because of something importnat. because he chooses fb and his forums over precious time with his daughter. breaks my heart.

I'm sorry to hear that hun. He is missing out :hugs: to you. Makes me realize how lucky I am.

I think I got my dates mixed up...my husband and I took our son for a walk tonight to the park (he knows how stressed and upset I've been about all my spotting) and we think I'm not due for AF until Tuesday, not Monday, so maybe that's why I keep getting BFN's. I hope so. Of course I started googling again, and I've half convinced myself I have a cyst. I need to stop googling stuff!!!


----------



## Rozzer

Dr google is the worst to ask about things!!

Hoping you've got a bfp just around the corner


----------



## Overwhelmed

Rozz- that sounds good. 

Mommy- I'm sorry to hear that about dh. At least you and DD have each other. 

Deny- nooooo! Google is the worst. (but we all do it)

Afm- since I'm not watching anything this cycle, nothing to report. I think I will have my O soon- lots of cm, having to wear a panty liner. We have been bding but not making it an obligation. I do have a docs appt on Monday to get dhs sperm results- he is nervous.


----------



## Rozzer

Ooo good luck over - hope the appt goes well. Will be thinking of you and dh.

I'm very impressed with your relaxed attitude this month! I was feeling pretty relaxed but when o has possibly turned up 5 days later than last month, relaxed went out the window.

I think it's because I am quite worried about long term effects of ds's prematurity (and my HELLP) and whether that will impact on future fertility etc.

Mommy - I wish you could wave a wand for your answers and to open DHs eyes xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope all you ladies are well today. dd and i have a plan of fun things to do. supposed to rain at 4 pm so trying to get all this stuff in today (a few festivals and things to get to) so trying to do all that. dh has said he's coming, but don't know why, he usually acts super tired and like it's a chore.


dd is sitting nex to him all curled up on the couch. i don't get it. i do EVERYTHING with her, he does nothing, and she's favoring him today.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Another BFN :(

I don't know what's going on. No more red spotting (just had a little bit last night but it was more pink) just a little bit of brown today. But it seems to be getting lighter. I don't know what's happening :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> hope all you ladies are well today. dd and i have a plan of fun things to do. supposed to rain at 4 pm so trying to get all this stuff in today (a few festivals and things to get to) so trying to do all that. dh has said he's coming, but don't know why, he usually acts super tired and like it's a chore.
> 
> 
> dd is sitting nex to him all curled up on the couch. i don't get it. i do EVERYTHING with her, he does nothing, and she's favoring him today.

I'm sorry you're having a rough time :hugs: just remember you're the one that's going to matter in the end because you're the one that does everything for her.


----------



## Rozzer

I'm with Denyse mommy. Hang in there, hopefully her snuggles awaken something in him.

Hope you had a lovely family day xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Found out today that implantation spotting can last for a week, and can vary in color (apparently red is normal). Damn google, I kept reading the implantation bleeding should only last a few days and is never red. I'm feeling a bit better.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Rozzer

I've had a very slight temp rise this morning. Hoping it continues and o happens, but resigned that it may not.

Being chilled as much as I can :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

A small update on me this morning, as I finally got an answer for all my crazy symptons

I got a :bfp: this morning!!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130922_033533_866.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rozzer

Yay, that's fantastic news Denyse! Congratulations!

It had to be something, with all your symptoms! So happy for you xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Yay, that's fantastic news Denyse! Congratulations!
> 
> It had to be something, with all your symptoms! So happy for you xx

Thanks hun :hugs:

Are you doing today? It's 5:00 am here and I can't sleep since getting my :bfp: lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I meant "how are you doing today?" :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hooray Deny! Congrats.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Denyse!!!! congrats hun!!!! so awesome!!!!


Rozz how are you doing in your cycle? 

Over- how are you feeling hun?



afm, putting myself down to test Oct. 14th. That's with a 30 day cycle. i think we'll try again this cycle.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Good mommy. Did yesterday's family outing go well?

Me- had some major cramping yesterday afternoon but only about 20 min. Maybe o? I guess I will find out tomorrow at doc.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i guess you have to go monthly to the dr then huh over? would drive me nuts. i hate the drs. 

yes our outing went well. we had to cancel one event since the child decided to nap for like 4 hours.


----------



## Overwhelmed

4 hour nap is awesome. 

Yep, every month doctor. Not so bad. I like my docs and nursing staff. Tomorrow I will see the doc that delivered P. Plus at least I know I am Oing.


----------



## emalou90

DenyseGiguere said:


> A small update on me this morning, as I finally got an answer for all my crazy symptons
> 
> I got a :bfp: this morning!!
> 
> :happydance:

Woooooooooo :happydance: congratulations!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks all :hugs:

I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. This spotting really threw me off, and upset me more than I like to admit. I just never experienced spotting ever. I'm still experiencing it but it's very light.


----------



## Rozzer

Yay mommy - I'm so glad you're in again :)

Over - hope it is o!

Afm - temp dip today, maybe that means o?? I took temp once then immediately after - got 36.18 and 36.32. Neither of which is a rise.
I'm 7 days after my o last month. No idea what's going on, still have to wait and see. I really want to go and see my dr, but it's only our third cycle ttc...


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah this is our 4th. i hate that it's so hard this time around. like the mws after dd were saying oh you better be careful you'll be extra fertile now that you've had one... umm....


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm kind of depressed this morning. Bought more tests to see if my second line would get darker. For some reason the first test I used didn't work because nothing showed up. I peed again a few minutes later for the other test and got a BFN. Is it possible it was only negative because I peed so soon after trying the first time? I'm trying not to give up hope, but I'm still spotting. Waiting for my doctor's office to open so I can call and try to make an appointment.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hun i only just saw this now- are you doing alright? did you get the dr? i would think it's possible you got a neg because of how soon after, because there DEFINITELY was a test on your frer clear as day. keep us posted


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> hun i only just saw this now- are you doing alright? did you get the dr? i would think it's possible you got a neg because of how soon after, because there DEFINITELY was a test on your frer clear as day. keep us posted

Thanks hun. Still waiting for the doctor to call back. I waited 4 hours and did another test, another BFN :( I don't know what to think anymore. Still spotting, but light again and just brown. I am so confused :cry:

How are you doing?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope you're not having a chemical. :( i'm doing alright hun. just waiting for dd to wake up so we can decorate her pumpkin


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> i hope you're not having a chemical. :( i'm doing alright hun. just waiting for dd to wake up so we can decorate her pumpkin

That sounds like fun :) I get Monday's off so I've been spending in with my son indoors. We've been watching movies and playing. Think I needed that today. He just went down for a nap so I'm having some lunch and just relaxing for a bit. I feel so drained :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- try again tomorrow morning...may still be early and not using fmu isn't picking up. 

Mommy- I feel ya. This is cycle 8 and that is after we were cleared from etopic. Cycle I don't even want to know if you count the mc and ectopic. At doc now waiting for him to come in. Hopefully good news


----------



## Rozzer

Denyse - I hope it's because of not using fmu! Fingers crossed and good luck at dr.

Mommy - hope you had fun decorating pumpkins!

Over - how did the dr go?

Arm - temp rise!! Above cover line! So freakin happy!!! Whoop!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I know my test yesterday was positive...many people have told me they can see the line. The line is still there on the test. I'm hopeful that the test today was just negative because I didn't use FMU. Not giving up hope just yet.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- did you get to the doc? 

Roz- hooray. Now you wait. 

Afm- 3 really good follicles (all about the same size around 2.9). Said should O in the next 48 hours. Also said that because of the ectopic before they can write the script for the $800 test as medically necessary, which will make it less expensive. Told me to put it off another cycle though. If I get AF they will do another round 100 with a trigger. And dh's counts are all above average. So good visit.


----------



## mommyxofxone

dd's pumpkin from today :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1234685_10201991194798365_690687351_n.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> dd's pumpkin from today :flower:

Awwww how cute! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- did you get to the doc?
> 
> Roz- hooray. Now you wait.
> 
> Afm- 3 really good follicles (all about the same size around 2.9). Said should O in the next 48 hours. Also said that because of the ectopic before they can write the script for the $800 test as medically necessary, which will make it less expensive. Told me to put it off another cycle though. If I get AF they will do another round 100 with a trigger. And dh's counts are all above average. So good visit.

Nope, they never called back :( My husband is going to try calling them tomorrow.

I'm testing in the morning. Hope everyone has a great night. I'm trying not to feel so down, maybe today's tests were just a bad batch. Who knows. I won't know until tomorrow.

Here's some :dust: for everyone


----------



## Overwhelmed

I love it mommy.


----------



## Rozzer

Ooo got me an avatar! Yay :) 
My beautiful baby boy, who's not really a baby anymore


----------



## mommyxofxone

Denyse, did you test this am??? hope you got a nice line. thinking of you.

Well ladies poor dd woke up at 4 am choking and coughing on her own vomit. poor kid. we've never had to deal with that before (she never throws up) so that was interesting. ugh, i felt so bad for her, she was cold, crying and shaking. i cuddled her best i could while cleaning her up, she wound up going back to sleep about a half hour later and seems great since. some kind of virus though. :/


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Had another faulty test this morning :( no line or anything. I cried a lot this morning. I feel so worn down and tired of this all. :cry:

Not going to test anymore. I don't have any left and I don't want to spend anymore money on them. I'm hoping the doctor calls today and he can just send me for a blood test.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Can't get in to see the doctor until October 1st and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. Started bleeding a lot more about an hour ago, it's bright red and very mucus-y :cry:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- so sorry. Hope everything turns out okay. Thinking about you.

Mommy- that stinks. Glad to hear she is feeling better though. 

Hows everyone else? 

Me- horrible cramping last night. Couldn't sleep at all. Felt like early contractions ( weird right?)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks everyone, still having some light red bleeding.

My co-worker has calmed me down a bit. Apparently she experienced the same sort of thing when she was pregnant with her daugther. She too pointed out that her daughter told her it's impossible to get a false positive. And I had a positive on Sunday. She bled for almost 2 weeks before she knew she was pregnant. She even had the red mucus I'm experiencing now. I'm in no pain and no sign AF is on her way, so maybe I'm still in it. I still have hope.

Thank you ladies for all your words of support, it means a lot to me.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

*doctor not daugther lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

it's not your af that you have with the bleeding? i just don't get while you're getting the bad tests. :( sorry hun hoping it works out for you 


over where are you in your cycle agian? i can't keep up, sounds dreadful.

afm, dd doing ok, still in a funk, but ok. opk neg tonight


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am here to post some not so great news.

Many of you lovely ladies have heard me vent, complain, cry about my many symptoms. We went to urgent care tonight as my bleeding increased. They confirmed I'm not pregnant. They believe what may have happened is I had a cyst on my ovary that popped. But they need to do an ultrasound to make sure there is nothing in my uterus. 

I am completely heart broken. I truly felt pregnant, and after this week and a half I feel just shattered learning it was all for nothing.

Thank you ladies for your continued support, it means a lot to me.


----------



## Rozzer

Denyse - I'm so sorry to hear that :( totally heart breaking. Thinking of you xx

Over - early contractions is very weird! Have you o'd yet?

Mommy - poor dd, hope she feels better soon.

Afm - had another temp rise, with a third tomorrow o should be confirmed from Monday. My poor baby boy is not well, totally sucks. As a preemie, his lungs were not developed so a simple cold always turns into a major drama. He is coughing and wheezing up a storm. Hoping we avoid a hospital visit...


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I love the daughter instead of doctor- I read that like 5 times and figured your coworker was just older. Hope everything works out. 

Mommy- I'm cd18. Not sure how many dpo because I didn't test or anything this month. Judging by the extreme cramping and the doctor I would say I oed on Monday night into Tuesday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh denyse!!!! i'm so sorry!!!! that's terrible news hun, i'm so very sorry for you, i so thought you were going to get good news at the dr. :( thinking of you and hope you're alright.

over- well good to be i the tww again! i think? lol. i never know.

rozz- i'm so sorry about ds!!!! keep us posted!!!



afm, opk last night (can't remember if said this already) was very light but there. just waiting. cd 12 today. not temping or ferning this month. just opks. taking a more relaxed approach if you can call opks relaxed it's like just having a basic idea of where we are i guess.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah, dd did get ill again last night at 11. but slept through after that til 7 am. seems decent this am. think i'm going to have to break out her fleece jammies already, as she seems cool in the leg-feet portion. unless i throw in some socks in the feeties.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> oh denyse!!!! i'm so sorry!!!! that's terrible news hun, i'm so very sorry for you, i so thought you were going to get good news at the dr. :( thinking of you and hope you're alright.
> 
> over- well good to be i the tww again! i think? lol. i never know.
> 
> rozz- i'm so sorry about ds!!!! keep us posted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> afm, opk last night (can't remember if said this already) was very light but there. just waiting. cd 12 today. not temping or ferning this month. just opks. taking a more relaxed approach if you can call opks relaxed it's like just having a basic idea of where we are i guess.

Thanks hun. I'm actually glad AF showed up. Now we can look to October and start trying again after AF is gone. My normal AF cramps started up this morning so I feel like everything is slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I'm sorry. For some reason my site didn't update until just now. Glad to hear you are being positive. 

Mommy- it is still 90 down here. Almost in the tww- good job with the laidback attitude. 
Roz- welcome to the tww. Sorry to here about your baby. Hope he feels better soon


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My ultrasound is booked for Friday afternoon. Hoping all goes well. Please keep me in your thoughts :hugs:

Looking up symptoms of ovarian cysts, everything is starting to make sense. 95% of them are benign, so I'm not as worried. But I'll worry anyway lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have a cyst on my left ovary. i never had anything done about it. they said yeah it's a cyst. that's about it. can't do anything so told me not to test. apparently they're extremely common?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> i have a cyst on my left ovary. i never had anything done about it. they said yeah it's a cyst. that's about it. can't do anything so told me not to test. apparently they're extremely common?

Yeah, apparently they are very common, and go away on their own. Once I got AF they said that is most likely it "disappearing" or whatever it does.


----------



## Rozzer

Woohoo, cross hairs! So happy! 
But I've listened to my poor boy cough all night, not so happy. I have a crappy day at work today but might be able to come home this afternoon.
I love my job but sometimes I hate being a working mum...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Feeling poopy today. Not sure if I want to try this month. I hate feeling this way :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

I had one the size of a grapefruit and it went away on its own. Mommy, you may want to talk to the doc though because if it is big enough it will stop you from ovulating on that side.


----------



## mommyxofxone

really over? i had no idea. when i talked to my mw asking if i could have a cyst due to the pain i get there soemtimes, they said yeah could be and told me not to worry about it! then with the gp who found it said not to worry about it too. 

i so need new doctors.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Well it depends on how big it is. If it is small- not a prob but if it is large it could stop a healthy follicle from getting big enough to release an egg on that side. That's what my docs said anyway. Have you ever had an u/s done on it? If it is very large it can be dangerous too if it ruptures. I wasn't allowed to workout or do anything until mine went down. But I also had a few small ones before that and those were nothing to worry about.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i had a u/s and a ct scan done. but they acted like it was nothing. very odd indeed. we'll see how things go. 

not really big on the tests as they tend to be an insane amount of money for us. 


dd is much better today, opks getting darker, no cramping, but cp high soft open, and i'm taking it easy and NOT temping thise cycle.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm scared to go for my u/s and might try and reschedule it until after AF is gone. It's just too heavy and I don't want them poking anything in me until it's gone :(

I'm not in any pain (other than a few cramps now and then, but they are still much lighter compared to what I usually have during AF) so I think it would be okay to postpone the u/s because we don't think it's serious and neither did the doctors at the clinic.

Yesterday I was really feeling down in the dumps and wasn't sure I wanted to try again for #2 after the month I had.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm so sorry hun. i know what you mean, this all really screws up your emotions. i really hope af is gone for you soon and u/s shows nothing major


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- hooray! Hope your bfp comes this time. 

Deny- I know how you feel. It is hard to continue on the tcc journey when you get such a disappointment. Hang in there. 

Mommy- how are you feeling?


----------



## Rozzer

Hi lovelies,

How are you all doing? 

Mommy - you def need a new dr!

Over - how are you?

Denyse - I (and every other woman ttc) know exactly how you feel. This is such a tough journey but the results are worth it! Be kind to yourself for a few days, grieve and then hopefully the next cycle is positive.

Afm - I'm having a conundrum and hope you can help. It's my birthday next Wed, and I'll be 9dpo. If my o had been more on time rather than cd27 my plan was to test then ( as AF would have been late) and hopefully get a wonderful birthday present. Dh and my bestie both think I should still test on my birthday, I'm not sure. Wondering if you have any thoughts/opinions?

My bestie got her bfp at 7dpo and I have no idea what cycle date I got my last bfp at - actually I can probably work it out...cd36ish, after having a bfn at cd29. Ds was a total surprise baby and I'd just had an iud out and been on the pill (food poisoning). Actually, spookily enough my birthday would be cd36.
BUT I would have conceived approx 14 days before then (which I can pinpoint as dh and I were doing long distance and had both had food poisoning so the one time we dtd that weekend has to be it!)


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh boy rozz, i do't know! i think i'd wait. unless you can brace yourself to handle the most likely bfn even if you are pregnant, that's really early to get a positive hun just don't want you to get a bfn and get down on your birthday, that would really suck.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah, afm, i'm at cd 14, cp is high soft and open, i had ewcm yesterday, but i seem to get better cm in the evening this time around. this am i woke up with watery, so i'm assuming it'll get better in the evening. i havne't had ewcm in any of the cycles this time trying. i really do think i'm more fertile in the fall but i do't get that either.

opks are getting darker. last two cycles o'd around 15 & 17 and with the cm getting so good and the cp where it is, i'm expecting it around 16 or 17 for sure. i think tomorrow will be too early. can't believe i'm at O again. 

I put my therm away in my drawer. 

just waiting here! lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Going to call the diagnostic centre this morning to tell them I'm still on my period and if they still want to do the exam today. I'm not comfortable being probed, let alone when there's blood in that area. I hope we're able to just reschedule until AF is gone and I feel a bit better.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I'm doing well. Nothing to report. I think if you test use an early detection one. I got my last AF on my birthday though and it made it a crummy bday, so my advice would be to wait a day.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I was monitored weekly with my cyst (since it was so big) so couldn't avoid the whole period thing. It really isn't that bad. I didn't like the idea of it either but it was so fast.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- I was monitored weekly with my cyst (since it was so big) so couldn't avoid the whole period thing. It really isn't that bad. I didn't like the idea of it either but it was so fast.

Thanks. I'm just going ahead with it today. When they lady called to book my appointment a few days ago, she said my husband wasn't allowed in with me. I was so upset. When we called this morning, we got a much nicer lady who said it wouldn't be that uncomfortable, and that my husband could come in with me. I'm relieved about that. I just want answers. Hopefully everything turns out ok.


----------



## mommyxofxone

you were told your husband couldn't come in to an appt and procedure YOU are paying for!? oh yeah right, all hell would break loose if that were me!

glad they fixed it for you!!! i'd be PISSED.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Glad they fixed it. I am with mommy on that one.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Well ladies I am heading home to meet my husband and head to our appointment. Will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

any news denyse? 


anyone watch the new grey's last night?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

They did the ultrasound, it was painless. I should never google anything hahaha. The results won't be in for about 3-4 business days, but the lady didn't seem too concerned so I'm hoping it was nothing and we'll be cleared to try again once AF is gone. I feel so much better after going and getting the ultrasound done. I almost chickened out, glad I didn't.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Ooo don't tell me about greys I won't get to watch it til sunday


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- so glad it went well. I cannot tell you how many of those ultra sounds I have had. Hopefully everything is good.


----------



## mommyxofxone

denyse SO glad it all went easy for you! hoping they find nothing!! usually you can tell something by their face.

and Over ok lol i'll keep my mouth shut! i love that stupid show!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> denyse SO glad it all went easy for you! hoping they find nothing!! usually you can tell something by their face.
> 
> and Over ok lol i'll keep my mouth shut! i love that stupid show!

She didn't say anything or look too worried so we're taking that as a good sign. Maybe this was just a weird cycle. Damn it though, my boobs still look huge and the bleeding is weird. Luckily the bleeding looks like it's getting lighter, so hopefully it'll be gone completely in 3 or 4 days


----------



## Overwhelmed

I think the ultrasound techs have to take a class in how to keep a straight face in any situation. I bet they are great at poker. My tech did tell me when the cyst finally went away (3 months- but deny it was huge so I wouldn't worry) but I think it is because I have been there so much. I kid you not around 35 times in a year. 

Mommy- I live that show too. I just have to get too early I cannot stay awake that late to watch it. I tape it and watch it over the weekend.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I think the ultrasound techs have to take a class in how to keep a straight face in any situation. I bet they are great at poker. My tech did tell me when the cyst finally went away (3 months- but deny it was huge so I wouldn't worry) but I think it is because I have been there so much. I kid you not around 35 times in a year.
> 
> Mommy- I live that show too. I just have to get too early I cannot stay awake that late to watch it. I tape it and watch it over the weekend.

Wow, that's a lot! My bleeding has decreased quite a bit. A couple of days ago I was changing a pad every few hours. Now I change it every couple of hours just for cleanliness but it's not even close to being full. It's more of a bright red/pink color now. What a weird cycle!!! I'm looking forward to things going back to normal.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok ladies, tonight's opk.

Cd 14, and assuming i'll O in the next two days. 

So going to dtd tonight, and hope for the best.

nervous. really nervous.

Had dh look at the test and tell me what he thinks, as it's slightly darker in person, and he said the lines are almost identical. so for testing once a day i say that's pretty damn good. so, onward, to the weekend of bd'ing!
 



Attached Files:







0927032000.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rozzer

That looks positive to me mommy - yay, get bd'ing

Ugh, just been out with my parents. I thought I'd try some wine but I wasn't feeling it (I didn't when pregnant with ds) so had about 5 sips and gave up and when one of their friends tried to fill my glass up, mum drunkenly announces to the table I might be pregnant. Jeepers mum, way to add to the pressure!!
Went to the worlds longest baby shower today, I was the first to leave after 3 hours and there were 3 pregnant people there and I found out another of my close friends is pregnant and I am so happy for them and hopeful it will be our turn soon xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

does your mom know you're trying?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- def positive. Get to it.

Deny- that stinks. I hope everything clears up and you get your bfp soon. 

Roz- how are you?

Afm- still sitting in the tww not charting anything. So much less stressed. My mom is watching P for us this weekend, so dh and I have the weekend alone. We are doing the food and wine fest at Disney and I think God is on our side. Cold front went through so temp is a high of 84, got a free upgrade to a nicer campsite, and a free upgrade to a front row seat at the dinner show last night.


----------



## Rozzer

mommyxofxone said:


> does your mom know you're trying?

Yeah she does. The horror. Everyone got very excited but then asked when I would find out. Le sigh.

Had a temp dip today but at m&d s which is colder than our place I think (no heat pump).


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! I'm so sorry that I've been absent for quite a while. I tried to catch up as best I could. 

Denyse, I'm glad that your starting to feel better, but I'm so sorry about the situation. Crossing my fingers for good results. I've had cysts before, too, and they can be so painful.

Rozzer, how are you doing? Feeling like this is your month?

Beth, so glad you decided to keep trying! I hope this is your month!

AFM, I started temping but got a very bad cold in the middle of my cycle, so I think it messed up my temps. I'm not even sure if I ovulated this month. My chart looks ridiculous :-/ got what I thought was a +OPK on CD 13 or 14 (I forget) but no temp increase yet, however, I almost feel like since I can't use OPKs enough now that I'm working they're useless. A June baby would be so good for us with my work schedule. I am feeling some what I think might be O cramps or something going on right now. I'll attach my chart and please suggestions/help is lovely!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Rozzer

tori0713 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so sorry that I've been absent for quite a while. I tried to catch up as best I could.
> 
> Denyse, I'm glad that your starting to feel better, but I'm so sorry about the situation. Crossing my fingers for good results. I've had cysts before, too, and they can be so painful.
> 
> Rozzer, how are you doing? Feeling like this is your month?
> 
> Beth, so glad you decided to keep trying! I hope this is your month!
> 
> AFM, I started temping but got a very bad cold in the middle of my cycle, so I think it messed up my temps. I'm not even sure if I ovulated this month. My chart looks ridiculous :-/ got what I thought was a +OPK on CD 13 or 14 (I forget) but no temp increase yet, however, I almost feel like since I can't use OPKs enough now that I'm working they're useless. A June baby would be so good for us with my work schedule. I am feeling some what I think might be O cramps or something going on right now. I'll attach my chart and please suggestions/help is lovely!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I reckon if you get another similar temp tomorrow then you'll get crosshairs :)

I'm feeling ok. I'm being pretty relaxed this month. I hope it's our month, although if I do conceive and this one comes on time (two reasonably big ifs) then due date would be 4 days after ds' birthday :)

I'm sure it will happen when it's meant to. Thinking zen thoughts


----------



## mommyxofxone

opk def lighter tonight ladies so thinking last night was the def. positive!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

It looks like my bleeding is continuing to decrease. Now it's just pinkish mucus. Sorry for the TMI lol. But feeling much better that it seems to be making it's way out the door. So excited for no more bleeding. It's been a longgggg 2 weeks of spotting and bleeding.

On a side note, my husband made pork ribs with Dr. Pepper bbq sauce, and they were yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's awesome hun glad things are good right now. Fx'd everything goes well this cycle


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> that's awesome hun glad things are good right now. Fx'd everything goes well this cycle

Spotting/bleeding has completely stopped :)

We're going to start :sex: on Friday - hubby is on nights all week starting tomorrow. I am just relieved the bleeding has stopped. :happydance:

How are you hun


----------



## Rozzer

Yay mommy, hope you've caught the egg!! Good luck xx

Denyse - glad to hear the bleeding has almost stopped :)

Afm - back home and massive temp spike today, but had a very unsettled night with ds. Still relaxed, still waiting :)

Over, Tori. - how are you?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Yay mommy, hope you've caught the egg!! Good luck xx
> 
> Denyse - glad to hear the bleeding has almost stopped :)
> 
> Afm - back home and massive temp spike today, but had a very unsettled night with ds. Still relaxed, still waiting :)
> 
> Over, Tori. - how are you?

It's completely stopped now :) have seen nothing all day


----------



## tori0713

Beth, I'm glad that the OPK was positive the other night! 

Denyse: Thank goodness your bleeding has stopped and yay for starting to BD this coming Friday. I feel like October is going to be a great month.

Rozzer: Could that have been your implantation dip? Your chart looks good!

AFM: Nothing exciting going on. Just hanging out and not trying to symptom spot or anything this month. Much more relaxed than last month about it all, but I'm going to keep up the temping to see if my temp stays high or I get the drop before AF. My nipples are pretty sore, probably from O and I'm a little achy down there from O, but my spirits are high!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Okay mommy- I watches Greys and cried. Why does that show always make me cry?


----------



## tori0713

Overwhelmed said:


> Okay mommy- I watches Greys and cried. Why does that show always make me cry?

I watch Grey's, too! Love it! This past episode didn't make me cry but I have a bad track record with the show and the amount of tears I produce while watching


----------



## Overwhelmed

I cried at the end with Arizona and Sophia.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i would probably cry my eyes out normally but dh was with me and makes me feel uncomfy. he watches and waits for it. so SOMETIMES i watch the show during dd's nap so i can sit on the couch and ball my eyes out! 

yeah that really sucked with arizona, but dude, what was she thinking! i can't believe she did that to Calli


----------



## Overwhelmed

I agree...on both accounts. I don't watch with dh either. Men don't get it. I also think Arizona was not very nice. I do wonder when I watch it how many horrible things can happen to one group of people. I thought it was cool how they had Richard open his eyes at the end when talking about family. I think next week will be funny with the new infant thing, just the preview about the nap. I remember napping with P on the couch just so I could sleep.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah i got stuck for sometimes 2 hours so dd would sleep!!!! and yeah i was thinking about that earlier how he said he was right about one thing. i thought that was great


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lol I don't watch Grey's. My sister in law watches it, I don't understand it. Everybody has their own tastes :) My husband sat through Battle of the Blades and the Amazing Race tonight, Monday's he sits through Dancing With The Stars. That's really the only TV shows I watch (other than the Bachelor/Bachelorette when they're on lol). Most of the time we watch the Land Before Time movies because they're Noah's favorite. He pretty much runs the house lol.

Well 12 hours has passed and no bleeding at all. So glad that's over! :happydance:


----------



## Overwhelmed

So glad the bleeding is over deny. 

I love the amazing race. Another one I tape. We don't watch much live.


----------



## mommyxofxone

saw the amazing race the year i had dd. i liked it. dh didn't. 

in fact he doesn't like most of my shows. he likes a lot of those house hunter shows. and most times in the evening he watches what he wants. even though i watch disney junior all fing day.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still no bleeding or spotting. Excited to start trying again on Friday!


----------



## Rozzer

Eep, I had another temp rise. It's sooo high, I'd panic if ds had this temp.
I feel warm but not really hot and another unsettled night. Dh came to bed at 2:30am, woke me up and started chatting then I couldn't get back to sleep. Grr!

I took some of my blankets off in the middle of the night too.

Still trying to be calm but have a liiiiiittle bit of excitement creeping in...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozz! So excited for you !!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I like house hunters too. Dh and I like a lot if similar shows. The ones he doesn't like I watch on sat or Sunday morning before he gets up and he watches the shows I don't like after I go to bed.


----------



## tori0713

Rozzer, KMFX! Your chart is looking good. I don't know how you're holding out testing with an FRER.

Denyse, so glad that your bleeding fully stopped and you can get to BDing on Friday!

How is everyone else?

AFM, nothing exciting going on. 4dpo and no real symptoms other than post O lower backache and sore nipples. I'm really holding out till the 10th to test.

Oh, and DH and I watch a ton of shows... The Voice, New Girl, The Walking Dead, Grey's Anatomy, Parenthood, Glee, and just finished Breaking Bad last night. Other than that we really don't watch much TV during the week.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Clinic called to say I have PCOS - they wouldn't tell me anything else, just that my doctor will talk to me. I'm so scared :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori- lol "other then that." I'm in the same post o boat as you. 

Deny- pcos just means that you have multiple cysts on your ovaries (not cancer or anything). It may mean that you are not ovulating in which case they would put you on clomid. When are you going into your doctor? I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Tori- lol "other then that." I'm in the same post o boat as you.
> 
> Deny- pcos just means that you have multiple cysts on your ovaries (not cancer or anything). It may mean that you are not ovulating in which case they would put you on clomid. When are you going into your doctor? I'll be thinking about you.

We go tomorrow morning. It was just a surprise as I know I've been ovulating and my cycles are always regular. This last one was the only irregular one I've ever had.


----------



## Overwhelmed

You can get a positive opk and not ovulate, which is normal with pcos. Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> I like house hunters too. Dh and I like a lot if similar shows. The ones he doesn't like I watch on sat or Sunday morning before he gets up and he watches the shows I don't like after I go to bed.

we go to bed at the same time usually. and he's home on sat and sunday so.... i dont' get to watch them then. so i ahve to do it during the week right now it's just grey's really. OH and i'm a closet dance moms watcher too. i'm not proud.



tori0713 said:


> Rozzer, KMFX! Your chart is looking good. I don't know how you're holding out testing with an FRER.
> 
> Denyse, so glad that your bleeding fully stopped and you can get to BDing on Friday!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> AFM, nothing exciting going on. 4dpo and no real symptoms other than post O lower backache and sore nipples. I'm really holding out till the 10th to test.
> 
> Oh, and DH and I watch a ton of shows... The Voice, New Girl, The Walking Dead, Grey's Anatomy, Parenthood, Glee, and just finished Breaking Bad last night. Other than that we really don't watch much TV during the week.

hey our dpo is pretty close! fx'd for you hun. and of your shows we watch Walking Dead. the others we don't like lol but we LOVE the walking dead!



DenyseGiguere said:


> Clinic called to say I have PCOS - they wouldn't tell me anything else, just that my doctor will talk to me. I'm so scared :(

oh hun i'm sorry :(




Overwhelmed said:


> You can get a positive opk and not ovulate, which is normal with pcos. Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes

i always forget about that!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

AND if i o'd on the cd 15, my af should be due at 13dpo which is sat the 12th. if no af by monday the 14th that is my planned test day.

when is everyone testing? about to change the thread to October


----------



## Overwhelmed

Ummm.... I'm going to wait til a week late so I will test if AF doesn't show up by the 14th.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I don't know what our plan is right now, we may stop TTC. Learned today that I have PCOS. Off to see the doctor tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the well wishes and crossing fingers! It's my birthday tomorrow and that's the earliest I was going to test. Still undecided, might wait and see what my temp does. I'll either test tomorrow, or if not af is due on Sat or Mon so I might test on either of those days :) 
Calm and relaxed!

Denyse - I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope everything goes well at the Dr.

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## tori0713

Denyse: I'm sorry that they called with that info. I've had cysts before and had them rupture, but never multiple, maybe it's a fluke of a month? The doctor will at least be able to get you a blood test and monitor you, and should you choose I'm sure they can find something that works to help you get pregnant. I have faith you'll be able to do it with all the women I know that have PCOS and have been able to conceive. 

Rozzer: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you get the best birthday present ever! Can't wait to hear your update. 

AFM: The past two nights I've been awake around 4 am, when my usual wake up time is at 5. I'm 5dpo and still have no symptoms other than the lower backache and sore nipples. Staying positive though, and hoping that since I don't have time to symptom spot, next week gets here quick! I'll probably test on Oct 10th, which is when AF is due to arrive.


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy birthday rozz!!!! are you testing this am?


denyse i'm so very sorry hun. but it doesn't have to be the end you know. lots of ladies with pcos still have babies!!!

and thinking of all of you today.

i think i'm just 3 dpo. nothing much going on trying to stay busy


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies. Off to the doctor soon, will let you know how it goes.

Hope everyone else has a fantastic day!


----------



## Enduringplum

Hi All,

I have PCOS and Lupus and I'm TTC #2, although if we're lucky enough for October to be our month, this will be the third child between me and my partner. I have a wonderful five year old girl and he has a lovely seven year old girl; we're blessed with the good fortune that our girls get along very well and love spending time together.

I'm in the middle of my two-week-wait, ugh! I'd love a cycle buddy, because the middle of my TWW is both my most favorite and most hated part of the month. I go from feeling really hopeful to really sad on a day-by-day basis (well, it's more like temp-by-temp basis!), but I'm sure that's something all of y'all are familiar with. 

My chart this month is pretty weird, which I posted about in the TTC forum, but I'll also provide a link here in case any lookey-loos care to have a look and offer any insight. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1a2873//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Good luck to everyone! Nothing would make me happier than for a bunch of us to get those long waited for BFPs!


----------



## Enduringplum

Denyse,

best of luck at the doctor! I also have PCOS and I have a five-year-old daughter who I conceived on my first round of injectable drugs. Five years later and now it seems like I'm ovulating without fertility medications, although I am taking metformin for my PCOS and my usual Lupus drugs.

There is hope for those of us with PCOS and I hope you will share what you learn at the doctor's office with us. :)


----------



## Aneras

Hey Everyone. Newbie to this site and first time posting!! I am TTC#2 for me but #1 between my husband and I. I am on CD10 as of today. This is our 5th month TTC and my 7th month off BC. Would really love a cycle buddy!! :) 

AF due oct 21 but hoping for a BFP instead!!!!!!


----------



## Rozzer

Good morning ladies! 

Grr, so I woke at 5am today so my temp is completely wrong, but I did take the tests.

I'm on my iPad so can't upload them here but I did on ctp. Hubby and I can both see two lines on both tests - hope this is it!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181435
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181431


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Grr, so I woke at 5am today so my temp is completely wrong, but I did take the tests.
> 
> I'm on my iPad so can't upload them here but I did on ctp. Hubby and I can both see two lines on both tests - hope this is it!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181435
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181431

They look good hun! :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am feeling soooo much better after our visit with the doctor. He is not at all concerned - he just said there are some small follicle cysts on my ovaries, but that it shouldn't affect our fertility. As it only took us 3 months to conceive our son, he's not worried at all. I'm starting on my prenatal vitamins tomorrow, and on Friday we're going to start :sex:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Welcome Ane and Endu!

Deny- what did yoy find out at the doc? 

Roz- happy bday! Did you test?

Afm- same as mommy and Tori. I honestly don't even know how many dpo I am. I realized that without tracking anything I am also not looking for symptoms- so much more relaxing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi new friends!!! welcome!!!! 

Rozz, i can't see anything but i think it' smy lighting honestly.


Over, i'm totally with you, i'm not having any symptoms. just not looking for anything!

Denyse, that's awesome!!! i'm so glad for you!!!!

afm nothing much to talk about here! my kid has decided she is in love with those whole wheat crackers with the peanut butter. eats them constantly. i'm just glad she's eating something. i've never seen her love a food as much as these!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- my phone won't let me pull up pics. What was your temp? Take another one tomorrow. Fxed for you. 

Deny- glad it is good news.


----------



## Rozzer

I'm thinking I'll probably test again on Saturday. If I can hold out.
I bought another 3 frer's and a digital test yesterday so I have plenty!


----------



## Rozzer

Oh and my temp was 36.54 but I did wake up 2 hours earlier than normal!


----------



## tori0713

Rozz: I see it on the IC! YAY for a great birthday present and your temp from your chart looks GREAT! :)

Denyse: So glad your appointment went well and that the doctor isn't concerned!

Over: Same here! Loving how it feels rather than last month where I noticed every little thing. 

AFM: My boobs are a little more sore at 5dpo, but still may be from post O. Temp is still rising, other than that I don't look at symptoms! Lol. I can't wait for just 8 more days till testing, that is definitely doable, unless my temp stays mostly up.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I think we're going to be a lot more relaxed this cycle. Last month was just so intense and stressful with all the symptoms, spotting, then ending with the PCOS diagnosis. Maybe if we relax enough our BFP will come soon :)


----------



## Rozzer

Took another ic this evening - looks darker to me! Eep!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181673


----------



## mommyxofxone

now that one rozz, i see clear as day! 

huge congrats, h&h 9 months! i hope you won't be like the other ladies and just disappear now !!


----------



## tori0713

That is definitely clear as day, Rozz! So exciting that you found out on your birthday!!!! What is your due date?

Beth, how are you today?

How are the rest of you ladies?

Nothing exciting here at 6dpo. Just some sore bbs. Other than that, it's kinda ironic, I was sick my first full week of teaching, a nice week break from being sick and then now I have lice nits in my hair from a girl in my class who had it 8, yes 8, times last year and once already this year. Thankfully they're not live, so nothing in my house is contaminated, but sheesh. Having to by Tea Tree Oil Shampoo and conditioner to kill those suckers was annoying, because it was expensive!

However, I am looking forward to the fact that next week is a 4 day week for the kids and could bring a BFP!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Ros- hooray! Keep posting pictures. 
Tori- lice is horrible. My son brought it home from school last year and I got it too. Glad you were able to get it before it got bad. 

I just have a lot of cm, like to the point of needing a liner and feeling gross. I think AF is due Monday. The only times boobs are sore is when running even wearing a sports bra. Other then that I feel fine.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ick i know nothing at all about lice. what are nits?

gross gross.

sounds gross.

no thanks lol!!! 

nothing to report here. irritable the passed 2-3 days. ugh.


----------



## tori0713

Over, when are you testing? I'm sorry you had to deal with lice like that!

Beth, the nits are the nests that the eggs hatch from. They're not alive, but my school nurse wanted me to take precautions, just so nothing bad comes of it.

My husband brought me water ice after I was craving sweets, and as soon as I ate it, I was craving salty! I feel like I can't win. This is pretty typical, so I can't count it as a symptom


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

Thank you I'm so happy! My frer this morning was darker still, got a happening progression going on!
I'm going to see my dr tomorrow, so I can be referred to the High Risk clinic. I spoke with their clinical midwife today and I think that's all I can do.

I have to wait 2 months before I can tell anyone (else, I totally cant keep my big mouth shut!)

Ugh, nits - you poor thing! 

Crossing my fingers for you all xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thank you I'm so happy! My frer this morning was darker still, got a happening progression going on!
> I'm going to see my dr tomorrow, so I can be referred to the High Risk clinic. I spoke with their clinical midwife today and I think that's all I can do.
> 
> I have to wait 2 months before I can tell anyone (else, I totally cant keep my big mouth shut!)
> 
> Ugh, nits - you poor thing!
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you all xx

Congrats hun! :hugs:

We start trying on Friday. We have a weekend trip to Edmonton planned with our son. Looking forward to it after these crazy few weeks! Maybe we will get lucky this cycle


----------



## Rozzer

For your interest, this mornings frer

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181852


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I'm so excited for you. Hope this is an easier one than last. As least you will be very closely monitored. 

Tori- make sure you still use the shampoo in a week anyway. Just incase you missed one. 

Afm- nothing. Happy Thursday all.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori - ok nits sounds gross. ew, i'm so sorry!!!!! 

denyse - i so hope this is your cycle!!!! oh goodness, i'm rooting for you love!

over - happy thursday to you as well.

Rozz- well, i'm still over the moon for you hun


afm- 5dpo. as exciting as it gets. cramping since O. nothing much happening here just waiting.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> tori - ok nits sounds gross. ew, i'm so sorry!!!!!
> 
> denyse - i so hope this is your cycle!!!! oh goodness, i'm rooting for you love!
> 
> over - happy thursday to you as well.
> 
> Rozz- well, i'm still over the moon for you hun
> 
> 
> afm- 5dpo. as exciting as it gets. cramping since O. nothing much happening here just waiting.

Thanks hun :hugs: Not paying attention to any more symptoms this time around, that's for sure!

How are you doing?


----------



## Rozzer

Morning ladies,

Tori - I once dyed my hair to get rid of nits, persistent wee buggers. Somehow people telling you they only go for clean hair is not a consolation!

Not sure if you're all interested, but one of the things I did this cycle was eat pineapple core 1-5dpo. There is apparently an enzyme that thins blood in it that helps with implantation. You need to stop it at 5dpo though, because it can cause miscarriages.

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah well today is 5 dpo so.... a bit late to start! lol.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- your in new Zealand right? If not, ignore. If so, this may sound silly but when you flush the toilet which way does the water swirl? Clockwise or counter? Debate at work today.


----------



## tori0713

Roz and Over: I'm definitely continuing to use the shampoo, and I even got the conditioner! Said student that gave me lice has it again (second time this year and we've been in school for a month and a half!!!). I really hope her family can get rid of it.

Beth: that's how I feel about being 7dpo. Nothing exciting.

Denyse: I really hope that you get your BFP this coming cycle!

AFM: 7dpo, crampy, sore BBs, temp went up .1 again this morning, but really nothing else. I've been really hungry all day, but I probably just didn't eat enough at lunch. I am starting to get the itch to test, but I'll probably wait till Sunday at 10dpo and if that's a BFN, I'll just wait till 14dpo if my temp stays high.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Does anyone pay attention to their cervical mucus?

Mine was really dry last month (another symptom of my cysts, I suppose) but for the past few days it's been really watery and I feel "wet" down there. isn't this type of cm only supposed to show up just before you ovulate? It should be "fertile" mucus, right? But I shouldn't ovulate for another 4 or 5 days. Or is this just a sign that I'm going to ovulate soon?

We are going to start :sex: tomorrow, but now I'm worried that we might miss our fertile window.


----------



## Rozzer

Over - I am in NZ, I honestly have no idea. Will try to see next time I pee :) 
According to mum and dad it's anticlockwise. Does that help??

Mommy - whoops! Bit late, lol!

Tori - uck. That's one thing I've not caught of anyone at work...yet!

Denyse - this past cycle, I had very wet cm most of the cycle. For two weeks before I ovulated after


----------



## tori0713

Ah, I meant to say nits, lol because it don't have little live buggers in my hair! Lol. 

Rozz: I am just so excited for you! If I'm prego my due date will be the 19th :)

Denyse: I do pay attention only when it's fertile and watery is the second most fertile next to EWCM! I would say get BDing and test with an OPK and it should be positive in a few days :)

AFM: I really don't want to get my hopes up, but I really feel pregnant this cycle. I just feel different. I've actually been wanting to BD for once where normally I don't have much of a sex drive. I got very nauseous and a bad headache around 9pm last night, I'm super hungry, and my boobs hurt and I'm crampy. I'm 8dpo, so I know it could be early to take a test, but I'm going to test on Sunday at 10dpo if my symptoms stick around. 

Here's my chart, not sure how it looks other than the temps keep rising. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0985//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- watery can be fertile to but can also be present a few days before you o. You should probably start being now to be safe. 

Roz- thank you. I know weird question. 

Tori- I hope this is it. Those all sound like great signs.


----------



## mommyxofxone

@denyse i haven't gotten any nice cm this whole time trying for dd. however, i get a ton in the fall-winter apparently i'm more fertile then. I get watery leading up to o. SOmetimes it's watery in the morning and turns into EWCM in the evening. this cycle i actually had some serious ewcm the day i think i got my positive opk. so we dtd that day. 

but i think we're out on timing.



nothing huge going on, got a really weird bout of nausea last night, was awful, took some tums, helped me a lot. this am it's gone thank god because i can't function with nausea but i never have that so concerned i'm getting ill. cramping this am, and i have ONE tiny pimple starting in the left hand corner of my mouth. one of those tiny little painful ones. i can't wait til there's a head on it so i can destroy it.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- watery can be fertile to but can also be present a few days before you o. You should probably start being now to be safe.
> 
> Roz- thank you. I know weird question.
> 
> Tori- I hope this is it. Those all sound like great signs.

We starting tonight :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We're starting to try tonight, then every second night after that until after I ovulate. Last month we :sex: pretty much every night for a week and I think it messed with my system.

A few cramps today and pressure feeling near my ovaries (must be those cysts), but otherwise I'm feeling good. We leave for Edmonton in the morning, I can't wait to get away. It's been a stressful few weeks.


----------



## Rozzer

Tori - I think your chart looks great! Fingers crossed! I just knew this cycle too, it's why I was so calm I think :) fingers crossed xx

Mommy - hmmm, weird re the nausea! I think you have a great chance by that timing! With ds we only bd once over the relevant time ;) Good luck!

Over - no worries, it certainly wasn't the weirdest question I've been asked!

Denyse - have a wonderful time xx

AFm - am beginning the food safety nightmare, I'd forgotten all the things you can't it! I organised a birthday yum char before I knew and couldn't cancel without great suspicion. So I'm going to need to be careful. 
Not sure if I said earlier but had it confirmed by dr and sm going for blood tests on Monday and a scan in 3 weeks. Yay!!


----------



## tori0713

Rozz: That is so exciting! I'm so happy for you!

Denyse: KMFX!!! I just have a good feeling about October!

Beth: Those are the WORST!!! I hope you're feeling better tonight.

AFM: Tested this morning, after knowing it'd be too early and got a BFN. I'll wait again till 10dpo. I knew I wasn't strong enough to hold out. My boobs are still SO SORE. I have a few cramps here and there, but nothing else exciting. Keeping positive and hoping that this month is it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

think i'm getting constipated but don't know why ? don'tknow what's up with my system but it totally sucks.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tori0713 said:


> Rozz: That is so exciting! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Denyse: KMFX!!! I just have a good feeling about October!
> 
> Beth: Those are the WORST!!! I hope you're feeling better tonight.
> 
> AFM: Tested this morning, after knowing it'd be too early and got a BFN. I'll wait again till 10dpo. I knew I wasn't strong enough to hold out. My boobs are still SO SORE. I have a few cramps here and there, but nothing else exciting. Keeping positive and hoping that this month is it!

Thanks hun, I hope October is a great month for all of us!


----------



## Overwhelmed

So I'm at cd 27 today...didn't do opks so don't know dpo. I am feeling super nervous. I don't feel anything weird but I also don't feel like I normally feel when AF shows up either. I'm just trying to hang on. I don't want to test til I am positive it is positive. If I can make it through next week I will test but I don't want to be nervous. I feel like I cannot win either way.


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for you, Over! I really hope this is it for you! I have a good feeling about this month and I seriously commend your will power to not test! 

I'm a little nervous, because I had a .1 temp drop this morning. Hoping that it was just because I left the AC on too low and it was really cold all night, thanks to my blanket stealer of a DH and waking up shivering. I also have some mild cramps that make me feel like AF is coming. That's unusual though, because I don't get cramps until the day after AF starts. Hoping that it's just a little bean getting settled.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh over i hope this is it for you!!!

tori- try not to think too much into the temps. they dont' mean anything. i got a big temp drop the day before my pos with dd.

afm, don't know if i mentioned, sorry tmi but two nights ago i started with a tad of nausea, and then followed by constipation. nausea came back last evening a tad, but today i'm feeling a little better, just having some more constipation. that's REALLY odd for me.not saying its a sign, just mentioning what i'm dealing with right now. it totally sucks.


----------



## mommyxofxone

OH and testing 9 days away yet. i'm like over, i'm waiting til after af is due this cycle.


----------



## tori0713

I'm definitely trying not to look into it, but it seems so hard not to. Especially now that it's the weekend I don't have much to occupy my time. I'm testing again tomorrow morning, I think. DH is itching for me to test again, because I've been somewhat of a b*tch to him :-/ 

Beth: I used to have IBS with constipation before I had my gallbladder removed. It was actually the underlying cause of it, but it was definitely the worst. Have you tried prune juice or drinking hot water or coffee? Decaf usually still works for me just as well as caffeinated.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Constipation sucks mommy. Pepto works for me. I was really constipated after P was born because of the c-section. Eating high fiber helped too.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh and my boobs are huge. Don't know why. Not gaining weight


----------



## Rozzer

I'm so exhausted. So so exhausted.

I'm also staying positive for you all, October is a lucky month! Lucky!

We have a very busy day planned and I just want to curl up. Next three days at work looking hideous, ugh!


----------



## mommyxofxone

over i hope it's a good sign for you- the boobs! 

tori they did bloods and ct and u/s and gallbladder perfectly fine. This is purely stress, so must be newer for me.

I used to get stressed and have ONE day of diarrhea. since having dd, now i get the opposite, but lasts longer because its so new to me i never realize whats up. 

i drank some prune juice last night and that really helped, will probably take more this evening. the spot moved, and i'm not in constant discomfort anymore.

its like i have to learn this new pattern and signs now, because it's totally new to me.

guess i've always had some kind of stress ibs thing and never realized it! 

i drink coffee every morning and it usually does the trick but stopped so that's why i did the juice. it's easy and natural so as long as i stay on top of it i should be alright. :) 

so def. not a sign of pg!

just 8 dpo, i have NO symptoms whatsoever, but haven't been looking either. testing next monday.


anyone have experience with peeing on an opk during the tww and getting a bfp? i've heard of it. i only have the one cheapy and one frer. so i'm waiting to use them. But curius because i have so many opks now, and i don't know if i'll make it to next monday


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- I have heard of that, but never actually did it. There is a lot on google about it. Worth a try I guess. 

Afm- cd 28. Just wishing for no AF. No cramping or anything. My face did break out, which is strange for me. Hope it is all good.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my face hasn't broken out yet, didn't even for O which is odd. i have one pimple on my face. very very strange. last cycle at o my back broke out with pimples. nothing.

having a weird pain in my leg too. putting it down to walking too much


----------



## tori0713

Beth: ugh! I'm sorry you have to go through that with the new IBS thing. It's a real pain :( but I'm KMFX that this is your month!

Over: AHHHHHH! That sounds like such a good sign. I can't wait to hear when you test :)

AFM: BFN again this morning at 10dpo :( I'm starting to feel disappointed. Temp stayed at 98.4 for the second day in a row after it had got to 98.5 a few days ago. I'm just waiting for temps to either stay high or for the dip to decide if I test again. Boobs are still sore, lower back is still crampy, but it went away by 6dpo last time. So now I really have no hopes of a positive though :-/


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy - I've been reading a bit about this and it seems for some people a positive opk can meant pregnancy, but apparently there is a secondary lh surge that you get just before af and a positive opk might pick that up? I'm not sure but that's what I have read so wanted to make sure you have all the info.

Tori and Over (and mommy) - still kmfx! Good luck xx


----------



## Enduringplum

Tori0173, 

I'm in the same boat. I tested today and got only that stupid single line and stark white space (again!), so I'm waiting for my usual temperature drop.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori and End- remember it can take 7 days to implant and another 4 to even start producing hcg. That would mean it wouldn't even be picked up on a test until 12-13 dpo. Hang on to hope.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz and mommy- how are you feeling? 

I am so nervous I am going to wake up tomorrow with AF. I don't know what to expect. I also know they increased my clomid to lengthen my LP so AF may not even be due until like Friday. Still no cramping just a lot of cm and like a pinching every now and then.


----------



## mommyxofxone

over all sound like good signs though!!!

tori i ddn't get a pos til 12 dpo with dd.

i'm doing alright ladies thanks for asking, i'm feeling a bit better today, just sucks that i might have to live with this feeling for the rest of my life at random times.


----------



## tori0713

Over: I'm really crossing my fingers that this is your month and that AF doesn't arrive tomorrow! I can't wait to see your test results when you take it!

Beth: Ugh, I'm sorry that you're feeling blah, I was so upset when I got diagnosed with IBS, but I'm ok now with the gallbladder being out, weird how that works? 

AFM: I'm not sure how I'm feeling right now, trying to stay positive, I've had hot flashes all day. It's bizarre, because I'm usually cold. Not trying to look into it, but hoping that the + comes soon. Beth, that also makes me feel better, I keep telling myself I'll wait and see what my temps are doing, but I really want to test again at 12dpo, we'll see how I'm feeling. Crampy and sore boobs are still here, makes it feel like AF is coming, but she'd be too early.


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah well ibs is basically a diagnosis for 'we don't know what it is'. My dr and nurse friends actually told me that. when they don't know why your colon does what it does? ibs! Soooooo yeah. i didn't want to accept that, but now i'm pretty sure thats what it is. no one wants an f'ing label so i know what you mean!


----------



## Rozzer

You all seem to be reporting hopeful symptoms. I so can't wait for more bfps!

I'm feel tired still. Have some leave the end of this week and I can't wait! Also got my first midwife appointment - eep! So glad I'm going to be closely monitored this time, I'm also thinking I might try to get into a study which is looking at ways to decrease prem babies. I'd do anything to avoid that this time around!


----------



## Overwhelmed

So, having pink mucousy spotting this morning. Don't know if it is the beginning of AF or what. I never spot. In fact the only time I have ever spot was with the etopic. So now I m really nervous. I think if full AF doesn't start today I am testing so I can see what is going on.


----------



## mommyxofxone

can't wait ot see your bfp over! :)

fx'd for you hun.

dd woke at 5 am crying for me. dh tried to settle her but couldn't, and she announced 'all done' when i came in to check on her. we spent 2 hours in my room watching disney junior. i'm so freaking tired.


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for you, Over! I hope you get your BFP today! 

Beth: ugh, I'm sorry :( does she nap, so maybe you can get one in too?

AFM: I'm 11dpo and my temp went up again, thank goodness. I didn't sleep well last night so I was worried it would affect it, but it didn't. I've been having weird dreams and my boobs still hurt so bad. I have slight cramps that make it feel like AF is coming but I don't usually cramp this early. I'll test again tomorrow probably, if not, I'll wait till Thursday :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

she does nap, i was hoping on cleaning the whole house today. not looking good now. god i'm exhausted. 

maybe i'll catch a second wind


----------



## mommyxofxone

and tori that's awesome i hope your temps stay up ! looking good hun!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy Monday all, hope everyone is doing well.

We just got back yesterday from our weekend in Edmonton. It was a really nice family get away, I think I really needed it.

We bought some Dollar Tree OPK's while we were there, used one this morning but it was negative, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to ovulate soon, my CM is getting really wet and slippery (sorry TMI lol).

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rozzer

Over - got my fingers crossed! Hope it's exciting news!

Mommy - I hope that you get a better sleep tonight :) how many dpo are you?

Tori - glad your temp went up...fingers crossed it stays there!

Denyse - nice to hear you had a good time, hope you do o soon.

AFm - exhausted, so exhausted. First blood tests today. Yuck. Woke up at 6am with a bursting bladder. My darling father has already told my brother, so I'm trying to Skype him myself. Sigh. He is in Montreal and I am sooooo bad at time zones!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

This was my first day using an OPK - it's very faint so I'm going to test again tomorrow. Thoughts? Is this faint or just an evap? Based on my cycle, I should be ovulating in the next 3 days so I know a negative today isn't the end of the world.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131007_124444_073.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thank you all but AF came around 10:30. I'm so frustrated, I don't know what else to do. I go to the doc on Thursday and see what he says.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Thank you all but AF came around 10:30. I'm so frustrated, I don't know what else to do. I go to the doc on Thursday and see what he says.

So sorry hun :hugs: let us know how it goes at the doctor.


----------



## tori0713

Beth: Hope you got a nap in :)

Denyse: When your OPK gets to be the same color as the control line (or darker), it's positive. I get my positive the day before I ovulate. Crossing my fingers you get your positive in the next couple of days!

Rozz: I hope you're able to sykpe with your brother soon!

Over: I'm so sorry that AF got you. I really hope that the doctor has some insight for you on Thursday. Sending lots of hugs.

AFM: I've been having hot flashes all day. My classroom was set at 70 degrees and my poor kids were freezing because I was so hot. I just took a Zofran (have it for some stomach problems), because I was also nauseous all day (maybe just from something I ate, trying not to look into it), cramping, and boobs are sore. I almost feel like it's AF coming with the way the cramps are :-/


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thanks you all. 

Mommy- did you get to nap? P comes in our room almost every night since he turned 3. He just wants to hold my hand. 

Tori- that all sounds really good. Fxed for you. 

Deny- I'm with Tori on the opk. It will be like omg that is positive. Then you will o in 24 hours. 

Roz- I'm so glad you are being monitored. Hopefully that will help prevent any problems.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies i'm whacked tonight. totally emotional and trying to control it.

And over i'm so sorry about af :hugs: that's terrible news :( i was so hoping for your bfp. 


i didn't get a nap. dd told me she didn't want to go down, i put her down anyway and she was down for just shy of 2 hours. then at bed time she told me 'wait mommy' and really didn't want to go to bed. new phase apparently. ugh

tomorrow is 10dpo for me, and my body just feels weird i don't like it today.


----------



## Rozzer

Over, I'm so sorry to hear af got you. I really hope the dr can help on Thursday, thinking of you xx

Mommy - I'm sorry you're feeling weird, hopefully it's for the best reason.

Denyse - hope you get a positive opk soon!

Tori - your chart looks fab

AFm - had a blood test today, the lady punctured my vein and every time I look at it I want to vomit. Grr!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Got another negative on OPK this morning. Starting to think I'm not going to ovulate this month :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

denyse doesn't mean anything, you could get a neg right before a positive, i did with dd. hang in there and try not to stress!!

rozz what happened to your arm? hematoma? ugh. i hate blood draws.

hope you all are well today, how are you over? tori did you test?



10dpo, was planning on waiting til monday to test, but i have the one ic that expires next month, so just want to use it. will use either thurs or fri and 12/13 dpo.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I know, it's so hard not to stress! Before being told I have polycystic ovaries I never would have doubted that I ovulate every month. But of course I used google again and read somewhere that having too much cm if you have PCOS could mean you're not ovulating. I need to stop googling stuff....Doesn't help my hormones are out of whack and I was balling my eyes out last night because in the back of my mind I'm petrified that I'm not going to ovulate. My poor husband, but he is so understanding. He even said he will make an appointment with my doctor to try and calm my fears. Poor guy, I know he's worried about me.

How are you doing?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Oh and took my prenatal vitamin this morning and seriously thought I was going to be sick...haven't felt that way since morning sickness when I was pregnant with my son lol. Hope this feeling, along with all my negative thoughts, pass soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Love hearing everyone's updates :)


----------



## Enduringplum

I had a big BBT dip on 13 DPO, but this morning my BBT is back up. I'm still expecting my period to start today or tomorrow, but I'm also a little perplexed by my BBT; I suppose I'll just continue waiting.


----------



## mommyxofxone

enduringplum- i can tell you from personal experience your temps can dance all over the chart and still be pg.

Denyse i'm so sorry you're having such a hard time with it. it completely sucks. i know when i was tyring for dd, the tests went from slight line, darker line, slight line... WHITE like snow, bam positive darker than the control line. so just try to hang in there xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

and put down the google woman, virtual slap coming your way!


----------



## Rozzer

Denyse - I agree stop asking dr google! It will only freak you out! If it helps, I thought I wasn't going to ovulate last cycle - apparently it's normal to have one or two annovulatory cycles a year. As it was I just ovulated late, on cd27 but it was my cycle. Will hope for something similar for you.

Mommy - yeah, a haematoma. Bleurgh, I've never had such a bad blood test before! Looking forward to your test tomorrow or Friday!

End - good luck!

Over - how are you doing love?

AFm - ridiculously busy work day today, have a high court matter in town before a full day hearing back at my normal court. Argh! Oh well, just gotta get through today!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry rozz testing thurs or fri! not tomorrow!!! :) 

but yeah i had a hematoma once from a blood draw. it was HORRIBLE. she was a terrible stick. put some ice on it. they totally suck.


----------



## tori0713

Denyse: I definitely had a negative before a positive, so keep your hopes up!

Rozz: Hope your day went quickly and that your arm is feeling better!

Beth: Can't wait to hear what it says on Thursday or Friday, my fingers are way crossed for you!

Enduringplum: When are you testing? KMFX!

AFM: Pretty sure another BFN this morning at 12dpo, temp is still up, boobs are still sore, but cramping and nausea is gone. Sorry it's so big, I'm on my phone. A few ladies on the pregnancy test section said they saw something, but I see nothing lol.

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/BAA8A150-393B-4176-9298-386995EA5902-2144-000001AB125E6D83_zpsffad8e39.jpg


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- with pcos it is also common to ovulate late. I wouldn't count yourself out yet. You can call the doc and see if they can do a progesterone blood test or day 14 u/s to confirm ovulation if you are worried. And prenatals make me sick too, but the gummy ones have seemed to be okay for me this time..maybe try those. 

Mommy- good idea on waiting. Only 2/3 more days. 

End- I'm with mommy, temps can be everywhere. 

Roz- have fun, that sounds busy. 

Tori- how are you? 

Afm- nadda. Just cd2


----------



## tori0713

Over: Thanks for asking, I posted just above you!

I'm ok, just feeling sick like a headache and sore throat. Thanks to my lovely class for giving me that again. Otherwise, boobs are sore, but everything else seems to have subsided.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori- day 12 is still early especially if you oed after you thought. What grade do you teach again?


----------



## tori0713

I teach third grade, so it's constant germs everywhere! They still can't grasp the concept of hand sanitizer, not picking their noses, coughing into elbows and not sneezing out into the open, lol. 

The only reason I feel somewhat optimistic is because my temp is still high, though, I know it will shoot down quick if AF is supposed to come. Does it usually drop the day AF is supposed to come or a couple days before?


----------



## Overwhelmed

I teach middle school and they don't get it either. 

Temps are iffy. Mine have dropped the day of, two days later, and the day before. That's why I stopped doing temps- they were driving me crazy. You have to keep hope until AF shows.


----------



## tori0713

That's awesome! I didn't know you teach! Do you teach a specific subject or are you more like an elementary teacher where you teach all the subjects?


----------



## Overwhelmed

I teach language arts. So everything that's not math, science, or history.


----------



## tori0713

Awesome! I am our language arts coordinator for our grade, so I do our plans, and decide which tests we use for the week. I'm loving it! If I could choose a subject to teach, it'd be that or history!


----------



## Enduringplum

Thanks, Mommyx! I sure hope so, but I'm trying to be patient and take everything in stride.

Blood draws don't usually bother me, but I can't believe someone gave you a hematoma! That's just awful. 

I did once have someone tear my skin so much that I dripped blood all over my pants and the floor and another one who gave up trying to draw from my arm and instead drew from my foot. Fortunately most of the time my blood draws are quick and easy, which is a relief when you get blood work at least every eight weeks.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am still new to OPK's, but this looks like a positive to me. Or am I just seeing things?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131008_171845_447.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyxofxone

i think it's almost positive? it looks a little light yet. i told you it can change like that in a day though!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> i think it's almost positive? it looks a little light yet. i told you it can change like that in a day though!!

Thanks hun :) I'll test again in the morning. I figured it was still too light.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori- LA is def fun but can be a pain to keep everything straight. 

Deny- almost there. Make sure you have started to bd


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Tori- LA is def fun but can be a pain to keep everything straight.
> 
> Deny- almost there. Make sure you have started to bd

Yep :) 3rd night tonight lol. We've been doing it every second night since Friday :) Lol, sorry if too much information lol ;)


----------



## tori0713

Denyse: crossing my fingers that you get your +OPK today :) 

Temp dropped to 98.2, but it's still above the cover line. I'm curious though, does this mean I'm starting to get my drop before AF? Or does it have to drop below the cover line to indicate that AF is coming?


----------



## Overwhelmed

I think below cover for AF to come. Like when I was charting it was like from 97.8 to 97.0 and cover was 97.1. 

Deny- how is your opk today?


----------



## tori0713

Thanks, Over! How are you feeling?

Pretty sure AF is on her way,
I'm getting what I believe to be some brown spotting. She's a day early, though, go figure. It could be from being sick twice this month and the stress my unsupportive principal is throwing at me.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

It's still negative today - the second line is a little darker, but not by much :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Here's my test from this morning. Looks about the same as yesterday doesn't it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131009_054451_792.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyxofxone

denyse what sample are you using to test? they say not to use fmu because it hasn't had time to do somethng or other. they've actually said the best time to test is between 10-8 and around 1 pm if you can. they also say to test twice a day when you're expecting it comes. 

that being said, i tried one cycle with twice a day, that was worse for me because it made it harder to judge. i test at 8 pm, when i put dd down, and doing htat i've actually had better lines. make sure you're not drinking or peeing within 2 hours of the test. 


tori- my temp never dips below cover even when af comes. don't read too much into the temps.


afm, nothing new. 11 dpo. feel completely out. i've got nothing going on. testing on friday morning at 13 dpo with my last ic. Dh is home tomorrow-mon for a brief home vacation as he had some days left. so we are dong day trips. i'll still be on and such like normal. :) but that means he'll be here when i test on friday. but i know i'm not pg this cycle.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> denyse what sample are you using to test? they say not to use fmu because it hasn't had time to do somethng or other. they've actually said the best time to test is between 10-8 and around 1 pm if you can. they also say to test twice a day when you're expecting it comes.
> 
> that being said, i tried one cycle with twice a day, that was worse for me because it made it harder to judge. i test at 8 pm, when i put dd down, and doing htat i've actually had better lines. make sure you're not drinking or peeing within 2 hours of the test.
> 
> 
> tori- my temp never dips below cover even when af comes. don't read too much into the temps.
> 
> 
> afm, nothing new. 11 dpo. feel completely out. i've got nothing going on. testing on friday morning at 13 dpo with my last ic. Dh is home tomorrow-mon for a brief home vacation as he had some days left. so we are dong day trips. i'll still be on and such like normal. :) but that means he'll be here when i test on friday. but i know i'm not pg this cycle.

Really? Haha, I've been using FMU. I didn't bring a test with me to work but maybe I'll do one when I get home. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DenyseGiguere said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> denyse what sample are you using to test? they say not to use fmu because it hasn't had time to do somethng or other. they've actually said the best time to test is between 10-8 and around 1 pm if you can. they also say to test twice a day when you're expecting it comes.
> 
> that being said, i tried one cycle with twice a day, that was worse for me because it made it harder to judge. i test at 8 pm, when i put dd down, and doing htat i've actually had better lines. make sure you're not drinking or peeing within 2 hours of the test.
> 
> 
> tori- my temp never dips below cover even when af comes. don't read too much into the temps.
> 
> 
> afm, nothing new. 11 dpo. feel completely out. i've got nothing going on. testing on friday morning at 13 dpo with my last ic. Dh is home tomorrow-mon for a brief home vacation as he had some days left. so we are dong day trips. i'll still be on and such like normal. :) but that means he'll be here when i test on friday. but i know i'm not pg this cycle.
> 
> Really? Haha, I've been using FMU. I didn't bring a test with me to work but maybe I'll do one when I get home. Thanks for the tip!Click to expand...

I'm just using Dollar Tree


----------



## Overwhelmed

Okay ladies- so AF started on Monday and was light. Then heavy yesterday and now gone. I'm so lost. Any ideas?


----------



## mommyxofxone

DenyseGiguere said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> denyse what sample are you using to test? they say not to use fmu because it hasn't had time to do somethng or other. they've actually said the best time to test is between 10-8 and around 1 pm if you can. they also say to test twice a day when you're expecting it comes.
> 
> that being said, i tried one cycle with twice a day, that was worse for me because it made it harder to judge. i test at 8 pm, when i put dd down, and doing htat i've actually had better lines. make sure you're not drinking or peeing within 2 hours of the test.
> 
> 
> tori- my temp never dips below cover even when af comes. don't read too much into the temps.
> 
> 
> afm, nothing new. 11 dpo. feel completely out. i've got nothing going on. testing on friday morning at 13 dpo with my last ic. Dh is home tomorrow-mon for a brief home vacation as he had some days left. so we are dong day trips. i'll still be on and such like normal. :) but that means he'll be here when i test on friday. but i know i'm not pg this cycle.
> 
> Really? Haha, I've been using FMU. I didn't bring a test with me to work but maybe I'll do one when I get home. Thanks for the tip!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just using Dollar TreeClick to expand...


doesn't matter :) best time is like 1 pm if you can. My lines just always seemed better at 8 pm. but def. dont' use fmu ! smu is ok i think but they suggest 1 pm all the sites i was reading :)



Overwhelmed said:


> Okay ladies- so AF started on Monday and was light. Then heavy yesterday and now gone. I'm so lost. Any ideas?

wish i knew!!! maybe it wasn't really af?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I feel like such a dummy now lol. I looked it up online and it does say not to use FMU lol. Maybe I already ovulated since my CM is now dry (it was watery and thick for the last 3-4 days).


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah you probably did o! probably caught the last touch of surge and that's what you picked up this am.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> yeah you probably did o! probably caught the last touch of surge and that's what you picked up this am.

Thanks hun :) I'm feeling a bit better now!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I'm with mommy, you probably oed. 

Afm- period started again (I think). My sister in law is a midwife and she told me to test but I am going to the doctor tomorrow anyway so I will ask him.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- I'm with mommy, you probably oed.
> 
> Afm- period started again (I think). My sister in law is a midwife and she told me to test but I am going to the doctor tomorrow anyway so I will ask him.

Thanks hun. How are you doing? Let us know how the doctor goes.


----------



## Overwhelmed

So AF must have just been spotting when I thought it had come back. So back to where I started this morning- lost. I took a test and it was bfn- not surprised. I guess I will just have to wait til I talk to the doctor.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

used my last OPK this afternoon - still negative :( thinking maybe i'm not going to ovulate or ovulate late who knows, but no cm and no cramps or anything.


----------



## mommyxofxone

no i think you already o'd hun.

over, keep us posted with the dr too, very confused


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I think you already oed and missed the lines because of not using fmu. Are you doing temps?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- I think you already oed and missed the lines because of not using fmu. Are you doing temps?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Over - hope everything works out okay for you at the doctor. I know what it's like to have a weird cycle. Hopefully you get an answer. Will be thinking of you :hugs:

I don't know why, but I am really doubting I ovulated. I know that test lines almost always show up on OPK's and if they're lighter than the control line it's a negative, so maybe that's what I keep doubting. Based on my normal 30 day cycles I shouldn't be ovulating until tomorrow, so maybe that's why I'm concerned too.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I don't temp, but I feel really warm "down there". Does that indicate anything??


----------



## DenyseGiguere

This is just weird too because I always have cramping around ovulation and at other points during my cycle, I haven't had any cramping since the beginning of September. It's just very odd


----------



## Overwhelmed

I have no idea about the warm thing. And the cramping? I never cramped at o until I went on clomid. I think it just depends. You can always call the doc and ask for a day 21 blood work. This will check your progesterone levels and see if you oed.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies, 

I've been Mia the last few days, having a bit of a meltdown truth be told, hangover from last pregnancy...feeling better now, midwife appt today.

Denyse - I think you may have already ovulated too. Or it might be later?

Mommy - how are you feeling?

Over - how did it go at the Dr?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- don't melt down. I am sure it will be better this time. At least this time you are monitored. 

How is everyone else?

Afm- doc did a preg test- bfn. He did a blood pregnancy test just to be sure ( I'm sure that is neg too). Got another prescription for clomid 100 and doing a shot this time to make me o at a certain time (36 hours after the shot). Hopefully this works.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Roz- don't melt down. I am sure it will be better this time. At least this time you are monitored.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Afm- doc did a preg test- bfn. He did a blood pregnancy test just to be sure ( I'm sure that is neg too). Got another prescription for clomid 100 and doing a shot this time to make me o at a certain time (36 hours after the shot). Hopefully this works.

Good luck hun :hugs: 

Well ovulation might be happening for me right on schedule, who knew?? Some cramps this afternoon along with EWCM. :happydance:


----------



## tori0713

Rozz: Glad your appointment went well today with your midwife.

Over: Hoping that the blood test comes back positive and you have a little surprise. If not, I'm really crossing my fingers that the new medication helps you!

Denyse: So glad that you're either about to O or already have :) KMFX for you!

Beth: How are you doing?

AFM: looks like AF has probably arrived today. Lots of brown spotting this morning and a few red streaks this afternoon. My temp is still high, so who knows. I have bronchitis, but no fever, so that's bizarre. Stupid sickies twice this month messing everything up.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori that stinks ( both sick and AF). I'm sorry. We have something going around our school that has kids out for like a week. 

Mommy- are you out there?

Deny and roz- how are you? 

Nothing new with me. Start clomid today, again.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

we were out for my brother in law's birthday last night and it started snowing in the city - way too freaking early for that lol. I hate snow. It was really coming down as we were driving home but it stopped and is just wet on the roads now, with a bit of white on the grass. My drive in to work shouldn't be too bad.

Pretty sure I O'd last night or I'm going to today. We got in some bd'ing last night, so I think we got 4 good tries in this cycle. Now the dreaded 2 WW wait begins! 

Lots of :dust: to everyone, and hope we all have a great Friday!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry been mia. losing track of time this week. 

13dpo today, af due tomorrow (if o'd on cd 15) and had one ic left that expires in nov. used it. :bfn:

last night dh said 'do you want to stop trying after this time?' guess he can't decide what he wants either? but to tell me the day before i test relaly wasn't a great move. 

so fully expecting af in the am. but i was anyway. 

just feeling weird. i don't really have normal af symptoms. but doesn't mean anything either. but that test, both ok and disappointing. :/ i so thought this time around would be easier.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> sorry been mia. losing track of time this week.
> 
> 13dpo today, af due tomorrow (if o'd on cd 15) and had one ic left that expires in nov. used it. :bfn:
> 
> last night dh said 'do you want to stop trying after this time?' guess he can't decide what he wants either? but to tell me the day before i test relaly wasn't a great move.
> 
> so fully expecting af in the am. but i was anyway.
> 
> just feeling weird. i don't really have normal af symptoms. but doesn't mean anything either. but that test, both ok and disappointing. :/ i so thought this time around would be easier.

Awww hun, hope AF doesn't show for you. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

test expires in nov but i've had it 3 years and apparently (doing some reading) that should mean it's expired already which COULD mean a false neg. all the hope i can hang on to right? af due tomorrow testing monday with a frer if no af tomorow.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> test expires in nov but i've had it 3 years and apparently (doing some reading) that should mean it's expired already which COULD mean a false neg. all the hope i can hang on to right? af due tomorrow testing monday with a frer if no af tomorow.

You're not out until AF shows up :) lots of :dust:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Mommy- not over til the fat lady sings. Fxed

Deny- snow? Wow! We ate at the beach for the weekend. Apparently there is a big pirate festival- P is so happy. 

Afm- still spotting. Weirdest period ever.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lots of CM since this afternoon...not sure what's going on :shrug:


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

Nothing new from me.

Mommy - got my fingers crossed!

Denyse - hmm, strange!

Over - fingers crossed the next one is the charm!

Tori - sorry to hear you're sick and af came. Double boo!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Did you do another opk?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

It sounds strange doesn't it? No more EWCM just some watery CM now. I thought you were supposed to dry up after ov?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Very strange. I have heard that pcos can do funny things but you just saw your doctor
watery cm is still fertile. I suggest just keep up the bd until a bfp or AF.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afternoon ladies, no af for me yet. kind of odd, but whatever, no cramps no nothing. except insides still screwed up. but i think that's anxiety related. 

will keep you all posted.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Sounds good mommy. Fxed


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> afternoon ladies, no af for me yet. kind of odd, but whatever, no cramps no nothing. except insides still screwed up. but i think that's anxiety related.
> 
> will keep you all posted.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rozzer

Me too mommy!

I think I've started getting ms - it's weird, I don't feel nauseous exactly but I've been throwing up. 
Very different to ds, so hoping it might be a girl (7 boys in dh's family - mil is hanging out for a granddaughter!). We'll see.
Also cm looks a little red tinged. Trying to stay relaxed...


----------



## mommyxofxone

started spotting a bit today, and then nothing now, cp is even lower, squishy and closed. but i've had the spotting before and af came shortly after or the following day. Remember too i could've o'd a day later than i think just because i got the positive the day before so technically today could really be 13 dpo instead of 14, meaning she's due tomorrow.


----------



## mommyxofxone

rozz i'm sure it's nothing!! and fx'd for you it's a girl. all the grandbabies so far in dh's family have been girls!!


----------



## Rozzer

I've got my fingers crossed mommy! Closed is good!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

mine is always closed right before af actually lol! i don't know why! i'm totally whacked that's why.

DH and i had a talk today. we've decided after this cycle we are for sure at least taking a break from ttc, but pretty sure we're officially done. If af is coming, i want her to hurry up. i'm ready to be done. i can't take the emotional crap that goes along with it anymore i'm done!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> mine is always closed right before af actually lol! i don't know why! i'm totally whacked that's why.
> 
> DH and i had a talk today. we've decided after this cycle we are for sure at least taking a break from ttc, but pretty sure we're officially done. If af is coming, i want her to hurry up. i'm ready to be done. i can't take the emotional crap that goes along with it anymore i'm done!

So sorry to hear that. I know what you mean though, we are only in our second cycle and it's so stressful and emotionally draining. :hugs:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy and rozz- try not to think too much about the spotting. It could mean anything and probably nothing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Af came last night i'm officially out. 

and yeah i don't know why my cervix closes before it lets out af? no one else's does that. stupid cervix. 

dd is to be an only child. that's ok, i'll dote on her and give her my all.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Sorry mommy, but glad you have found some peace. For the record- my cervix closes right before AF too


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> Af came last night i'm officially out.
> 
> and yeah i don't know why my cervix closes before it lets out af? no one else's does that. stupid cervix.
> 
> dd is to be an only child. that's ok, i'll dote on her and give her my all.

So sorry Mommy :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

it's ok ladies i'm actually quite thrilled. 

she has plenty of cousins and there will be plenty more so, she won't be lonely!!! i'm getting her friends up here and active in mom groups so, she will have people to play with. and if she hates homeschool, she can go to regular school. I am actually very very happy. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> it's ok ladies i'm actually quite thrilled.
> 
> she has plenty of cousins and there will be plenty more so, she won't be lonely!!! i'm getting her friends up here and active in mom groups so, she will have people to play with. and if she hates homeschool, she can go to regular school. I am actually very very happy. :)

I'm glad you're happy. That's what it is important. 

I have honestly started feeling so awful about my PCO and worried I won't be able to give my son a sibling. I feel so crappy :(


----------



## Rozzer

So happy you're happy mommy xx

Denyse - I know exactly what you mean. I was so freaking out that the complications that led to ds coming early would prevent me having another baby, especially when we conceived ds without trying. This bubba took 3 months, which is nothing in terms of ttc, and I know how lucky we are. I'm sure you will be lucky soon too xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- are you just going to stop tcc? Or are you going back on birth control? 

I agree with you all it is a very frustrating process. We have been at it for almost 2 years, but it has made me certain that I definitely want a second.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Some light cramps today, along with increased cm again. Not symptom spotting this cycle, but these are very noticeable. Can start testing in 8 days.

Hope everyone else is having a great Sunday. Off to my sister-in-law's shortly for Thanksgiving. Tomorrow we are cooking dinner at our house for my side of the family :)


----------



## tori0713

Rozz: Crossing my fingers that everything is ok! Thinking of you.

Beth: So glad you're happier! I've always thought about just having one to devote myself to them, but I don't even have just one yet. DH is very into having more than one, but I'd be just fine with one.

Over: How are you doing?!

AFM: AF got me and she's back with a vengeance. She has not been very kind and heavier than normal :-/ but I'm due to O on DH's birthday which would make me due around my birthday, so that should be fun if it happens for us this month


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tori0713 said:


> Rozz: Crossing my fingers that everything is ok! Thinking of you.
> 
> Beth: So glad you're happier! I've always thought about just having one to devote myself to them, but I don't even have just one yet. DH is very into having more than one, but I'd be just fine with one.
> 
> Over: How are you doing?!
> 
> AFM: AF got me and she's back with a vengeance. She has not been very kind and heavier than normal :-/ but I'm due to O on DH's birthday which would make me due around my birthday, so that should be fun if it happens for us this month

Sorry about AF making her nasty arrival, but best of luck and lots of :dust: for next month. what a nice gift that would be :)


----------



## Rozzer

Tori - I've got my fingers crossed for a birthday bub on the way!

Over - I so hope you get your second soon!

AFm - nothing to report. Oh, apart from that I bought a cute maternity dress in cream and dyed it today - was trying for a beautiful intense violet but I misread the instructions and out in about 6 times the water I should have so it's a funny purplely pink colour. Whoops! Will try to re-dye tomorrow


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- so something I would do.

Tori- I'm sorry AF got you. I hope you get bfp next time. 

Deny- how are you feeling?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Roz- so something I would do.
> 
> Tori- I'm sorry AF got you. I hope you get bfp next time.
> 
> Deny- how are you feeling?

I'm feeling okay - still lots of cm. Some ladies calmed me down a bit telling me that increased cm is actually quite normal for some women after ovulation. So I'm just waiting out until I can test to see what happens.

We're cooking Thanksgiving dinner for my family tonight, so it will be a busy day of cooking and cleaning. How are you?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Happy thanksgiving! I still have a lot of cm after o. 

I'm okay. Cd 8 and not much going on. Some cramping which is odd for cd 8 but I guess that's a good sign. Off from work (Columbus day here) and heading back from our beach weekend.


----------



## mommyxofxone

all quiet here ladies, how is everyone? any news? come on i want to hear good stuff :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm 7dpo today, AF is due in 7 days there abouts. Had a LOT of cramping yesterday. Not a lot today, and my cm has mostly gone dry. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- that sounds good. 

I'm just waiting to o. Doc on Monday to get trigger. I am sick so I hope I feel better by tomorrow when I really need to make sure we are BDing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm having a bout of ibs which the dr seems to think maybe gallbladder related. i'm so nervous. if i keep having symptoms for 2 weeks i have to go get more tests. last time it went on for FOUR months, and i saw two gp docs and one specialist, and they told me i was crazy. :/ 

so glad this one thinks somethin gis acutally wrong wiht me!!!!


sorry for the typos i seem to have slippy fingers tonight.


so think of me girls. i'm having troubles over here.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> i'm having a bout of ibs which the dr seems to think maybe gallbladder related. i'm so nervous. if i keep having symptoms for 2 weeks i have to go get more tests. last time it went on for FOUR months, and i saw two gp docs and one specialist, and they told me i was crazy. :/
> 
> so glad this one thinks somethin gis acutally wrong wiht me!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry for the typos i seem to have slippy fingers tonight.
> 
> 
> so think of me girls. i'm having troubles over here.

big :hugs: sorry you're having a rough time.


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy that sounds awful, definitely thinking of you and hope something happens soon!

Denyse - good luck!

Over - I hope you do feel better, bd isn't as much fun when you're sick!

AFm - have had about 3 days of pinky- browny discharge. I don't feel like I'm losing the baby, but it's not ideal and quite scary. Got my beta done on Wed, was 12,500 up from 390 8 days before. Midwife is going to send me for another blood test on Monday if it keeps up...


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- I hope things get better. I'm glad you have a doctor who is taking it seriously. 

roz- those are good numbers. I'm sure everything is fine but I understand your concern.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

8dpo here, no spotting at all and no real signs AF is on her way, so feeling much better then last month. Start testing on Sunday. I've got 9 cheap tests in the bathroom waiting for me lol.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and lots of :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

can't wait to see some bfps this cycle. :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

How is everyone doing? Waiting to hear some good news from you all.

Going in for trigger tomorrow morning. Started bd last night. I think I am going to use pressed this time since the clomid really messes you up. 

good luck everyone


----------



## mommyxofxone

best of luck hun keep us posted!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN for me this morning - pretty sure AF is on it's way. I can just feel it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:( dislike.


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. How is everyone?

Denyse: I'm sorry that you feel like she's on her way. Maybe it'll surprise you!

Beth: Just wanted to let you know, I was in your shoes this time a few years ago. It was horrible. I was diagnosed with IBS at 14 because doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. Went through every GI test in the book, and finally found a doctor to send me for a HIDA scan (what they do to test you gallbladder function) and it wasn't functioning AT ALL. It caused me a lot of pain over the years, and I wish they would have found it sooner, but now that it's out, I don't consider myself diagnosed with IBS. I'm feeling 110% better and it's amazing how just having that simple procedure made my world change.

Over: Hope your doctor has some answers!

AFM: I'm set to O this week on DH's birthday (the 24th) so I will probably test on November 3rd if I'm feeling brave (probably sooner knowing me). I got new wonfo's in, so I have a few sitting around and I'll use them first  I just hope that this month is it, because with my O date of the 24th, that'd put me due around the middle of July and my birthday is the 13th. Perfect present for both DH and I.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> :( dislike.

No worries, if it doesn't happen this month that's ok. Honestly I would love to get a BFP next month, we would be due right around our 7th wedding anniversary :)

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- anything could happen!

Tori- Sounds like you are all set. 

AFM- Busy weekend- Family Fun Day at work/school yesterday. A ton of fun (6 bounce houses including a dodgeball arena and obstacle course) and my nephew's birthday today. After my trigger tomorrow (as long as my follicles are all good), I should O on Tuesday night around 10pm. DH is staying home tomorrow as well, so maybe something in the afternoon? We just need to work around P and his habit of not wanting to sleep. I bought Pre-seed today at the store, kinda of felt like a kid buying condoms or something- the guy didn't even put it in a box. Now I know why so many women have it sent to them. I hope this helps.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'll be testing again in the am - wish me luck!

Been cramping most of the day. Been convinced it's a sign AF is due to arrive any day, but hey you never know. i'm still holding out hope.

Hope everyone is having a great evening.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hello! I hope you all are doing well. Went for my doctor's appointment this morning- 3 good follicles on the left side- nothing on the right. They gave me the hcg shot and basically said if it doesn't work this time, they don't know what is wrong. The shot should make me O sometime in the next 36 hours- so time for some serious bding. DH ended up having to go into work today, but P is not napping anyway. Hopefully he goes to be early tonight. 

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Hello! I hope you all are doing well. Went for my doctor's appointment this morning- 3 good follicles on the left side- nothing on the right. They gave me the hcg shot and basically said if it doesn't work this time, they don't know what is wrong. The shot should make me O sometime in the next 36 hours- so time for some serious bding. DH ended up having to go into work today, but P is not napping anyway. Hopefully he goes to be early tonight.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!

Good luck hun and lots and lots of :dust:

FX'd


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thanks Denny! How are you today?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Thanks Denny! How are you today?

Doing OK - BFN again this morning. AF is due in 3 days. I'm just waiting...and waiting...lol.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh no Deny! Well, it's not over til it's over and it's still early.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Oh no Deny! Well, it's not over til it's over and it's still early.

True :) So far no signs other than some mild cramping/pressure that she might show up, but I know that can be a pregnancy sign too. Will keep my hopes up until AF shows her ugly face :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori i think that's what the dr is thinking, that it's all gallbladder related! wouldn't that be a peach. my friend had similar issues. whats happening that our gallbladders are acting up? it's not supposed to be a young persons disease! but seriously considering having hte test done just terrified at the same time. was the test painful for you?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Well right on schedule AF cramping has started 2 days before she's due to arrive. Pretty sure I'm out for this month. :cry:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy and tori- my sister had the same problem. Hers was so bad when it happened the first time she went to the ER (and she is a medic at the ER).

deny- still not over til the end.

afm- o cramping has started right on schedule.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had to leave work this morning due to really bad cramping. Holy moly, they are intense. Going to try and lay down. So far no bleeding, so who knows what's going on. These are the most painful cramps I've had in a while.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies, I'm still around, haven't abandoned you all!

Over - yay for o cramps

Denyse - hmmm, hope that's a sign.,

Mommy - so glad the dr seems to be on to something, fingers crossed!!

Tori - I can't remember what you said but hope you're well!

AFm - first scan on Thursday. Am quite nervous after all the spotting! Only 31 hours to wait, lol!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still around, haven't abandoned you all!
> 
> Over - yay for o cramps
> 
> Denyse - hmmm, hope that's a sign.,
> 
> Mommy - so glad the dr seems to be on to something, fingers crossed!!
> 
> Tori - I can't remember what you said but hope you're well!
> 
> AFm - first scan on Thursday. Am quite nervous after all the spotting! Only 31 hours to wait, lol!

Good luck at your scan!!

Cramps have stopped for the most part, no more bloating either. But have this intense pressure on the right side near my uterus. No sign of AF yet either.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- Good Luck on the scan! That is always the scariest part. 

Deny- Good thing the cramps stopped. Do you normally get pressure? It could be a good sign. Did you test again today or are you just going to wait?

AFM- Cramping has come and gone all day. What is weird is it's on the right side and I didn't have any follicles on that side. Must be that reverse pain thing. Lots of CM too- that part is not much fun.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Roz- Good Luck on the scan! That is always the scariest part.
> 
> Deny- Good thing the cramps stopped. Do you normally get pressure? It could be a good sign. Did you test again today or are you just going to wait?
> 
> AFM- Cramping has come and gone all day. What is weird is it's on the right side and I didn't have any follicles on that side. Must be that reverse pain thing. Lots of CM too- that part is not much fun.

I tested this morning, but I've been using cheapies. Still no bleeding (AF is due on Thursday). My husband is picking up some FRER. If no AF in the morning will test with an FRER. I just feel off.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I hate that off feeling, but it could be good.


----------



## Overwhelmed

How is everyone today? 

Good luck tomorrow roz. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN for me this morning, but still no signs of AF. Had to leave work again today due to cramping. It's settled down a bit but it feels so different then my normal cramping. Not giving up until AF shows.


----------



## Rozzer

Thanks for the luck ladies - scan in T - 3.5 hours.

Getting nervous!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Thanks for the luck ladies - scan in T - 3.5 hours.
> 
> Getting nervous!

Good luck!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- when is AF due again? Could the cramping just be a cyst rupturing? That almost feels like a knife. When I was dealing with cysts last year I remember having to leave my classroom because I was in so much pain and sitting on the floor of the clinic because I couldn't move. My kids later told me I looked like I was going to pass out.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- when is AF due again? Could the cramping just be a cyst rupturing? That almost feels like a knife. When I was dealing with cysts last year I remember having to leave my classroom because I was in so much pain and sitting on the floor of the clinic because I couldn't move. My kids later told me I looked like I was going to pass out.

I guess that could be it, but wouldn't I have bleeding with it?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DenyseGiguere said:


> Overwhelmed said:
> 
> 
> Deny- when is AF due again? Could the cramping just be a cyst rupturing? That almost feels like a knife. When I was dealing with cysts last year I remember having to leave my classroom because I was in so much pain and sitting on the floor of the clinic because I couldn't move. My kids later told me I looked like I was going to pass out.
> 
> I guess that could be it, but wouldn't I have bleeding with it?Click to expand...

AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I never had any bleeding with the cysts.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Now I'm a bit worried lol


----------



## Overwhelmed

It's nothing to worry about. Only need to worry if you start to hemorrhage blood, and you would know this is happening. It would be bleeding 100x worse than your normal period. Just more annoying than anything.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> It's nothing to worry about. Only need to worry if you start to hemorrhage blood, and you would know this is happening. It would be bleeding 100x worse than your normal period. Just more annoying than anything.

Other than the cramping I feel fine. No bleeding or anything. Just feeling pressure on both sides of my abdomen and cramping. Should I be worried?


----------



## tori0713

Sorry I've been sporadic recently ladies. I wanted to take a nice break from computer life and limit my time and it seems to be helping with the stress and not worrying so much about TTC.

I had a +OPK last night and all day today, so it looks like O is right on schedule for DH's birthday tomorrow. KMFX that we get a great present from his birthday!

Denyse: I hope AF stays away and that you start feeling better!

Rozz: Hope it goes well today! 

Over: How are you doing?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I wouldn't be worried. You may have also O later than you thought and could be implantation? I wouldn't worry unless you like pass out or have an unreal amount of bleeding. 

tori- that's awesome. Good luck. 

I'm fine. Officially 1dpo. Weird because I am still having some cramping on the right but this may be because that follicle wasn't mature (only 14 on Monday). I have also been sort of dizzy but chalking that up to all the new hormones surging through my body.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- I wouldn't be worried. You may have also O later than you thought and could be implantation? I wouldn't worry unless you like pass out or have an unreal amount of bleeding.
> 
> tori- that's awesome. Good luck.
> 
> I'm fine. Officially 1dpo. Weird because I am still having some cramping on the right but this may be because that follicle wasn't mature (only 14 on Monday). I have also been sort of dizzy but chalking that up to all the new hormones surging through my body.

No bleeding, I just feel really crappy. Not much cramping now, but a lot of pressure below on my belly on both sides. 

Thanks for calming my fears, I was starting to freak out a little


----------



## Overwhelmed

Its sounds like a cyst to me, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

Scan went really well today. One beautiful bean in there, measuring 6wks,5days and we saw and heard the heartbeat. I feel so relieved!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh Roz I'm so happy for you. Best news! Congrats!


----------



## Overwhelmed

How is everyone today?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Scan went really well today. One beautiful bean in there, measuring 6wks,5days and we saw and heard the heartbeat. I feel so relieved!

Glad all went well and you got to see your little bean! :happydance:

As for me, still no AF. Cramping was a lot less painful today, but now it's picking up again. Have a doctor's appointment booked for next Thursday. Then said it the pain is unbearable to go to urgent care, but I'm doing okay so far.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- no AF is a good sign. Glad you could get in for an appt. Hope it is late implantation.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- no AF is a good sign. Glad you could get in for an appt. Hope it is late implantation.

Honestly at this point I just want to start feeling better...if it's a ruptured cyst, or late implantation, I just want to feel better.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm so sorry hun. I know how you feel. Pain killers aren't working?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I'm so sorry hun. I know how you feel. Pain killers aren't working?

I don't feel too bad right now. Still no sign of AF. It's a bit frustrating. Hoping she comes tomorrow or I will be testing again on the weekend.

How are you doing?


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm fine. Just 3dpo. Dh and I talked yesterday seems as if we are on the same page with it has to work this time because there is no other option. We have exhausted every avenue and we wont don iui on ivf. So just keep praying because we have no contingency plan this time.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I'm fine. Just 3dpo. Dh and I talked yesterday seems as if we are on the same page with it has to work this time because there is no other option. We have exhausted every avenue and we wont don iui on ivf. So just keep praying because we have no contingency plan this time.

Awww hun I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Well I'm officially 1 day late and still no AF. I took a test this morning and it was BFN, but it was on a cheapie. Not sure what's going on. Guess I'll just keep testing until AF shows up.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thanks denny.

that's so odd. I think you oed late. Glad the cramping is better.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Thanks denny.
> 
> that's so odd. I think you oed late. Glad the cramping is better.

Yeah I think I ovulated late too. No more cramping at all :happydance: Had a bit of brown spotting this morning (only when I wiped, and haven't seen anything since). Still no sign of AF. Not trying to get my hopes up.

How are you?


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm okay. 3dpo...still having slight cramping and pulling which is a little strange. Other than that, I'm fine.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still no sign of AF and no other spotting...I'm really hoping I implanted late


----------



## Overwhelmed

It sounds positive. Ask for blood work when you go to the doctor next week.


----------



## ChoccieMonkey

Hey everyone :) popped into the thread quite late I think.. I've got two days until I can test.. nerves are catching up on me now! Starting to feel a little bit crampy but I'm not sure if that's in my head or not... been trying for about 6 months now with no joy!


----------



## tori0713

Over: KMFX for you! I really hope that this month is it!

Denyse: Keep us updated, I definitely think you O'd late, too and that it could be implantation!

AFM: I'm almost sure I O'd yesterday, so that should be great. DH had trouble performing yesterday evening because he was a tipsy from his birthday celebration. We're going to give it one more go tonight just in case I O'd late, but based on the OPKs and temp, it seems like I did yesterday. I've been getting some what feels like O cramps today, though, so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tori0713 said:


> Over: KMFX for you! I really hope that this month is it!
> 
> Denyse: Keep us updated, I definitely think you O'd late, too and that it could be implantation!
> 
> AFM: I'm almost sure I O'd yesterday, so that should be great. DH had trouble performing yesterday evening because he was a tipsy from his birthday celebration. We're going to give it one more go tonight just in case I O'd late, but based on the OPKs and temp, it seems like I did yesterday. I've been getting some what feels like O cramps today, though, so I'm not sure what's going on.

I sure hope so :) Still no AF, but an increase of cervical fluid. Not sure if that's a good sign or not.

Good luck tonight hun and lots of :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ChoccieMonkey said:


> Hey everyone :) popped into the thread quite late I think.. I've got two days until I can test.. nerves are catching up on me now! Starting to feel a little bit crampy but I'm not sure if that's in my head or not... been trying for about 6 months now with no joy!

Welcome, and good luck :)

Lots of :dust:

Tell us a bit about yourself if you want to :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> It sounds positive. Ask for blood work when you go to the doctor next week.

I'm pretty sure I didn't have a cyst rupture. I'm kind of relieved about that. And so happy to no longer be in pain :happydance:

I really appreciate all your kind words and support the last few days. :hug:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I really hope this is it for you. 

cho- welcome and hood luck

tori- what's important is that you bd before you o, so you should be good.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- when did you say you are supposed to stop with the Pinapple?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

So AF showed up this morning - been spotting brown since this morning. really thought this was it, but guess not :( Not sure I even want to try anymore.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh deny, I'm so sorry. Hang in there it will happen.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Oh deny, I'm so sorry. Hang in there it will happen.

Thanks hun. We might take a break next month, not sure yet. I'm just feeling pretty down today.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I put on a fresh pad a few hours ago and there's nothing on it. I only notice the dark brown blood when I wipe (sorry for the TMI). Still not sure what's going on, though I fully suspect it will get heavy tomorrow. If not, maybe I'm still in the game.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Yup, I wouldn't say your out yet. If AF doesn't show by dr apt ask for blood test. I had a weird period this last time (one day of bleeding and then spotting for like 2) and doc thought even that still sounded positive for preg. Fxed


----------



## DenyseGiguere

The bleeding has completely stopped. There are only a few drops on my pad and they are still more the dark brown color. I don't know if the bleeding is just going to pick up later this morning or what's going on. This is confusing!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Did you test again? I hope this is it for you. It really sounds like you oed late and implantation.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Did you test again? I hope this is it for you. It really sounds like you oed late and implantation.

I tested this morning for the hell of it, but it was still BFN. If I only implanted yesterday, maybe it wouldn't be positive for a few days yet?


----------



## tori0713

Denyse, I really hope this is it for you! Keep us updated. 

Over, how are you today?

How is everyone else?

I'm 3dpo and felt a cold coming on last night. Just naturally getting some vitamin c, because I'm nervous to take emergen-c even though I'm sure it'd be ok since implantation won't have occurred yet. Any advice?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- it takes 3 days after implantation for an hpt to detect hcg (at the earliest). So still sounds good.

tori- you should be able too. I don't see why not.

afm- good. 5dpo and feeling fine.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- it takes 3 days after implantation for an hpt to detect hcg (at the earliest). So still sounds good.
> 
> tori- you should be able too. I don't see why not.
> 
> afm- good. 5dpo and feeling fine.

Glad you're doing well :) It's snowing here - an inside kind of day! My bleeding increased a bit, but still dark brown/red, now it's decreased again. Don't really know what's going on. Just continuing to wait it out...


----------



## Overwhelmed

Continue to wait is all you can do. Can't believe it is snowing. Finally nice here...70s but supposed to be 91 on Halloween.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Continue to wait is all you can do. Can't believe it is snowing. Finally nice here...70s but supposed to be 91 on Halloween.

Where abouts do you live? I'm in Canada so I knew it was coming sooner or later lol ;)

I think AF is actually here, the flow is starting to pick up - not by much, but I expect it will during the night.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> Roz- when did you say you are supposed to stop with the Pinapple?

Sorry, I've been away for the long weekend. My darling mother was very unwell and now ds and I are. Grr!!

I'm pretty sure it's 5dpo you stop with the pineapple core. That's when I did :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- how are you this morning?

I live in Florida. Its nice sometimes but would also be nice to have seasons. Plus dh loves to ski- not great weather for that in Florida.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thank you roz. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- how are you this morning?
> 
> I live in Florida. Its nice sometimes but would also be nice to have seasons. Plus dh loves to ski- not great weather for that in Florida.

Pretty sure AF is here. It's not heavy flow yet, but it's turned red and a little heavier than yesterday. Not a lot of bleeding over night, but noticeable. I expect she'll pick up today. If the bleeding doesn't increase, who knows what's going on. Never had a cycle like this.

It's not snowing here anymore, but the roads look pretty slick with snow. Driving in with my husband this morning - I am not a winter driving person lol!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun i'm sorry about af being there :(

over i couldn't handle FL!!! oh god. i need seasons!!!

also holding off on changing the title to NOVEMBER because i'm hoping for some bfps!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- that stinks. I'm sorry. Are you keeping your dr apt?

Roz- thank you. I stopped today 6dpo

mommy- it is nice though when you can go jet skiing in oct


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- that stinks. I'm sorry. Are you keeping your dr apt?
> 
> Roz- thank you. I stopped today 6dpo
> 
> mommy- it is nice though when you can go jet skiing in oct

Yeah, I go Thursday. Funny thing is though instead of the flow increasing it's really decreased. Soooo confused! Going to insist he send me for a blood test I think.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I would def do a blood test. Sounds too weird.


----------



## Rozzer

Good luck at the dr Denyse!

Over - eep, good luck!

AFm - feeling miserable and sick, can't load up on drugs, very cross with mum, banned from ds as husby doesn't want him get to any sicker (neither do I for that matter, he's immunocompromised and I couldn't cope with a hospital visit ATM!) and to top it off my paypal account and credit card have been defrauded of $500, which will take 7-10 days to sort out (if it can be sorted out) and meanwhile my credit card is over the limit so I'll be charged a $15 fee. What a crap day!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I would def do a blood test. Sounds too weird.

Yeah :(This is so frustrating. But who knows, maybe I'll get some good news from this.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- that stinks. I'm sorry. 

afm- slight crampy but in the groin and lower back. Also a little thrush on the tongue. I'm trying not to ss though. Only 6dpo


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bleeding has mostly stopped, just a bit of brown discharge now.


----------



## Overwhelmed

So strange


----------



## Overwhelmed

So just for the heck of it I took my temp this morning -98.4! Not that I have anything to compare it to but I don't think my bbt has ever been that high.


----------



## Rozzer

Fingers crossed that's a great sign Over xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

This cycle is screwy :wacko: stopped bleeding completely yesterday afternoon, but it's started up again, but still not heavy. Hoping to get some answers on Thursday at the doctors. Wondering if the stress from last month is part of the cause.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hmmm...super weird. Thursday will be here soon. 

afm- no more pulling since this morning. I do have a thick layer of what looks like thrush on my tongue. Hope that is a good sign and not just sick. Less than a week now til testing.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Hmmm...super weird. Thursday will be here soon.
> 
> afm- no more pulling since this morning. I do have a thick layer of what looks like thrush on my tongue. Hope that is a good sign and not just sick. Less than a week now til testing.

Good luck hun! Lots of :dust:

I'm feeling a bit better, my flow looks more like my regular AF, so just looking ahead to when it's over and we can start trying again :) Feeling a bit of pressure in my pelvic area, but other than that I feel fine. Convincing myself this was just a weird cycle, and looking forward to the next. It's got to be better than this lol ;)


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm glad everything is seeming more clear and you have good spirits. 


Dh and I realized that we have been pregnant during the last two olympics (summer 2012 ended in mc), and was pregnant with my son during the last winter. With winter olympics in Feb we are feeling hopeful.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I'm glad everything is seeming more clear and you have good spirits.
> 
> 
> Dh and I realized that we have been pregnant during the last two olympics (summer 2012 ended in mc), and was pregnant with my son during the last winter. With winter olympics in Feb we are feeling hopeful.

That's awesome :) We are feeling hopeful to. My flow picked up last night so AF is in full swing. Hopefully she'll be gone by the weekend, then we are going to start trying as soon as she's gone and really give it our all this month.

Hope you have a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## Rozzer

Good luck and lots of dust to you :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Anyone ever have dark stringy clots your period? My wonky cycle just keeps getting weirder. I am experiencing a few dark stringy clots and I'm freaking out


----------



## Overwhelmed

I had a good day. Hope you did too.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Stringy? No. I have had dark clots though. I also usually wear a tampon though, so not so sure what it always looks like.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I researched it a little bit and found it is normal but worth documenting and mentioning to a doctor next time.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I researched it a little bit and found it is normal but worth documenting and mentioning to a doctor next time.

My appointment is tomorrow. I will be mentioning it to him, along with the fact I've also been having clear jelly like mucus mixed in with AF bleeding. My husband recalls the doctor saying last month that due to my cyst rupture last month that this cycle might be unusual. So maybe that's the answer to all of this crazy stuff that's been going on. Only other thing I can think of it might be is a possible infection.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Happy Halloween!

I hope its not infection but glad you have a doctors appt. Good luck and keep us updated. 

afm- weird pain last night. I was sleeping so enough to wake me up when it would happen buy not to keep me up- seemed intermittent. Felt like sharp jolts to where my bladder is. Today feel fine.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- how did your appt go?

how if everyone else? 

only 4 more days til I can test- wish me luck.


----------



## mommyxofxone

over how are you feeling?

hey everyone going to change the name to november. sorry i'm not around as much as i'd like to be. was feeling awesome all week and now funny again. :/


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- how did your appt go?
> 
> how if everyone else?
> 
> only 4 more days til I can test- wish me luck.

Good luck testing hun! Lots of :dust:

My appointment went great. I talked to my doctor about everything I was experiencing, and he said it's normal to have a weird cycle after my cyst rupture last month. He said too that other than the cysts on my ovaries my ultrasound showed everything else was normal. He said too that I would have had these cysts when we conceived our son, and that only took us 3 months. He said because I've never missed a period, the cysts are probably not affecting my fertility at all. So basically just have to wait AF out, then we get to start trying again in November :happydance:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- glad it was good news. And the doctor brought your piece of mind. 

mommy- sorry you feel funny. Any reason why?

afm- I feel normal, which is weird. No normal pre AF bloat or anything. I had some weird cramping last night too but that's it. 
I wish I could test now but could get a false pos because of the trigger


----------



## Rozzer

Denyse, that's fantastic! I'm really glad the dr visit had such a positive outcome :) good luck for November! I'm not sure what cycle you're on but cycle 3 turned out to be our lucky one!

Over - I wish you could test too...good luck!! Kmfx 

Mommy - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling funny. Does that mean you might get the test/s done?

AFm - nothing new :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Denyse, that's fantastic! I'm really glad the dr visit had such a positive outcome :) good luck for November! I'm not sure what cycle you're on but cycle 3 turned out to be our lucky one!
> 
> Over - I wish you could test too...good luck!! Kmfx
> 
> Mommy - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling funny. Does that mean you might get the test/s done?
> 
> AFm - nothing new :)

November will be cycle #3 for us :) We conceived our son in our 3rd cycle as well. Plus it would be even more awesome because we would be due close to our 7th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Rozzer

Definitely got my fingers crossed then!

Not sure if I've said this before, but our successful cycle we used preseed, opks, I had shakes with maca powder, coconut oil, cacao nibs, berries and spinach in them, and I had pineapple core on 1-5dpo :) 
We also dtd the 4 days leading up to o day, not o day and not the day after :)
It may sound crazy but you can't argue with results!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Can't argue with results is right. We did pressed this cycle too....very strange stuff. I also did the Pinapple thing. It is going to be so hard to make it through the weekend.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We've used PreSeed every cycle :) Only used it the last cycle last time when we conceived our son. Definiately hoping for a BFP in November :) But if not, we'll just keep trying.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Definitely got my fingers crossed then!
> 
> Not sure if I've said this before, but our successful cycle we used preseed, opks, I had shakes with maca powder, coconut oil, cacao nibs, berries and spinach in them, and I had pineapple core on 1-5dpo :)
> We also dtd the 4 days leading up to o day, not o day and not the day after :)
> It may sound crazy but you can't argue with results!

What does pineapple core do?


----------



## Rozzer

DenyseGiguere said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Definitely got my fingers crossed then!
> 
> Not sure if I've said this before, but our successful cycle we used preseed, opks, I had shakes with maca powder, coconut oil, cacao nibs, berries and spinach in them, and I had pineapple core on 1-5dpo :)
> We also dtd the 4 days leading up to o day, not o day and not the day after :)
> It may sound crazy but you can't argue with results!
> 
> What does pineapple core do?Click to expand...

It helps with implantation. There is an enzyme in it which thins the blood and this assists the implantation. However, if you have that same enzyme after implantation it can cause miscarriage. That's why, if you chose to take it, you're not meant to take it after 5 or 6dpo. I stopped at 5dpo.

If you google pineapple core ttc there is more information, although most of it seems to be on forums. 

At any rate, it worked for me and it worked for my bestie...and hopefully it'll work for Over!!


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA again, life has gotten so hectic and a break from BnB was much needed.

How is everyone!?

I'm 8dpo today, and caved and tested this morning and it was a BFN. I had a huge dip yesterday, so I'm hoping that it was implantation. Crossing my fingers, other than that, I've been congested since after O day, no real signs other than sore BBs and I'm smelling garlic in our house that no one else can smell. I'll probably test again tomorrow morning for the heck of it.


----------



## Overwhelmed

So I caved and took a test this morning. It was negative, which is good and bad. Good because the trigger is out of my system but bad because I was wishing it was positive. Only 11dpo, and it was just a dollar store test, so maybe in a few days I will get a positive.


----------



## mommyxofxone

densye that's awesome !!! love that news.

over, still too early!!! 

rozz hope you're feeling well!

i can't remember if i did the pineapple with dd or not. don't think so because i was going out of state for a wedding in the middle of the tww. that was the cycle i came OFF the preseed, but the first with the opk. my mind was on the horrible wedding and going there. so it wasn't really on ttc at all that month. 

as for feeling funny- yeah, my insides just still aren't right. my husband is making it seem like he wants me to get the tests done. i felt pretty bad last night and i'm a million times better today. thing is, it just drains me. like i'm exhausted. slept like a rock. no kidding. but i still feel like i didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- two people I work with had their gallbladders out and said they have felt wonderful ever since. It sounds like it is worth it. 

afm- funny thing is this is the first earl bfn where I don't feel out afterwords. I guess now I just wait til Tuesday.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Definitely got my fingers crossed then!
> 
> Not sure if I've said this before, but our successful cycle we used preseed, opks, I had shakes with maca powder, coconut oil, cacao nibs, berries and spinach in them, and I had pineapple core on 1-5dpo :)
> We also dtd the 4 days leading up to o day, not o day and not the day after :)
> It may sound crazy but you can't argue with results!
> 
> What does pineapple core do?Click to expand...
> 
> It helps with implantation. There is an enzyme in it which thins the blood and this assists the implantation. However, if you have that same enzyme after implantation it can cause miscarriage. That's why, if you chose to take it, you're not meant to take it after 5 or 6dpo. I stopped at 5dpo.
> 
> If you google pineapple core ttc there is more information, although most of it seems to be on forums.
> 
> At any rate, it worked for me and it worked for my bestie...and hopefully it'll work for Over!!Click to expand...

Thanks! We read up on it last night and decided to give it a try. Also we're cutting out some more sugar and fatty foods, so hopefully that will help us too!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> So I caved and took a test this morning. It was negative, which is good and bad. Good because the trigger is out of my system but bad because I was wishing it was positive. Only 11dpo, and it was just a dollar store test, so maybe in a few days I will get a positive.

Good luck and lots and lots of :dust: I really hope you get a BFP this month. 11dpo is still early :)


----------



## tori0713

mommyxofxone said:


> as for feeling funny- yeah, my insides just still aren't right. my husband is making it seem like he wants me to get the tests done. i felt pretty bad last night and i'm a million times better today. thing is, it just drains me. like i'm exhausted. slept like a rock. no kidding. but i still feel like i didn't get enough sleep.

I totally get that, that's how I used to feel before I had my gallbladder taken out, especially if I had eaten certain foods. I really hope that you can start to feel better soon and the tests aren't that bad, I promise!

AFM: Tested this morning at 9dpo and it was negative, though DH thinks he saw something very faint. I'm using cheapies till I get something good on them to confirm with an FRER if I end up getting anything on there. I've been feeling nauseous today and my BBS are sore. We DTD this morning and while I was in the mood (which is unusual) the whole time it felt like I had done a million sit ups the night before. I'm really trying not to look into it, but I really hope this month is it.


----------



## Rozzer

Good luck Tori! Your chart looks really good, with an implantation dip. I got my bfp on frer 3 days after my implantation dip - it was a squinted but definitely there. I hope it's the same for you!

Mommy - I wish there was something I could say or do. I hope that they figure it out soon and if it is your gall bladder, get it out!

Over - too early! Good luck for the next few days!

Denyse - hope the pineapple core works for you.

AFm - have been feeling a lot sicker this pregnancy and having trouble with foods. Am hoping this means a little girl :) 
(But would be very happy with a healthy, term baby either way!)


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm going crazy here. I really feel like this could be it but that bfn yesterday is throwing me. Trying to stay off dr. Google.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tori0713 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> as for feeling funny- yeah, my insides just still aren't right. my husband is making it seem like he wants me to get the tests done. i felt pretty bad last night and i'm a million times better today. thing is, it just drains me. like i'm exhausted. slept like a rock. no kidding. but i still feel like i didn't get enough sleep.
> 
> I totally get that, that's how I used to feel before I had my gallbladder taken out, especially if I had eaten certain foods. I really hope that you can start to feel better soon and the tests aren't that bad, I promise!
> 
> AFM: Tested this morning at 9dpo and it was negative, though DH thinks he saw something very faint. I'm using cheapies till I get something good on them to confirm with an FRER if I end up getting anything on there. I've been feeling nauseous today and my BBS are sore. We DTD this morning and while I was in the mood (which is unusual) the whole time it felt like I had done a million sit ups the night before. I'm really trying not to look into it, but I really hope this month is it.Click to expand...


Tori what kind of other symptoms did you have? like i ate out a little bit this week, and since, now i'm running to the bathroom constantly, i've NEVER dealt with anything like this. it's horrible!!!


----------



## tori0713

Beth: I had similar symptoms that you had. Pain in my right quadrant, just an off feeling, bouts of constipation and then bouts of diarrhea. It was awful. Also, reflux can sometimes happen with gallbladder issues. I had my HIDA scan on November 5th and my gallbladder surgery was scheduled for December 14th, that's how bad it was acting. 

Over: I totally get how you're feeling. I swore this was it, too. 

I'm feeling out this morning, I almost feel like I have a UTI. My hands are pretty weak (not sure why) and I have gotten BFNs since 8dpo. According to my chart dip, it seems as though implantation would have occurred at 7dpo, so I'd be hoping I'd be getting some kind of positive now. I believe the dip was a fluke. I'm 10dpo today.

No other symptoms other than cramps, but I feel like those could also be from the possible UTI. Sore BBS seem to have gone away. I'm already feeling out this month and I'm not sure if we'll end up trying again next month due to my work schedule (I'm a teacher, so next month I'd be due in August and we start school then, so my chances of having a job would be slim).


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy Sunday ladies, hope you all are doing well :)

It's still snowing here - yuck! Had a blast last night, went to the Tim McGraw concert here and it was fantastic! Was actually a birthday gift for me back in May. The concert was supposed to be in July, but we had really bad flooding in July which caused it to be postponed.

AF is finally gone, so today is the day we start trying. FX'd for everyone this month!

:dust:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori- my advice is to not let work dictate your ttc. I'm a teacher too and schools are really good about working with you plus they have to give you leave and cannot let you go because you are pregnant- its illegal. With my first we got pregnant right away so we decided to wait with our second because we didn't want them too close. Now we are on our 2nd almost into our 3rd year of trying with 2 mc. I now wish we didn't wait so long to try for our second. Remember God will give you what you need at the right time.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Good luck deny- fxed for bfp and nothing weird this time.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Good luck deny- fxed for bfp and nothing weird this time.

Thanks hun, you too!


----------



## tori0713

Overwhelmed said:


> Tori- my advice is to not let work dictate your ttc. I'm a teacher too and schools are really good about working with you plus they have to give you leave and cannot let you go because you are pregnant- its illegal. With my first we got pregnant right away so we decided to wait with our second because we didn't want them too close. Now we are on our 2nd almost into our 3rd year of trying with 2 mc. I now wish we didn't wait so long to try for our second. Remember God will give you what you need at the right time.

I'm a long term substitute right now, waiting on a full contract. I'm in the union but I'm worried that should I interview in a different district and I'm not offered an actual contract with my district that I will be discriminated against when I interview because I'd be pregnant/out for the first 6 weeks. I wouldn't qualify for FMLA because it wouldn't be a year with the district, and it'd cost them to pay a sub and me while I was out. I'm just conflicted with all of that! Sorry for the novel, but I'm getting nervous if it doesn't happen this month (which I'm about 90% sure that it won't be).


----------



## tori0713

Also, good luck to both you, Over and Denyse! KMFX for both of you :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori- I have a friend who was hired at 7 months pregnant. Kmfxed for you. 

afm- no AF yet! Temped again this morning, not has high as the other day but still above what would have been cover. I am going to wait until Thursday to test again as long as AF stays away.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Okay, so I hate to sound like the crazy but I took a test this afternoon (after I just peed at work) and dh and I both swear there is a very faint line. Now I am very confused. Ahhhhh....i hope it is positive.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Okay, so I hate to sound like the crazy but I took a test this afternoon (after I just peed at work) and dh and I both swear there is a very faint line. Now I am very confused. Ahhhhh....i hope it is positive.

I hope it is too!!!! lots of :dust: when are you testing again?


----------



## tori0713

Ah, Over, I hope it's a positive! Post a picture!

I'm really feeling out again this month. 11dpo and BFN this morning, no symptoms other than some nausea after I eat but that could be the sugar overload from Halloween candy I'm trying to eat to get rid of  If AF is going to make her appearance based off last months chart my temps should go down either tomorrow morning or Wednesday morning. I don't feel like she's coming, but I also don't feel like I'll get a BFP.


----------



## Overwhelmed

OKay, so here is what I am confused about. I took the test after I had just peed at work like 30 minutes earlier? Does this make a difference? I hardly had enough to keep the stick under the stream for the 5 seconds it requires.

I posted a picture, but it is impossible to see from the picture. I will test again tomorrow morning.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20131104_004.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tested again this morning, bur it looks very similar to last night. Just a faint line - I think. Could be a little darker but that could be my brain wanting to see it there and darker. Still no AF, so I'm not giving up hope. If she still doesn't show by Thursday I will test again. Do you think I should test with a early results?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Tested again this morning, bur it looks very similar to last night. Just a faint line - I think. Could be a little darker but that could be my brain wanting to see it there and darker. Still no AF, so I'm not giving up hope. If she still doesn't show by Thursday I will test again. Do you think I should test with a early results?

Do you have a picture of this morning's test?

I really hope this is it for you hun!


----------



## Overwhelmed

No. It was the same, just a little shadow line but not evap. Just have to wait and see inguess.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> No. It was the same, just a little shadow line but not evap. Just have to wait and see inguess.

I know the waiting is the worst...I will keep everything crossed that you get a clear BFP soon!

I just noticed a bit of pink spotting, which is weird for me. Maybe I'm ovulating early because of my last cycle?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thank you. Maybe...do you have an opk?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Thank you. Maybe...do you have an opk?

Picking some up tonight.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- how did they turn out?

afm- I'm out. Started spotting earlier and now cramping and bleeding is getting heavier and red. Its okay though because this is the furthest we have come in a long time.


----------



## tori0713

Sorry, Over. Sending lots of hugs.

Denyse, KMFX for you!

12dpo this morning and BFN again. Temp is still pretty high, and I had an awful headache this afternoon and nausea. Not really sure what's going on because this time last month, I'm pretty sure my temp had dropped significantly. We'll see what tomorrow morning and Thursday (AF is due) bring. I would have expected a BFP if I were actually pregnant, though.

I thought I saw something on my 11dpo test yesterday when I looked at it again this morning to compare my morning test, but I really think it's just an evap.


----------



## tori0713

A positive OPK on the top (not from this morning) the test from yesterday 11dpo and the bottom was SMU from this morning.

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/48291074-3bff-4d79-9266-e0bc9318d988_zpsed86f6782_zps0d501e84.jpg


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Just used an OPK, the test line is lighter than the control line but not by a whole lot. Maybe it will be positive in a few days? I'm still spotting...


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori- I see something on the one from yesterday. 12dpo is still early. 

deny- good news. I think spotting with pcos is normal?

afm- talked to the doc about what to do next- waiting to hear tomorrow. If we continue it will be clomid start this week, hsg test next week, trigger the following week then 2ww.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Tori- I see something on the one from yesterday. 12dpo is still early.
> 
> deny- good news. I think spotting with pcos is normal?
> 
> afm- talked to the doc about what to do next- waiting to hear tomorrow. If we continue it will be clomid start this week, hsg test next week, trigger the following week then 2ww.

never had mid-cycle spotting before. But it's not red, more just pinkish. I took an OPK tonight and it looks darker than the ones I took last month and I'm only on CD10, so maybe I'm going to ovulate soon? I'll test again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tori0713

Overwhelmed said:


> Tori- I see something on the one from yesterday. 12dpo is still early.
> 
> deny- good news. I think spotting with pcos is normal?
> 
> afm- talked to the doc about what to do next- waiting to hear tomorrow. If we continue it will be clomid start this week, hsg test next week, trigger the following week then 2ww.

Thanks for your reassurance! Does it look like an evap, though? I'm not even willing to go get an FRER till I either miss AF or get a stronger positive on a cheapie, I waste too much money that way, lol.

I'm glad your doctor is so proactive! I'm feeling like an early holiday present is coming your way :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- how did they turn out?
> 
> afm- I'm out. Started spotting earlier and now cramping and bleeding is getting heavier and red. Its okay though because this is the furthest we have come in a long time.

Sorry you're out, but glad to see you so optimistic :) Hope the next one is it for you :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Tori - your OPK looks positive to me :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Here's my OPK from tonight - negative but I'm only CD10. It's getting close to positive though I think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131105_180708_755.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I wouldn't worry about the spotting. Probably a good sign. Good news about the opks getting darker and already darker than last month. Fxed for you. 

tori- I'm so bad at looking at evaps. I did read though that an evap will only show if it is outside the window of testing time (like if it says read in 2-10 min than a line in that time won't be an evap). I would wait a couple days and then test again.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I can see it. Maybe in a few days


----------



## tori0713

DenyseGiguere said:


> Tori - your OPK looks positive to me :happydance:

Yep! That's from this month on 10/22 at 9:00pm. Had another +OPK 10/23 with FMU and O'd on the 24th. 

The test in the middle is my dilemma, I'm really thinking it's just an evap.


----------



## tori0713

Over, that's why I'm so confused! I wish I would have taken a picture when I took the test, but I swore I saw something then. DH even saw it, but it seemed like it went away and then appeared again when I checked this morning before I threw it out.

Last month my temps went down at 13dpo and I started spotting at 14dpo if I remember correctly. I'll test again tomorrow if my temp stays high. If AF doesn't show up, I'll buy an FRER, too. I just really hope that my hormones suck and they take a while to increase, because I really don't want to decide between TTC and a job :-/


----------



## Overwhelmed

I know Torri. Try to test again tomorrow or Thursday. You can use the dollar store test they work just as well. Kmfxed.


----------



## Rozzer

Over - sorry to hear you're out. Hoping this is your cycle!

Tori - good luck, hope you get a darker result!

Denyse - hopefully you o in the next few days

AFm - had a red bleed yesterday, freaked me out but I felt that baby was still ok. Got a scan and all looks perfect - bub is growing well, heartbeat perfect and no bleeds around bub. Whew! 
I already feel that this pregnancy is going to be a roller coaster but come on termie! :)


----------



## tori0713

Rozz: glad to hear baby is ok! He/she needs to stay put!

Afm: temp dropped again at 13dpo by .1 so I think it's gradually going down and AF is going to show tomorrow or Friday. I woke up with cramps this morning. 

Now the dilemma sets in and it's a game of heart vs. head. Heart says baby, head says job :-/


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- glad to hear baby is good. Take it easy today. 

tori- I hope not. Drop doesn't mean anything until below cover. As far as heart vs head- always follow heart god will take care of the head stuff.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tori- thank you so much! i hope it's the gallbladder. i just hope they find SOMETHING so we can fix this mess. i hate living like half a person. soemtimes, not really living at all and hardly being able to function.

Over- saw that test, have you taken another one yet? I had taken the blue like that one twice, got evaps both times. within a few seconds. i never used blue dye again. those were my first cycle ttc with dd. took me 5 cycles. how many dpo are you?

rozz how you feeling???

densye line still looks really light to me

afm i have my hidascan booked for the 14th. i'm terrified.


----------



## tori0713

Beth: Only thing bad about the hidascan is that it makes you have your symptoms and you can't move around. The test took me 6 hours (because my gallbladder wasn't functioning at all and they had to literally watch the bile just sit there, ended up calling a doctor who decided that they needed to let me go). I was an abnormal case with that though. I think they said 2 hours is typical. KMFX that this is it!

Update on me: I'm out. Bright red bleeding around 9:30 this morning, had to leave my class it was so bad. Soaked through 4 tampons during the day. I am so over this, and to top it off the faint positive test from the other day is killer :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori that sucks. I'm sorry. It will happen. 

afm- killer headache and cramps. All set up for hsg test. A little scared though. Start clomid on Saturday, then hsg on the 13th, 14 day and possible trigger on 18th o on like the 19th or 20th and then wait. At least it will be thanksgiving week for the tww so I will be super busy. 

deny- how did your opk turn out today?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Tori that sucks. I'm sorry. It will happen.
> 
> afm- killer headache and cramps. All set up for hsg test. A little scared though. Start clomid on Saturday, then hsg on the 13th, 14 day and possible trigger on 18th o on like the 19th or 20th and then wait. At least it will be thanksgiving week for the tww so I will be super busy.
> 
> deny- how did your opk turn out today?

OPK is still negative, but i'm only cd11. Hopefully in the next few days it will turn positive!

How are you feeling?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tori0713 said:


> Beth: Only thing bad about the hidascan is that it makes you have your symptoms and you can't move around. The test took me 6 hours (because my gallbladder wasn't functioning at all and they had to literally watch the bile just sit there, ended up calling a doctor who decided that they needed to let me go). I was an abnormal case with that though. I think they said 2 hours is typical. KMFX that this is it!
> 
> Update on me: I'm out. Bright red bleeding around 9:30 this morning, had to leave my class it was so bad. Soaked through 4 tampons during the day. I am so over this, and to top it off the faint positive test from the other day is killer :(

Awww hun I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> Tori- thank you so much! i hope it's the gallbladder. i just hope they find SOMETHING so we can fix this mess. i hate living like half a person. soemtimes, not really living at all and hardly being able to function.
> 
> Over- saw that test, have you taken another one yet? I had taken the blue like that one twice, got evaps both times. within a few seconds. i never used blue dye again. those were my first cycle ttc with dd. took me 5 cycles. how many dpo are you?
> 
> rozz how you feeling???
> 
> densye line still looks really light to me
> 
> afm i have my hidascan booked for the 14th. i'm terrified.

Trying not to get discouraged, it's still early, and AF only left on Sunday :)

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Rozzer

Thanks for all the love ladies - I really appreciate you all!

Tori - sorry to hear the witch got you. Hoping for an early Christmas present for you

Over - still hoping this is your cycle.

Denyse - good luck, hope you get a positive soon.

Mommy - I so hope the test goes well. My 93 year old gran has been sick and miserable for the last 2 years and she had some gallstones removed a few weeks ago and the change is phenomenal. I hope the same happens for you!

AFm - no further dramas. Dh is very annoyed at me because I have evening sickness and haven't been eating my dinner. We had a spat because it's not like I'm doing it on purpose. Grr


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- maybe this weekend? Weekend pos opks are great cause there is actually time to be. Mine are always like wed. 

I'm feeling a little better. Super nervous about the hsg. I go next Wednesday for it.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies - I hope it goes positive soon. Taking an OPK with me to work to try and test earlier in the afternoon. I haven't been testing until 6pm ish.

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!

Over - I hope everything goes well next week :hugs:

Rozzer - Sorry to hear about the spat with your DH. Sometimes men don't understand. We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

well af showed up yesterday after only 25 day cycle so that's pretty f'd up if you ask me. Something def wrong with my system. but what's causing what? hormones causing gallbladder issues or gallbladder screwing up my cycle? ugh. all i know is it sucks! i went to pee and THERE it was! terrible. suspecting all this has something to do with why i couldn't conceive too.

painful and heavy too. ugh.

over i've heard such great things about the hsg. and i knew two moms that got pregnant on their own following the test! really hope it does the trick for you!!!


I'm sorry you're out tori. :( and six hours?! good lord!!!!! my friend said she only took 2 hours and it was working at 11% had to have it out like the next day but it was the worst pain in her whole life. really hoping that i can manage and it's not that bad!!!!! oh lordy.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mommyxofxone said:


> well af showed up yesterday after only 25 day cycle so that's pretty f'd up if you ask me. Something def wrong with my system. but what's causing what? hormones causing gallbladder issues or gallbladder screwing up my cycle? ugh. all i know is it sucks! i went to pee and THERE it was! terrible. suspecting all this has something to do with why i couldn't conceive too.
> 
> painful and heavy too. ugh.
> 
> over i've heard such great things about the hsg. and i knew two moms that got pregnant on their own following the test! really hope it does the trick for you!!!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're out tori. :( and six hours?! good lord!!!!! my friend said she only took 2 hours and it was working at 11% had to have it out like the next day but it was the worst pain in her whole life. really hoping that i can manage and it's not that bad!!!!! oh lordy.

Sorry AF showed hun. How are you feeling?

I got a job offer today - still thinking it over. It would be a great opportunity, more money and would still only have to work 4 days. I'm so stressed!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- that stinks. I hope you get some answers soon. Does the gallbladder have anything to do with your hormone levels?

deny- congrats! Sounds like a good opportunity. I wish I only got to work 4 days a week, but I have summers off so I can't complain. 

tomorrow I have a conference all day (yuck) but it is in Orlando and I have Monday off so we are heading to Disney for 4 days. Im so excited.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Woot OPK at work is sooo close to positive, I think it will go positive if not tonight, for sure tomorrow. Strongest line I've ever had. :happydance:


----------



## tori0713

Yay, Deny! Get to BDing :) and celebrating the job offer!

Over: I love weekends like that! I hope that you get this all situated with the doctor next week.

Beth: Seriously, it was the worst 6 hours ever. I never noticed issues with hormones and my gallbladder, but I was on BC during my testing and surgery. I was told that since it was at 0% ejection fraction that it probably hadn't been functioning for a long time. I do know that pregnancies can mess up your gallbladder and my surgeon told me that he's glad we got mine out before I had babies or it would have made me miserable during pregnancy.

AFM: Still bleeding pretty badly. Called the doctor, they want me to get some blood work tomorrow morning and I have an appointment on the 27th. I suppose they'd like to get my in sooner, but with school it's near impossible. We'll see how the blood work turns out when I get the results on Tuesday and they go from there.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tori0713 said:


> Yay, Deny! Get to BDing :) and celebrating the job offer!
> 
> Over: I love weekends like that! I hope that you get this all situated with the doctor next week.
> 
> Beth: Seriously, it was the worst 6 hours ever. I never noticed issues with hormones and my gallbladder, but I was on BC during my testing and surgery. I was told that since it was at 0% ejection fraction that it probably hadn't been functioning for a long time. I do know that pregnancies can mess up your gallbladder and my surgeon told me that he's glad we got mine out before I had babies or it would have made me miserable during pregnancy.
> 
> AFM: Still bleeding pretty badly. Called the doctor, they want me to get some blood work tomorrow morning and I have an appointment on the 27th. I suppose they'd like to get my in sooner, but with school it's near impossible. We'll see how the blood work turns out when I get the results on Tuesday and they go from there.

Good luck with the blood work, hope everything is okay :hugs:

Just took another OPK and it's about as dark as my last one, so not positive yet, but I'm thinking it might be in the next few days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Deny- no it's good it showed just sad it was only 25 days!!!! lordy. No more babies over here remember? good with one!!! hurray for almost positive opk!!!

Tori- so glad you got yours out before hand. I wonder if thats what did it to me. my god this period is god awful too. not the worst with heavy but the cramps are wicked!!! 

over- so jealous of your disney coming up!!!! how's your cycle going?



got my blood results, everything normal. just the test left.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Brought another OPK to work - I have to pee really bad but I'm trying to hold off lol. Is doing one at 11am ok?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I don't see why not. It should pick it up at any time I would think. 

tori- what are they going to run blood work on? Hope it all turns out well. The 27th is so far away. 

mommy- sorry you are in so much pain but glad blood work turned out well. Hope the test goes well. 

afm- AF almost gone, much more normal cycle this time. Can't be until after hsg but right after that I should o so I guess we are building it up.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Took it but it was negative. The test line was a little lighter than yesterday's - does that mean anything? I'm going to test again when I get home. I know it's still early, based on my ovulation app I'm just entering my fertile period.


----------



## tori0713

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- I don't see why not. It should pick it up at any time I would think.
> 
> tori- what are they going to run blood work on? Hope it all turns out well. The 27th is so far away.
> 
> mommy- sorry you are in so much pain but glad blood work turned out well. Hope the test goes well.
> 
> afm- AF almost gone, much more normal cycle this time. Can't be until after hsg but right after that I should o so I guess we are building it up.

Glad that AF is almost gone! She's here in full force still, Day 3 of pretty heavy cramps and bleeding. I decided to stop TTC and start NTNP. It'll happen when it's meant to happen.

I guess they're interested to see hormone levels, if I had more that >5 HCG because of the bleeding starting how it did and 3 days early, etc. I'm just glad I have a proactive doctor, she said that if everything is normal my visit will just be an official preconception visit.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- it should get darker tomorrow or Sunday. 

tori- after this cycle we will be in NTNP also but more due to we are out of options unless we want to do iui and injectables. Does she think you had an early mc? I hope everything ends up good.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Deny- it should get darker tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> tori- after this cycle we will be in NTNP also but more due to we are out of options unless we want to do iui and injectables. Does she think you had an early mc? I hope everything ends up good.

The one I took when I got home was darker than the one from this morning. OPK's really confuse me. Pretty sure I'm going to ovulate soon though, having some mild cramping, nothing at all like last month which is a good sign.

How are you doing?

Tori - hope you are doing ok hun xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm fine. AF is mostly spotting now. Clomid starts today. Last round- hopefully it works. 

opks confuse me too- that's why I stopped. I would rather just stress for the tww.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Deny- they suggest doing one at the same time every day. between the hours of 10am and 8pm. 11 am is fine. As long as it's not first morning urine. i found for me my darkest was consistently around 8pm. Taking it twice a day confused me more. And it could go from nothing one day to slight line to nothing to BAM darker than control. 

Tori- hoping everything is normal for you hun. 

Rozz- how's baby doing?

over- woo hoo to af almost being gone!!! i'm on day three of a very very painful one. UGH. i hope this round works so you dn't have to do iui and other poking and prodding.


afm- i am feeling MUCH better. Don't get it. Going to cancel the test if i continue to feel so good because there's a good chance it won't show even if it IS the gallbladder. i've read too much about people saying it doesn't show up unless they were in a bad spell. so much crap!!! why can't i be normal again! birth so screwed up my insides. 

In good news doing dd's christmas photos today. excited about that, although i don't expect her to cooperate. she cried through the session last year lol.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Yeah I don't know why I'm torturing myself using OPK's. They're starting to make me think I'm not going to ovulate, when I know that's not true. Probably TMI, but we had one of the best nights last night. My husband was gone most of the night helping his dad unload siding while I stayed home and hung out with Noah then put him to bed. When my husband came home, BAM is all I can say lol. Earlier I told him I was entering my fertile period and to make it good. Boy did he ever hehe ;)


----------



## Rozzer

Baby is doing good so far I think :) 3 weeks to go in Tri 1. This is going to sound bad, but I've kinda been avoiding bnb lately because I'm on a pregnancy thread and they all moan sooooo much! I get pregnancy can be tough but there are so many people who would love to experience it all. It's making me cross!

Denyse - that's awesome news, exactly how you want to make a baby. Good luck!

Mommy - so glad you're feeling better, long may it last!

Over - lucky last clomid cycle - fingers crossed!

Tori - hope things go well at the dr. Hopefully npnt means much less stress


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- so glad you are feeling better...I hope it lasts. I won't be doing iui or anything like that. I cannot explain the toll the drugs I have been taking have on my mind and body; I don't even want to think about what all that would do. If it doesn't work this time it will just be NTNP. 

Deny- I have heard the more pleasurable the greater the chance of conceiving because the uterine contractions draw the sperm up and you are less stressed. 

roz- I know what you are saying. I was with a bunch of friends the other day who all have like 2 plus kids (about half know my problems with infertility) and they were all complaining about being pregnant and how horrible it was. I wanted to scream at them, but I think you don't know unless you have been there. Good to hear that you are almost out of the first tri and everything is going well. So excited for you.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How is everyone doing this evening? I had a lovely lunch with a friend I haven't seen for a while - they have been not trying, not preventing. They would really like to have a baby but she hasn't had a period for 6 months. Makes me feel really blessed that I have regular cycles. Made me really feel blessed for being able to have the opportunity to conceive another child. 

I'm now home cooking a nice dinner for my boys. Going to spend the evening watching hockey with them. My sweet husband picked up some strawberry beer and wine for me. He's such a sweetheart.

Feeling like O is definitely near. My CM is much more noticable and consistent to what it should be like near ovulation, so I'm hoping it happens in the next few days.

I hope all you lovely ladies are having a good day. I love having this group to come to to talk about anything and everything. :hugs: to you all.


----------



## mommyxofxone

denyse i remember when i was ttc dd (the cycle i got pg with dd actually is the only one i used opks) and i was so concerned by the changing lines that i was going to go get help the next cycle because i thought i wasn't going to o. and i got dd! so don't worry too much.

rozz- i know what you mean!!! pregnancy was uncomfy for me in the end of it all but i LOVED it!!! Was so glad for the experience. enjoy it and ignore those who don't. My sil's sil was complaining back from like month 4 she was done and wanted to be induced. how annoying!!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Happy Monday/Veterans Day! Nothing to report, just checking in. Hope everyone has an awesome week.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How's everyone doing today? 

I almost gave up using OPK's but we bought some more and this is mine from this morning. Pretty sure I'm going to O in the next few days. Luckily we've gotten in a lot of bd'ing this cycle, so hopefully we get lucky!

:hugs: and lots of :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131111_114803_360.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Overwhelmed

That looks good but not there yet. Hopefully soon.

I am still spotting from AF, which is very unusual. If I am still spotting on Wednesday, I have to reschedule my hsg for next month. Back to work tomorrow after a 4 day weekend and I feel it is going to be stressful. 

hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I only have 2 left. At this point I'm not worried if I catch my surge or not. Just wait it out until AF is due.

I'm back at work tomorrow after 3 days off, and it will be stressful for me too. I still have to decide whether I'm going to take the job offer or not. Either way I have to make up my mind this week.


----------



## Overwhelmed

How is everyone? 

I'm good. Still spotting so don't know if I can do the hsg tomorrow. We will see. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I'm good. Still spotting so don't know if I can do the hsg tomorrow. We will see. Hope everyone is doing good.

Good luck tomorrow! Let us know how you make out.

Me, nothing new. Still don't know if I've ovulated or not. Slowly getting some increased cm, so maybe it hasn't happened yet. Either way not testing anymore until AF is due (around the 25th)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hows everyone doing today? 

had my hsg done today- very interesting and uncomfortable experience, but not painful. They said it looked like I had a suture mark on my right tube- odd because I have never had surgery on my tubes- just my c section. I think my right tube is blocked (based in my not so expert eye at reading x-rays), but will know the results in Monday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope you get good results over!!!

i just had my hidascan yesterday, came back normal. so.... they want more tests. my dr. is being pushy about a medication too that i don't want to take as it's got some really bad side affects, and it's for ulcers, and i don't know if i have them or not. Just wants me to take meds for it. when i asked for something milder, she had the nurse tell me to take it anyway.


----------



## Rozzer

I'm all for medication if it will help, but do you have an ulcer?? Can you get a second opinion??

I'm glad scan came back ok, although it's stink they don't know what's wrong!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- I'm glad the scan came back okay, buy why medicine if they don't know what's wrong? I would wait til more tests come in. What do they want to do?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'd even try a med if it were easier on the system but something with so many horrible side affects is really not for me. AND exactly- if you're not sure i'ts an ulcer ummmmm why am i taking it?

they now want to do an endoscopy. but it's very expensive and i don't even know what they're going to charge us for the hidascan we just had done. so i've asked for an H. Pylori test which apparently is extremely common and causes ulcers. (watch it won't be that either) but it's less invasive, a blood test, breath test or stool sample culture, and costs a ton less. So if that comes back positive we can treat for an ulcer and i don't have to have an endoscopy done. I hate how drs always go to the most expensive and invasive first.


how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## MelloYello

Hi Ladies!!! It's been a long time. Well....I had been on the Mirena for 6 moths and had it removed wednesday. After removal....my fiance and I were intimate twice and then Friday....I started the removal bleeding. Does that mean I'm out for getting pregnant this month? He and i are both VERY fertile!!! Always have been. I read a woman could get pregnant immediately after removal...some even one month after removal. One woman had removal bleeding and still ended up with a :bfp:. So what do you ladies think?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- that sounds like a good plan. Less evasive is always better to start with. What are the side effects of the pill they want you to take? 

mello- I don't know much about mirena. What is removal bleeding? I would say any bleeding that is as heavy as a period would mean to try again next month. Remember even when you are very fertile, it can still take 3 months to conceive. Do you have any kids already? How do you know you are very fertile? Good luck- I hope you get your bfp this time. 

afm- feeling super tired but good. Cm is building, but I can't feel the follicles yet. Picking up my hcg today and will get the injection monday.


----------



## MelloYello

Overwhelmed -Removal bleeding or spotting happens a day or two after the IUD is removed. Every woman doesn't experience it....but it is a common effect of removal. It only lasts a day or 2. Quite a few women have gotten it.....experienced removal bleeding for those few days and still end up with a :bfp: 4 weeks after removal. Removal bleeding is not considered AF....it usually means your body is withdrawing from your birthcontrol.....AF usually follows a few weeks to a month later. And what I mean by fertile....it seemed like everytime he and I discussed a baby and didn't use protection....BOOM....pregnant everytime....even if it did end in m/c because of a clotting condition I had for a few years.


----------



## MelloYello

I had also had a 8-9 day period while it was still in that started Nov 1......I remember the exact date because my sister and I started on the same day......and usually I oV 2 weeks after period....that's why I'm curious about being PG after the removal.


----------



## Overwhelmed

It doesn't sound like your out if the bleeding is just a response to the BC being removed. Does mirena release progesterone? I thought it would just was supposed to block implantation- again I know nothing about it. It does sound though like if you have bleeding now, and your not pg, you would o in about 2 weeks. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## MelloYello

Well I had AF on Nov 1st prior to removal......and I read it's typical to have spotting/bleeding after removal but now the cramping and spotting has stopped and it started late yesterday morning. Idk what to think or how to feel at this point. Completely confused. Bc I should've been ovulating when we had sex. My ewcm was what it has been when we have conceived. Mirena has progesterone and does prevent implantation but it doesn't stop ovulation. But I only had it in for less than 6 months and still had spotting and bleeding during those months.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi all, 

Sorry I haven't checked in for a few days. Work has been crazy busy (had a job offer from a bigger firm, but they withdrew it as the work load isn't enough yet for them to bring in another person. I was quite disappointed, but now I think it's a blessing). 

Had our family christmas photos done today, here are a few :)

Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well. I'm currently 2dpo, and hoping to start testing on the 23rd, AF due around the 27th.

:hugs: and lots of :dust:
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 2









noah5.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Overwhelmed

It sounds like just the regular bleed then from the mirena pill. You may want to use a progesterone cream if you are sure you oed. It is the drop in prob that causes AF to come so you don't want the drop because of the mirena to affect a possible pregnancy implantation.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- lovely photos. Stinks about the job but hopefully it was for the best. Fxed.


----------



## Rozzer

Denyse - the photos are lovely :) 

Mommy - how are you feeling/doing?

Over - ditto you?

AFm - I have serious baby brain, totally forgot a committee meeting last night and watched crazy stupid love instead. Whoops!


----------



## Overwhelmed

so, only one follicle this time and it is on the right. I got my HCG (trigger) today and should ovulate on Wednesday morning. That means we have tonight and tomorrow night. HSG results came back with clear tubes, but a small amount of scar tissue on the right tube (probably from the c-section). Doc said it was fine though because both tubes were deemed as being open.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> so, only one follicle this time and it is on the right. I got my HCG (trigger) today and should ovulate on Wednesday morning. That means we have tonight and tomorrow night. HSG results came back with clear tubes, but a small amount of scar tissue on the right tube (probably from the c-section). Doc said it was fine though because both tubes were deemed as being open.

Good luck!!


----------



## Rozzer

So glad both tubes are open Over. Fingers crossed, I really hope this is your month xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

5dpo and having a bit of cramping since last night. Not painful, just noticable. Still hoping this is our month.

Have a wonderful day ladies!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I hope so too deny. 

thank you roz, but I think we may be out before we even begin. I will o tomorrow morning and the plan was to be last night and tonight, but both dh and I got the stomach bug. So not much bding here. Hopefully we will feel better tonight.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I hope so too deny.
> 
> thank you roz, but I think we may be out before we even begin. I will o tomorrow morning and the plan was to be last night and tonight, but both dh and I got the stomach bug. So not much bding here. Hopefully we will feel better tonight.

Hope you and your DH feel better soon hun :hugs: if you are able to get some bd'ing in, good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thank you. I am starting to feel better, dh is still feeling yucky. Mostly just dehydration for me now. Trying to drink lots of water.


----------



## MelloYello

So ladies.....here's an update!! So I am 7-8DPO and my boobs are still SO freakin tender!!! had that metallic taste at least a few times a day. Crampin is light but has not stopped since Sunday!!! Now.....lower backaches, light headaches....and slight discharges here and there. SO tired....went to bed at 8:30 last night but other nights it's almost 2-3am before i can go to sleep. one minute I'm freezing...the next....I'm burning up and opening windows in late November!!! Went to the dr yesterday for the discharge and she said it was a YI....which she treated me for. What do you ladies think? And if you think I should test what would be the best test to use and when do you suggest I test? I'm literally goin nuts!! CRAZY LADY OVER HERE!!! My friends keep pressuring me to test but I know it's too early but they just don't get it!!! They're more frustrating then waiting to test!!! LOL. Help!!! :wacko:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mello- 8 dpo is way too early to test. Implantation doesn't even occur until 6-7 dpo and then it takes 3-4 days for hcg to be recognized on the earliest tests. Try to wait as long as possible. Gl and fxed. 

afm- feeling better. We did manage to bd last night but it was a little half hearted as we were both still recovering. We will try again tonight. Had a ton of o pains most of the day- so hopefully something has caught. 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## MelloYello

Yeah.....and I'm not ready to test yet.....do i have tests? YES!! Am i prepared for when i decide to test? YES!!! LOL. But I have no intention on testing for a while. The wait isn't bothering me as much as my friends and fiancee are. LOL. And it seems like the cramping has lightened up a lot!!! It's not as hard to get comfortable anymore. Yay!! So when the cramping completely stops....how long should i wait to test?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm doing well - 6 or 7dpo today. Don't have any symptoms. Very thankful I'm not having bad cramps as I did last month. Not as anxious to test. I feel a lot more calm this cycle. 

Good news is I started shakeology about a week and a half ago and I'm already down 6 pounds!


----------



## MelloYello

My cramping is now very faint and I'm actually more comfortable than I have been for the past 4-5 days. Breasts are still a lil tender but not as bad as they were!! YIKES!! My question is.....how long after the "possible" implantation cramping (if thats what it was) stops....should i test?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I'm glad you're doing better this cycle. I have a friend who swears by shakeology. Gl

mello- I would wait 4 days to be safe.


----------



## MelloYello

Awesome.....thanks doll!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Np. I know it can be hard to wait, but it really takes 3-4 days to for hcg to show up on a test. GL


----------



## MelloYello

I'll take the first test on Sunday with my sister before we have "Couples Movie Night." Before everybody shows up. LOL. My fiance won't be back until then because he's away for his sister's graduation from Cosmetology school.


----------



## Rozzer

Over - good luck! I hope you caught something too!

Denyse - well done, 6 pounds is an awesome weight loss! Calm is good too, fingers crossed.

Mello - I tested at 9dpo, but only because it was my birthday and I had an implantation dip in my Bbt 3 days before. I'm sure it was the earliest anything could possibly show up. My advice is to wait as long as you can! Good luck.

AFm - husband and son are driving each other crazy. But the sun is shining and I've now separated them, lol! Hanging out for 12 weeks, not long to go!


----------



## Overwhelmed

That's probably good. That will make you what 11/12 dpo? Don't get discouraged though if it is neg cause sometimes it really doesn't show up until after a missed AF. How are you feeling today?

afm- 1dpo. Feeling much better- I think. We bded last night just to be safe. Tonight I have to make cupcakes for P's feast tomorrow at school but then I have a week off.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- glad to hear things are going well. Will you find out the sex?


----------



## MelloYello

Thanks Rozzer.


----------



## Rozzer

I'm still undecided about finding out the sex. Husby really wants to and we did for ds. I didn't want to for ds but lost the battle.
Mil has 7 grandsons though, so you can imagine how much she is hoping for a little girl! 
I am too, because the clothes are so much better but I do love my wee man and apparently boys are a lot easier than girls ;)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Started having some mild cramping today with a bit of back pain - will be 8dpo tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is having a great evening!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I don't know if I would be able to wait. My brother and sil did. 

deny- that's sounds like a good sign. 

nothing here. 2dpo but feeling a lot better.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still having cramping. Gave in and tested, of course it was BFN because it's still too early. Not feeling discouraged at all.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Good Morning lovely ladies!!

After 2 very faint positives on cheapies yesterday, I am thrilled to report that I got a very clear BFP on a FRER this morning!!! We are so excited. After being diagnosed with PCOS in September, I didn't think this would happen so soon (this is our 3rd cycle).

Thank you ladies for all of your wonderful support :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131125_051959_283.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hooray Denny- so excited for you. Congrats!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Hooray Denny- so excited for you. Congrats!

Thank you! :) How are you doing? Hope you had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I am fine. At Disney this weekend but back home today. Lots of baking this week to get ready for Thanksgiving on Thursday. I have the whole week off, which is nice.


----------



## MelloYello

Hey Ladies!! It's midnight here and I am officially 12 DPO!!! I did get a BFN yesterday.....so I'm not gonna get my hopes up.....but.....you never know. Fx!!


----------



## Rozzer

Congratulations Denyse, that's awesome news! 
Cycle 3 was our charm too.

Over - I hope you also have some wonderful news song xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Look at that progression in 24 hours!! So excited. Going to the doctors later this morning for him to confirm but I know after these 2 FRER's there is no denying it now. Think I may cry a little when I get the confirmation from the doctor.

Hope everyone has a great day!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131126_052948_343.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- that looks really good. Fxed for a healthy 9 months.

roz- thanks. We are really laid back this cycle. We are actually good with only one at this point. More would be awesome but one is good too. 

mello- 12dpo is still early. Remain hopeful.


----------



## Rozzer

Awesome attitude Over. I hope you are blessed with another :)

Eep, 12 week scan on Monday and midwife appointment Friday...midwife thinks we'll be able to hear heartbeat but I'm so nervous about both appointments!
Also been referred to the High Risk clinic and waiting for an appointment with them.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Doctor confirmed my pregnancy :) EDD is August 7, 2014 :happydance:

Don't go back to see him until I'm 12 or 13 weeks and I'll get my first scan! So excited.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Yeah. So excited for you both. Roz- can't believe it is 12 weeks already. 

Thanksgiving here today, so busy busy. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Rozzer

I know!! It's gone so fast, although slow too.

We heard baby's heartbeat yesterday with midwife, and have our NT scan on Monday. Fingers crossed it goes well!! 

Hope you have a wonderful thanksgiving all xx


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA! I had to take a break from the boards, because I was just so busy with school and didn't want to get overly stressed also thinking about TTC. 

We decided to NTNP this past month and it seems to have worked in our favor. This is from yesterday at what I presume to be 8 or 9 dpo. I'm going to take another two tomorrow when I hope my numbers have doubled enough.

I know it's still very early, so I'm cautiously optimistic.
 



Attached Files:







a24ff381-3206-4bf2-927a-e093991594cf_zps7b6b8dd2.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4









69D23471-B9E5-40A1-85E2-B955C8E96446_zpssz1iunft.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- that's an awesome feeling to hear the heartbeat. So exciting. 

tori- that looks really good. Hope it all runs out good. 

afm- 9/10 dpo. Intense low back pain for about an hour yesterday and then a dull ache all night and today. Dh said its because I'm getting old. The weird thing is I wasn't twisting or lifting or anything. I was taking crackers out of the cabinet when it hit.


----------



## Rozzer

Tori - whoop have my fingers crossed the tests get darker and darker. Yay!

Over - ooo I so hope that's a good sign. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Rozzer

Oh and AFm - very annoyed about the fact that my ticker is not on my time. I want to know what fruit this week is, I'm 12 weeks and it's 6:30pm here and the ticker hasn't changed. Grr!

(Ha ah, wanna hear me whinge? I know it's silly but it bugs me every single day and every Saturday more than normal. Guess that's what you get for living in a GMT+12 time zone!)


----------



## Rozzer

Plum! Whoop :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- lol


----------



## tori0713

Rozz: LOL! I think I'm at a poppyseed. I like your ticker better, though, so I might change mine.

Over: You should test, we'll be due date buddies!!!

AFM: Nausea, headache and sore boobs are the lovely symptoms here now. I also have slight cramps.

When does the urge to stop testing go away? This was this morning.

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/D796C740-ED87-4B4F-8C07-67D0E6834781_zps5al7xurm.jpg


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tori- wow. That is def clear now. Hooray! So glad you stuck with it. Congrats.

I won't test til Friday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## tori0713

Over: Thank you!!!

AF is due on Tuesday for me, and while I'm hoping she doesn't show, I'm nervous she will. After what the doctor's presumed a chemical last month AND just having been on Wednesday (the day before the faint positive) she told us to wait 2 months, then we get this. Like you had told me before, it'll happen when it's meant to be, and it certainly did!

Would your EDD also be the 12th of August? I thought we were close to cycle buddies last month. I'm really KMFX for you!!!


----------



## Rozzer

That's a really clear positive Tori, yay that's awesome.

I really like the fruit, although it's a bit silly really. It was lime last week and I'm not sure plums are any bigger than limes...how can you compare??


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Tori!! :happydance:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Yuck. I feel like AF is just days away. Lots of cm and just feeling blah. I guess we will see.


----------



## tori0713

Over: that's how I was feeling, which lead me to test. I really hope she doesn't show!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Yuck. I feel like AF is just days away. Lots of cm and just feeling blah. I guess we will see.

I hope she doesn't show hun :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day. My nausea is kicking into high gear. But I'm glad for it because otherwise I'd probably be worrying something is wrong. I'm such a worry-wart lol.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thanks girls. Feeling a little better. The only thing that is throwing me is I still have some back pain and my nose is super stuffy


----------



## tori0713

Over that sounds so promising! I really hope this is it for you! Hurry up Friday!


----------



## Overwhelmed

So broke down and tested this morning- bfn. I'm not surprised. 12dpo for a fact so I am expecting AF this week. Its okay though. We will be happy with one and then ntnp- maybe it will happen and maybe it wont. I still consider myself lucky to have one very happy and healthy son. There are a lot of people out there who don't even have that.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I don't know if any of you are still tracking this, but if you are. Still no AF so I tested when I got home from work ( I know bad) and got a very faint bfp. I used a pink dye test this time. I am 16 dpo and don't know what to think. I guess I should test again tomorrow with fmu or should I wait til Sunday?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I don't know if any of you are still tracking this, but if you are. Still no AF so I tested when I got home from work ( I know bad) and got a very faint bfp. I used a pink dye test this time. I am 16 dpo and don't know what to think. I guess I should test again tomorrow with fmu or should I wait til Sunday?

Can you post a pic? I really hope this is your turn hun :happydance:

Test again in the morning?


----------



## Overwhelmed

OKay, so here is a picture. Unfortunately it was taken after the 10 minute time frame, but it only got slightly darker than it was in the 10 minute time frame. I have also taken at least 50 of this brand test and have never gotten- not even an evap hours later.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20131206_003.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tori0713

I hope this is it too! I see it! My 8dpo test was so faint, but maybe you implanted late?!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> OKay, so here is a picture. Unfortunately it was taken after the 10 minute time frame, but it only got slightly darker than it was in the 10 minute time frame. I have also taken at least 50 of this brand test and have never gotten- not even an evap hours later.

I see it! Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thank you! The only thing that makes me nervous is that pic was taken after the 10 min window and its so light. I hope ita not an evap, but I see pink and an evap wouldn't have pink right?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Thank you! The only thing that makes me nervous is that pic was taken after the 10 min window and its so light. I hope ita not an evap, but I see pink and an evap wouldn't have pink right?

Your test looks almost exactly like mine the night before I got my BFP on a FRER. I never had an evap on those tests.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I've never had an evap on one either. I'm just so nervous. Dh told me I wasn't allowed to work out tonight.


----------



## Rozzer

That definitely looks like a bfp to me. Oh wow, congrats over!! 

I am definitely awaiting the next test xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

Fmu shows the same. I have read that an evap on a pink dye test wont show color....is that right?


----------



## mommyxofxone

over!!!!! i really hope this is it for you hun!!!!

omg!!! and i don't know, i had read that it wouldn't have color it would be more grayish right? 

hope all you ladies are alright! how did it become december already? i'm losing time over here.


----------



## tori0713

Post a pic, over!!!

Beth how have you been?!

Got my hcg levels yesterday and they're rising perfectly, but they seem a little high to me. For what I presume 14dpo it was 586 and 1700something at 16dpo. I did get my first faint positive at 8dpo so I guess that could make sense I either implanted early or o'd earlier than I assumed.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thanks guys. I don't have a pic from today because I got the two tests confused and didn't know which was which. 

tori- could be twins? What did the doc say?


----------



## tori0713

Doc said it's within a normal range and won't see me till January 2nd after 8 weeks. I will get an u/s then, but I wish I could get seen sooner to get some answers. I just feel like those numbers are high for when I think I ovulated.


----------



## Overwhelmed

No, you don't want an us before that because you wont be able to see anything. With my first mc they did the us at like 6 weeks and because there was no heartbeat they didn't know if it was going to be a mc or still too early. Just created confusion. As long as your numbers at least doubled, your good.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Over - I had 2 faint BFP's a few days before my very clear BFP with FRER. I was convinced they were evap's, but like you I never had an evap on these tests. I think this is it for you! :happydance:

Tori - those are great numbers :)

I'm almost 6 weeks, so hard to believe. Feeling very bloated and sore all over, but I know that means that things are going well :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thank you deny. The only thing concerning me is that I am 17 dpo. I know I didn't o late because I had the hcg shot. So did I just implant really late? I think I am going to try to convince dh to buy FRER today at the grocery store. I really am fine either way at this point but I want to know something.


----------



## tori0713

I hope that FRER shows a BFP, over! 

The only thing I'm worried about is a molar pregnancy? I just feel like that number is high for 4 weeks then 4+2. Maybe I'm overthinking it and should stay off google! lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tori0713 said:


> I hope that FRER shows a BFP, over!
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is a molar pregnancy? I just feel like that number is high for 4 weeks then 4+2. Maybe I'm overthinking it and should stay off google! lol

Yes, stay off google! I googled way too much during my last pregnancy, and I had a perfectly normal pregnancy, but everything I read on the internet freaked me out.

Over - let us know how it goes with the FRER. They are worth buying especially if you've had the two faint tests. That's exactly what I did. I am hoping & praying you get the answer you want :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh man i can't wait for you to take the frer!!! fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I don't know ladies. I bought the FRER, but then started spotting at church tonight- brown but still not a good sign. Don't know if this is AF and just starting slow or what.


----------



## TTCinTN

Hi, I am not sure if I am in the correct forum, but I am starting a cycle today and hoping for a BFP this month! 

I have tried several cycles with no medication because our first child was conceived without help although I knew I had PCOS. This time around we have used Clomid 6 times and only ovulated once and used Femara once with no ovulation. My RE is wanting me to go on injectables with IVF, but it's not in our budget right now and I am fearful of multiples. I have started a cycle today Clomid 50mg (days 3-13) and Femara 5mg (days 3-13). Has anyone tried a combination regimen that can share some advice?


TTC#2 ~ 2 Years
Healthy :blue: on 6/16/10


----------



## Rozzer

Good luck over, I really hope the spotting is just implantation. Can't wait to hear the frer update xx

AFm - wow, 13 weeks! Does this mean second trimester? It seems to say different things everywhere I look!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I think 14 is 2nd? 

Tt- welcome! I did 6 rounds of clomid and did o each time and did two with hcg but have gotten no where. I am not going forward with the assisted conception because I just don't think it will help; dh is fine and I am fine. 

afm- AF is in full force. Lots of clotting too. I took the FRER this morning just to see if I was going nuts with the other two- there was a very slight line- fainter than the last two days. Guess it was chemical. A friend of mine put it best- something is trying so hard, but for some reason its not sticking. I know God is looking out for me and it will happen when the time is right. We are now NTNP- I think I may go insane otherwise.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Over - I am so sorry :( Big :hugs: your way. 

Roz - hard to believe you're almost in the 2nd trimester! How exciting! I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow

Tt - welcome! :wave: Good luck TTC


----------



## TTCinTN

Thanks Over and Deny for welcoming me!

Over - I am sorry this cycle didn't work for you as well. Baby dust to you for the next time. AF began for me on Thursday (12/5) so you will be right behind me on this cycle. Maybe we can both get our BFP the same week :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi ttc!

Over, i'm so sorry, that's terrible :( i think your ntnp method is good though because you know how it can control you so much. i hated that. :hugs:


Rozz, 13 weeks is where second tri starts yes. Some count 12 weeks, but i think across the boards its usually 13 weeks. congrats on being in second tri! how are you feeling?

how is everyone?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow - kind of exciting! I can't wait for January.

I hope everyone is having a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## tori0713

Welcome, TT! I really hope that you get your BFP!

Over, I am so sorry :( I had a chemical the month before I got my BFP. We also were NTNP when baby was conceived.

Beth, how is December treating you?

Deny, I'm only 1 week 1 day behind you :)

AFM: Other than being exhausted and sore bbs, I'm doing well! I'm constipated to the point where I had to take medication. It's been a week and nothing I've tried has helped. DH did bring me the McD's cheeseburger I was craving. Now, I don't have to have one for the rest of this pregnancy. Trying to stay healthy!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Tori - sounds like we are experiencing a lot of the same symptoms. Sorry for the TMI, but I've been constipated a lot too. Have you had any nausea yet? I've had it since the day before my BFP. I've had to buy a lot of hard candies to keep around. Seems if I don't eat for an hour the nausea picks up and I get a really awful metallic taste in my mouth. Yuck!


----------



## tori0713

Deny, not terrible nausea, but it's occasional. I have zofran to take if it happens, because of a stomach surgery I had last year, I can't throw up, so I have to prevent it before it gets to that point. I am thirsty all the time, and that taste happens if I don't constantly sip on water.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thank you all. I am okay; really glad I know what is going on. 

Tori and deny- I was so sick with P from week 10 until the end that they put me on chemo drugs. It was the only thing that worked to get me out of bed. I have heard if you are have a lot of nausea it is a boy.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Thank you all. I am okay; really glad I know what is going on.
> 
> Tori and deny- I was so sick with P from week 10 until the end that they put me on chemo drugs. It was the only thing that worked to get me out of bed. I have heard if you are have a lot of nausea it is a boy.

I had morning sickness when I was pregnant with my son from about week 7 to the beginning of my third trimester. I'm pretty sure we're having a girl - both Cheri22 predicted it and I have just a "feeling". We'll find out next year! :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Who is cheri22?


----------



## tori0713

Over, I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

She's a fertility psychic. I paid for a reading before I got my BFP. I got my reading on Friday - she said a little girl is on it's way :)


----------



## Rozzer

Oh over, I'm sorry to hear that. Hoping yours is one of the npnt success stories I seem to see a lot!

AFm - I'm hoping my evening sickness is tapering off. So far I haven't spewed since last Thursday. Fingers crossed trimester two is smoother!
I'm being very naughty though. I'm on all these pills for bub and I just don't want to take them anymore and am forcing myself. I know in my heart it's worth it for a healthy termie but my head is being a stroppy two year old!
I am both looking and not looking forward to anatomy scan. I feel like we might have a girl but boys run so strong in hubby's family. I'm actually not fussed either way I don't think.

Hope you're all happy and well xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

exactly 6 weeks and had my first throwing up episode today lol. Otherwise feeling fine other than tired and nauseous.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i had cheri and gail predict boys for me, way off in months, and gail predicted THREE boys, and apparently i'd have two by now. crazy. i thought it was fun to try lol but waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off. 

i didn't have any nausea with my dd, and my boss' wife had nausea real bad with both babies. boy first then girl. however, they put her on zofran and it caused heart palpitations and she almost had to be hospitalized. that stuff is scary. they put me on it for nausea back in feb and i couldn't stay awake and gave me SERIOUS constipation. just be careful on it. 

Dec. has been treating me ok. better than the last two months really. the ibs is hard, but i'm trying to learn to manage it. And i just started probiotics today. Just hoping i can recognize signs and symptoms before it hits me, so i can try to be proactive and stop it before it gets really bad. It's an adjustment for sure.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Glad to hear things are going better. I had really bad IBS from like 16 to after P was born. Oddly enough, it went away after P was born( that or I started eating healthier). I was in some medicine, but didn't like it so I hardly took it. Just watched what I ate and where I ate- a lot of restaurants were not good for me- like 95%.


----------



## TTCinTN

I had started having some major cramping and nausea at night so have discussed it with my RE and he says we should just go with 5 days worth of Clomid & Femara versus the 10 he had prescribed. I go in for an u/s on Monday and am hoping for a mature enough follicle to trigger on Tues and do IUI on Wed!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hope all you ladies are doing well! Just wanted you to know I haven't forgotten about you all :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Tt- I had major cramping and nausea with clomid all 6 rounds. I also hot horrible hot flashes. But, I always knew when I was ovulating. Good luck at the doc- I hope you have some good follicles. Have you done the hcg before? If you haven't, it hurts. Sort of like the rogam ( the shot your get when you are rh- and preg). 

deny- hello! Hope everything is going well. 

afm- AF is still hanging on- long cycle for me. Its been really light though. Heading to see the mouse again this weekend and buy some last min Christmas presents. Next week is a crazy week at work and then 2 weeks off! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## tori0713

Yay, TT, next week should be awesome for you :)

Over, that sounds like such a fun weekend! 

Beth, IBS is the worst. Mine actually got a lot better when I had my gallbladder removed. Now it's acting up again, I'll blame the extra hormones. 

AFM, it's Friday! The nausea has really kicked in so I'm hoping my class behaves today. I just want to get through this week and next week to make it to Christmas break. I work way too much before and after school hours, so I need that break. I'm also counting down, today marks 20 days to our first u/s! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had my first bout of throwing up today :( Was not fun. I feel like crap. Still very nauseous but I'm still trying to be thankful for it and not complain, but it's hard. It sucks, especially when I have to get up and go to work. Good thing it's Friday.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Sorry you all are feeling nauseas. That is the worst part. Try to think of it as a good sign that things are going well. 

I saw an awesome blue meteor tonight. Never seen anything like it. Hopefully it means good luck.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Yes, I definitely know it's a good sign, so I'm trying to remember that as much as I can :)

We finally announced our pregnancy on Facebook last night...this is the picture we posted. We thought it was pretty cute!

Hope everyone is doing well and is having a lovely weekend!
 



Attached Files:







noahannouncement.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tori0713

Love the picture!

Over, I really hope it's a great sign!


----------



## Rozzer

Ooo we did ours on fb too, a week or so ago. This was our picture...

I will need to explain it though, our surname is Bull so that's a calf in the oven ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Overwhelmed

Love the pictures ladies!


----------



## tori0713

Love it, Roz!

I keep trying to decide when I want to announce on Facebook. I'm thinking after my first u/s. I'm just worried between now and then, but I'm terrible at keeping secrets. 

I also figure if something happens then I'd have support from people who I would have never known they went through the same thing.


----------



## Rozzer

Tori, I thought the same. I only announced on fb after 12 weeks but everyone at work knew well before that. Means they understand when you're acting like a lunatic :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

I always thought the same thing. With P I waited til we knew the sex. When we got preg with the 1st miscarriage we decided not to tell anyone but then ended up having to tell almost everyone anyway because of the m/c. My opinion now is to just tell...those who are close to you will find out even if something happens. If anything it is harder to have to say something after the fact.


----------



## TTCinTN

My ultrasound on Monday showed no mature follicles so my RE is having me resume Clomid + Femara for 10 more days. I am now onto testing Jan 8th if my Dec 30th u/s shows some good follicles. I wish all of you good luck if you are still waiting for your Dec test date. Otherwise, I will see you in January.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sorry I haven't checked in much - this morning sickness is just killing me. It lasts all day and I'm throwing up at least once a day. Trying to remain grateful as I know it means baby is doing well. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- hopefully the sickness will pass soon. It was so bad with P. 

tt- so sorry to hear of no follicles- I know how frustrating that can be. Hopefully with them increasing your meds it will work. 

afm- I feel awesome. Finally able to really work out again and just hanging out. No idea what cd Im on and much less stress.


----------



## Rozzer

I've been pretty quiet too, this is the only thread I even check into. 
Trucking along here, still feeling nauseous but the actual sickness seems to have passed, touch wood. Off to the in laws for Christmas with a massive drive across the country. Well will take about 8 or so hours all up.,ugh.

Denyse - have you been eating ginger? It helps!

Over - yay for feeling way more relaxed, that's fantastic


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer - tried ginger ale, ginger tea, etc. etc. nothing works lol. Bought some mints, hoping that'll help some.

A little freaked out now though - having some brown spotting :( I'm not in any pain so I'm hoping it's nothing. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Rozzer

I hope it's nothing too!! Have you called your midwife?
If it helps at all, I've had about 5 lots of bleeding with this pregnancy. I've never felt like any things wrong with bub though, and so far so good. Hope it's the same for you xx

Booked my anatomy scan for 17 Jan. eep!


----------



## tori0713

Over: so glad to hear you're doing great! I have a feeling your BFP will come soon!

Deny: I hope it's nothing, sending hugs your way!

Rozz: I am feeling so terribly nauseous. I wish I could throw up (I don't have the ability thanks to stomach surgery I had) because I feel like it would bring relief. Can't wait to hear what your bean is! Are you thinking boy or girl?!

AFM: I ate cold lunch meat today, blasphemy, lol! I was craving an American hoagie and ate one. I feel so much better now that I did, but I'm feeling a tiny bit guilty for it.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- I hope it is nothing. It probably is nothing. I have heard brown spotting is very common, but if your worries then call- that's what your paying them for. 

roz- that's so exciting. Can't wait to hear the news!

tori- how could you? (said with complete sarcasm). Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Too many rules to obey them all all the time. 

afm- I think I am.ovulating. I have a lot of cm. I'm about to start winter break- 2 weeks off and only "work" til noon today- basically one big party for the kids today. It is craziness.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Morning ladies,

Thank you for all your kind words and support :) No more spotting, it was mostly just a bit of brown discharge off and on. Nothing now. I think having the nausea kept me sane yesterday lol. My morning sickness is really bad today - already been sick 4 times. Trying to remain grateful, but man it's getting hard. The nausea is really kicking my butt.

Last day at the office for me. Working a half a day Monday, but otherwise I'm off until the 30th. Really looking forward to time with my family, especially my husband and little boy <3.

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday. Hope everyone is doing well and those waiting for their BFP get one really soon. Sending lots of :dust: everyone's way


----------



## Rozzer

I have a good feeling over!

Ooo new fruit day, how excitement! I wonder what it will be today!?!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- so glad you are feeling better.

roz- an orange! 

afm- pretty sure I oed yesterday- a ton of pain. What's weird is it was on the same side as last month. Plus my temp dropped yesterday and now is back up. I'm not temping but I am sick and was feeling so awful I wanted to check for fever.


----------



## Rozzer

Ooo, bubba is growing!

Sorry to hear you're unwell over, hope you're better before Christmas! And fingers crossed you caught the egg for an extra special Christmas present xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

over i hope you feel better for christmas!!!!

Tori- yeah my gallbladder is working at 60% which is too good for them to remove or anything. plus i actually think my ibs is hormone related. everytime i get my period or Ovulate, i have an issue.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- that sounds reasonable. But not much fun. Are you in birth control? Do you think that would help?

Merry Christmas guys! Roz, I just tracked Santa and he has been to New Zealand.


----------



## Rozzer

Merry Christmas everyone!

Santa has definitely been here, a little overwhelming for my wee man who is quite tired and whingy today with periods of happiness. Hope you all have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. We had a wonderful Christmas. 

roz- it is summer there right? Does Santa still wear all his winter clothes or is he like the Florida Santa in a bathing suite?


----------



## Rozzer

It is summer here, but no one told the weather. It's miserable, wet, raining and brr!

Santa wears traditional gear here, and sweats it out :) I'll try to attach a photo of my darling boy with Santa this year.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Overwhelmed

Haha- I love it. Thank you. Dh and I have the oddest convos


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> Mommy- that sounds reasonable. But not much fun. Are you in birth control? Do you think that would help?
> 
> Merry Christmas guys! Roz, I just tracked Santa and he has been to New Zealand.

Nope i'm not on birth control. it made me gain loads of weight last time i was on it, and all the health risks are pretty scary with them. Not to mention how many people i knew who were on it when they conceived their children anyway lol. 

I also have read the birth control and the hormone stuff can make your ibs worse- which is another reason i haven't gone on it. HOWEVER i'm on probiotics now and doing so much better!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! Sorry I haven't posted much - morning sickness has really taken a toll on me. It just keeps getting worse. Now I can barely keep food down :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

Mommy- glad to hear you are doing better. There is a vitamin you can take too, but I forget the name. Its the same one you can take to prevent yeast infections when on antibiotics. 

deny- sorry to hear you are so sick. I could barely get out of bed with P. Have you talked to your doc? Mine gave me a wonderful little pill that was magic. There is also this babybliss nausea tea and vitamine- but they are herbal so you have to watch how much you use. The tea is yummy.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hi mommy you can remove me from the september bfp...I ended up having a MC....BUT today im 9dpo and seems like a faint positive


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hope everyone is doing well. Happy new year


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy New Years ladies! Here's to a great 2014 for all of us!

I had to go back to my doctor due to my really bad morning sickness. He prescribed Zofran for me. It's the only thing that allows me to eat and keep food down. The nausea is still bad, but at least it's manageable. But my doctor says this is all good signs that everything is going well with baby. So I'm trying to remain positive. We go back on January 13 for our first pre-natal appointment. After that hopefully booking our first ultrasound! With all this sickness, my hubby is convinced there is more than one in there lol. Guess we will find out soon!


----------



## Overwhelmed

There may be, but I had to be on the same meds they give patients who are on chemo with P. It was bad. I'm glad you have something now that is making you feel better.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> There may be, but I had to be on the same meds they give patients who are on chemo with P. It was bad. I'm glad you have something now that is making you feel better.

Thank you :) I'm not convinced there is more than one baby in there. Though the doctor said it's a possibility. But we won't know for a few more weeks at least. 

How are you doing? And how is everyone else?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Weren't your beta quanta high too? Could be. 

I'm fine, nothing to report.


----------



## Rozzer

All good here, ds is very unwell and I am looking forward to getting home after 2 weeks at the in-laws.
We spent 7 hours in Ed for ds yesterday - one of the joys of having a premmie. I so so hope the current bun cooks for at least 34 weeks!! 

On the plus side, new fruit day! :)


----------



## Rozzer

He he, just realised the pun there...current bun to currant bun, lol!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh no roz- I'm so sorry. Hopefully nothing serious. I hope he gets better soon- being home should help.


----------



## Overwhelmed

How is everyone?

AF came sat night. Fine with me but dh still seems so upset when it happens. We will see about this next time.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Over - sorry to hear about AF. Sending lots of good vibes for your way for next month :hugs:

I'm back at work after having to take last week off due to bad morning sickness. Luckily the Zofran seems to be working and I've been able to start eating food again and keeping it all down. I still have bad morning sickness, but it's better than it was so I'm hoping the worst is over and soon the nausea will be gone completely. I have my first doctor's appointment next Monday. Hopefully after that we will be able to book our 12 week ultrasound :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hello! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Rozzer

Hi!

All good here. Isaac was very sick after Christmas but has finally come right, thank goodness.

We have our anatomy scan this Friday. Very excited to find out if we're having a boy or girl :)

How are you?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Good to hear from you guys! Hope all is well.

We had our first prenatal visit yesterday, and I had a complete check up. Everything looks good! We finally got to book our 12 week ultrasound, it will be a week from today. I am so excited!! :happydance: I also have to go for some blood work, think I will plan to leave work a bit early on Friday and go then.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm so glad you both are doing well and everything is going as planned. Can't believe how fast the time is passing. 

roz- let us know on Fri when you find out. 

deny- hope bld work goes well

afm- nothing much. Going off clomid has been horrible- hot flashes, mood swings, almost like menopause. I'm starting to feel a little more normal. I should o sometime this week and we will see what happens.


----------



## Rozzer

Team :blue: !!

Happy, active and all in working order :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I'm so happy for you. Congrats! So glad to hear all healthy.


----------



## dream.angel

Girls, Plz give me your opnion..!! 
I just got my 1st ever *FAINT LINE* on a internet cheapie..!!
I'm posting a pic of it do u guyz think I'm preggo ? i will test again in the afternoon with a superdrug pregnancy test. I'm about to cry my heart out i almost gave up :cry:

https://i39.tinypic.com/25i9jqv.jpg​


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Team :blue: !!
> 
> Happy, active and all in working order :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congrats!!! So exciting.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

dream.angel said:


> Girls, Plz give me your opnion..!!
> I just got my 1st ever *FAINT LINE* on a internet cheapie..!!
> I'm posting a pic of it do u guyz think I'm preggo ? i will test again in the afternoon with a superdrug pregnancy test. I'm about to cry my heart out i almost gave up :cry:
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/25i9jqv.jpg​

I see something! Let us know how the next test goes.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Looks there to me, but I am bad about these things. GL!


----------



## bridget021182

dream.angel said:


> Girls, Plz give me your opnion..!!
> I just got my 1st ever *FAINT LINE* on a internet cheapie..!!
> I'm posting a pic of it do u guyz think I'm preggo ? i will test again in the afternoon with a superdrug pregnancy test. I'm about to cry my heart out i almost gave up :cry:
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/25i9jqv.jpg​

I see it. Let us know how the next one goes.


----------



## dream.angel

Hey girls I'm pregooooooo yayyyyyyyy ..  I did a cb digi on friday and it said that 2-3 week pregnant ...!! so super excited & so scared & nervous .....xx baby dust to all of u praying for u bfp's girls........ xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

Congrats!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

congrats dream_angel!

We had our first ultrasound today, and I am over the moon! We won't get a picture until tomorrow, but that's okay. Baby is already very active and has a heart rate of 158. He/she had their legs crossed when the tech found him/her. I'm feeling so blessed and now am okay with all this sickness lol <3


----------



## Overwhelmed

Yeah Deny! So glad to hear baby is healthy.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi ladies, hope all is well!

I hope you don't mind me posting these, but here are some photos from our ultrasound last week.
 



Attached Files:







OBS NUCHAL 0001.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2









OBS NUCHAL 0002.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2









OBS NUCHAL 0003.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









OBS NUCHAL 0004.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2









OBS NUCHAL 0005.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Overwhelmed

So exciting! Beautiful. I love that you all still keep me updated.


----------



## Rozzer

Yay, that's cool! Lovely pics.

I can't post ours as they're on a disc and I can't access on my iPad. I'm almost counting down the days until viability...23 to go, eep! 

How are you doing over?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks Over and Rozz - how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Rozzer

All good here :)

Quite tired and very much looking forward to a week off and trip to the beach with husby and DS. 6 working days to go!


----------



## bridget021182

Hey ladies. Its been a while since I have been on here. Today I went to the OB for a weight check and when they asked how I was doing I told them what was going on and the doc wanted to talk to me. He ordered some blood work so I am waiting on the results from that. I am currently 7dpo.


----------



## Rozzer

Good luck Bridget.

Lol, Denyse our month group is the June Sunflowers too, I guess it's a popular name as they're such bright, happy flowers with smiling faces :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Welcome back Bridget! Good luck with the blood work- do you know what for? 

roz- a trip to the beach sounds awesome. I keep forgetting its summer there. 

afm- I'm fine. Cd 27 so expecting AF tomorrow some time. Taking my 6th grade to Disney next week for an overnight fieldtip- always fun but also exhausong.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Finally got my ultrasound printed picture! Pretty happy with it :)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 12 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









ultrasound 12 weeks and mommy 1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rozzer

New fruit day, whoop!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Excited for you both! 

Af came today- was totally expecting it. On the good news I have refocused my energy on loosing the clomid weight- I'm down 7lbs in two weeks. Only 18 more to go. Dh and my anniversary is Fri and o date should be right around valentines day.


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> Excited for you both!
> 
> Af came today- was totally expecting it. On the good news I have refocused my energy on loosing the clomid weight- I'm down 7lbs in two weeks. Only 18 more to go. Dh and my anniversary is Fri and o date should be right around valentines day.

Well done on weight loss, that's awesome! Valentines day is a great day to o ;)


----------



## bridget021182

The anticipation is killing me 11 DPO and still BFN


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Excited for you both!
> 
> Af came today- was totally expecting it. On the good news I have refocused my energy on loosing the clomid weight- I'm down 7lbs in two weeks. Only 18 more to go. Dh and my anniversary is Fri and o date should be right around valentines day.

Awesome job on the weight loss! 

Over 14 weeks now and I still have morning sickness...waiting patiently for it to get better lol :haha:


----------



## Rozzer

Mine finished for the most part around 14 weeks, fingers crossed yours does too Denyse!

AFm - still counting down to viability. 18 sleeps to go!
We are off for a family holiday to the beach next week, I can't wait! School has gone back and the weather always seems to be better in Feb, so fingers crossed!


----------



## bridget021182

here is todays test 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test229130


----------



## Overwhelmed

Deny- thank you. Morning sickness is the worst. It lasted for ever with P. 

roz- so close. 

bridget- sorry, I can't pull up the picture. I hope its pos. Fxed


----------



## bridget021182

had a blood test done and confirmed I am pregnant


----------



## Rozzer

Whoop, congrats Bridget!

Papaya this week and 14 sleeps to go :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hooray... Congrats Bridget. 

how big is a papaya?


----------



## Rozzer

Tbh I have no idea! It's not something you often find in NZ :)

According to another app, bub is the size of a spaghetti squash (whatever that is) and weighs a pound.
A third says he's 27cm from head to toe. Which is only 9cm shorter than DS was when he was born. 
He did have IUGR though, and I'm getting blood tests and growth scans done from 24 weeks to make sure this one doesn't. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

bridget021182 said:


> had a blood test done and confirmed I am pregnant

Congrats!


----------



## mommyxofxone

checking in how are you ladies?!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Doing good- still playing the happy with one but more would be nice. How about you?


----------



## Rozzer

Aww hope it happens soon over xx

All good here, 3 sleeps until viability. Soooo excited!!


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! I haven't been around in a while!

How are you Over?

Beth, how is everything on your end?

Rozz, so excited for you! I hope baby stays put much longer than that.

Deny, hope you're starting to feel better!

AFM, we're into the second trimester and things are moving along here. My only complaint is being severely itchy on my palms and the soles of my feet, so Thursday I'll get a blood test to check for cholestasis. We find out gender in a week from today!!! I'm thinking boy!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Wish I could say my m/s has gotten better, but no such luck :(

Had our monthly maternity appointment today. Heard the baby's heart beat again, it was in the 140's. Also got to book our gender scan, March 5 we will know if we're having a boy or girl :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hello! Hope everyone is doing well. 

rozzer- hooray for viability. 

tori- my tummy was very itchy with P- try using coconut oil. It will help with stretch marks too. And smells good. 

denny- how exciting! March 5 is so close. 

afm- NM. AF showed early (the 27th and expected the 1st). Who knows. One more week of school and then spring break followed by a month and a half of full months and then summer! I'm getting excited for you guys' babies


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am getting nervous and super excited! A lot of people think based on our 12 week scan we're having a girl. I hope so - I would love one of each


----------



## Rozzer

Got some not ideal news today...my growth scan last week showed an abnormality in the uterine blood flow, meaning higher risk of high blood pressure and a small baby...which is on top of my already higher risk given the HELLP syndrome last time.

Higher risk is not a guarantee though and have been referred to the High Risk specialist team for more active oversight than I've been having so far. So not ideal but could be worse :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Roz- I'm sorry. Stay strong and think happy thoughts. At least you are being watched by people who know what to do and look for. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer - sorry to hear about the not so great news. I hope things work out ok!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We found yesterday we are having a GIRL! We decided on a name today :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hooray! Congrats! And what a pretty name.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> Hooray! Congrats! And what a pretty name.

Thank you! :)

How are you doing?


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm good. Same old same old. I'm probably going to start acupuncture this summer. I still can't get rid of that "something's missing" feeling. I know God has a plan though.


----------



## Rozzer

I hope the plan becomes apparent soon Over xx

All good here, hanging out for Saturday and third trimester. Eep! 
I have a specialist appt on 27 March and am on weekly midwife visits - so being very closely monitored :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hope you ladies are all doing well.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Good to hear from you! How are you doing, Over?
I'm doing okay - still have bad morning sickness and also got a cold, which I can't take anything for. Other than that, just busy with work and family. How about you?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Busy too! Work, school, family, church, house- I feel like the older I get the less time in the day. Summer is almost here though and only two semesters of classes left. I'm glad to hear your doing well besides the morning sickness. There is a tea called mommy bliss and it helps.


----------



## tori0713

Sorry I haven't been around in a while ladies! I hope you're all doing well :) 

We're having a little girl (no name yet, we want to meet her first) and we are so excited to be having a sweet little princess! Other than that, I've been busy with work and still feeling nauseous and battling random colds from the kiddos in my class.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies, hope you all are well! Any new pregnancies? how are you doing overwhelmed?


----------



## Rozzer

Hi all,

We haven't been having a great time here - there have been blood flow abnormalities here and now bubba isn't growing properly. His abdomen went from 50th to 5th percentile in 4 weeks. So we've had specialist appointments, hospital visits and scans galore.
Next growth scan on Tuesday and I think we will know more of the action plan then.

On the positive side, we've passed my sons gestation by 6 days and counting, whoop!

Hope you're all good xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We haven't been having a great time here - there have been blood flow abnormalities here and now bubba isn't growing properly. His abdomen went from 50th to 5th percentile in 4 weeks. So we've had specialist appointments, hospital visits and scans galore.
> Next growth scan on Tuesday and I think we will know more of the action plan then.
> 
> On the positive side, we've passed my sons gestation by 6 days and counting, whoop!
> 
> Hope you're all good xx

I'm sorry to hear about what's going on with you - I am praying that everything works out and is okay with your bubba xx

Doing okay here - still have morning sickness, but it's not as bad as it was. I actually went 7 days without throwing up! Gracie is starting to kick and move around lots and my husband felt her kick 3 times the other night :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies!!!! i'ts been a long time. i'm back in the game, how are all of you? still around?


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hello! Welcome back. I am kinda still in the game- ntnp. Going on year 3. Fertility treatments didn't work and diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility. Are you actively trying again?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Good to hear from you guys! Hope all is going well for each of you :)

Hard to believe, but my c-section is on Friday! Have to be at the hospital for 6am. I am getting super nervous!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Why doing a c-section denyse? congrats!!! i can't believe it.

and overwhelmed yes? i think we are. gonna give it a few tries. then probably just forget about it. going to take it easy this time. i have a few opks. might use those until they're gone. then just see what happens.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies!

I haven't been here for such a long time!

Our beautiful baby boy Luke Anthony was born 10 June by c section as he was breech. He is such a chilled bub, so lucky! His big brother loves him, but is not too gentle. I'm almost ready to go another round!

I've tried to attach a pic from this week, hope it works!

How are you all?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DenyseGiguere

He's beautiful Rozzer! Congrats!

I'm doing well - Gracie was born by scheduled c-section on July 25, 2014 weighing 7 pounds and 15 ounces. She's almost 3 weeks old now and doing well. We love her to bits and so does her big brother!

How's everyone else?


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm so glad everyone is doing well! I can't believe I'm saying this but I got a bfp earlier this week. I am super nervous due to the two previous miscarries and the inability to get pregnant for two years but am trying to stay positive. I won't see the doc until Aug 29, so here is praying for a healthy normal pregnancy.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Overwhelmed said:


> I'm so glad everyone is doing well! I can't believe I'm saying this but I got a bfp earlier this week. I am super nervous due to the two previous miscarries and the inability to get pregnant for two years but am trying to stay positive. I won't see the doc until Aug 29, so here is praying for a healthy normal pregnancy.

Yay!!! So happy for you! Praying for a healthy and happy 9 months for you!


----------



## Rozzer

Overwhelmed said:


> I'm so glad everyone is doing well! I can't believe I'm saying this but I got a bfp earlier this week. I am super nervous due to the two previous miscarries and the inability to get pregnant for two years but am trying to stay positive. I won't see the doc until Aug 29, so here is praying for a healthy normal pregnancy.

Omg, that's fantastic!! Congratulations! :dust::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Stick baby stick!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg!!!!! this is GREAT news!!!!! so much good stuff to read here!!!!!! 


overwhelmed- i'm so freaking excited for you!!!!!


af is due thursday for me, we didn't do great timing because dh was being a dick so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Rozzer

Mommy, your chart doesn't look to bad! Fingers crossed for you.

Over, hope everything is going well! Eeeep!

AFm, very tired. That is all. Feel bad as got a bit cross with Mr 3, who is into EVERYTHING and spends his time trying to destroy things, smothering his brother with love or trying to kill himself. We had lovely snuggles right before bed though.


----------



## mommyxofxone

very sweet rozzer!!!

well i didn't temp while on vacation so yeah but glad to know it's still above coverline. but it really doesn't mean a whole lot for me. i've learned not to rely on temps at all. my pg with dd i was ALL over the place.


----------



## Rozzer

How are you doing over?
Thinking of you xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

checking in! how is everyone?!


----------



## Overwhelmed

mommyxofxone said:


> checking in! how is everyone?!

How great to hear from you! I was going to post last week, but I didn't know if anyone still checked. How are you doing? 

AFM- in April I delivered a beautiful little girl! 8lbs even and a full head of red hair. We had a scheduled c-section. She is doing great. We did have a bit of a weight problem - she lost 20% - so we have had to supplement with one bottle a day, but she has been gaining weight like she should now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Overwhelmed said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> checking in! how is everyone?!
> 
> How great to hear from you! I was going to post last week, but I didn't know if anyone still checked. How are you doing?
> 
> AFM- in April I delivered a beautiful little girl! 8lbs even and a full head of red hair. We had a scheduled c-section. She is doing great. We did have a bit of a weight problem - she lost 20% - so we have had to supplement with one bottle a day, but she has been gaining weight like she should now.Click to expand...

Thats awesome!!!!! I'm so glad! So nice to hear such lovely news!! 

I actually JUST started ttc again. We are in a brand new cycle starting today. :) hopefully next spring i'll have a nice report too :hugs:


----------



## Overwhelmed

That's awesome! It will probably be easier now that your LO is older. Hopefully it is fast. We are done- one boy and one girl. After all the struggle of trying (3 years- 2 losses- and 6 failed rounds of fertility drugs), we decided not to go through all that again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I totally understand that! I am slightly terrified but not at the same time. It's odd. Just hope it doesn't take long. I ordered lots of opks so I am prepared!


----------



## Overwhelmed

I know what you mean by terrified but not. When I was still testing I was using the dollar store tests and loved them. They are similar to the ones the doctors ofive uses.


----------



## mommyxofxone

My opks came today!!!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh good! Keep me posted


----------



## mommyxofxone

i will hun! still so happy about your birth. jeez birthdays close together huh? guess you're just an april baby maker :)


----------



## Overwhelmed

Thank you. They actually had the same due date and our ultra sounds all had the same dates- just 5 years appart.


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194

opk :yipee: 

cd 16 and a tad early. But i'm ok with that :) As long as we get that eggins!


----------



## Overwhelmed

Is 16 early? Good luck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

for me yes. normally i go around 20. temp was already slightly higher today and i'm having some decent cramping. we dtd so far the last two days, and hopefully tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh good. How are you feeling now?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Got my confirmation of o but don't feel any different. Just waiting. 3dpo


----------



## Overwhelmed

Just checking in to see how your feeling. Only one more week! Hang in there


----------



## mommyxofxone

7dpo today! feeling out.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Oh no. Why?


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770

I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.

I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there. 

I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I see where you are seeing a line, but it could just be shadow. 8dpo is WAY too early to take a test. Stay hopeful and don't test for at least another couple days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i won't. i'll be on vacation. i checked again a bit ago and yeah, definitely nothing there. Hey you know you can follow my journal instead right? this way you can stay informed if you'd like :) link is in my signature.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi ladies,

So sorry I have been MIA for quite a long time. How's everyone doing?

I'm doing good, Gracie will be 1 next month! How the heck did that happen. Seems like just yesterday we were trying to conceive. 

Hope you don't mind me sharing some pictures :) These were taken on Sunday for Father's Day.

Looking forward to catching up on your posts!
 



Attached Files:







gracie1.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 1









noahgracie1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyxofxone

On vacation for a few days will get home friday- will test again sat at 12dpo


----------

